# Wegsperrungen am Altkönig im Taunus



## sipaq (12. Juli 2009)

Tja, jetzt hat es uns leider auch im Taunus erwischt und wir haben unsere persönliche Rinne jetzt auch hier. Seit Mitte letzter Woche zieren diese schönen Machwerke in großer Anzahl (so um die 20) jeden wie auch immer gearteten Weg am Altkönig.





Das ist doppelt bitter.

Nicht nur, dass es am Altkönig mangels direkter PKW-Zufahrtsmöglichkeiten (wie am benachbarten großen und kleinen Feldberg) deutlich weniger Wanderbetrieb und damit deutlich weniger Konfliktpotential gibt.

Nein, es werden jetzt auch die (falsch interpretierten) DIMB-Trailrules gegen uns verwendet, denn dort gibt es jede Menge (naturfeste) Wege, die die Mountainbiker dann natürlich auch befahren.

Der Altkönig ist allerdings auch ein Naturschutzgebiet und insbesondere die dortigen Keltensteinwälle dürfen (und durften bisher schon) nicht befahren werden. Aber in einem akuten Anfall von übermäßigen Ehrgeiz hat die lokale Forstverwaltung jetzt in einer Nacht- und Nebelaktion wirklich alles verbarrikadiert was nicht bei drei auf den sprichwörtlichen Bäumen war. Hier mal zwei Beispiele:









Das alles ist natürlich jetzt eine absolute Schande. Mich würden jetzt zwei Sachen interessieren:


Soweit ich informiert bin darf ich laut hessischem Forstgesetz auf naturfesten Wegen fahren. Meines Erachtens sind die oben auf den Bildern dargestellten Trails solche naturfesten Wege. Wenn ich jetzt also mein Bike drüberhebe, da runterfahre und von einem Ranger abgepasst werde, was blüht mir dann?
Laut verschiedenen Zeitungsberichten in der nahen Vergangenheit scheint die lokale Forstverwaltung vor allem mit der FR/DH Fraktion und deren selbstgebauten Strecken (es gibt meines Wissens keine am Altkönig) ein Problem. Es scheint wohl vor allem um die Haftungsfrage bei schweren Stürzen zu gehen. 

Mit wem müsste man denn sprechen, um vielleicht irgendwann mal eine legale FR/DH Strecke im Hochtaunus (die Hoffnung auf den immer mal wieder in Aussicht gestellten Bikepark haben die meisten wohl schon längst abgeschrieben) zu bekommen?


----------



## Lucafabian (12. Juli 2009)

mir ist nicht bekannt das es eine selbstgebaute DH strecke am altkönig gibt, bin da oft untwerwegs und bilde mir ein alle abfahrten zu kennen. wo dort, wie im zeitungsartikel erwähnt, sprünge sein sollen ist mir auch nicht bekannt 

das mit den naturfesten wegen würde mich aber auch interessieren...liebe dimbos, sagt da doch mal was zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (12. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> mir ist nicht bekannt das es eine selbstgebaute DH strecke am altkönig gibtb, bin da oft untwerwegs und bilde mir ein alle abfahreten zu kennen. wo dort, wie im zeitungsartikel erwähnt, sprünge sein sollen ist mir auch nicht bekannt


Ok, Du kennst Dich da sicher besser aus als ich. Ich editiere dann mal mein Posting.


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Juli 2009)

Das Zitat aus dem Forstgesetz hat mich angeregt da mal selber nachzulesen.



> *§ 24
> 
> Betreten des Waldes, Reiten und Fahren*
> (4) Radfahren, Fahren mit Kutschen und Krankenfahrstühlen und Reiten ist nur auf Wegen und Straßen gestattet. Andere Benutzungsarten, insbesondere das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen und Fuhrwerken, bedürfen der Erlaubnis des Waldbesitzers. In bestimmten Gebieten kann die Kennzeichnung von Reittieren verlangt werden. Insbesondere können Verleihbetriebe kennzeichnungspflichtig gemacht werden. Das Nähere regelt der für Forsten zuständige Minister durch Rechtsverordnung.
> ...



Rechtlich lässt sich die Sperrung also durchaus auf legale Füße stellen. Das ist bitter. Mir fehlt hier aber jegliche Verhältnismäßigkeit.
Am Altkönig gibts einfach kein Konfliktpotential. Die größte "Verwicklung" mit Wanderern bestand bisher in freundlichen Gesprächen 

Abgesehen vom rechtlichen: Die Formulierung des oben zitierten Gesetzes finde ich ziemlich übel. Wenn da die richtigen Leute am Schalter sitzen kann man sperren was man will und kann allerlei Gründe anführen und zur Not kann der entsprechende Minister machen was er will. Das er im Zweifelsfall eher dem Förster vertraut als der Horde junger Wilder die in bunten Klamotten Ölspuren in die Ringwälle kratzt leuchtet mir zumindest ein.

Die generelle Doppelmoral des Forstgesetzes ist noch ein Zitat wert: In §6 werden die naturschützenden Pflichten des Waldbesitzers angemahnt (auch in Hinsicht auf ordnungsgemäße Forstwirtschaft: "3. Vermeidung von großflächigen Kahlschlägen," etc) und dann sowas:


> § 18
> 
> Waldwegebau
> 
> ...



Ich bin kein naiver Öko-Hippie der die Verwilderung des Altkönigs fordert aber hier fehlt einfach jegliches Augenmaß. Da werden riesige Schneisen in den Wald geschnitten, Waldboden von Treckern und Harvestern vollständig zerstört (da kann man ja kaum drüber _gehen!_) aber ein paar "illegale" Trails vom Altkönig machen jetzt genau was kaputt? Die meisten Trails vom Altkönig gibts doch sicherlich schon länger als Mountainbikes. Das ist jetzt eine wilde Behauptung meinerseits aber ich glaube kaum, dass MTBler diese Trails geschaffen haben...

Schade, dass hier der Forst so unkonstruktiv handelt. Vielleicht (sicherlich) gibt es auch schwarze Schafe unter den Bikern die Wanderer vom Weg brüllen oder ähnliches. Würde man in allen Bereichen so handeln, dann dürften im Straßenverkehr gar keine PKW mehr mit mehr als 100PS gebaut werden, Alkohol wär sowieso schon lang verboten und der Feldberg schon lange für den motorisierten Verkehr gesperrt. "What the ****...?"

- ein stigmatisierter und verärgert Naturliebhaber


----------



## oldrizzo (12. Juli 2009)

laut hessenforst zählen zu den naturfesten wegen auch saisonal trockene erdwege. nachzulesen ist das hier: http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=45&Itemid=73

das schreiben ist zwar aus 2004, hat aber gültigkeit. das wurde mir vom naturpark hochtaunus nach nachfrage bei hessenforst bestätigt.

@ sipaq: waldbesitzer, hessenforst, naturpark, naturschutzbehörden etc... und vllt. mal bei leuten nachhaken, die seit mehreren jahren erfolglos ähnliches probiert haben.


----------



## neikless (12. Juli 2009)

Das hier wäre auch mal ein Thema um das sich unser Fostamt Gedanken machen sollte, da man sich ja scheinbar sehr um die Sicherheit der Waldnutzer bemüht.
Es ist schon fast eine alltägliche Sache das, ich nenne sie "WALDNAZIS" solche,
auf Mountainbiker zielenden Fallen aufstellen.
ein Klotz soll den Biker zu Fall bringen, der zeite, vorzugsweise mit spitzen Ästen,
das ganze möglichst schmerzhaft verstärken.
Das erfüllt den Tatbestand der vorsätzlichen Köperverletzung bishin zum Mord !
Da hier nicht nur billigend in Kauf genommen wird Menschen zu verletzen, nein
es wir vorsätzlich geplant und selbt schwerste Verletzungen bis hin zum Tode versucht
herbei zu führen.
Angesichts dessen was sich momentan am Altkönig abspielt ist es leider
jedoch nicht verwunderlich wenn sich manche kranke Seele durch das schlechten
Beispiel des Forstamtes zu solchen Taten inspirieren lässt, und sich wohl auch noch im Recht fühlt. Sorgt endlich für eine gerechte Lösung für Alle , ja Alle auch für MOUNTAINBIKER !!!



in der Zeitung wäre jetzt wieder von, von Bikern künstlich angelegten, "Rüttelstrecken" die Rede ...


----------



## neikless (12. Juli 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6122039#post6122039


----------



## trelgne (12. Juli 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich noch Wege dort, welche erlaubt sind? Kommt man überhaupt noch legal zum "Gipfel"?


----------



## sipaq (12. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Die meisten Trails vom Altkönig gibts doch sicherlich schon länger als Mountainbikes. Das ist jetzt eine wilde Behauptung meinerseits aber ich glaube kaum, dass MTBler diese Trails geschaffen haben...


Alle (und ich meine wirklich alle) mir bekannten Trails vom Altkönig runter sind entweder vom Taunusklub ausgewiesene Wanderwege oder werden gleichwertig von Wanderern benutzt. Mir sind (jetzt wo meine Falschvermutung einer DH-Strecke am Altkönig vom Tisch ist) keine MTB-only Strecken am AK bekannt.



oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ sipaq: waldbesitzer, hessenforst, naturpark, naturschutzbehörden etc... und vllt. mal bei leuten nachhaken, die seit mehreren jahren erfolglos ähnliches probiert haben.


@oldrizzo: mir ist klar, dass ich nicht der Erste mit dieser Idee bin. Aber durch die Wegsperrungen hat das Ganze jetzt meiner Meinung nach eine völlig neue Qualität bekommen. Und vielleicht raffen sich ja jetzt auch einige Leute auf und versuchen was zu tun, die bisher immer nur wohlwollend (aber nichtstuend) am Rande gestanden haben und andere haben machen lassen (siehe Rinne, Bombenkrater, etc.)


----------



## sod (12. Juli 2009)

Von mir mal eine weitere unprofessionelle Meinung.

Der Bezug auf §4 Abs. 5 mag so ziemlich alle Verbote möglich machen.
Jedoch müsste nach meinem Rechtsverständnis/-empfinden eine solche Sperrung von dem zuständigen Amt auch begründet werden können.
Wenn schon entsprechende Zettel aufgehängt werden, sollte dieser Begründung darauf eine Zeile widmen.
Dass stattdessen auf unformellen, frei gestalteten Zettel Bezug auf die Richtlinien einer fremden Organisation (DIMB) genommen wird, lässt entweder auf Konzeptlosigkeit oder amateurhaftes Handeln schließen.
Nach dem aktuellen Informationsstand könnte auch Puh der Bär diese Zettel aufgehängt haben.

Um darüber Klarheit zu gewinnen ob die Zettel tatsächlich vom Forstamt Königstein angebracht wurden und mit welchem Hintergrund das geschehen ist, müsste man sich mit einer Anfrage an des Forstamt und Herrn Heitmann ([email protected]) wenden.
Das wäre wohl auch die Adresse um Beschwerden über die anscheinende Sperrung oder die von Unbekannten verursachte Verschmutzung des Altkönigs loszuwerden.

Je nachdem ob von dem erfahrungsgemäß Kontaktscheuen Amt eine Antwort kommt und wie fundiert etwaige Begründungen für eine Sperrung sind, wäre die nächsten Anlaufstellen eventuell das Königsteiner Rathaus.
Da das Problem eher Regionaler Natur dürften Stadtverwaltungen und Bürgermeister daran höchstens Interesse haben wenn sich hier eine ortsansässige Interessengemeinschaft zu Wort meldet.

Um die Regionale Presse einzubinden fehlen mir persönlich die Ideen für Ansprechpartner, der pregnante schlüssige Text.
Außerdem glaube ich, dass ein spürbarer Effekt nur durch eine länger andauernde Pressearbeit erzielt werden könnte wozu man wiederum einen festen Ansprechpartner anbieten müsste (DIMB, WOFFM?).
Mir persönlich fehlt dazu das fundierte Wissen und die Erfahrungen zu Gutachten, Besucherzahlen, Recht, Naturschutz, Anforderungen der verschiedenen Biker, Beispielprojekten...... und momentan auch die Zeit.

Die eigentliche Anlaufstelle könnte über Kurz oder Lang jedoch das Hessisches Ministerium für Umwelt, Energie, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz unter Ministerin Silke Lautenschläger sein.
Wenn mit dem Forstamt keine Kommunikation möglich sein sollte, sähe ich hier die einzige legitime Anlaufstelle.
Wenn sich Aktionen dieser Art und daraus resultierende Aufmerksamkeit häufen, wird das Ministerium früher oder später generell Stellung zu dem Problem nehmen müssen.

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass man Mountainbiker dort als





theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Horde junger Wilder die in bunten Klamotten Ölspuren in die Ringwälle kratzt


sieht.
Falls doch, so wäre das ein guter Gesprächsansatz.
Eine Erfassung und Statistiken über die breit gestreute Gruppe der MTBler sollte noch am einfachsten zu finden oder zu erstellen sein.

Da in dem Fall einer Sperrung des Altkönig ein Hauptproblem die Verlagerung auf die besucherreicheren Wege ist, könnte man ja auch über eine Sitzdemo auf diesen Wegen nachdenken.
Allerdings steht nach meinem Gefühl davor die Kontaktaufnahme mit der vermeindlich zuständigen Stelle (Forstamt Königstein).

PS: Hat eingentlich schon einmal jemand den Wirt oder Pächter vom Fuchstanz nach seiner Meinung zu MTBlern gefragt?

Gruß

sod


----------



## frankweber (12. Juli 2009)

Alle biker klingelnd auf die Waldwege und das Problem löst sich schneller als gedacht. 
Keiner geht mehr einkehren, die Umsätze fallen, die Fußgänger meiden den Wald weil da ja nur noch Fahrradgebimmel ist und die Wirte werden winseln, daß die biker ihr Revier zurückbekommen und die gute alte zeit wieder kommen mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2009)

Jou - jetzt gehts auch am Altkönig los

Wir (die DIMB) sind bissl arg stinkig, dass dort Trails jetzt mit Verweis auf unsere Trailrules dicht gemacht werden. 
Das gilt vor allem für die Trails, die nach den rechtlichen Gegebenheiten (siehe Post von Oldrizzo) sowieso befahren werden dürfen. 
Sollten es aber selbst gehämmerte oder stark von Bikern veränderte Trails durchs Naturschutzgebiet sein (was ich aber nicht annehme) dürfte das Forstamt im Recht sein. Naturschutzgebiete haben meistens durchaus ihren Sinn und ein unnötiger Eingriff in die Natur muss nicht sein.

An der Legalisierung einer DH-/FR-Strecke sind Wheels over Frankfurt mit Unterstützung der DIMB schon seit ewigen Zeiten dran. Aufgrund der Vielzahl der Beteiligten, verzögert sich das Ganze immer wieder in nicht vertretbarem Maße. Mal gibts einen Investor, dann ist er wieder weg, dann gibts den nächsten usw. usw. 
Wir hoffen, dass die Behörden endlich verstehen, dass hier ein Bedarf besteht, der legal gedeckt werden muss. 
Derzeit ist wieder Bewegung in die Sache gekommen und wir hoffen, zeitnah konkrete Infos zu bekommen.


----------



## aradriel (13. Juli 2009)

Kann man in Deutschland nicht einfach mal grundlegend gesetzlich regeln das man einfach selbst für den Mist verantwortlich ist den man baut? Dann würden sich zumindest diese ganzen leidlichen Haftungsfragen im "öffentlichen" Wald erledigen.


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2009)

aradriel schrieb:


> Dann würden sich zumindest diese ganzen leidlichen Haftungsfragen im "öffentlichen" Wald erledigen.


Hier gehts vermutlich weniger um die haftungsrechtlichen Fragen, sondern darum, ob gegen Naturschutzauflagen verstoßen wird. 

Gespräche tun Not. Die DIMB IG Taunus wird sich einschalten.


----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2009)

ich lehne mich mal ganz weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte das 99% der z.Z.
durch das Forstamt blockierten Wege und Pfade schon seit Jahrzenten bestehen und
mehrheitlich durch Wanderer entstanden sind , seit 15-25 Jahren werden diese auch
von Mountainbiker genutzt die wie Wanderer Fußabdrücke eben gelegentlich auch einen
Reifenabdruck oder kurze Bremsspur hinterlassen ohne größeren Schaden anzurichten.
Mir ist am Altkönig kein Weg bekannt der durch Mountainbiker entstanden wäre ...
bisher hatte ich auch selten Probleme mit Wandersleuten,
(bis auf die angesprochen Fallen einiger Waldnazis) 
was bei respektablen Umgang mit einander völlig selbstverständlich ist.


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2009)

Hier ein ganz interessanter Artikel zur Thematik:

http://www.fnp.de/tz/print_rmn01.c.6168575.de.htm

Vielleicht geht ja dann endlich was in Richtung legaler Piste...


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Juli 2009)

@ sod und sipaq:

absolut korrekt! es müssten sich auch mal leute zu wort melden, die NICHT zur dimb, woffm oder ähnlichen gehören, da ich inzwischen glaube, das die damen und herren entscheider (damit meine ich forst, gemeinden, naturschutz etc.) der ansicht sind, es ginge eben nur um die paar nasen, die öfter vorsprechen und anfragen stellen. m.e. ist das signal an die dimb und an woffm durch diese aktion recht deutlich, in den letzten jahren wurde versucht, darauf hinzuwirken, dass am feldi etwas geschieht. sichtbare ergebnisse gibt es nicht, nur mutmassungen und eventualitäten. und auch die involvierten vereine bekommen auf nachfrage nur noch schwammige informationen oder werden stets mit der sich zuspitzenden situation rund um feldi und alden konfrontiert. ganz grundsätzlich werden die vereine für die situation verantwortlich gemacht und die gesprächsbereitschaft geht gegen null. ich bin zwar dimb mitglied und glaube immer noch, dass es möglich ist, strecken legalisieren zu lassen, aber dazu müssen alle auch wollen. das sehe ich am feldberg nicht. das scheint mir vielmehr ein kampf gegen windmühlen zu sein, daher unterstütze ich jede vernünftige aktion, die NICHT aus dem lager der dimb oder woffm organisiert wird, da ich glaube, das sonst nach dem motto "die schon wieder" verfahren wird. 

ich schiesse hier nicht gegen die genannten vereine, weil ich weiss, was seit 2007 unternommen wurde, um am feldberg etwas zu bewegen. ich schiesse vielmehr gegen ignoranz, überheblichkeit, ausreden und unendliche kurzsichtigkeit auf der "gegenseite".

wird vermutlich einfach nur zeit, masse zu zeigen und der "anonymen menge" ein gesicht zu geben. 

ich bin sauer und enttäuscht, hoffe aber, dass wir als biker zusammen handeln, anstatt uns, wie so oft, in grabenkriege zu verwickeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (13. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hier ein ganz interessanter Artikel zur Thematik:
> 
> http://www.fnp.de/tz/print_rmn01.c.6168575.de.htm
> 
> Vielleicht geht ja dann endlich was in Richtung legaler Piste...



sorry thomas,

ähnliches lesen wir zu oft, auf nachfragen bekommen wir stets die gleichen, nichts sagenden antworten. das herr heitmann prinzipiell für eine legale strecke ist, ist kein geheimnis, aber in diesem falle mahlen die mühlen einfach zu langsam. das ist m.e. nicht mehr hinnehmbar.


----------



## frankweber (13. Juli 2009)

Naja der Altkönig wurde nicht durch "Bauwerke" verändert im Gegenteil die Natur hats gegeben, der Forst hat s genommen.

Mir ist dort im Besonderen noch keine Aktion von Radfahrern aufgefallen, die in irgendeiner Weise in die Natur eingegriffen hätte.

Es war ja auch ohne irgendwelche Eingriffe ein wunderschönes Gebiet.

Man ist da hoch gefahren hat oben in der wiese gesessen, in die sonne geschaut und ist halt auch auf einem der vielen Wege wieder runter mit einem naturgegebenen Spaßfaktor.

Der Altkönig war ein königliches Ausflugsziel - jetzt ist er zum Müllhaufen laminierter Diffamierung gegen alle Radfahrer verkommen.

Natur - und Umweltschutz sieht auch anders aus.


----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2009)

vielleicht sollten wir im Wald ein Demo-Dorf errichten wie die Flughafenausbau-Gegner 
Demos halte ich für eine gute Idee um zu zeigen das es eine breite Masse gibt .


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> sorry thomas,
> 
> ähnliches lesen wir zu oft, auf nachfragen bekommen wir stets die gleichen, nichts sagenden antworten. das herr heitmann prinzipiell für eine legale strecke ist, ist kein geheimnis, aber in diesem falle mahlen die mühlen einfach zu langsam. das ist m.e. nicht mehr hinnehmbar.



Wem sagst Du das? Ich bin selbst der ständigen Nachbohrerei wegen der legalen DH-/FR-Strecke vom Feldberg müde, wo es "denn jetzt mal wieder hängt". Seit 3 Jahren gibts ein ständiges Hickhack mit Investor und dann doch nicht und dann doch wieder. Dann ist die geplante Strecke geeignet und dann wieder nicht. Irgendwo hakt es ständig im Getriebe bei den Behörden. 

Wenn nicht endlich eine legales Angebot für die Abfahrer zustande kommt, wird die Situation immer weiter eskalieren. 

Dann geht es aber auch noch um die normalen Trailfreunde, die lieber einen schönen Singletrail vom Altkönig surfen, statt sich auf den Waldautobahnen zwischen den Touriströmen durchzuschlängeln.

Sollten hier auch legal befahrbare Wege vom Forst dicht gemacht worden sein, wäre das ein völlig unnötiger Konfrontationskurs. Um das einschätzen zu können, fehlt mir aber die detaillierte Ortskenntnis. Kenne nur einen Singletrail runter. Der war lecker.
Bestätigter Fakt ist jedenfalls: 
wir dürfen auch naturfeste Wege befahren!

Dazu zählen aber nicht selbst angelegte und irgendwann festgefahrene Pisten. Und auch die Wälle sind geschützt. Alle anderen Sperrungen müsste man sich im Detail anschauen. 

*Fazit:*
Wir müssen anscheinend andere Wege einschlagen, damit hier Bewegung rein kommt. Ich habe Dir und einigen anderen soeben ne Mail dazu geschrieben. Auf gehts!


----------



## sipaq (13. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Dann geht es aber auch noch um die normalen Trailfreunde, die lieber einen schönen Singletrail vom Altkönig surfen, statt sich auf den Waldautobahnen zwischen den Touriströmen durchzuschlängeln.
> 
> Sollten hier auch legal befahrbare Wege vom Forst dicht gemacht worden sein, wäre das ein völlig unnötiger Konfrontationskurs. Um das einschätzen zu können, fehlt mir aber die detaillierte Ortskenntnis. Kenne nur einen Singletrail runter. Der war lecker.


Ich zeig Dir gerne mal ein paar Wege rund um den Altkönig, damit Du dir ein besseres Bild machen kannst.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juli 2009)

stellt sich jetzt die frage wie man beweisen kann das ein weg, auch ein weg/trail ist und der auch schon immer da war, zumindest vor den mtblern da war.


----------



## THEYO (13. Juli 2009)

Es geht hier doch einfach nicht darum ob irgendetwas schon immer da war oder nicht... Wenn der Weg in irgendwelchen offiziellen Karten verzeichnet ist, dann ist er ein Weg, fertich. 
Genausowenig gehts darum, andere Leute in den Vordergrund zu stellen (die Stöckchenleger). Dass das was die machen nicht in Ordnung ist, dürfte jedem klar sein. Das immer und immer wieder zu wiederholen macht unsere Situation aber auch nicht besser! 

Im moment kann ich aber auch noch nicht sagen, was in der Situation eine angemessene Reaktion wäre, weil gerade kein Kopf dafür. Melde mich heute abend nochmal.


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> stellt sich jetzt die frage wie man beweisen kann das ein weg, auch ein weg/trail ist und der auch schon immer da war, zumindest vor den mtblern da war.



Kontakte zu Wandervereinen wären da sicherlich hilfreich. Da gibt es garantiert einige Veteranen die bestätigen können, dass sie die Trails schon vor 30 Jahren gewandert sind.


----------



## sod (13. Juli 2009)

Nu ma Butter bei die Fische.

Den angesprochenen Artikel





Präsi schrieb:


> http://www.fnp.de/tz/print_rmn01.c.6168575.de.htm


habe ich persönlich eher als unsachlich und überspitzt empfunden. In Verbindung mit der gleichzeitigt veröffentlichten Erklärung des Hessichen Waldbesitzerverbands zur anstehenden Versammlung - die ja Anlass zu diesem Pressetermins war - habe ich die Schwepunktsetzung des Artikels nicht verstanden. Daraufhin habe ich die zitierten Herren Raupach und Heitmann angeschrieben und um eine Stellungnahme zu dem Artikel gebeten. Leider ist von beiden eine Antwort ausgeblieben.
Ein Leserbrief an die FNP ist ebenso spurlos verpufft.
Das ist der Punkt an dem ich als Einzelperson momentan nicht weiter nachhaken möchte und auf Irgnore-Modus schalte.
Wenn die Kommunikation mit diesen Stellen immer so aussieht, ist es m.E. Zeit sich organisiert an eine übergeordnete Instanz zu wenden.

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich kein Mitglied der DIMB bin. Gründe dafür sind, dass ich erst seit Kurzem wieder auf dem Rad sitze und hauptsächlich, dass die DIMB außerhalb dieses Forums nicht stattfindet. Ich habe außerhalb dieses Forums noch nie etwas von der DIMB gesehen, gehört oder gelesen. Suchmaschinen schmeißen für DIMB erst einmal nur Treffer über Sponsoring, Racing Team oder die Beschäftigung mit sich selbst oder den eigenen Mitgliederzahlen aus.
Bitte, bitte nicht falsch verstehen! Aller Anfang ist schwer und die formulierten Ziele der DIMB sind richtig. Wie oldrizzo angemerkt hat, mag in den letzten Jahren von der DIMB hart gearbeitet worden sein. Nur in der Öffentlichkeit kommt nichts davon an.
Eventuell sind hier die Schwerpunkte doch falsch gesetzt und ein Fokus auf die lokale/regionale Medien mit dem Thema Breitensport für Jung und Alt wäre effektiver.
Ich möchte nochmal betonen, dass ich erst seit einem guten halben Jahr mit dem Thema konfrontiert bin. Aber in meinem Bekanntekreis hat noch nie jemand etwas von der Problematik oder der DIMB gehört. Nur der BDR ist ein Begriff und für den und die untergeordneten Landesverbände scheint die Problematik generell kein Thema zu sein.
Auch eine Downhillstrecke im Taunus fände ich nett, bin aber persönlich nicht scharf drauf. Ich möchte einfach nur die Wege fahren dürfen, die Spaziergänger benutzen dürfen oder möchte alternativ eine schlüssige Erklärung warum ich das nicht darf.

Zurück zu dem aktuellen Schilderwald auf dem AK. Zum Ursprung und Zweck der Zettel fallen mir nur 3 Möglichkeiten ein:
- Ein selbsternannter Weltverbesserer hatte am Wochenende nichts besseres zu tun. (Wegen der verbauten Stämme zugegebenermaßen unwahrscheinlich. Aber es haben sich selbst hier im Forum kürzlich solche Typen gegeben die definitiv nicht alle Latten am Zaun haben.)
- Das Forstamt möcht gezielt provozieren, um die Situation eskalieren zu lassen und die Verantwortlichkeit an eine höhere Stelle abzugeben.
- In einer kurzsichtigen Hauruckaktion hat sich eine Einzelperson zum Privatfeldzug entschieden.

Ich gehe weiterhin davon aus, dass in deutschen Ämtern meist ergebnisorientierte und vernunftbasierte Menschen sitzten.
Wenn diese sich nun 5 Minuten über ein solches vorgehen unterhalten hätten wären sie sicher zu dem Schluß gekommen, dass Schilder mit der Aussage "Pfui, aus, das darfst du nicht!" nicht funktionieren wird. Man hat es schließlich nicht mit Hasso oder Fifi zu tun und selbst bei Kleinkindern funktioniert das nicht nachhaltig.
Man muß kein Kommunikationsgenie sein, um etwas Passenderes zustande zu bringen wie z.B.:

_"Sehr geehrte Besucher,
Aufgrund des ansteigenden Publikumverkehrs am Akltönig sehen wir uns leider gezwungen diesen Weg für den Radverkehr zu sperren.
Dies geschieht zum Schutz der empfindlichen Flora und Fauna in den als Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesenen Teilen des Altkönig.
Wir danken für Ihr Verständnis."_

Mir persönlich dürfte man dann noch mal erklären in welcher Form speziell Mountainbikefahrer für die Naturgefährdung verantwortlich sind. Aber es wäre zumindest ein Konzept, ein vernünftiger Umgang miteinander und eine Gesprächsbereitschaft erkennbar.

Also bleibt wieder die Idee sich mit weiteren Anfragen an das Land Hessen zu wenden, das ja schließlich zu 50% Eigentümer des AK ist.
Oder eine Demonstration/Infoveranstaltung am Fuchstanz oder Feldberg mit Einladung an die Presse. Dazu sollte man aber m.E. zumindest mal eine Woche lang die verschiedenen Besuchergruppen in dem Gebiet auszählen und mit Fragebögen belästigen.
Oder einfach alle Radler mit einer Rechtschutzversicherung den AK rauf und runter schicken. Falls wirklich irgendwann jemand auf die Idee kommen sollte ein Ordnungsgeld zu verhängen, dürfte die willkürliche und nicht begründete Unterscheidung zwischen Radlern und Fußgängern nicht sehr viele Instanzen überleben.


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Juli 2009)

@ sod: du hast die situation ganz gut erkannt. wie du schreibst, wartest du noch immer auf beantwortung deiner mails. diese erfahrung teile ich. was ergebnisorientierung und vernunftbegabung betrifft: vielen genügt es, einfach nur "ihren job" zu machen und sehr oft wird dabei nicht nachgedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (13. Juli 2009)

Moin,

einer ne Ahnung ob die Forst******* auch Schilder am Feldi bzw. am kleinen Feldi an die Bäumge genagelt (Super Naturschutz im übrigen) hat?


----------



## sod (13. Juli 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...vielen genügt es, einfach nur "ihren job" zu machen...


Zu ihrem Job gehört aber die Kommunikation mit der Öffentlichkeit.
Sonst wären die nächsten lokalen Ansprechpartner vielleicht Herr Filter (Forstangelegenheiten), Herr Müller (Pressewesen und Öffentlichkeitsarbei) oder der Magistrat.
Oder vielleicht auch das Bürgeforum.

Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass hier der Ein oder Andere die Einschätzung seiner eingene Position mal überdenken könnte.
Mit unserem Anliegen sind wir vielleicht Bittsteller weil wir die momentane Situation verändern oder entspannen wollen. Aber wir müssen bestimmt nicht um Brotkrumen betteln.
Grundsätzlich bestehen für MTBler genauso Rechte wie für andere Personenkreise auch. Mir ist jedenfalls kein Gesetz bekannt welches daran grundsätzlich etwas ändert.


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Juli 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Mit unserem Anliegen sind wir vielleicht Bittsteller weil wir die momentane Situation verändern oder entspannen wollen. Aber wir müssen bestimmt nicht um Brotkrumen betteln.



definitiv nicht, es gibt einen bedarf. oftmals wird aber nur milde gelächelt, wenn mal wieder ein biker (egal aus welchem dunstkreis) sein anliegen vorträgt. dann wird das notiert und verschwindet in einer der schubladen ganz weit unten. meiner meinung brauchen wir eine größere öffentlichkeit, damit wir als gruppe wahrgenommen werden.


----------



## bestmove (13. Juli 2009)

Interessante Aussage vom Landrat Ulrich Krebs (Hochtaunus) vom Wochenende zum Motorradverbot am Feldberg:

_ ... Schmittens Bürgermeister Marcus Kinkel begrüßte, dass es erstmals eine gemeinsame Lösung vieler Beteiligter gebe. Auf diesem Weg, ist Kinkel sich bewusst, werde man nicht jeder Interessengemeinschaft und Initiative gerecht, strebe aber einen akzeptierten Interessenausgleich an. Während der Schmittener die Belange der Anwohner im Auge hat, *sprach Krebs von "Besucherkonflikten": Autofahrer, Wanderer, Motorsportler, Radfahrer und Mountainbiker sollten "alle ihren Platz finden"*._


----------



## sod (13. Juli 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Interessante Aussage vom Landrat Ulrich Krebs (Hochtaunus) vom Wochenende zum Motorradverbot am Feldberg:
> 
> _ ... Schmittens Bürgermeister Marcus Kinkel begrüßte, dass es erstmals eine gemeinsame Lösung vieler Beteiligter gebe. Auf diesem Weg, ist Kinkel sich bewusst, werde man nicht jeder Interessengemeinschaft und Initiative gerecht, strebe aber einen akzeptierten Interessenausgleich an. Während der Schmittener die Belange der Anwohner im Auge hat, *sprach Krebs von "Besucherkonflikten": Autofahrer, Wanderer, Motorsportler, Radfahrer und Mountainbiker sollten "alle ihren Platz finden"*._


Netter passender Text, vielleicht auch eine Anlaufstelle, aber immer noch besser mit Quellenangabe.


----------



## Vorstadtkind (13. Juli 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> @ sod und sipaq:
> 
> absolut korrekt! es müssten sich auch mal leute zu wort melden, die NICHT zur dimb, woffm oder ähnlichen gehören, da ich inzwischen glaube, das die damen und herren entscheider (damit meine ich forst, gemeinden, naturschutz etc.) der ansicht sind, es ginge eben nur um die paar nasen, die öfter vorsprechen und anfragen stellen.



Ich bin Teil der nicht-organisierten MTBler, und ich spreche sicherlich für viele wenn ich sage, dass wir bereit sind uns zu engagieren. Wenn DIMB oder WOFFM die Kontaktdaten ihrer bisherigen Ansprechpartner veröffentlichen, dann werden sich sicherlich einige Leute die Mühe machen und entsprechende Anfragen bezüglich legale DH-Strecke/Wegsperrungen an diese Leute schicken. Generell gilt wohl, dass kein Verein die Aufgabe allein stemmen kann, deswegen muss man probieren Externe so gut wie möglich einzubinden, auch wenn diese darüber hinaus kein Interesse am Beitritt eines Vereins haben.

Ein anderer Ansatz wäre es evtl. die Fahrradläden der Region für unsere Sache einzuspannen. Die Händler, Hibike, Brügelmann, Mainbike, Böttgen, Montimare, etc. verdienen gutes Geld mit uns. Engagement für Soziales ist in der Wirtschaft gar nicht unüblich, und in diesem Fall wäre es auch eine gute PR-Aktion, also durchaus im Sinne der Händler, auch wenn es sie Zeit kostet. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei den betreffenden Behörden durchaus Eindruck machen würde, wenn ein paar Vertreter der Zunft mal vorrechennen würden, was für einen Jahresumsatz sie im Bereich MTB machen, und weshalb es deshalb unakzeptabel ist, dass ihre Klientel so gegängelt wird.


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2009)

der altkönig im laufe der zeit - wie es war und wie es sein könnte :

vor ca. 10.000 jahren : die welt war noch in ordnung. natur pur am altkönig 

vor ca. 2500 : irgendwelche total bekloppte mehr oder weniger barbarische haufen menschlischer rasse schleppen warum auch immer tonnenweise gestein den berg hoch und lassen die steine einfach in der gegend rum liegen ... 

noch nicht allzu lange her : irgendwer kommt auf die idee, diese verschandelung der natur zum weltkulturerbe zu erklären ... 

heute : wildgewordenen und normale biker erobern die keltisch/römischen hinterlassenschaften und fügen ihrerseits teilweise beeindruckende bauwerke hinzu 

in 2500 jahren : irgendwer begreift die technischen meisterleistungen und der generation bike und beginnt, die überreste aufwendig zu restaurieren bzw. aus schlecht erhaltenen digitalfotos originatlgetreu wieder nachzubauen, um sie für die nachwelt zu erhalten


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> der altkönig im laufe der zeit - wie es war und wie es sein könnte :
> 
> vor ca. 10.000 jahren : die welt war noch in ordnung. natur pur am altkönig
> 
> ...





Wenn man bereit ist, in diesem Zeiträumen seine Ziele zu verfolgen, könnte es etwas werden.


----------



## maple leaf (13. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn zukünftig man beim Trailsurfing am AK erwischt wird? Klar die miletanten Wanderer müssen einen erstmal bekommen, aber wenn - wie sieht es mit den Strafen aus? 

Die angedrohten und völlig übertriebenen 50.000,00 EURON können doch nur ein Witz sein oder?

Also hat einer ne Ahnung was da auf einen im "worst case" zukommen kann...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn zukÃ¼nftig man beim Trailsurfing am AK erwischt wird? Klar die Waldnazis mÃ¼ssen einen erstmal bekommen, aber wenn - wie sieht es mit den Strafen aus?
> 
> Die angedrohten uund vÃ¶llig Ã¼bertriebenen 50.000,00 EURON kÃ¶nnen doch nur ein Witz sein oder?
> 
> Also hat einer ne Ahnung was da auf einen im "wirst case" zukommen kann...?



Letzte Woche hatte ich ein lÃ¤ngeres TelefongesprÃ¤ch mit Herrn Christian Raupach, GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrer des hessischen WaldeigentÃ¼merverbands. In dem GesprÃ¤ch kÃ¼ndigte er schon eine hÃ¤rtere Gangart an.

Falls die (jetzigen) MaÃnahmen keine Wirkung zeigen, wÃ¼rde man gegen 'Freerider' vorgehen, insbesondere solche, die mit 'Schaufel und SÃ¤ge' unterwegs seien.

Das Befahren/Bauen von illegalen Wegen im Naturschutzgebiet wÃ¼rde mit 1.000 â¬ geahndet werden. Illegale BaumaÃnahmen, die im AuÃengebiet erfolgen und dem hessischen Baurecht unterliegen, wÃ¼rden mit weiteren 1.000 â¬ geahndet werden.

EDIT: Worst Case

Der BuÃgeldkatalog des Hessischen Forstgesetzes ist zz. Ã¼berarbeitet worden. Mit Mehrheit aller Fraktionen wurde die HÃ¶chststrafe von 50.000 â¬ auf 100.000 â¬ hochgesetzt. Soviel zu worst case.


----------



## maple leaf (13. Juli 2009)

Alta Falter - die haben aber derbst ein`s am Sträußchen...

Wird wohl Zeit das ich mir ne AdvoCart zulege...


----------



## sod (13. Juli 2009)

Wür den worst case müsste man allerdings schon bewiesenermaßen und vorsätzlich einen ausgewachsenen Baum mit dem Rad gefällt haben.
Wie sieht es sonst mit irgendwelchen Begründungen besonders im Bezug auf die Verhältnismäßigkeit aus?


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Alta Falter - die haben aber derbst ein`s am Sträußchen...
> 
> *Wird wohl Zeit das ich mir ne AdvoCart zulege...*



Wenn das eine sinnvolle Strategie sein soll, empfehle ich Dir aber dringend, darauf zu achten, dass in den Versicherungsbedingungen auch *vorsätzlich* begangene Ordnungswidrigkeiten gedeckt sind.

Dann übernehmen die zumindest, wenn man Dich auf illegalen Wegen im Naturschutzgebiet erwischt hat. Wenn man Dich mit 'Schaufel und Säge' beim 'Legalizen' erwischt, wird es verdammt ungemütlich werden, weil Dich dann auch die Rechtschutzversicherung im Regen stehen lassen wird.

BTW: Eine Rechtschutzversicherung macht aus einer illegalen Handlung keine legale. Und das Bußgeld zahlen sie auch nicht.


----------



## sipaq (13. Juli 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn zukünftig man beim Trailsurfing am AK erwischt wird? Klar die ********* müssen einen erstmal bekommen, aber wenn - wie sieht es mit den Strafen aus?


Ich kann Deinen Ärger über die Situation am AK verstehen, ich teile Sie. Aber bitte hör auf hier mit deplazierten Bezeichnungen die "Gegenseite" zu diffamieren.

Wir können davon ausgehen, dass die Forstbehörden hier mitlesen und wenn diese hier solche Äußerungen lesen, wird das die Betroffenen nicht unbedingt dazu bringen uns und unseren Anliegen wohlwollender gegenüberzutreten.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass bloße Wegsperrungen (so schlimm Sie auch aktuell sein mögen) gegenüber den Verbrechen von 1933 bis 1945 absolut verblassen.


----------



## sipaq (13. Juli 2009)

Vorstadtkind schrieb:


> Ein anderer Ansatz wäre es evtl. die Fahrradläden der Region für unsere Sache einzuspannen. Die Händler, Hibike, Brügelmann, Mainbike, Böttgen, Montimare, etc. verdienen gutes Geld mit uns. Engagement für Soziales ist in der Wirtschaft gar nicht unüblich, und in diesem Fall wäre es auch eine gute PR-Aktion, also durchaus im Sinne der Händler, auch wenn es sie Zeit kostet. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei den betreffenden Behörden durchaus Eindruck machen würde, wenn ein paar Vertreter der Zunft mal vorrechennen würden, was für einen Jahresumsatz sie im Bereich MTB machen, und weshalb es deshalb unakzeptabel ist, dass ihre Klientel so gegängelt wird.


Ich wollte sowieso heute mal beim Montimare vorbeischneien und auf dem Rückweg kann ich dann auch mal beim Mainbike aufschlagen. Da kann ich ja mal mit den Jungs reden, ob die bei einer solchen konzertierten Aktion mitmachen würden.

Kennt ggf. jemand den Wirt vom Fuchstanz und könnte den mal auf die Sache ansprechen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (13. Juli 2009)

Ihr habt ja Recht - Nur ich bin so angepisst, das mir meine absoluten lieblingstrails wegenommen werden...! 

Werde meine Wortwahl in Zukunft überdenken, aber ich will hier nochmals sagen:

*DER WALD IST FÜR ALLE DA *


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Wür den worst case müsste man allerdings schon bewiesenermaßen und vorsätzlich einen ausgewachsenen Baum *mit dem Rad gefällt haben*.
> Wie sieht es sonst mit irgendwelchen Begründungen besonders im Bezug auf die Verhältnismäßigkeit aus?


 
 Naja, wenn die Bäume mit dem Rad gefällt würden, dann würde es wohl kaum einen feststellbaren Tatbestand geben.

Aber 'landschaftsgärtnerische Gestaltung' mit Schaufel und Säge kann sicher schon ein vier- bis fünfstelliges Bußgeld nach sich ziehen, wenn gleich dies sicher nicht gegen einen Ersttäter verhängt wird.

Aber die 'Freerider'gemeinde, die illegalen Strecken baut/pflegt, sollte sich schon auf eine härtere Gangart einstellen. Ich glaube schon, dass wir in den nächsten Monaten mit den ersten Verfahren rechnen können, vorausgesetzt, man erwischt die 'Freerider'. Allerdings sollte sich da keiner zu sicherfühlen. Wer die Möglichkeit und das Recht hat, illegale Wege zu sperren, kann auch Aktionen mit Ordnungskräften durchführen.


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wenn man bereit ist, in diesem Zeiträumen seine Ziele zu verfolgen, könnte es etwas werden.



vielleicht hilft ja meine prognose, den zeitraum deutlich zu verkürzen 

bin auch manchmal mit der säge im wald, aber nicht um neue trails zu bauen, sondern um bestehende trails von windbruch zu befreien. dies kommt übrigens auch den anderen waldnutzern zu gute.
muß ich auch mit strafen rechnen


----------



## frankweber (13. Juli 2009)

sollte ich am Do wieder gesund sein werd ich gern mal mit Hr Brendel und Hr. Marx sprechen, die andere Seite kenn ich nicht persönlich.


Komisch übrigens, daß die Sache für die Motorradfahrer so schnell über die bühne ging.

Die fahren jetzt bis kurz vor den Radar, drehen und ziehen den Gashahn wieder bis zum Anschlag; da waren die hunderttausende in stationäre Geräte Marke biene maja wohl fasch investiert von der Gemeinde Schmitten. 

Das Investment in einen bikepark gestekct -  es wären alle zufrieden


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja Recht - Nur ich bin so angepisst, das mir meine absoluten lieblingstrails wegenommen werden...!
> 
> Werde meine Wortwahl in Zukunft überdenken, aber ich will hier nochmals sagen
> 
> *DER WALD IST FÜR ALLE DA *



Aber der Wald ist kein Allgemeingut.
Er befindet sich stets im privatrechtlichem Eigentum.
Das Bundeswald und die Landesforstgesetze regeln das Betretungs- und Nutzungsrecht.  Und in meinen Gesprächen haben mir viele Waldeigentümer (u.a. auf der Generalversammlung der hessischen Waldeigentümer) klar zu verstehen gegeben, dass sie die widerrechtliche Nutzung nicht mehr dulden werden.


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> vielleicht hilft ja meine prognose, den zeitraum deutlich zu verkürzen
> 
> *bin auch manchmal mit der säge im wald, aber nicht um neue trails zu bauen, sondern um bestehende trails von windbruch zu befreien. dies kommt übrigens auch den anderen waldnutzern zu gute.
> muß ich auch mit strafen rechnen *



Ohoh .
Trailpflege - ohne Abstimmung mit Waldeigentümer/Forstbehörde ist keine gute Idee.
Das würde ich definitiv lassen.


----------



## maple leaf (13. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Aber der Wald ist kein Allgemeingut.
> Er befindet sich stets im privatrechtlichem Eigentum.
> Das Bundeswald und die Landesforstgesetze regeln das Betretungs- und Nutzungsrecht.  Und in meinen Gesprächen haben mir viele Waldeigentümer (u.a. auf der Generalversammlung der hessischen Waldeigentümer) klar zu verstehen gegeben, dass sie die widerrechtliche Nutzung nicht mehr dulden werden.



Es ist echt unglaublich was wir in D-Land für schwachsinnige Gesetze/Regelungen haben...

Ich zahl hier Steuern und das meist doppelt und dreifach und dann wird mir wohl bald noch vorgeschrieben wie ich meine Harre in der Öffentlichkeit zu tragen habe...


----------



## KleinerHirsch (13. Juli 2009)

Mist, ich fahre seit rund 20 Jahren auf und um den Altkönig. Letze Woche war ich nicht da, und dann das.

Mal eine Frage: sind nun ALLE Auffahrten bis zum ersten Ringwall zu? Auch die große geschotterte auf der Ostseite von dem Verbindungsstück zwischen Hohemark und Fuchstanz? Da fahren die Förster sogar mit dem Auto hoch ...

Daß ab dem 2. Wall zu ist könnte ich schon eher verstehen. Dann aber bitte auch für Wanderer! Die Heideflora oben reagiert genauso empfindlich auf Belaufen wie auf Befahren. Von den Feuerstellen ganz zu schweigen ...

Was ist mit der Strecke vom Fuchstanz zur weißen Mauer abseits des breiten Schotterwegs und was ist mit dem Hühnerberg?

Haben die auch im darunter liegenden Wald alles gesperrt? Bisher bin ich häufig den Förstern auf Trails begegnet und wir haben uns über alles mögliche unterhalten, aber nie hat sich einer beschwert. Was soll das auf einmal???


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> *Es ist echt unglaublich was wir in D-Land für schwachsinnige Gesetze/Regelungen haben...*
> 
> Ich zahl hier Steuen und das meist doppelt und dreifach und dann wird mir wohl bald noch vorgeschrieben wie ich meine Harre in der Öffentlichkeit zu tragen habe..
> 
> Bas



Aufregen nützt nichts, für beide Seiten nicht.
Wir haben in vielen Teilen von Deutschland eine Entwicklung,
deren negatives Ausmaß sich erst jetzt darstellt.

Fakt ist, dass wir Landesforst-, Naturschutz- und Baugesetze haben, die eindeutig regeln, dass das Bauen/Befahren von illegalen Wegen und Strecken (angelegt mit Fahrtechnikelementen) verbietet.

Dies wurde jahrelang von Eigentümer- und Behördenseite geduldet.
Auch durch die gerade in den letzten Jahren sich verschärfende Verkehrssicherungspflicht wollen die Waldeigentümer und Behördenvertreter nicht mehr das Risiko einer Duldung eingehen.

Zwar wird im Bundeswald- und den Landesforstgesetzen regelt, dass ein Betreten (das Befahren wird dem gleichgesetzt) stets auf eigene Gefahr erfolgt, aber durch den § 823 BGB entsteht durch Richterrecht (Richter entscheidet über Schuld und Strafmaß) ein für die Eigentümer/Behördenvertreter unkalkulierbares Haftungsrisiko.


----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2009)

Fakt ist , das die am altkönig gesperrten trail keine von bikern angelegten illegalen strecken sind, es sind seit jahrzehnten bestehende (entstandenen) wander und bike wege.

das trails anlegen illegal ist dürfte uns jedem bewusst sein, auch wenn das manche nicht davon abhält,
nur warum wir bestehende wege nicht weiterhin nutzen dürfen ist mir unverständlich ,
diese wege sind sogar in wanderkarten vermerkt und teils aus/beschildert, 
wahrscheinlich wird der forst als nächsten schritt dies auch ändern. 
Dumm ist einfach nur das damit das wilden trails bauen weiter vorrangetrieben wird
denn wo keine trails zum fahren sind und bestehenden nicht genutzt werden dürfen
werde neue enstehen legal oder illegal , wobei ich für eine saubere legale lösung bin !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (13. Juli 2009)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: sind nun ALLE Auffahrten bis zum ersten Ringwall zu? Auch die große geschotterte auf der Ostseite von dem Verbindungsstück zwischen Hohemark und Fuchstanz? Da fahren die Förster sogar mit dem Auto hoch...



ist nach wie vor offen. habe die sperrungen am sonntag ebenfalls bemerkt aber auch festgestellt, dass viele wege unterhalb der ringwälle nach wie vor offen sind.


----------



## sod (13. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wer die Möglichkeit und das Recht hat, illegale Wege zu sperren....


Die Möglichkeiten habe ich auch und wer hier Recht hat ist meines Erachtens nicht geklärt.

Die Wege sind schließlich nach hessischem Recht größtenteils legal befahr und begehbar und existieren mindestens seit meiner Jugendzeit Anfang/Mitte der 90er.
Wenn es hierzu Ausnahmen gibt, sind diese nach meiner Rechtsuffassung zu Begründen. Die Unterscheidung zwischen Fußgängern und Radfahrer wird wohl in dem Zusammenhang nicht sachlich zu Begründen sein. Wenn doch, bin ich der Erste der den AK weiträumig umfährt.


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> Fakt ist , das die am altkönig gesperrten trail keine von bikern angelegten illegalen strecken sind, es sind seit jahrzehnten bestehende (entstandenen) wander und bike wege.
> 
> *das trails anlegen illegal dürfte uns jedem bewusst sein, auch wenn das manche nicht davon abhält, nur warum wir bestehende wege nicht weiterhin nutzen dürfen ist mir unverständlich , diese wege sind sogar in wanderkarten vermerkt und teils aus/beschildert, wahrscheinlich wird der forst als nächsten schritt dies auch ändern.
> Dumm ist einfach nur das damit dem wilden trails bauen weiter vorrangetrieben wirs
> ...



Genau die Problematik habe ich in persönlichen Gesprächen mit Waldeigentümer nach dem öffentlichen Teil der Generalversammlung der hessischen Waldeigentümer angeführt.

Zitat eines Waldeigentümers: "Dann schmeiße ich so lange die illegalen Wege mit Bäumen zu, bis die (Mountainbiker) es eben verstehen, dass sie abhauen sollen."

Viele Waldeigentümer und Behördenvertreter sehen in der jetzigen Situation eine Aushöhlung des damals verabschiedeten Bundeswaldgesetz hinsichtlich des allgemeinen Betretungsrechtes zum Erholungszwecke. Sie sind der Meinung, dass die vielfältige Nutzung des Wald (Mountainbiker stellen ja nur eine Teilmenge) und die immer größer werdenden Haftungsrisiken eine Ausgleichspflicht durch den Gesetzgeber nach sich zieht.

Gerade die Argumentationen (siehe Umfrage zur Frankfurter Rinne) um die Überlassung von Flächen zur sportlichen Nutzung stoßen dabei auf überhaupt keine Gegenliebe bei den Eigentümern.

Fakt ist, dass die Mountainbiker die letzte Gruppe sind, die in den letzten Jahrzehnten in den Deutschen Wald vorgedrungen sind. Die Entwicklung, dass Mountainbiking keine Trendsportart sondern eine Breitensportbewegung ist, erschreckt die Waldeigentümer. Viele sind der Meinung, dass Sport und Wald in diesem Ausmaß nicht mehr in Einklang zu bringen sind.


----------



## maple leaf (13. Juli 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> ist nach wie vor offen. habe die sperrungen am sonntag ebenfalls bemerkt aber auch festgestellt, dass viele wege unterhalb der ringwälle nach wie vor offen sind.



Stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage, ob da nicht noch vor kurzem Schilder hingen...! Wie kann ich also wissen ob der Trail jetzt legal oder illegal ist? 



juchhu schrieb:


> Zitat eines Waldeigentümers: "Dann schmeiße ich so lange die illegalen Wege mit Bäumen zu, bis die (Mountainbiker) es eben verstehen, dass sie abhauen sollen."



Wundert es dann noch, dass Gegenseite genauso denkt? "Dann bauen wir eben so lange bis der Einentümer rafft das wir hier fahren wollen..."


----------



## KleinerHirsch (13. Juli 2009)

Was ich noch nicht verstehe: wie geht es zusammen, dass auf manchen "Schildern" steht "betreten des Naturschutzgebiets abseits der befestigten Wege verboten", dann aber an just diesem Weg eine Wanderwegmarkierung klebt ??? Das Betretungsverbot gilt dann auch wortsinngemäß für Wanderer, die der Wanderwegmarkierung folgen?


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Stellt sich jetzt nur die Frage, ob da nicht noch vor kurzem Schilder hingen...! Wie kann ich also wissen ob der Trail jetzt legal oder illegal
> 
> 
> 
> *Wundert es dann noch, dass Gegenseite genauso denkt? Dann bauen wir eben so lange bis der Einentümer rafft das wir hier fahren wollen...*



Fein, genau das befürchte ich.
Fahren wollen heißt nicht dürfen.
Das Problem ist, dass wir Mountainbiker nicht erkennen, dass wir gerade dabei sind, den Waldeigentümer und Behördenvertreter eine ideale Vorlage für eine Gesetzesinitiative zu geben.

Nimmt sich der Gesetzgeber dieser Sache an, ist allerdings  - wie stets - zu befürchten, dass eine Überregulierung verabschiedet wird.

Das Ergebnis wird so aussehen, dass Mountainbiker (alle) nur noch auf extra für sie ausgewiesenen Wegen fahren dürfen (Prinzip Reitwege).

So, Freunde, leider ruft die Arbeit.
Ich muss mich wieder um das Pilotprojekt (Bikepark, MTB-Parcours, MTB-Routennetz) im Bergischen Land kümmern.
Am Donnerstag wird unser Streckenkonzept verabschiedet.


----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Zitat eines Waldeigentümers: "Dann schmeiße ich so lange die illegalen Wege mit Bäumen zu, bis die (Mountainbiker) es eben verstehen, dass sie abhauen sollen."



Solange bis da keine Bäume mehr sind ?!
Das hört sich nicht nach Naturschutz an,
aber das ist ja kein Wald mehr da den man besitzen könnte,
und wir können in Ruhe Fahrrad fahren ...

Und der Ex.Waldbesitzer hat seinen Dickkopf durchgesetzt und kann
stolz seinen Kameraden davon am Stammtisch erzählen
wie er heldehaft den gemeingefährlichen Mountainbiker das Handwerk
gelegt hat.

Wir leben in einer Welt voll ... dabei könnte es so schön sein.


----------



## maple leaf (13. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> *Fahren wollen heißt nicht dürfen.*



Besitzen ist kein Freifahrtsschein für eine offensichtliche Diskriminierung!

Und ja, ich als MTB´ler fürhle mich mttlerweise diskriminiert...!


----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2009)

... kriminalisiert , wenn es das wort so gibt !

Problem ist das Menschen Regel und Gesetze festlegen 
ohne die Betroffenen mit einzubeziehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (13. Juli 2009)

Mal ein Hinweis, das wilde spekulieren über Gesetze lässt sich dadurch beenden, in dem man z.B. erstmal einen Blick in die entsprechenden Gesetze wirft.

Als Wanderer, also "Erholungsuchender" muss ich nicht nur auf Wegen und Pfaden laufen. Ich kann grundsätzlich erstmal mitten durch den Wald laufen. Es wäre ja noch schöner wenn wir diesbezüglich wieder im Mittelalter landen wo der 'Adel' sagt wo wer zu gehen hat. Offenbar ist das aber den wenigsten in Ihrem vorauseilendem Gehorsam bekannt. Ich habe schon vor 20 Jahren mit meinem Onkel ausgedehnte Wanderungen durch die Wäder gemacht, völlig unabhängig von irgendwelchen Wegen. (Er ist Forstarbeiter, ...). 

Betreff Hessen liest sich das wie folgt direkt im ersten Satz:

Hessisches Forstgesetz vom 10. 11. 1954 GVBl. S.
211 in der Fassung vom 10. 9. 2002 GVBl. I S. 582

§ 24 Betreten des Waldes, Reiten und Fahren
*(1) Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung
betreten. *[...] *Das Betreten des
Waldes erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr; besondere
Sorgfalts- und Verkehrssicherungspflichten des
Waldbesitzers werden durch das Betreten des
Waldes nicht begründet.*

Es gibt allerdings Ausnahmen die im entsprechenden Gesetz geregelt sind. Die soltle man kennen, bevor man jetzt einfach querdurch losläuft. Bei Naturschutzgebieten ist es z.B. ganz eindeutig. Da hat man abseits der Wege und Pfade nichts zu suchen. Da kommt es dann soweit das man nicht mal mehr seine eigenen Wiesen betreten darf, was mich selbst des öftern auf die Palme bringt ... (@ "kleinerHirsch". Das Schild Naturschutz*gebiet* zeigt dir auf diesem Weg nur an das du eben ein Naturzschutzgebiet (auf einem Weg) betrittst und den Weg eben nicht verlassen sollst. Besagter weg muss auch kein 3m breiter geschotteter Weg sein, sondern kann auch ein schmaler Pfad sein.

Wichtig zu wissen ist halt, und das werden die meisten wissen, das zum Teil zwischen Betreten und mit dem Rad befahren getrennt wird. Mit dem Rad einfach quer durch den Wald fahren abseits jeder Wege und Pfade ist nicht!

Rein praktisch gesehen ist es auch ein Unterschied ob man einen uralten vorhanden Pfad nutzt (mit dem Rad), diesen wieder flott macht oder eben mitten durch den Wald einen neuen Pfad anlegt oder sogar noch irgendwelchen 'Baumaßnahmen' durchführt. 

Wenn jemand durch meinen Wald 'einfach so' einen Pfad anlegt und dann auch noch anfangen würde Löcher zu buddeln oder irgendwelche Rampen aufzubauen und ich erwische ihn dabei zieh ich ihm erstmal die Ohren lang. (nein ich bin nicht aus Hessen) Ich hätte nicht unbedingt was dagegen. Aber es macht eben einen Unterschied ob man das einfach macht oder ob man vorher darüber mit mir spricht und entsprechend abspricht. Das ist alles. Und das hat auch ein wenig mit gegenseitigem Respekt zun tun. Wenn jemand einfach nur mal so durchfährt wäre mir das egal, aber sobald es eben zu Wegen und Baumaßnahmen kommt ist das was anderes.

Ich rege mich da eher über den erhöhten Wildbestand auf den die sogenannten Hochnasentragenden Hasenschießer sich zu persönlichen Belustigung als ihr Hobby halten!

Das Hauptproblem aber ist das die MTB'ler in dem Gebiet nicht organisiert sind so wie ich das hier lese (?).  Entsprechend fehlt ein Ansprechpartner für die andere*n* Seite*n*, denn sie wissen ja nicht an wen sie sich überhaupt wenden sollten. Das heißt jetzt nicht das man gleich einen Verein gründen muss, es tut auch erstmal eine formlose Interessengemeinschaft. Hauptsache man rafft sich mal zusammen, denn es betrifft ja mehr als einen. Wenn man die DIMB Leute, mit deren Erfahrungen, als Rückendeckung hat kann das aber sicher nur sehr vorteilhaft sein.

Gruß


----------



## maple leaf (13. Juli 2009)

Also...

Auf dem alten König (Naturschutzgebiet) gibt es keine illegal angelegten MTB Pafade durch den Wald. Die Wege die dort befahren werden, sind in Wanderkarten verzeichnet und auch als Wanderwege/Pfade zu erkennen...

Mit welchem Recht können/dürfen diese Wege für MTB´ler gesperrt werden?


----------



## KleinerHirsch (13. Juli 2009)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> ... (@ "kleinerHirsch". Das Schild Naturschutz*gebiet* zeigt dir auf diesem Weg nur an das du eben ein Naturzschutzgebiet (auf einem Weg) betrittst und den Weg eben nicht verlassen sollst. Besagter weg muss auch kein 3m breiter geschotteter Weg sein, sondern kann auch ein schmaler Pfad sein.
> 
> Wichtig zu wissen ist halt, und das werden die meisten wissen, das zum Teil zwischen Betreten und mit dem Rad befahren getrennt wird. Mit dem Rad einfach quer durch den Wald fahren abseits jeder Wege und Pfade ist nicht!



Danke für Deine Ausführungen. Einen Punkt hast Du aber nach meinem Verständnis übersehen: es gibt auch eine Version von Schildern, in denen explizit das "Betreten" des Weges verboten wird, nicht nur das Befahren. Die Behörden können in Naturschutzgebieten durchaus das Wegebetretungsrecht beschränken und auch lange existierende Wege bzw. Pfade kommplett und für alle schließen. Das bedeutet in den entsprechenden Fällen, dass eigentlich auch der mit Plaketten markierte Wanderweg gesperrt wurde. 

Das finde ich wiederum verwunderlich bzw. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Behörde so weit geht. Daher vermute ich fast, da waren auch private und nicht behördliche Wegesperrer am Werk. Das müßte man mal beim Forstamt anfragen (wenn ich die Mailadresse finden sollte schreibe ich heute abend mal ne Mail).


----------



## mr.naga (13. Juli 2009)

wenn der wald jemandem gehört, soll er/sie diesen gefälligst einzäunen! ansonsten soll er /sie die schnauze halten. wenn ich mein eigenes grundstück uneingezäunt lasse und jemand betritt es, dann darf ich mich auch nicht beschweren...
geht radfahren leute!


----------



## sipaq (13. Juli 2009)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Das finde ich wiederum verwunderlich bzw. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Behörde so weit geht. Daher vermute ich fast, da waren auch private und nicht behördliche Wegesperrer am Werk. Das müßte man mal beim Forstamt anfragen (wenn ich die Mailadresse finden sollte schreibe ich heute abend mal ne Mail).


http://www.hessen-forst.de/forstaemter/koenigstein_146/146_index.htm


----------



## tomtomba (13. Juli 2009)

Kann mir mal einer auf die Sprünge helfen. 
Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern, daß die Amis da in den 70-ern den Altkönig mit ner Funkanlage verschandelt hatten. Die sind da mit Jeeps und schwerem Material hoch. 
Hab ich das nur geträumt, oder kann das einer aus der älteren Generation bestätigen?? 
LG 
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (13. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Zwar wird im Bundeswald- und den Landesforstgesetzen regelt, dass ein Betreten (das Befahren wird dem gleichgesetzt) stets auf eigene Gefahr erfolgt, aber durch den § 823 BGB entsteht durch Richterrecht (Richter entscheidet über Schuld und Strafmaß) ein für die Eigentümer/Behördenvertreter unkalkulierbares Haftungsrisiko.


 
§ 823 BGB regelt zivilrechtliche Schadenersatzansprüche und hat nichts mit "Strafmaß" zu tun. Im Übrigen würde ich gerne mal wissen, durch welche einschlägigen Entscheidungen deutscher Zivilgerichte für Waldbesitzer ein unkalkulierbares Haftungsrisiko entstanden sein sollte und das dann bitte auch mit Angabe des Gerichts, des Urteilsdatums und des Aktenzeichens. Ich kenne kein einziges Urteil deutscher Zivilgerichte, in denen ein Waldbesitzer zur Zahlung von Schadenersatz verurteilt wurde, weil Wanderer, Fahrradfahrer, Reiter oder Autofahrer durch natur- und waldtypische Gefahren, wie z. B. umgestürzte Bäume, schlechte Wege, Treppen, Glatteis, etc. zu Schaden gekommen wären. Im Gegenteil - solche Klagen werden von deutschen Zivilgerichten regelmäßig zurückgewiesen und zwar unter ausdrücklichem Hinweis auf § 14 BWaldG und die jeweiligen Normen der Landesgesetze, nach denen das Betreten/Befahren "auf eigene Gefahr" geschieht. Haftungsrisiken für Waldbesitzer entstehen erst dann, wenn sie Absperrketten über Rückewege spannen und diese nicht markieren (so LG Konstanz, Urteil vom 15.02.2001, Az. 6 S 115/00 W). Wenn ich da falsch liege, dann würde ich das schon ganz gerne wissen.


----------



## Roland1 (13. Juli 2009)

zu eurer Information, Ich habe folgende mail an Hessenforst versendet. Sollte es eine Antwort geben, womit ich nicht wirklich rechne, werde ich diese auch hier posten.

An: Hern Heitmann, Hessenforst, Forstamt Königstein

cc:  Hessisches Ministerium für Umwelt, Energie, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz, Hessenforst, Magistrat Königstein

Betreff: Wegsperrung am Altkönig für Mountain Biker

Sehr geehrter Herr Heitmann, sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

auf dem Altkönig sind letzte Woche vom Hessenforst Woche Wege blockiert worden und zahlreiche Hinweise auf 'illegale trails' angebracht worden. Ich schreibe Ihnen um zu sagen dass ich dieses Vorgehen für unangemesssen und ungerechtfertigt halte.

Ich befahre seit etwa 15 Jahren den Altkönig mit dem Mountainbike. Regelmäßig, 2mal wöchentlich, Sommer wie Winter. Ich hinterlasse keinen Müll, ich mache keine Feuer, ich hinterlasse keine Bremsspuren und ich bleibe auf den Wegen, die es wohl schon vor dem ersten Mountain Bike gab, und die Sie nun als illegale trails bezeichnen. Das Fahrverbot schränkt mich ein, denn ich befahre den Altkönig gerade wegen seiner Natürlichkeit und Ruhe und auch wegen seiner naturbelassenen trails. Ich vermag nicht zu erkennen welchen Gewinn die Natur am Altkönig ohne Mountain Biker haben sollte. Zudem ist der Altkönig im Vergleich zu anderen Hot Spots im Taunus wenig frequentiert sodass Konflikte zwischen Bikern und Wanderern eher selten sind.

Welches Problem gibt es denn eigentlich, das Sie lösen wollen? Leider sagen die Verbotschilder darüber nichts. Ich kann auch auf der Homepage von Hessenforst nichts finden, ich kann keine Presseartikel oder andere Publikationen finden, die eventuelle Beeinträchtigungen der Natur durch Radfahrer am Altkönig thematisieren. Kein Hinweis. Mangels Begründung erscheint diese Wegesperrung willkürlich und ist kaum geeignet Einsicht zu fördern. Anstelle von Konfrontation und Verbotsschilder wäre es wohl zielführender das Gespräch mit den Bikern und deren Interessenverbänden zu suchen um eine Lösung des Problems zu suchen - wenn es denn ein Problem gibt. Gehen Sie doch mal am Wochenende auf den Altkönig und erklären Sie warum diese Sperrung notwendig ist. Oder erklären Sie es öffentlich. Guten Argumenten werden sich viele Biker nicht verschließen. Ein unbegründtes Verbot wird mit Sicherheit umgangen werden. Es ist jetzt schon zu sehen dass die Sperrungen umgangen (und umfahren) werden und so neue Wege um die Hindernisse herum entstehen. Das wollten Sie ja wohl gerade nicht, vermute ich.

Geradezu befremdlich finde ich es in einem Naturschutzgebiet Bäume zu fällen ums sie als Barriere über Wege zu legen. Damit habe Sie wohl sichtbarer in die Natur eingegriffen als alle Altkönigbesucher zusammen. Und Schilder an Bäume zu nageln will auch nicht so recht zum Gedanken einer naturbelassenen Umwelt zu passen.

Sollte die Wegesperrung aber nicht mit Schutz der Natur begründet sein sondern nur weil Wege nicht auf der behördlichen Karte verzeichnet sind dann stellt sich die Frage wieso sich das Verbot nur an Radfahrer richtet und nicht auch an Fußgänger. Radfahrer haben ein ebenso berechtigtes Interesse an der Natur wie Wanderer und Forstwirtschaft. Es steht ihnen nicht zu die Interessen einer Interessengruppe diskriminieren. Als Staatsvertreter schon gar nicht. Viel mehr sollte man erwarten können, dass Entscheidungen ihrer Behörde vom Gleichbehandlungsgrundsatz geleitet werden.

Meiner Auffassung nach sollte ihre Behörde trails anerkennen. Der Bedarf ist da. Es würde genügen wenige Wege, insbesondere Richtung Fuchstanz, als offizielle Wege anzuerkennen. Es wäre kein Wegebau erforderlich, die Wege sollen so bleiben wie sie sind allerdings wäre es wohl von Vorteil wenn solche trails 'gepflegt' und von umgefallenen Bäumen zu befreit würden um Umgehungen obsolet zu machen. Radsportvereine oder Bike Initiativen wären bestimmt bereit die Pflege zu übernehmen. Ich würde das auch gerne selbst mit Hilfe von Freunden übernehmen. Und sollte dazu der Motorsägen Kurs notwendig sein (den ihr Amt anbietet) oder andere Instruktionen dann mache ich das auch gerne.

Eine Kopie dieser email stelle ich in das mtb-news internet forum.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Roland Heinzmann

Schmitten im Taunus


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2009)

@ Roland1: gut geschrieben 


*Sachstand aus DIMB-Sicht von heute:*


Ich habe mich wieder abgeregt (bei sowas kann ich mich immer noch aufregen).
Habe heute Altkönig und Feldberg mal "inspiziert". Im Naturschutzgebiet Altkönig sind bis auf die Hauptwander-Routen so gut wie alle Wege dicht. In Richtung Falkenstein gehen die Sperrungen aber auch über die NSG-Grenzen hinaus. 
Aus unserer Sicht sind nicht alle der gesperrten Trails gem. NSG-Verordnung "illegal". Darüber werden wir mit dem Forstamt reden. 
Stirnrunzeln, dass 
- an einigen Stellen frische, nicht weiter verwertbare junge Bäume gefällt wurden, um damit Trails zu versperren. 
- Schilder mit Nägeln an lebende Bäume gekloppt wurden.
- gesperrte Trails, die von Harvestern frisch umgepflügt wurden, Biker anscheinend nicht ertragen können.
Das Naturschutzgebiet Altkönig ist tatsächlich in keinem optimalen Zustand. Ich habe noch kein NSG gesehen, das so sehr von Trampelpfaden durchzogen ist. Da spürt man den immensen Nutzerdruck aus dem Großraum Rhein-Main. Dieser ist aber zu einem weitaus größeren Teil den Fußgängern zuzurechnen und nicht den Bikern, denn die Pfadspuren um den Altkönig wurden nicht von Bikern angelegt. Wenn der Forst und Naturschutz das NSG entlasten will, dann aber bitte nicht einseitig zu Lasten der Biker, sondern dann zu aller Lasten. 
Die DIMB verfasst umgehend eine offene Petition, die dem Forstamt, den vorgesetzten Stellen, dem Naturpark und der Presse zugehen wird.
*Fazit: *
Wenn sich die Eskalationsspirale weiter so schnell dreht, gibts schon bald Probleme, die keiner mehr lösen kann. 
Ein Runder Tisch a la Rinne muss her, der sich mit dem legalen Befahren von Trails und der längst überfälligen legalen DH-/FR-Strecke befasst. Das 3 Jahre lange Rumgezockel der Verwaltung ist nicht mehr akzeptabel. 
Wir Biker haben Rechte und legalisierbare Bedürfnisse. Wir sind keine Waldnutzer dritter Klasse.


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> *§ 823 BGB regelt zivilrechtliche Schadenersatzansprüche und hat nichts mit "Strafmaß" zu tun*. Im Übrigen würde ich gerne mal wissen, durch welche einschlägigen Entscheidungen deutscher Zivilgerichte für Waldbesitzer ein unkalkulierbares Haftungsrisiko entstanden sein sollte und das dann bitte auch mit Angabe des Gerichts, des Urteilsdatums und des Aktenzeichens. Ich kenne kein einziges Urteil deutscher Zivilgerichte, in denen ein Waldbesitzer zur Zahlung von Schadenersatz verurteilt wurden, weil Wanderer, Fahrradfahrer, Reiter oder Autofahrer durch natur- und waldtypische Gefahren, wie z. B. umgestürzte Bäume, schlechte Wege, Treppen, Glatteis, etc. zu Schaden gekommen wären. Im Gegenteil - solche Klagen werden von deutschen Zivilgerichten regelmäßig zurückgewiesen und zwar unter ausdrücklichem Hinweis auf § 14 BWaldG und die jeweiligen Normen der Landesgesetze, nach denen das Betreten/Befahren "auf eigene Gefahr" geschieht. Haftungsrisiken für Waldbesitzer entstehen erst dann, wenn sie Absperrketten über Rückewege spannen und diese nicht markieren (so LG Konstanz, Urteil vom 15.02.2001, Az. 6 S 115/00 W). *Wenn ich da falsch liege, dann würde ich das schon ganz gerne wissen.*



Ich bin sicher, dass man aus meinem Posting nur schwer den Zusammenhang zwischen § 823 BGB und Strafmaß herleiten kann. 

Gerne gebe ich Dir auch die Infos, auch wenn ich den Eindruck gewinne, dass Dein Ton für eine Bitte ein wenig freundlicher sein könnte.

Ja, Du liegst falsch. Seit 2006 hat sich der Wind gedreht.
Deswegen habe ich auch die Einladung zur Generalversammlung des hessischen Waldeigentümerverbandes gerne angenommen.
Der Präsident des Verbandes Michael Freiherr von der Tann hatte zwei hochkarätige Fachleute eingeladen:


*"Verkehrssicherungspflicht im Wald - wie viel kann dem Waldeigentümer zugemutet werden?"*
Herr Professor Dr. Edzard Schmidt-Jortzig, Bundesminister der Justiz a.D.
*"Naturschutz, Erholung und Verkehrssicherung im Wald - juristische Praxis und Folgen für den Waldbesitzer"*
Frau Helge Breloer, Juristin und öffentlich bestellte und vereidigte Sachverständige für  Baumpflege, Verkehrssicherheit von Bäumen und Gehölzwertermittlung.
U.a. hat Frau Breloer zahlreiche Gerichtsurteile und anhängige Prozesse dargestellt und einen Ausblick auf die mögliche Entwicklung gegeben. 
Interessant ist OLG Hamm, 13 U 62/06 vom 30.03.2007, noch nicht rechtskräftig (beim BGH anhängig wg. Nichtzulassungsbeschwerde).


----------



## sipaq (13. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Die DIMB verfasst umgehend eine offene Petition, die dem Forstamt, den vorgesetzten Stellen, dem Naturpark und der Presse zugehen wird.


Könnte man die nicht für ein paar Tage über die DIMB-Website öffentlich machen und alle Betroffenen/Interessierten können die Petition da quasi digital unterzeichnen? 

Allein durch die User hier im Frankfurt-Forum kommen da sicherlich einige zusammen und wir könnten dadurch zeigen, dass die Aktion des Forstamt nicht nur ein oder zwei Dutzend "Extrembiker" betrifft, sondern die breite Masse.


----------



## sipaq (13. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Interessant ist OLG Hamm, 13 U 62/06 vom 30.03.2007, noch nicht rechtskräftig (beim BGH anhängig wg. Nichtzulassungsbeschwerde).


Echt hart, was unsere Gerichte so entscheiden. Hier ist der Link: http://www.justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/olgs/hamm/j2007/13_U_62_06grund_undteilurteil20070330.html


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> @ Roland1: gut geschrieben
> 
> 
> *Sachstand aus DIMB-Sicht von heute:*
> ...



Ich habe heute ein längeres Gespräch mit Herrn Heitmann, Forstamtsleiter vom Forstamt Königsstein gehabt. Er hat mir freundlicherweise die beiliegende Karte übersandt, die von einem seiner Revierförster gemacht wurde, um einen Eindruck von der Dichte der illegalen Wege zu vermitteln. Die Karte erhebt keinen Anspruch auf geografische und wissenschaftliche Genauigkeit. Wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden habe, stellen die rosafarbenden Markierungen die illegalen Wege/Trails da.

Dass bei dieser Dichte an legalen und illegalen Wegen sowie dieses Befahrungsdrucks die Waldeigentümer und Behördenvertreter jetzt die Notbremse ziehen, kann ich persönlich verstehen, auch wenn ich die Richtung nicht für sinnvoll halte.

Deinen letzten Satz kann ich auch gut nachvollziehen.
Allerdings kam diese Position in meinen persönlichen Gesprächen mit den Waldeigentümern nach der Generalversammlung überhaupt nicht gut an.

EDIT: Übrigens liegt Tilman die Karte ja auch schon seit 10 Tagen vor. Nach der Pressemeldung von 30.06.2009, wo Herr Raupach und Herr Heitmann eine Revierbesichtigung gemacht haben, auf die Problematik der Mountainbiker und auf die Generalversammlung am 02.07.2009 hingewiesen haben, war nach der Generalversammlung klar, dass die Waldeigentümer und Behördenvertreter handeln würden.


----------



## HelmutK (13. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Aber der Wald ist kein Allgemeingut.
> Er befindet sich stets im privatrechtlichem Eigentum.



Wald befindet sich nicht nur im privatrechtlichen Eigentum, sondern auch im öffentlichen Eigentum. Unabhängig davon gilt jedenfalls auch für Privatwald grundsätzlich die Sozialbindung nach Art 14 Abs. 2 GG ("Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen."), was u. a. durch das Bundeswaldgesetz und die auf seiner Grundlage ergangenen Landesgesetze näher geregelt wird mit dem Ziel, "einen Ausgleich zwischen dem Interesse der Allgemeinheit und den Belangen der Waldbesitzer herbeizuführen" (§ 1 Nr. 3 BWaldG). Dementsprechend sind bundesweit die Rechte der Waldbenutzer geregelt und auch die privaten Waldbesitzer haben diese Rechte, ob es ihnen nun passt oder nicht, zu akzeptieren. 

Und gegen widerrechtliche Nutzungen gibt es den Rechtsweg, der natürlich auch Waldbesitzern offen steht, wenn sie widerrechtliche Nutzungen nicht mehr tolerieren zu wollen. Ob eine Nutzung rechtswidrig ist, wird zum Glück in unserem Land von Gerichten und nicht von Verwaltungsbehörden oder Privatleuten entschieden.


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Echt hart, was unsere Gerichte so entscheiden. Hier ist der Link: http://www.justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/olgs/hamm/j2007/13_U_62_06grund_undteilurteil20070330.html



Tja, wie immer sind sich die Juristen nicht einig.
Frau Breloer wies darauf hin, dass dem Waldeigentümer durch die bloße Duldung von illegalen Wegen und 'MTB-Bauwerken' keine Verkehrssicherungspflichten erwachsen. In einem längeren Gespräch mit Herr Raupach, Geschäftsführer des hessischen Waldeigentümerverbandes, sagte mir dieser letzte Woche, dass ihre eigenen Juristen dies anders sehen würden.
Insbesondere dann, wenn Freerider Sprungschanzen oder ähnlich 'Bauwerke' errichten würden und zukünftig Personen, die diese nutzen, zu Schaden kommen, die das Risiko nicht richtig einschätzen können, wie z.B. Kinder.


----------



## powderJO (13. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Habe heute Altkönig und Feldberg mal "inspiziert". Im Naturschutzgebiet Altkönig sind bis auf die Hauptwander-Routen so gut wie alle Wege dicht.



also, ich bin am sonntag zufällig 3 oder 4 trails in richtung falkenstein abgefahren - jeweils eingestiegen unterhalb der oberen ringwälle. alle trails waren offen, bzw war zumindest keine sperrung zu erkennen. versperrt war allerdings der trail, der den hauptweg 5-wege-kreuzung - altkönig mehrmals schneidet - hier war jeder einzelne einstieg blockiert. nicht blockiert waren dagegen waren zu meiner überraschung einige erst in jüngster zeit entstande offensichtlich illegale wege...die übrigens nicht zwangsläufig von bikern angelegt sein müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2009)

@ Juchhu: Danke für die Karte und Deinen Einsatz in "fremden Gefilden" 
Nur zur Klarstellung: die eingezeichneten Trails um den Altkönig sind nicht von den Bikern angelegt worden und werden bei weitem nicht alle von diesen genutzt. Und nicht alle haben ein Forstamtsschild verpasst bekommen.

PS: Auch der Langsamste hier im Forum hat jetzt verstanden, dass Du bei den Waldbesitzern warst


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Wald befindet sich nicht nur im privatrechtlichen Eigentum, sondern auch im öffentlichen Eigentum. Unabhängig davon gilt jedenfalls auch für Privatwald grundsätzlich die Sozialbindung nach Art 14 Abs. 2 GG ("Eigentum verpflichtet. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen."), was u. a. durch das Bundeswaldgesetz und die auf seiner Grundlage ergangenen Landesgesetze näher geregelt wird mit dem Ziel, "einen Ausgleich zwischen dem Interesse der Allgemeinheit und den Belangen der Waldbesitzer herbeizuführen" (§ 1 Nr. 3 BWaldG). Dementsprechend sind bundesweit die Rechte der Waldbenutzer geregelt und auch die privaten Waldbesitzer haben diese Rechte, ob es ihnen nun passt oder nicht, zu akzeptieren.
> 
> *Und gegen widerrechtliche Nutzungen gibt es den Rechtsweg, der natürlich auch Waldbesitzern offen steht, wenn sie widerrechtliche Nutzungen nicht mehr tolerieren zu wollen. Ob eine Nutzung rechtswidrig ist, wird zum Glück in unserem Land von Gerichten und nicht von Verwaltungsbehörden oder Privatleuten entschieden.*



Sorry, unglücklich ausgedrückt.
Ich wollte vermitteln, dass es keinen unterschiedlichen Status gibt, d.h. ein Recht, egal ob Bundes-/Landesforst, Kommunal- oder Privatforst.

Fein, das ist unbestritten, ändert aber an der Vorgehensweise und dem Recht der Waldeigentümer zu solchen Sperrungen erstmal nicht.
Und die Sperrung ist in ihre Außenwirkung 'effektiver', als eine Klageerhebung gegen einen Täter, den man noch 'hat'.

Konzentrieren wir uns auf das Wesentliche.
"Was wollen die Waldeigentümer mit dieser Maßnahmen vermitteln bzw. erreichen?"


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> also, ich bin am sonntag zufällig 3 oder 4 trails in richtung falkenstein abgefahren - jeweils eingestiegen unterhalb der oberen ringwälle. alle trails waren offen, bzw war zumindest keine sperrung zu erkennen. versperrt war allerdings der trail, der den hauptweg 5-wege-kreuzung - altkönig mehrmals schneidet - hier war jeder einzelne einstieg blockiert. nicht blockiert waren dagegen waren zu meiner überraschung einige erst in jüngster zeit entstande offensichtlich illegale wege...die übrigens nicht zwangsläufig von bikern angelegt sein müssen.



direkt oberhalb der Ringwälle hängen "Illegale Trail" Schilder an den Baum genagelt. Keine Bäume  quer gelegt.


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tja, wie immer sind sich die Juristen nicht einig.
> In einem längeren Gespräch mit Herr Raupach, Geschäftsführer des hessischen Waldeigentümerverbandes, sagte mir dieser letzte Woche, dass ihre eigenen Juristen dies anders sehen würden.
> Insbesondere dann, wenn Freerider Sprungschanzen oder ähnlich 'Bauwerke' errichten würden und zukünftig Personen, die diese nutzen, zu Schaden kommen, die das Risiko nicht richtig einschätzen können, wie z.B. Kinder.



Ist ja nix neues, dass eine Duldung einer angelegten Stecke zu einem Haftungseintritt führen *KANN*.


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> @ Juchhu: Danke für die Karte und Deinen Einsatz in "fremden Gefilden"
> Nur zur Klarstellung: die eingezeichneten Trails um den Altkönig sind nicht von den Bikern angelegt worden und werden bei weitem nicht alle von diesen genutzt. Und nicht alle haben ein Forstamtsschild verpasst bekommen.
> 
> PS: Auch der Langsamste hier im Forum hat jetzt verstanden, dass Du bei den Waldbesitzern warst



Tja, fremd war einmal. Es ist wie in bei der Entstehung von Grundbesitz, lange bevor es Grundbücher gab. Man kam, steckte sein Claim ab und verteidigte ihn mit Waffengewalt.

Wir stecken unseren Claim ab. Da das D in unserer Abkürzung für Deutschland steht, sollten die Grenzen klar sein.

Ob nun die illegalen Wege durch Mountainbiker entstanden sind oder nicht, ist doch zweitrangig. Die wollen uns raushaben. Hier geht es um die Schaffung einer guten Ausgangspositon für zukünftige Verhandlungen/Gesetzesinitiativen. Und die Waldeigentümer bringen sich Position.


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wir stecken unseren Claim ab. Da das D in unserer Abkürzung für Deutschland steht, sollten die Grenzen klar sein.



Na denn mal viel Erfolg!


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Ist ja nix neues, dass eine Duldung einer angelegten Stecke zu einem Haftungseintritt führen *KANN*.



Klar, aber jetzt mal Klartext. 

Während der Generalversammlung bin ich von einem Forstamtsleiter angegriffen worden, dass das Bikefestival in Willingen eine Dimension einer Fachmesse mit entsprechenden negativen Folgen für den Forst entwickelt. Ich konnte die Situation entschärfen, als klar wurde, dass ich als Vertreter des Mountainbike Verband Deutschland e.V. sprach und wir nicht der Veranstalter waren. 

Edit: Der Leiter des Landesforstbetrieb Hessen, Herr Michael Gerst, wollte von mir die Kontaktadresse des Veranstalters des Bikefestival Willingen haben.

Nach der Generalversammlung hat sich ein Waldeigentümer bei mir beschwert, dass die Aktion "Legalize Freeride" (Er hatte noch den alten Slogan im Kopf) und die Umfrage zur Frankfurter Rinne in eine vollkommen falsche Richtung gehen würde. Die Forderungen, die da seitens der Mountainbiker/DIMB gestellt worden wären, seien unerfüllbar. Der Wald könne nicht einfach zu einer Sportstätte umgestaltet werden.

Irgendwas ist den Waldeigentümer und Behördenvertretern kann gehörig in den letzten Wochen auf den Sack gegangen, dass sie jetzt diesen Weg einer konzertierten Aktion einschlagen.

Die eigentliche Frage ist:

Welchen status quo wollen die Waldeigentümer erreichen?

Wenn wir das nicht wissen, sind alle zukünftigen Maßnahmen seitens der Mountainbiker, von wem auch immer, nicht zielführend.


----------



## HelmutK (13. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Echt hart, was unsere Gerichte so entscheiden. Hier ist der Link: http://www.justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/olgs/hamm/j2007/13_U_62_06grund_undteilurteil20070330.html



Danke für das Posten des Links. Das Urteil enthält allerdings nichts Neues, zumindest wenn man es gründlich liest.

Das Gericht führt gleich im Eingang der Begründung aus, dass es zwischen der Verkehrssicherungspflicht für Bäume im Wald und der Verkehrssicherungspflicht für Bäume am Waldrand neben Straßen unterscheidet und hier unterschiedliche Maßstäbe anlegt.

Danach sollte man sich in dem Urteil mal die Passagen dazu anschauen, was nach Ansicht des Gerichts von den Beklagten hätte getan werden müssen. 

Last but not least sollte man sich nach Lektüre des Urteils mal überlegen, ob der Fall anders zu behandeln gewesen wäre, wenn es sich z. B. um einen Fußgänger, einen Reiter, einen Autofahrer gehandelt hätte.

Ich kann das Urteil nicht als Beleg dafür sehen, dass Waldbesitzer durch die Rechtsprechung mit unkalkulierbaren Haftungsrisiken belastet werden. Tatsache ist doch nach den Festellungen des Gerichts, dass man sich im vorliegenden Fall überhaupt nicht darum gekümmert hat, ob irgendwelche Gefahren von den Bäumen ausgehen; das Gericht führt das sehr detailiert aus. Das Haftungsrisiko wäre gegen Null gegangen, wenn hier zweimal jährlich - im belaubten und im unbelaubten Zustand - eine qualifizierte Sichtprüfung stattgefunden hätte.


----------



## KleinerHirsch (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo juchhu,
die Wälder rund um den Altkönig befinden sich soweit ich weiß größtenteils (wenn nicht komplett) in öffentlicher Hand. "Die Waldbesitzer" sind in diesem Fall die Gemeinden, die sich freilich nicht sehr um "ihren" Wald scheren und viel den Forstämtern überlassen. Es ist also mitnichten so, dass in diesem Fall eine gierige Meute von Privatpersonen Partikularinteressen durchsetzen wollen, sondern unsere demokratische Volksvertretung Schritte vollzogen hat.
Grüße
Hirschl (der jetzt auch eine Mail aufsetzt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOSTAD (13. Juli 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen Hinweis von öffentlicher Seite dazu? 

Irgendwie sieht das für mich so aus, als hätte sich jmd beim letzten Spaziergang extrem über Mountainbiker aufgeregt und dann Schilder aufgehängt.
Jetzt mal abgesehen von den gefällten Bäumen. 

Was für eine Lösung erwartet ihr eigentlich? Das man uns 2 von 6 Trails wieder fahren lässt?


----------



## clmns (13. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wir (die DIMB) sind bissl arg stinkig, dass dort Trails jetzt mit Verweis auf unsere Trailrules dicht gemacht werden.




Wie sieht es hier denn mit dem Urheberecht aus?
Hat der DIMB dieser Veröffentlichung zugestimmt

 Wenn nein, könnte man ja mal schnell nach einem geeignetetn Abmahn-Anwalt googlen und die Kasse etwas füllen.


----------



## HelmutK (13. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nach der Generalversammlung hat sich ein Waldeigentümer bei mir beschwert, dass die Aktion "Legalize Freeride" (Er hatte noch den alten Slogan im Kopf) und die Umfrage zur Frankfurter Rinne in eine vollkommen falsche Richtung gehen würde. Die Forderungen, die da seitens der Mountainbiker/DIMB gestellt worden wären, seien unerfüllbar. Der Wald könne nicht einfach zu einer Sportstätte umgestaltet werden.



Das Betretungsrecht zur Erholung im Wald umfasst nach der den Legaldeklarationen in den §§ 2. Abs. 1 Nr. 13 Satz 6, 10 Abs. 1 Nr. 13 Bundesnaturschutzgesetz auch "sportliche Betätigungen", was aber nicht gleichzusetzen ist mit der Errichtung von Sportstätten. 

Und gerade bei Freeride und Downhilltrails, die über das durch das Landesforstgesetz in Hessen gewährte Rechte zum Radfahren auf Wegen im Wald hinausgehen können, haben die Waldbesitzer sogar die Möglichkeit, evtl. Verkehrssicherungspflichten auf die Betreiber abzuwälzen, wenn sie an einer Legalisierung konstruktiv mitarbeiten. Man kann aber auch die Forderung nach legalen Trails für Freeride und Downhill als unerfüllbar abtun, darf dann aber auch nicht wundern, wenn sich Freerider und Downhiller in der Illegalität bewegen.


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nach der Generalversammlung hat sich ein Waldeigentümer bei mir beschwert, dass die Aktion "Legalize Freeride" (Er hatte noch den alten Slogan im Kopf) und die Umfrage zur Frankfurter Rinne in eine vollkommen falsche Richtung gehen würde.


Den Waldbesitzern ist das Gemeingebrauchsrecht schon immer ein Dorn im Auge. Dass wir da nicht von vornherein einer Meinung sein können, ist jetzt keine Überraschung. Das wissen wir seit dem Wegemaut-Unsinn von 2004. Da hatten wir bereits den Kontakt zu dem Waldbesitzerverband.

Die Rinne-Umfrage (ist übrigens in Darmstadt und nicht in Frankfurt) ging aus unserer Sicht in die bestmögliche Richtung und alle Antworten haben uns deutlich den Rücken gestärkt.



> Die Forderungen, die da seitens der Mountainbiker/DIMB gestellt worden wären, seien unerfüllbar.


Unsinn. Die allerseitigen Vorstellungen werden gerade mit dem Eigentümer (ganz überwiegend das Land Hessen)  abgestimmt. 



> Welchen status quo wollen die Waldeigentümer erreichen?


wir reden sowohl bezüglich Rinne als auch Altkönig und Feldberg überwiegend über Staats- bzw. Gemeindewald.
Die Kontakte zu den beteiligten Verwaltungen bestehen seitens unseres Mitgliedsvereins Wheels over FRankfurt und der DIMB IG Taunus schon seit längerer Zeit. 
Es ist schön, dass Du jetzt der Insider bezüglich der Waldbesitzer bist,  aber das ist hier von zweitrangiger Bedeutung. Der Weg, den die Forstverwaltung jetzt beschritten hat, hat damit nur am Rande zu tun. 

*Vielleicht erstmal zur Historie:*

Unser Mitgliedsverein WoFFM und die DIMB sind schon geraumer Zeit an einer Lösung dran.
Es hakt permanent in der Verwaltung. Nach insgesamt über 2 Jahren steckt man immer noch in der Konzeptphase. Nicht ein Ergebnis ist bisher zu Stande gekommen. Noch nicht mal ein Runder Tisch wurde eingerichtet. Statt dessen werden jetzt auch noch Trails dicht gemacht, die nicht den Bikern angelastet werden können und teilweise sicherlich zu Unrecht gesperrt sind. Darüber wird zunächst zu sprechen sein. Das alles hat mit Deinen Waldbesitzern wenig zu tun. 

Kurzum: die handelnden Institutionen aus Verwaltung des Forstes, des Landkreises und ggfs. Gemeinden müssen mit uns und dem Taunusklub an den Verhandlungstisch, damit die Situation nicht noch weiter eskaliert. 
Lösungen für die Bergabfraktion wie für die Touren-Trailfreunde müssen her.


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Könnte man die nicht für ein paar Tage über die DIMB-Website öffentlich machen und alle Betroffenen/Interessierten können die Petition da quasi digital unterzeichnen?
> 
> Allein durch die User hier im Frankfurt-Forum kommen da sicherlich einige zusammen und wir könnten dadurch zeigen, dass die Aktion des Forstamt nicht nur ein oder zwei Dutzend "Extrembiker" betrifft, sondern die breite Masse.




Gute Idee! ABER das dauert zu lange   Die Stellungnahme muss schnellstmöglich raus. 

Wir können die Idee ja zu späterer Zeit aufgreifen und eine entsprechende Unterschriftensammlung bzw. noch besser eine Online-Umfrage durchführen. Dann haben wir - wie an der Rinne - was in der Hand.


----------



## juchhu (13. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Den Waldbesitzern ist das Gemeingebrauchsrecht schon immer ein Dorn im Auge. Dass wir da nicht von vornherein einer Meinung sein können, ist jetzt keine Überraschung. Das wissen wir seit dem Wegemaut-Unsinn von 2004. Da hatten wir bereits den Kontakt zu dem Waldbesitzerverband.
> 
> Die Rinne-Umfrage (ist übrigens in Darmstadt und nicht in Frankfurt) ging aus unserer Sicht in die bestmögliche Richtung und alle Antworten haben uns deutlich den Rücken gestärkt.
> 
> ...



Weder bin ich Insider der Waldeigentümer noch sind es 'meine' Waldeigentümer. Ich habe - wie immer - die Möglichkeit genutzt, im Gespräch mit den Waldeigentümer und ihren Vertretern ihre Sicht zu erfahren. Auf der anderen Seite hatte ich als Vertreter des MTBvD die Möglichkeit darzustellen, was Mountainbiker als Gemeinschaft und in ihrer jeweiligen Disziplin wünschen. Außerdem habe ich den ganzheitlichen Lösungsansatzes unseres Leitkonzeptes "Angebote statt Verbote!" vorgestellt.

Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch: Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass die DIMB in ihrer Position und Darstellung wesentliche Fehler gemacht hat. Dennoch scheint es ja irgendwo zu haken. In diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir übrigens eine Bemerkung/Merksatz von Norman Fass ein, EX-Vorsitzender der DIMB, den er mir freundlicherweise mit auf den Weg gegeben hat:

"Es kommt nicht nur darauf an, was A sagt, sondern auch wie B es wahrnimmt."

Wahrscheinlich müssen wir Mountainbiker stärker daraufachten, wie unsere Partner (Waldeigentümer etc.) unsere Aussagen/Handlungen wahrnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2009)

Leute ich bin ziemlich fassungslos, nun hat es auch die wohl seit jahrhunderten
genutzen Wege in Königstein, rund um die Falkensteiner Burg (Burgberg), erwischt,
konnte meinen Augen heute kaum glauben. So sieht also Naturschutz aus ?
Felsen um die Burg herum zerhakt aus dem boden gerissen, furchen durch den Waldboden gezogen wie als ob man mit einem Panzer durch den Wald fährt und Krieg spielt, Löcher, Bäume Geröll wild durcheinander geworfen.
Diese Wege sperren zu wollen ist völlig utopisch , krank !















sogar Müll wird an Ort und Stelle liegen gelassen ... ohne Worte hier die Bilder
die ich mit meinem Handy gemacht habe daher keine gute Qualtität.


----------



## maple leaf (13. Juli 2009)

Das kann ja echt alles nicht wahr sein...

Allerdings würde mich doch jetzt mal eine offizielle Stellungnahe des Forstamtes oder der Gemeine interessiere...

Die Schilder sind höchst unprofessionell gemacht, so das ich mir fast vorstellen könnte das diese Schilder von einer private und militante Wanderbewegung installiert wurden!


----------



## xtccc (13. Juli 2009)

sind wirklich extrem unprofessionell....u.a. sind in dem text schonmal 2 rechtschreibe/grammatikfehler...das passiert doch keinem beamten ?


----------



## sod (13. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe ihr wisst, welcher Trail als nächster dran ist.
Sipaq ich hoffe du warst deine Lieblingstelle heute nochmal fahren.

Ich finde immernoch witzuig, dass zusätzlich zu dem unteren Zettelchen noch das plakative Radl mit den völlig deplazierten Trailrules aufgehängt wird.
Mit dem weiterhin rechtschreibfehlerbehafteten Fließtext ist doch alles gesagt.


----------



## BOSTAD (13. Juli 2009)

Au mann... die sollten sich was schämen, Reksraibwitze und solche Verwüstungen, lassen die Aktion wirklich nicht gerade professionell und durchdacht wirken!! 
Nach solchen Leuten sollte "geahntet" werden.


----------



## maple leaf (13. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


>



Was wollen die eigentlich? Da ist doch ein Weg...


----------



## dertutnix (13. Juli 2009)

hm, als ich vor einigen tagen die werbung auf seite 43 der bike 07/09 las, fand ich das klasse, jetzt eher zynisch...


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Was wollen die eigentlich? Da ist doch ein Weg...



genau das ist der Streitpunkt. Hier scheinen sogar die Forstämter teilweise eine andere Linie zu vertreten, als die vorgeordnete Stelle "Hessen Forst", die uns zugestanden hat, dass bei trockener Witterung auch naturfeste Wege als feste Wege zählen und damit befahren werden dürfen. Das Forstamt Königstein scheint diese Auslegung jedoch nicht anzuwenden. 

Alles in allem werden wir auf unsere offene Stellungnahme wohl ein paar Antworten erhalten. Vor allem auch über die Art und Weise der Sperrungen, die auch uns sehr unprofessionell erscheinen. 

Gruß

Thoasm


----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2009)

ein unprofessioneller "..." kann vielleicht Schilder aufhängen ...
das könnte auch Puh der Bär , aber mit schwerem Gerät den Wald zu durchfahren ? 
und diese Zerstörung anzurichten sowie zahlreiche Sperren zu errichten,
dazu, würde ich denken, braucht es was mehr .


----------



## sipaq (13. Juli 2009)

Ich war gerade eben am Altkönig oben um mir nochmal ein genaueres Bild als Thread-Urheber zu machen.

Fangen wir also mal an. Wenn man auf der Ostseite vom Verbindungsweg Fuchstanz-Weiße Mauer hochfährt (grüner Balken) dann sind 


 der kleine Verbindungstrail nach der erste scharfen Rechtskurve im baumfreien Bereich sowie
die beiden kleinen Trails nach der scharfen Linkskurve gesperrt/verbarrikadiert.
Die besagten Schilder hängen da nicht (mehr?). Erste Umgehungs- und Umfahrungsspuren von Wanderern und Bikern sind zu erkennen.


Ab dem unteren Ringwall sind alle Auffahrten bis auf den Hauptaufgang/-auffahrt dichtgemacht.
Ab dem oberen Ringwall sind nur noch die beiden Hauptaufgänge/-auffahrten frei. Der Rest ist dicht.
Oben auf dem Plateau sind mehrere Trails verbarrikadiert.
Einige Trails sind noch frei (ich sag jetzt nicht welche). Ob der Forst die übersehen/vergessen hat oder da einfach nur nicht mit schwerem Gerät hinkam, weiß ich nicht.
Der untere Eingang (unterhalb des oberen Ringwalls) zum Viktoriatrail ist nicht gesperrt. Aber weiter unten beim ersten Querweg ist er verbarrikadiert. Ich bin dann außen rum gefahren. In den weiter unten liegenden Abschnitten sind keine Hindernisse mehr
Insgesamt hat die Benutzung von schwerem Gerät zur Verbarrikadierung der Trails an einigen Stellen zu deutlich sichtbaren Bodenschäden geführt. Um denselben Schaden anzurichten hätten Hunderte MTB'ler wohl mehrere Jahre benötigt. Da fragt man sich wirklich was das soll?

Ich habe bei der Auffahrt noch zwei MTB'ler vom MTB-Club in Oberursel getroffen und diese gebeten beim nächsten Vereinstreffen am Mittwoch das Thema dochmal anzusprechen und in möglichst großem Maße das Forstamt Königstein mal anzumailen. Um dasselbe werde ich auch ein paar Kumpels bitten, die Mittwochs immer bei Go-Crazy mitfahren. *Wir müssen den Behörden klarmachen, dass es hier nicht nur um ein knappes dutzend arme Irre geht.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (13. Juli 2009)

Was ich noch vergessen habe:

Es fällt auf, dass man sich beim Forstamt offenbar Mühe gegeben hat, keine markierten Wanderwege (grüner Balken, schwarzer Balken, weißes Kreuz auf schwarzem Grund) zu verbarrikadieren. Man scheint es also explizit auf die MTB'ler abgesehen zu haben (wir sind offenbar an allem Schuld) und will es sich nicht mit der Wanderlobby (Taunusklub) versauen.


----------



## maple leaf (13. Juli 2009)

An alle illegalen mitleser!

*Ihr werdet uns nicht vertreiben - VERSPROCHEN!!!*


----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2009)

... du bist ja eh nie da  aber ich hoffe das hier eifrig mitgelesen wird,
vielleicht öffnet das Einigen die Augen , und regt zum nach/umdenken an.


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> *Wir müssen den Behörden klarmachen, dass es hier nicht nur um ein knappes dutzend arme Irre geht.*



Guter Einsatz! Guter Ansatz!


Zusammen können wir was bewegen!


----------



## sod (13. Juli 2009)

Also ich meine die Idee jetzt verstanden zu haben.

Innerhalb der Naturschutzgebiete um Königstein wurden alle Wege die nicht zur Bewirtschaftung nötig sind zu Nichtwegen erklärt.
Sie dürfen künftig, unabhängig davon wie alt oder breit oder schön sie sind, nicht mehr genutzt werden.
Das betrifft alle Benutzergruppen.

Das neben der eigentlichen Erklärung noch ein Zettelchen mit einem plakativen Fahrrad aufgehängt wurde ist als zusätlicher Service zu bertrachten. Offenbar ist man der Meinung, dass Radfahrer schlecht lesen können.

Wenn ich zuvor geposteter Karte richtig interpretiere und die türkise Linie den Einzugsbereich der Gemeinde Königstein markiert, folgt noch der unterer Teil des Reichenbachtrails.

Die markierten Wanderwege am AK wurden als Ausnahmen belassen, da der administrative Aufwand und die zu erwartenden Schwierigkeiten den zu hoch wären. (Man stelle sich vor - alle existierenden Wanderkarten müssten geändert werden.)
Außerdem ist wohl auch nicht die Räumung der Gebiete das Ziel, sondern eine radikale Beruhigung.

Wenn diese Sperrung konsequent für alle Besucher gilt und das Ziel eine Beruhigung dieser ausgewiesenen Naturschutzgebiete ist, kann ich persönlich zähneknirschend damit leben.
Mangels Hintergrundwissen ist es mir nicht möglich die Sinnhaftigkeit zu beurteilen.

Problematisch sehe ich das Ganze nur, wenn in der Praxis die verschiedenen Besuchergruppen unterschiedlich behandelt würden oder wenn die Aktion sich als Probelauf für die vortschreitende Stillegung weiterer Trail rausstellt.

Für die verwirrende, amateurhafte und m.E. defamierende Beschilderung/Bezettelung und die nicht existente Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: setzen 6!


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Juli 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Also ich meine die Idee jetzt verstanden zu haben.
> 
> Innerhalb der Naturschutzgebiete um Königstein wurden alle Wege die nicht zur Bewirtschaftung nötig sind zu Nichtwegen erklärt.
> Sie dürfen künftig, unabhängig davon wie alt oder breit oder schön sie sind, nicht mehr genutzt werden.
> ...



Das sehe ich anders. Das plakative Fahrräder-verboten-Symbol und das sehr gezielt ausgewählte Gesetzeszitat "Das *befahren* von Beständen ist verboten" zielt eindeutig auf Mountainbiker allein ab. Warum sollte sich ein Wanderer davon angesprochen fühlen? Zumal diese sicherlich nicht umgangssprachlich den Begriff "Trail" benutzen.

Auch die PDF des Forstamtes heißt ja "Karte_Mountainbikestrecken...". Das impliziert auch ein massives Missverständnis. 

Ich werde morgen auch eine Mail aufsetzen, das hatte ich sowieso vor. Bleibe auch weiter am Ball.


----------



## sod (14. Juli 2009)

Wie schon gesagt, die Zettel mit den bunten Fahrradbildchen sind m.E. uninteressant und vielleicht aus dem persönlichen Leiden/Unverständnis eines einzelnen Mitarbeiters entstanden der die Idee toll fand.
Wenn man sich diese wegdenkt, ergibt alles einen Sinn.
Leider verwässern sie die Aussage des Zettels mit dem eigentlichen Anliegen, sodass Wanderer meinen könnten sie sein garnicht angesprochen.
Wenn das in der Praxis dann wirklich derart unterschiedlich gehandhabt würde, dann wäre der Sinn der Aktion für mich hinfällig und nicht zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Wenn ich zuvor geposteter Karte richtig interpretiere und die türkise Linie den Einzugsbereich der Gemeinde Königstein markiert, folgt noch der unterer Teil des Reichenbachtrails.



welche karte?


----------



## neikless (14. Juli 2009)

... der Schilder(wahnsinn)wald geht weiter ...

dieser Weg soll trotz Beschilderung illegal sein ?



es hat auch einige weitere trails erwischt



auf dem Weg nach Hause habe ich zwie Stadtfahrtzeuge (Unimog) richtung Wald fahren 
sehen ... das volle Ausmaß kommt wohl erst noch ans Tageslicht ...
Das ist einfach nur ein schwarzer Tag , Woche , Zeit , wirklich traurig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2009)

armes deutschland !

wir sollten mal nen spendenmarathon starten und anschließend den ganzen wald abkaufen ! dann kehrt vielleicht endlich wieder die vernunft in unseren wäldern ein 
ach nee,  halt : dann häng ich ein paar schilder auf : "nutzung für alle erlaubt, mit ausnahme von forstwirten etc."


----------



## HelmutK (14. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand der Locals prüfen, ob diese "Trails" (das hessische Forstgesetz kennt diesen Begriff nicht) im Naturschutzgebiet liegen http://www.bfn.de/geoinfo/fachdaten_nsg/

Wenn es sich tatsächlich um ein Naturschutzgebiet handelt, dann stellt sich als nächstes die Frage, ob es sich um Wege im Sinne des Hessischen Forstgesetzes handelt, die sowohl von Fußgängern als auch von Radfahrern benutzt werden dürfen. Handelt es sich bei diesen "Trails" dagegen um keine Wege, dann stellt sich die Frage, warum diese nur für Radfahrer illegal sind. Handelt es sich dagegen um Wege, so stellt sich die Frage, warum diese entgegen § 24 Hess. Forstgesetz für Radfahrer illegal sein sollten und wer eine Sperrung verfügt hat. Diese Fragen dürft Ihr, wenn ihr im Wald jemanden vom Forst trefft, stellen. Als Bürger dieses Staates habt Ihr Anspruch darauf, dass Euch diese Fragen beantwortet werden.


----------



## bestmove (14. Juli 2009)

In Kürze wird sich ein Pfad um das Hinderniss bilden, würde mal sagen - Eigentor! Ich werde meine Ausflüge mit dem Fahrrad, als Erholungssuchender im Wald, wegen dieser Schildchen nicht verändern! Die spinnen die Römer ... selten son Schwachsinn erlebt.

Bezüglich Mailingaktion, könnte man einen allgemeinen Beschwerdebrief hier bereit stellen damit auch Leute sich beteiligen, die sonst nichts gemacht hätten?! Ich glaub nicht das sich jeder soviel Mühe macht ein Schreiben auszusetzen ...


----------



## maple leaf (14. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> auf dem Weg nach Hause habe ich zwie Stadtfahrtzeuge (Unimog) richtung Wald fahren
> sehen ... das volle Ausmaß kommt wohl erst noch ans Tageslicht ...



Die machen an 3 Tagen mehr kaputt als alle Biker in 3 Jahren zusammen...

Bei dem Naturschutz dreht sich ja die rainbow warrior im nassen Grab um!

Mal schauen wie lange wir Radfahrer in D-Land noch ohne Nummernschild rumradeln dürfen. Bis dahin kann ich nur sagen "catch me if you can"....


----------



## Tilman (14. Juli 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Danke für das Posten des Links. Das Urteil enthält allerdings nichts Neues, zumindest wenn man es gründlich liest.
> 
> Das Gericht führt gleich im Eingang der Begründung aus, dass es zwischen der Verkehrssicherungspflicht für Bäume im Wald und der Verkehrssicherungspflicht für Bäume am Waldrand neben Straßen unterscheidet und hier unterschiedliche Maßstäbe anlegt.
> 
> .



Wesentlich sind die waldtypischen Gefahren, Vor allem abseits der Wege muß man sicher auch damit rechnen, daß ein Baum umfällt. Was MTB-Bauwerke welcher Art auch immer angeht, sind diese keine waldt(bewirtschaftungs)ypischen Elemente.

Allerdings geht die Rechtsprechung auch davon aus, daß man nicht bewußt in eine Gefahr hineinfahren darf, wenn man sie zuvor als solche erkennt.


----------



## sipaq (14. Juli 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wesentlich sind die waldtypischen Gefahren, Vor allem abseits der Wege muß man sicher auch damit rechnen, daß ein Baum umfällt. Was MTB-Bauwerke welcher Art auch immer angeht, sind diese keine waldt(bewirtschaftungs)ypischen Elemente.


Wir reden hier doch über den Altkönig und ggf. noch über die weiteren Trailsperrungen rund um Falkenstein. Es gibt weder am Altkönig noch an der Burg Falkenstein MTB-Bauwerke (also selbstgebaute Schanzen, Anlieger, etc.).

Daran kann es also nicht liegen, dass das Forstamt Königstein jetzt Amok läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (14. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wir reden hier doch über den Altkönig und ggf. noch über die weiteren Trailsperrungen rund um Falkenstein. Es gibt weder am Altkönig noch an der Burg Falkenstein MTB-Bauwerke (also selbstgebaute Schanzen, Anlieger, etc.).
> 
> Daran kann es also nicht liegen, dass das Forstamt Königstein jetzt Amok läuft.


 

an der Burg schon und zwar schon lange am Altkönig war alles gottgegeben
Gruß frank


----------



## neikless (14. Juli 2009)

unter 06174 / 202 303 könnt Ihr Eure Meinung dazu auf Band sprechen
(Bürger Telefon Königstein)


----------



## neikless (14. Juli 2009)

es gibt hier und da schon "bauwerke" bzw es gab welche, diese zu sperren bzw
zu beseitigen von Seiten des Forst kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen ...

Bestehende Trails die nicht damit in Verbindung stehen zu Blockieren und 
zu sperren und die Nutzer dieser damit in die Illigalität zu treiben, 
ist nicht zu verstehen, einfach nur völlig überzogen !


----------



## Kaltumformer (14. Juli 2009)

Ich kann nur empfehlen mal das Landeseigene Geoinformationssystem zu nutzen. In Hessen ist das hiermit zu erreichen:

http://hessenviewer.hessen.de/index.jsp

Ist leider nicht ganz so gut wie das aus anderen Bundesländern (z.B. das aus Rheinland-Pfalz / http://map1.naturschutz.rlp.de/mapserver_lanis/ ), aber nutzen kann man es trotzdem.  

In der PDF Datei im Anhang habe ich den Altkönig mal mit einem roten Punkt markiert. Das dunkelgrüne Gebiet ist ein Naturschutzgebiet und das kleinere hellgrünere dort direkt am Altkönig ist ein FFH Gebiet.

Gruß


----------



## frankweber (14. Juli 2009)

irgendwann stand mal im Raum die ilegalen bauwerke im Teufelsquartier zu beseitigen und im gegenzug einen Bikepark zu realisieren.

Die ganze Kommunikation von Seiten des Forstes etc ist nur dazu angetan uns hinzuhalten ( Holz wächst laaanngggsaaamm) 

Eine konstruktive Art und Weise auf die Bedürfnisse auch von Radfahrern einzugehen ist nicht zu erkennen.

Jetzt wird ausgerechnet der Altkönig wo wirklich keinerlei Bauwerke waren explizit für biker gesperrt.

Bin der Meinung: 

Entweder für alle sperren  un gut ist oder für alle offen 

Sind wir denn keine Bürger mit Grundrechten auf Erholung, nur weil wir zu schwach zum laufen aber stark genug zum Radfahren sind?

Das Verkehrsaufkommen an Radfahrern  im Taunus wurde durch das Sperren der Rinne 
extrem erhöht - auch das hat der Forst zu verantworten.

Vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwo auch mal Leute mit Eiern in der Hose, die dafür sorgen das diese himmelschreiende Benachteiligung ein Ende findet


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Juli 2009)

Mosche Leutz!

Hatte ein längeres Telefonat mit dem Forstamtsleiter Heitmann. Nachdem die gundlegenden Positionen ausgetauscht waren, ging es an die Lösungsfindung. 
*
Altkönig*
Das Forstamt hat hauptsächlich ein Problem, wenn Abfahrtstrails im Naturschutzgebiet angelegt werden oder von Fußgängern neu angelegte Pfade befahren werden, die das vom Untergrund oder aus anderen Gründen her nicht vertragen. Das kann ich ehrlich gesagt sogar in Teilen nachvollziehen. Wie oben schon geschrieben, habe ich noch nie ein Naturschutzgebiet gesehen, das so von Trampelpfaden durchzogen ist. 
Insbesondere der Gipfelbereich wird als besonders sensibel angesehen. Das Forstamt sieht die Beschilderung übrigens nicht als Sperrung, sondern als Hinweis auf die Rechtslage und die daraus ggfs. entstehenden Konsequenzen. 

Es wurde aber auch eingeräumt, dass evtl. an einigen Stellen seitens der Forstverwaltung "über das Ziel hinausgeschossen" wurde.  
Wir haben ausgemacht, dass wir (Biker) jetzt schauen, welche Trails aus unserer Sicht wieder geöffnet werden sollten. Dafür kommen in erster Linie die in Betracht, die schon seit Jahren bestehen und wo es der Untergrund auch verträgt. 
Wo wir das Forstamt überzeugen können, werden die Barrikaden an diesen Traileinstiegen wieder entfernt. 

*Wäre das für Euch ein gangbarer Weg? Wenn ja, schlage ich vor, dass wir uns am Sonntag um 10 Uhr am Fuchstanz treffen, den Altkönig bereisen und in einer Karte einzeichnen, was wieder geöffnet werden sollte. 
Wer wäre dabei?*


*DH-/FR-Strecke am Feldberg*
Zur Befriedung der Gesamtsituation in der Felbergregion ist jede weitere Verzögerung hinsichtlich einer legalen Abfahrtstrecke auch aus Sicht des Forstamtes sehr problematisch. Schön, dass wir uns da einig sind 

Daher wird die DIMB noch in dieser Woche an das Landratsamt als zuständige Behörde herantreten und mit einem offenen Brief um Einberufung des längst überfälligen Runden Tisches bitten. So ist das eine Katastrophe.


----------



## KleinerHirsch (14. Juli 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Also ich meine die Idee jetzt verstanden zu haben.
> 
> Innerhalb der Naturschutzgebiete um Königstein wurden alle Wege die nicht zur Bewirtschaftung nötig sind zu Nichtwegen erklärt.
> Sie dürfen künftig, unabhängig davon wie alt oder breit oder schön sie sind, nicht mehr genutzt werden.
> Das betrifft alle Benutzergruppen.



Ich glaube da täuschst Du Dich. Die Behörden können durchaus Nutungsbeschränkungen für bestimmte Gruppen ausgeben, z.B. nur für Radfahrer, wärhend das Belaufen noch gestattet ist.

Genau dies ist dort passiert. Der Großteil der Schilder sperrt nur Radfahrer aus, ein kleinerer Teil auch Wanderer. Dies aber z.T. auch auf markierten und bisher als solchen ausgewiesenen Wanderwegen. 

Edit: Rest gelöscht nach Post von Präsi. THX Präsi !

Grüsse
Hirschl


----------



## neikless (14. Juli 2009)

*leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht selbst dabei sein ich bitte aber ALLE 
die Möglichkeit wahr zu nehmen und zu genannten Termin am Fuchstanz zu erscheinen*

bas aka maple leaf ich verpflichte dich dazu , als meinen stellvertreter !!!


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> *Wäre das für Euch ein gangbarer Weg? Wenn ja, schlage ich vor, dass wir uns am Sonntag um 10 Uhr am Fuchstanz treffen, den Altkönig bereisen und in einer Karte einzeichnen, was wieder geöffnet werden sollte.
> Wer wäre dabei?*



 das klingt sehr gut...


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> das klingt sehr gut...



Würde mich freuen, wenn Du dabei wärst, Luca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (14. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Mosche Leutz!
> 
> *Wäre das für Euch ein gangbarer Weg? Wenn ja, schlage ich vor, dass wir uns am Sonntag um 10 Uhr am Fuchstanz treffen, den Altkönig bereisen und in einer Karte einzeichnen, was wieder geöffnet werden sollte.
> Wer wäre dabei?*



bin auf jeden fall dabei!!!


----------



## sipaq (14. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Es wurde aber auch eingeräumt, dass evtl. an einigen Stellen seitens der Forstverwaltung "über das Ziel hinausgeschossen" wurde.
> Wir haben ausgemacht, dass wir (Biker) jetzt schauen, welche Trails aus unserer Sicht wieder geöffnet werden sollten. Dafür kommen in erster Linie die in Betracht, die schon seit Jahren bestehen und wo es der Untergrund auch verträgt.
> Wo wir das Forstamt überzeugen können, werden die Barrikaden an diesen Traileinstiegen wieder entfernt.
> 
> ...


Thomas, Du bist ja ein ganz übler Frühaufsteher 

Also ich wäre sehr gerne dabei und habe auch Zeit, aber ich würde schon gerne am Sonntag zumindestens mal bis 9 Uhr schlafen wollen.

Können wir also den Ortstermin auf 11 Uhr verschieben?


----------



## habkeinnick (14. Juli 2009)

Puh, vom Fuchstanz zum Alden? Wenn ihr mit mir schiebt komme ich auch ;-) - wobei 10 Uhr schon ziemlich früh ist...


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Juli 2009)

Bin ebenfalls dabei. Mit 10 Uhr kann ich leben aber mit 11 Uhr könnte ich mich auch anfreunden  Brauch allein ne Stunde von daheim bis zur Hohemark...


----------



## maple leaf (14. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> *leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht selbst dabei sein ich bitte aber ALLE
> die Möglichkeit wahr zu nehmen und zu genannten Termin am Fuchstanz zu erscheinen*
> 
> bas aka maple leaf ich verpflichte dich dazu , als meinen stellvertreter !!!



Du hast nix zu melden - Du mieser Canada Flüchtling! Verschieb mal Deine Reise nach BC und tu was für die local trails!!!

Am Freitag hast Du ne karte am Start und damit wir die wirklich wichtigen trails gemeinsam erarbeiten können!

*@ALL

JA ich bin dabei! Nur wie kommen wir wieder vom AK runter wenn alles gesperrt ist...?*


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Juli 2009)

OKOKOK - ist ja schon gut, Ihr Schlafmützen:

*Dann halt Treff um 11 Uhr am Fuchstanz *

PS: alte Männer brauchen halt nicht mehr so viel Schlaf


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2009)




----------



## wartool (14. Juli 2009)

ich versuche ebenfalls dort aufzuschlagen... das bike kann man dann ja mal parken


----------



## KleinerHirsch (14. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> *Wer wäre dabei?*




Ich plane das mal ein, also wahrscheinlich moi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Juli 2009)

Also man kann immer noch mit dem Bike 100%ig legal runterfahren, der AK ist nicht hermitisch abgeriegelt. Macht euch da mal keine Sorgen  
Danke für die spätere Startzeit


----------



## sipaq (14. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> *Dann halt Treff um 11 Uhr am Fuchstanz*


Danke. Werde da sein.


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> ...
> *Wer wäre dabei?*
> ...



Unglücklich, dass da gerade die Hochtaunustour der Beinharten stattfindet...


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Juli 2009)

Arachne schrieb:


> Unglücklich, dass da gerade die Hochtaunustour der Beinharten stattfindet...



Ich weiss. Ich bekomme es aber anders leider nicht geregelt. Bitte da nicht absagen, sonst krieg ich Mecker von der Guideuse Marion


----------



## Tilman (14. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Letzte Woche hatte ich ein lÃ¤ngeres TelefongesprÃ¤ch mit Herrn Christian Raupach, GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrer des hessischen WaldeigentÃ¼merverbands. In dem GesprÃ¤ch kÃ¼ndigte er schon eine hÃ¤rtere Gangart an.
> 
> Falls die (jetzigen) MaÃnahmen keine Wirkung zeigen, wÃ¼rde man gegen 'Freerider' vorgehen, insbesondere solche, die mit 'Schaufel und SÃ¤ge' unterwegs seien.
> 
> ...



Die 1000 EURO kann man in der Pfeife rauchen. Die HÃ¶he eines BuÃgeldes (Ordnungswidrigkeit hat mit Strafe nix zu tun) ergibt sich nicht aus einem Pauschalbetrag, denn einen BuÃgeldkatalog (wie bei der StVO) gibt es hier nicht. Dem, der die 1000 EUR wie auch immer (er)funden hat, sei gesagt, daÃ sich die BetragshÃ¶he aus der Schwere der begangenen Aktion und dem Nutzen fÃ¼r den Verursacher ergibt. 

Wenn einer nur einen illegalen Trail (nicht alle Trails sind illegal, wohl aber dann, wenn man durchs Rotwild-Einstandsgebiet fÃ¤hrt oder NaturrverjÃ¼ngung plattfÃ¤hrt), macht es Sinn, ihn erst mal zu verwarnen. Das kann von Null bis zu 35 EUR kosten, nimmt der Ertappte die Verwarnung nicht an, gehtÂ´s automatisch ins OWi-Verfahren. 

Wer baut, kann auch wegen Bau- bzw. mindestens Naturschutzrecht belangt werden (selbst bei baugenehmigungsfreien Sachen) usw., aber das ist ja bekannt. Das kann dann richtig teuer werden.

Die Schutzverordnung zum AltkÃ¶nig findet man *hier*.

Dabei fÃ¤llt auf, daÃ das Befahrungsverbot 1944 gar nicht drinstand und 1978 dann fÃ¼r alles, was RÃ¤der hat. So kommt man von einem Extrem ins andere.

Ãbrigens: Von einigen seltsamen Zeitgenossen verursachten Ãrger (mÃ¼llintensive Picknicks, Feuer,....) und bis heute nachhaltige SchÃ¤den an NSG und RingwÃ¤llen gab es schon Anfang der 70er Jahre, als das Thema "Mountainbike" noch gar nicht aktuell war.


----------



## Arachne (14. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Ich weiss. Ich bekomme es aber anders leider nicht geregelt. Bitte da nicht absagen, ...



Ne, ne!  

@Insider: Wäre schön, wenn die Hubbel-Abfahrt erhalten bliebe! Kann ich mir bei der Bodenbeschaffenheit des Anfahrtsweges aber leider kaum vorstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (14. Juli 2009)

Wäre es nicht gut zu wissen, welche Wege denn eventuell wieder geöffnet werden können? 

Wenn wir alle am Sonntag dort vor ort sind und von den 20 Leuten (Annahme) jeder einen anderen trail wieder offen haben will, war die ganze Aktion doch voll für die Katz. Alle trails werden die Naturschützer eh nicht freigeben, daher wäre es doch gut zu wissen, welche trails denn für eine mögliche Friegabe in Frage kommen!

Damit könnte man sich die wohl naheliegende aktion (Die ich jetzt mal vorab erwarte) ersparen.

_z.b. Ich will den dort, ne ich will aber den dort drüben und ne ich wollte den ganz anderen von dort oben!_

Vielleicht könnte man gleich mal einen aus der Förster-Gilde mit zum AK nehmen...


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht gut zu wissen, welche Wege denn eventuell wieder geöffnet werden können?
> 
> Wenn wir alle am Sonntag dort vor ort sind und von den 20 Leuten (Annahme) jeder einen anderen trail wieder offen haben will, war die ganze Aktion doch voll für die Katz. Alle trails werden die Naturschützer eh nicht freigeben, daher wäre es doch gut zu wissen, welche trails denn für eine mögliche Friegabe in Frage kommen!
> 
> ...




wir wollen das alle wege offen sind...ist doch klar 

da wir aber alles schlaue kerlchen / weibchen sind, wissen wir das es so nicht gehen wird. wir sollten reel beurteilen ob ein weg ohne schaden für die natur zu befahren ist und welcher eben nicht ohne schaden zu befahren ist. gegebenfalls müssen wir auch abstriche zu machen, alles andere bringt uns doch nix
...wir machen ja sonst das gleiche wie die, die jetzt radikal alles verboten haben. sinnvoller ists dem forst zu zeigen das wir konstruktiv an ner lösung interessiert sind


----------



## sipaq (14. Juli 2009)

Die Befahrung sämtlicher Trails, die über die Steinwälle führen, war schon vor der Forstamtsaktion strikt verboten. Insofern kann man es sich wohl abschminken, dass das Forstamt da mit sich reden lässt.

Aber es gibt einige Wege vom AK runter, die vom Untergrund her gut befestigt sind und sich auch nach mehreren Regentagen noch nicht in reine Schlammkuhlen verwandelt haben. Ich denke, wenn wir diese weiternutzen könnten, wäre das schon okay.

Wir sollten das aber wirklich lieber am Sonntag klären. Ich denke viele Diskussionen hier erledigen sich bei einer Ortsbesichtigung von ganz alleine.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. Juli 2009)

komischer weise ist in dem von kaltumformer gesposten kartenlink ausgerechnet ein weg eingezeichnet der über die ringwälle führt


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2009)

Arachne schrieb:


> Unglücklich, dass da gerade die Hochtaunustour der Beinharten stattfindet...



na und 
altkönig ist doch voll hochtaunus  ihr könnt doch entweder später dazustoßen oder einfach schneller hochfahren 

ich versuch auch mal zu kommen, wobei 11.00 uhr ja recht spät ist


----------



## sod (14. Juli 2009)

Bin natürlich auch dabei.



Lucafabian schrieb:


> welche karte?


Post #74



KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Ich glaube da täuschst Du Dich. Die Behörden können durchaus Nutungsbeschränkungen für bestimmte Gruppen ausgeben, z.B. nur für Radfahrer, wärhend das Belaufen noch gestattet ist.


Klar, ich kann auch lesen.
Aber sie müssen es auch begründen können.
In dem Paragraphen steht sogar drin welche möglichen Begründungen es gibt.
Und bevor jetzt kommt: "Dann saugt sich der Forst halt was aus den Fingern." - Nein, dafür leben wir eben in einem Rechtsstaat.


----------



## KleinerHirsch (14. Juli 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Bin natürlich auch dabei.
> In dem Paragraphen steht sogar drin welche möglichen Begründungen es gibt.
> Und bevor jetzt kommt: "Dann saugt sich der Forst halt was aus den Fingern." - Nein, dafür leben wir eben in einem Rechtsstaat.



Dass die "Schilder" zweifelhaft und alles andere als klar sind, darüber sind wir uns einig. In §24 (5) steht sowei ich es verstehe auch, dass eine Abstimmung mit dem Eigentümer (hier also Gemeinde etc) erforderlich ist und das Forstamt eben nicht eigenmächtig handeln kann. Ferner ist das Ding nicht unterschrieben und es steht auf der einen Version auch nur "illegaler Trail", aber nicht, dass man da nicht fahren darf. Woher soll ich wissen was ein Trail ist? Vielleicht eine illegal wachsende ortsunansässige Pflanze, die Radlern hinterherpfeift und diese daraufhin vor Schreck von ihrem Radel fallen?

Meine Einlassung bezog sich nur auf Deine Interpretation, es treffe alle Benutzergruppen. Hier meine ich bei vielen Wegen durchaus eine Unterscheidung zwischen Radlern und Wanderern zu sehen.

Am Sonntag können wir das ja noch mal zusammen verifizieren


----------



## Moi (14. Juli 2009)

läuft


----------



## Wiegetritt (14. Juli 2009)

Komme auch dazu. Je mehr wir sind, umso besser.

Aber sachlich müssen wir bleiben. Emotionen sind in solch einer angespannten Situation kontraproduktiv. Wir sollten uns darüber im klaren sein, dass wenn wir am Sonntag zu forsch auftreten, dass eher gegen als für uns ausgelegt werden wird.


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (14. Juli 2009)

Ich denke es ist höchste Zeit den Forstbehörden klarzumachen, daß auch 
MTB-ler Rechte haben, die man nicht einfach mit Füßen treten kann.
Nach eigener Besichtigung gestern abend kann ich nur sagen, daß fast alle 
der angeblich illegalen Trails völlig unzweifelhaft zumindest den 
"Tatbestand" eines naturfesten Weges erfüllen, und somit ohne jeden 
Zweifel legal genutzt werden dürfen. Außerdem sind da einige "Trails" 
dabei, die ganz offiziell mit farbigen Wegschildern markiert sind !!! Und 
das sollen jetzt von MTBlern illegal angelegte Trails sein ?
Sehr interessant finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang auch die Tatsache, daß 
die Trails fast ausschließlich bergab illegal sein sollen. Berghoch habe 
ich außer auf dem Altkönigplateau selbst keine einzige Sperrung gesehen. 
Erst oben steht man dann "rückseitig" hinter den Schildern und Barrikaden.

Sicherlich kann es nicht schaden, in einer kurzen (und sachlichen) Mail an 
das Forstamt Königstein klarzumachen, daß solche unbegründeten und 
einseitigen Wegsperrungen nach Gutsherrenmanier nicht hinnehmbar sind und 
der aktuellen Rechtslage widersprechen.

Je mehr Leute sich dort beschweren, desto eher ist vielleicht die Aussicht 
auf Erfolg.
Hier auf alle Fälle mal die Emailadresse:

[email protected]

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich da möglichst viele beteiligen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (14. Juli 2009)

Am Sonntag bin ich übrigens auch dabei... so als local ist das ja wohl meine Pflicht =)
Ich nehme mal an das man als Downhiller nicht mit Hassrufen überschüttet wird wenn man aufkreuzt?


----------



## frankweber (14. Juli 2009)

Be-z-z-z-te schrieb:


> Am Sonntag bin ich übrigens auch dabei... so als local ist das ja wohl meine Pflicht =)
> Ich nehme mal an das man als Downhiller nicht mit Hassrufen überschüttet wird wenn man aufkreuzt?


 

Hast Du einen CC helm ? Das fördert die Kommunikation !

Full face wäre kein gutes Signal


----------



## trekracer (14. Juli 2009)

Hab mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht, den ganzen Thread zu lesen, also sorry, wenn ich nix Neues schreiben sollte:

Ich finds völlig O.K., wenn Trails am Altkönig gesperrt werden.
Ich habe den Altkönig schon immer als Naturschutzgebiet betrachtet und geachtet und bin dort so gut wie nie unterwegs. Es gibt wirklich genug andere Strecken.

Im Sinne der ganzen Sache hielte ich es für sinnvoller, den Altkönig als NoGo zu respektieren und deswegen jetzt kein Fass aufzumachen, denn der Schuss kann auch gewaltig nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (14. Juli 2009)

Es wurde ALLES Dicht gemacht!
Nicht nur auf dem Altkönig sondern auch auf dem Feldberg.... 
Für mich als Downhiller ist das das Aus! Ich habe kein auto und komme so auch nicht in Parks. Ich bin aus Illegale Strecken angewiesen. Und nur weil diese ******* zu dumm sind um ein bisschen Absperrband zu nehmen und eine legale Strecke freizugeben kommt halt alles wies kommt. Der Altkönig ist mir eig wurscht es geht mir mehr ums Prinzip und das ich keine gescheiten Trainingsmöglichkeiten habe.


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (14. Juli 2009)

Könnten wir nicht auch sowas änliches für die Trails zur Applauskurve machen? Keine Ahnung so das wir Downhillerfreundlich Sonntag Nachmittag alles wieder wegräumen oder so.... Ich könnte eine Kettensäge mitbringen^^


----------



## DrMainhattan (14. Juli 2009)

Prima, Forstamt! Ihr fällt gesunde Bäume um den MTB-lern die Abfahrt zu versauen, ganz gross. Sicher kein Heilmittel, denn bald werden wieder anderswo neue ILLEGALE Strecken entstehen...

Lösung des Problems?!? LEGALE Strecken aufmachen, D-U-H!!!!

Kann man eigentlich solche Personen zur Rechenschaft ziehen, wenn man eine Abfahrt macht und sich z. B. die Wirbelsäule bricht weil man pber einen Baumstamm fliegt, der direkt nach einem Kicker umgelegt wurde??? Klingt für mich bischen nach versuchter Körperverletzung...


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (14. Juli 2009)

Ne weil du ja Illegal im Wald bist... Darfste ja gar nicht.
Zur verteidigung vom forst muss man sagen das se nur tote bäume umgesägt haben.
trotzdem tanz ich da demnächst mit ner kettensäge an.


----------



## DrMainhattan (14. Juli 2009)

Ja sehr geil... die wollen ja Krieg so wie es aussieht - Konsens schaut anders aus---


----------



## ronnyberlin (14. Juli 2009)

Be-z-z-z-te schrieb:


> Es wurde ALLES Dicht gemacht!
> Nicht nur auf dem Altkönig sondern auch auf dem Feldberg....
> Für mich als Downhiller ist das das Aus! Ich habe kein auto und komme so auch nicht in Parks. Ich bin aus Illegale Strecken angewiesen. Und nur weil diese Wichser zu dumm sind um ein bisschen Absperrband zu nehmen und eine legale Strecke freizugeben kommt halt alles wies kommt. Der Altkönig ist mir eig wurscht es geht mir mehr ums Prinzip und das ich keine gescheiten Trainingsmöglichkeiten habe.



Es tut mir leid das schreiben zu müssen, aber genau solche Leute sind der Grund warum die Wege gesperrt wurden. Es ist schade das Du kein Auto hast, kannst das allerdings nicht als Ausrede dafür nehmen hier illegale Wege zu nehmen. Vielleicht hast Du es noch nicht mitbekommen, aber Du bist nicht allein auf dieser Welt und kannst die Schuld nicht immer bei den anderen suchen. Die Welt ist nun mal nicht so einfach... Ich hoffe Du wartest ab bis es für Leute wie Dich eine legale Strecke geben wird. Wenn Dir wirklich was daran liegt, wirst Du Dich dafür einsetzen müssen. Wenn Du dies nicht tust, kann es Dir ja nicht wichtig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (14. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe, daß Du am Sonntag nicht kommst( oder besser noch Deine Worte überdenkst - es gibt den Ändern Button) , denn Worte wie Wichser etc sind absolut unangebracht und die Wege vom Teufelsquartier in die Applauskurve stehen schon sehr lang auf dem Index; erst recht seit die Rinne Nutzer noch zusätzlich mit hier im Taunus unterwegs sind. 
Mit Kraftmeierei erreichen wir nix weder für die Dh noch für den Altkönig


----------



## frankweber (14. Juli 2009)

Be-z-z-z-te schrieb:


> Am Sonntag bin ich übrigens auch dabei... so als local ist das ja wohl meine Pflicht =)
> Ich nehme mal an das man als Downhiller nicht mit Hassrufen überschüttet wird wenn man aufkreuzt?


 
Downhiller= Hassrufe = nein 

Unverschämtheiten = Unverständniss = ja


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (14. Juli 2009)

hm kommt wohl falsch rüber...
ich fahre die selben wege wie ihr runter. vll schneller aber sie sind genauso illegal oder legal wie deine hausrunden. also führ dich mal nicht so auf und erzähl mir was von moral... ein auto habe ich nur noch nicht weil ich erst 16 bin.

und frank es sind doch *******! wenn sie es schaffen sich einen tag zeit zu nehmen um mit vollerntern durch den wald zu fahren und bäume so genau umzusägen das sie über kreuz auf "unsereren" trails liegen aber nicht in der lage sind auch nur einen handschlag für eine legale strecke zu tun. das ist doch einfach nur verschwendung von steuergelerdern... ich sag euch in 1-2wochen ist das alles wieder für downhiller fahrbar.

das ist alles keine lösung! wenn sie euch cc fahrern verbieten würden waldwege zu benutzen würdet ihr auch nicht sagen ohhhh das tut uns alles so leid und wir stellen unsere akitvitäten sofort ein oder doch?


----------



## DrMainhattan (14. Juli 2009)

Ich denk mal das trifft CC-Fahrer gleichermassen wie DH-ler... das müsste jetzt eigentlich nen gigantiwchen Aufstand hervorrufen


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2009)

bitte sachlich bleiben ! alles wird gut ...


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (14. Juli 2009)

naja ich geh pennen macht wasser wollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Juli 2009)

Das Thema geht uns alle an, unabhängig vom bewegten Federweg oder dem getragenen Helm. Daher sollte sich alle Interessenten an dem genannten Termin treffen, damit man an das Thema konstruktiv und sachlich heran gehen kann. Diffamierungen der Gegenseite sind dazu sicher nicht geeignet, also haltet bite etwas den Ball flach.


----------



## ronnyberlin (14. Juli 2009)

Das ist komisch, Du lässt dir nicht verbieten im Wald zu fahren, jedoch fährst Du kein Auto weil Du noch nicht 18 bist. Da lässt Du dich abhalten... Das ist leider reiner Egoismus. Hauptsache ich..ich ich und noch einmal ich... bin ich denn der einzige der an mich denkt???
In einigen Jahren wirst Du hoffentlich dazugelernt haben das nicht immer alles nach Deinen Wünschen geht. Auch wirst Du lernen müssen das in diesem Land Recht haben und Recht bekommen zwei Paar verschiedene Dinge sind...


----------



## sipaq (14. Juli 2009)

Be-z-z-z-de, lass bitte das CC vs. DH Thema hier raus!

Am Altkönig geht es um MTB-Fahrer. Die Trails und Wege dort sind bei entsprechender Fahrtechnik von Jedem fahrbar, sei er nun im Besitz eines 180mm Freeride-Fullys oder eines Race-Hardtails mit 80mm vorne.

Des Weiteren möchte ich Dich bitten, hier sämtliche Beschimpfungen der "Gegenseite" sei es direkt oder mit *-Wörtern zu unterlassen. Die Gegenseite liest hier aller Voraussicht nach mit. Und die Mitarbeiter des Forstamts werden uns sicherlich wohlwollender gegenüberstehen, wenn Sie nicht das Gefühl haben, hier einer Horde pubertierender Proleten (ist jetzt nicht direkt auf Dich gemünzt) gegenüberzustehen.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (14. Juli 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Hast Du einen CC helm ? Das fördert die Kommunikation !
> 
> Full face wäre kein gutes Signal



Jetzt soll auch noch eine Helmart vorgeschrieben werden!? 
Sorry, aber Leute wir Du sind mit Schuld, dass sich Biker aller Fraktionen nicht zusammen tun. 
Und unsere Uneinigkeit macht Behörden stark. Jede Meinung sollte willkommen sein, auch wenn sie dem einzelnen im Wortlaut nicht passt, so gehört sie dennoch dazu.
Und ihr Oberbesserwisser solltet euch darüber im Klaren sein, wenn ihr Leute (Kinder) wie Be-z-z-z-te  nur wegen ihrer Sprache ausschließt, dann tragt ihr die Mitschuld, wenn sie voller Frust und Wut auf Kraval gebürstet mit Ihresgleichen durch die Landschaft nageln. 
Nehmt die Leute so an, wie sie nunmal sind und nutzt alle Hilfsangebote!!


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Juli 2009)

Äh ja, gerade auch uns mit weniger Federweg betrifft das. Das du mit deiner Kettensägen-Manier gerade _nicht_ konstruktiv beiträgst hast du hoffentlich verstanden. Ich schiebe das jetzt einfach mal auf dein Alter und hoffe, dass auch du dich beruhigst. 
Aber Beleidigungen sind wirklich nicht tolerierbar. Du verstehst schon was die von uns denken wenn sie das hier lesen?


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (14. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Äh ja, gerade auch uns mit weniger Federweg betrifft das. Das du mit deiner Kettensägen-Manier gerade _nicht_ konstruktiv beiträgst hast du hoffentlich verstanden. Ich schiebe das jetzt einfach mal auf dein Alter und hoffe, dass auch du dich beruhigst.
> Aber Beleidigungen sind wirklich nicht tolerierbar. Du verstehst schon was die von uns denken wenn sie das hier lesen?


Wenn sprichst Du an?


----------



## sipaq (15. Juli 2009)

Wahrscheinlich Be-z-z-z-de in Posting 159.


----------



## lahnbiker (15. Juli 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Hast Du einen CC helm ? Das fördert die Kommunikation !
> 
> Full face wäre kein gutes Signal





JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Jetzt soll auch noch eine Helmart vorgeschrieben werden!?



Die Helmart sollte unter Bikern eigentlich  egal sein. Denke mal, was @frankweber damit ausdrücken wollte, ist wie wir von Außenstehenden, Nichtbikenden wahrgenommen werden. (Selbst) mit (CC)-Helm und (Sonnen)brille, als für uns sinnvolle Utensilien, sind wir nur schwer als Person erkennbar, wirken möglicherweise sogar bedrohlich. Entsprechendes kann man sich bei einem Fullface nun mal auch vorstellen.
Aber zum Kommunizieren kann man ja Brille und Helm abnehmen


----------



## frankweber (15. Juli 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Jetzt soll auch noch eine Helmart vorgeschrieben werden!?
> Sorry, aber Leute wir Du sind mit Schuld, dass sich Biker aller Fraktionen nicht zusammen tun.
> Und unsere Uneinigkeit macht Behörden stark. Jede Meinung sollte willkommen sein, auch wenn sie dem einzelnen im Wortlaut nicht passt, so gehört sie dennoch dazu.
> Und ihr Oberbesserwisser solltet euch darüber im Klaren sein, wenn ihr Leute (Kinder) wie Be-z-z-z-te nur wegen ihrer Sprache ausschließt, dann tragt ihr die Mitschuld, wenn sie voller Frust und Wut auf Kraval gebürstet mit Ihresgleichen durch die Landschaft nageln.
> Nehmt die Leute so an, wie sie nunmal sind und nutzt alle Hilfsangebote!!


 

Du bist hier auf dem Holzweg 
Leute wie ich denken darüber nach wie wir für alle den Altkönig und andere Sachen wieder in die Legalität zurückholen können.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: 
Die Unverschämtheiten gegenüber dem Forst etc. sind nicht zielgerichtet sondern Kontraproduktiv. Das liegt doch auf der Hand, das ein solches Verhalten nicht der Kommunikation dient und unter einem Fullface versteht man kein Wort in einem Gespräch es sei denn man schreit sich an. - Das jedoch sollten wir vermeiden.
Im Übrigen sollte man auch mal darüber nachdenken ob nicht ein gewisser Grad an Höflichkeit allgemein und in einem Konflikt insbesondere sachdienlich ist.

Zu  meiner Person : ich besitze auch zwei Fullface und ich fahre in Lycra auf dem Rennrad und in Baggys auf dem Mtb, ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass man nicht unbedingt mit einem Fullface auf Waldwegen am Sonntag die Fußgänger erschrecken oder die Klisches des bösen bikers erfüllen muß.

Ich hoffe, hiermit die Möglichkeit einer weiteren Fehlinterpretation  genommen zu haben. 

Cool down  wir wollen schließlich ne entspannte Veranstaltung abliefern


----------



## frankweber (15. Juli 2009)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> Die Helmart sollte unter Bikern eigentlich egal sein. Denke mal, was @frankweber damit ausdrücken wollte, ist wie wir von Außenstehenden, Nichtbikenden wahrgenommen werden. (Selbst) mit (CC)-Helm und (Sonnen)brille, als für uns sinnvolle Utensilien, sind wir nur schwer als Person erkennbar, wirken möglicherweise sogar bedrohlich. Entsprechendes kann man sich bei einem Fullface nun mal auch vorstellen.
> Aber zum Kommunizieren kann man ja Brille und Helm abnehmen


 

So war es gedacht - danke .......und Kettensägen und Frechheiten lassen wir alle auch zu Hause dann wird alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Juli 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Wenn sprichst Du an?



Ja, meine Ansicht war da wohl nicht ganz aktuell... Sipaq hats richtig interpretiert.

Ich hoffe nur, dass jetzt alle verstanden haben, dass wir unser Ziel nur erreichen können wenn wir konstruktiv an einem Strang ziehen. Finds gut, wenn auch ein paar Downhiller ihre Kisten auf den Altkönig schieben. So sind alle Disziplinen vertreten und so solls ja auch sein.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (15. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Äh ja, gerade auch uns mit weniger Federweg betrifft das. Das du mit deiner Kettensägen-Manier gerade _nicht_ konstruktiv beiträgst hast du hoffentlich verstanden. Ich schiebe das jetzt einfach mal auf dein Alter und hoffe, dass auch du dich beruhigst.
> Aber Beleidigungen sind wirklich nicht tolerierbar. Du verstehst schon was die von uns denken wenn sie das hier lesen?



Dann ignoriere ich mal das Wort wahrscheinlich.
Warum nimmst Du das Kettensägengerede so ernst? Glaubst Du ernsthaft, ein 16-jähriger hat mal so eben eine Kettensäge zur Hand und läuft damit hasserfüllt durch den Wald?! Das ist halt vermutlich seine Art seiner Wut Ausdruck zu verleihen! Und besser mit Worten als mit Taten! 
(Denn die Taten sind ja schon von den Behörden verübt worden.)
Ich habe durchaus Verständnis für seinen Frust und ich hätte sogar eine Kettensäge! 
Wenn Du selbst keine Kinder hast, dann solltest Du ohnehin zu solchen Sätzen besser schweigen. Denn Jugendliche und Kinder verstehst du nur, wenn du eigene hast!

Aber mal im Ernst zurück zum Thema, niemand kann doch ernsthaft glauben, die Texte hier würde an den vorgefertigten Meinungen der Bikehasser in den Behörden irgend etwas verändern. Die Texte, wie die von Be-z-z-z-te dienen den Verantwortlichen nur dazu, ihre vorgefertigte Meinung vor sich selbst im Spiegel noch zu rechtfertigen!

Und die armen Kerle/Frauen, die solche Amtshandlungen (Bäume mißbrauchen, um sie über Wege zu legen) dann ausführen müssen, stehen eigentlich fast immer näher bei unserer Haltung als bei der ihrer Dienstherren, das konnte ich bis auf eine Ausnahme auch so am Münchner Bombenkrater-"Wachbatalion" in Gesprächen raus hören.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juli 2009)

hört doch endlich auf mit der zickerei und der ich bin beleidigt spielerei...ist beides nicht konstruktiv und stellt uns in kein gutes licht

vor allen dingen jetzt nicht mehr anfangen zu erklären wieso gezickt oder beleidigt wird  

lasst uns am sonntag alle zusammen kontruktiv arbeiten, schauen was dabei rauskommt und dann entsprechend reagieren


----------



## Wiegetritt (15. Juli 2009)

na dann sind wir uns ja nunmehr hoffentlich einig, dass wir nur gemeinsam (CC + DH + FR + ...) sachlich, höflich und freundlich im Ton, aber dennoch mit Nachdruck GEMEINSAM mit den offiziellen Stellen nach einer Lösung suchen sollten. 
Dazu gehört aber m.E. auch dass wir in unserem Lager einige "schwarze Schafe" ansprechen und denen klarmachen, dass sie mit ihrem Verhalten uns allen schaden. Eine interne Ansprache unter bikern sollte da mehr Einsicht erzielen können, als Verbote seitens der Waldbesitzer und Behörden.

Das wir alle eine intakte Natur bei unserem Sport nutzen wollen und daher Naturschutzgebiete respektieren, sollte eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein. Wenn denn also der AK aus diesen Gründen zur Tabuzone erklärt werden sollte, dann werde ich das akzeptieren. Ich erwarte dann aber auch, dass dieses Tabu für alle Waldbenutzer (also auch Wanderer, Reiter,...) und nicht nur Biker gilt. Diese Ansicht sollten wir m.E. auch am Sonntag versuchen zu vertreten.


----------



## frankweber (15. Juli 2009)

Wiegetritt schrieb:


> na dann sind wir uns ja nunmehr hoffentlich einig, dass wir nur gemeinsam (CC + DH + FR + ...) sachlich, höflich und freundlich im Ton, aber dennoch mit Nachdruck GEMEINSAM mit den offiziellen Stellen nach einer Lösung suchen sollten.
> Dazu gehört aber m.E. auch dass wir in unserem Lager einige "schwarze Schafe" ansprechen und denen klarmachen, dass sie mit ihrem Verhalten uns allen schaden. Eine interne Ansprache unter bikern sollte da mehr Einsicht erzielen können, als Verbote seitens der Waldbesitzer und Behörden.
> 
> Das wir alle eine intakte Natur bei unserem Sport nutzen wollen und daher Naturschutzgebiete respektieren, sollte eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein. Wenn denn also der AK aus diesen Gründen zur Tabuzone erklärt werden sollte, dann werde ich das akzeptieren. Ich erwarte dann aber auch, dass dieses Tabu für alle Waldbenutzer (also auch Wanderer, Reiter,...) und nicht nur Biker gilt. Diese Ansicht sollten wir m.E. auch am Sonntag versuchen zu vertreten.


----------



## Roland1 (15. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> OKOKOK - ist ja schon gut, Ihr Schlafmützen:
> 
> *Dann halt Treff um 11 Uhr am Fuchstanz *
> 
> PS: alte Männer brauchen halt nicht mehr so viel Schlaf



Bin dabei. Ich starte allerdings in Schitten und sehe euch dann so um 12:00 auf dem Altkönig.

Roland


----------



## maple leaf (15. Juli 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> ...Meinung, dass man nicht unbedingt mit einem Fullface auf Waldwegen am Sonntag die Fußgänger erschrecken oder die Klisches des bösen bikers erfüllen muß.



Sehe ich seit meinem Kieferbruch leider ganz anders...

Ich fahre kein DH aber dennoch nicht laaaaaaaaaaaangsamund ich will einfach den best möglichen Schutz für meine aussergewöhnlich schöne Fresse...


----------



## Wiegetritt (15. Juli 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Sehr ich seit meinem Kieferbruch leider ganz anders...
> 
> Ich fahre kein DH aber dennoch nicht laaaaaangsam und ich will einfach den best möglichen Schutz für meine aussergewöhnlich schöne Fresse...



Das kann man nachvollziehen. Es ist aber sicher förderlich, wenn du dann deinen Helm für das gemeinsame Gespräch abnimmst, damit wir
a) dich besser verstehen
b) dein charmantes Gesicht besser sehen können
c) es einfach höflicher ist


----------



## maple leaf (15. Juli 2009)

Wiegetritt schrieb:


> Das kann man nachvollziehen. Es ist aber sicher förderlich, wenn du dann deinen Helm für das gemeinsame Gespräch abnimmst, damit wir
> a) dich besser verstehen
> b) dein charmantes Gesicht besser sehen können
> c) es einfach höflicher ist



Kein Ding - fahren dürfen wir ja eh nicht auf dem old King...

Wollte damit ja auch nicht sagen, dass ich den Fullface prinziell nie abnehme. Bin Raucher und leidenschaftlicher Briertrinker- das dürfte alles sagen...

Nur das Argument, dass sich eventuell Wanderer erschrecken ist mir persönlich eben latte. Ich hab da mehr Angst vor Stockträgern die gewisse moves ausführen und ich bedenken habe muss, dass der Stock in meinen LRS landet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (15. Juli 2009)

... in deinem Fall ist es wohl besser wenn du den FullFaceHelm auflässt incl. Goggle


----------



## maple leaf (15. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... in deinem Fall ist es wohl besser wenn du den FullFaceHelm auflässt incl. Goggle



Stimmt sonst bekommst Du wieder keine Mu...i ab...


----------



## neikless (15. Juli 2009)

... weil sie alle weglaufen !


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (15. Juli 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Die Unverschämtheiten gegenüber dem Forst etc. sind nicht zielgerichtet sondern Kontraproduktiv.



Ich glaube Du vertauscht da Ursache und Wirkung! Unverschämt ist der Forst, mit derart brutalen Aktionen und ganz besonders unverschämt ist ein solches Verhalten, wenn die betroffenen Flächen im öffentlichen Besitz sind, also der Allgemeinheit gehören!
Dann erwarte ich nämlich, dass ggf. mit einer Volksbefragung die Öffentlichkeit zu einer Stellungnahme aufgefordert wird!
Alles andere ist Diktatur und Selbstjustiz!
Und nur weil ich in einer Behörde arbeite verfüge ich über kein besseres Umweltverständnis oder Umweltwissen!
Schau dir einfach an, wie viele km² unbebaute Fläche jedes Jahr, von Behörden abgesegnet, zubetoniert werden. Dagegen sind die wenigen geringen Schäden, die MTBler in der Natur verursachen können einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## KleinerHirsch (15. Juli 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> ...Unverschämt ist der Forst, mit derart brutalen Aktionen und ganz besonders unverschämt ist ein solches Verhalten, wenn die betroffenen Flächen im öffentlichen Besitz sind, also der Allgemeinheit gehören!



Das ist aber leider kein Argument. Es wäre konstruktiver, wenn Du die entsprechenden Vorschriften / Verordnungen / Gesetze anführen könntest, damit wir (= "die Biker") Deinen Kollegen effektiver entgegnen können. Erfahrungsgemäß interessieren sich Behörden nämlich wenig um Befindlichkeiten, sondern reagieren nur, wenn man auf die entsprechenden Vorschriften verweisen kann.




JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> ...Dann erwarte ich nämlich, dass ggf. mit einer Volksbefragung die Öffentlichkeit zu einer Stellungnahme aufgefordert wird!



Da kannst Du lange warten. Wir leben in einer repräsentativen Demokratie und Volksbefragungen unterliegen hierzulande gewissen "Zulassungsvoraussetzungen". Dass das in vielen Fällen enttäuschend ist, darüber sind wir uns einig. Aber die entsprechende Gesetzgebung werden wir jetzt nicht ändern.





JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Schau dir einfach an, wie viele km² unbebaute Fläche jedes Jahr, von Behörden abgesegnet, zubetoniert werden. Dagegen sind die wenigen geringen Schäden, die MTBler in der Natur verursachen können einfach nur lächerlich.



Da magst Du zwar Recht haben, aber das Forstamt dürfte auch das wenig interessieren. Wenn wir etwas erreichen wollen, dann muss das nehme ich an schon in sehr konkreten Vorschlägen und einer stichhaltigen Argumentation erfolgen und nicht in globalphilosophischen Betrachtungen, auch wenn man (ich zumindest) diesen in einigen Kernpunkten zustimmen könnte.


----------



## X-Präsi (15. Juli 2009)

Hi Leutz!

Ich engagiere mich gerne. Egal ob für DH, FR oder CC-Fahrer. Es geht darum die Sitaution für alle Fraktionen zu verbessern. 
D.h. wieder verträgliche Trails am Altkönig frei zu bekommen und eine legale Abfhartsmöglichkeit am Feldberg zu schaffen. 

Dieses Ziel müssen wir gemeinsam verfolgen und sollten uns hier nicht auseinander definieren lassen. Das allerletzte was wir hier brauchen könne, sind diese "gute biker - schlechte Biker" Diskussionen und Anfeindungen. Wir müssen die Kuh gemeinsam vom Eis bringen. 

Wegen der Wegeinspizierung am Sonntag:

Wir werden uns zu jedem Weg ein wenig darüber unterhalten müssen, wieso er geeignet oder nicht geeignet sein könnte. Nicht jeder Trail erfüllt z.B. das Kriterium "naturfest". D.h. wir werden evtl. einige Wege schlicht und ergreifend in unseren Katalog nicht mit aufnehmen können, da selbst für uns klar sein muss, dass er nicht  naturfest oder aus anderen Gründen nicht geeignet ist. 

Und dessen müssen wir uns auch bewusst sein: 
welche Wege das Forstamt  bzw. der Umweltschutz dann tatsächlich "anerkennt", steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Denn bitte vergesst nicht: hier geht es um ein Naturschutzgebiet, das härteren Regelungen unterliegt, als der "normale" Wald. Das geht hier manchmal ein wenig unter. 

Ich freu mich auf Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (15. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hi Leutz!
> 
> Ich engagiere mich gerne. Egal ob für DH, FR oder CC-Fahrer. Es geht darum die Sitaution für alle Fraktionen zu verbessern.
> D.h. wieder verträgliche Trails am Altkönig frei zu bekommen und eine legale Abfhartsmöglichkeit am Feldberg zu schaffen.
> ...


----------



## The Brian (15. Juli 2009)

Für`s Verständnis: Sind an diesem Begehungstermin am So. auch Personen vom Forst,Stadt,etc. dabei, oder treffen sich da nur die Biker ?

Wäre es nicht überlegter, sowas "zu Fuß" zu machen ???


----------



## maple leaf (15. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wir werden uns zu jedem Weg ein wenig darüber unterhalten müssen, wieso er geeignet oder nicht geeignet sein könnte. Nicht jeder Trail erfüllt z.B. das Kriterium *"naturfest".* D.h. wir werden evtl. einige Wege schlicht und ergreifend in unseren Katalog nicht mit aufnehmen können, da selbst für uns klar sein muss, dass er nicht  naturfest oder aus anderen Gründen nicht geeignet ist.



Wie wird denn eigentlich "naturfest" definiert?


----------



## neikless (15. Juli 2009)

seit nicht zu kleinlich, sonst legen die uns das alles eher zu unseren ungunsten aus !
auf definitions auseinandersetzungen sollten wir uns möglichts wenig einlassen.


----------



## michi220573 (15. Juli 2009)

@ Thomas

Bin auch dabei. Mit Helm mit Kinnbügel, da ich nur diesen einen Helm habe und ohne Kinnbügel noch weniger vorzeigbar bin als so schon ... 

Lange nicht gesehen. Ich freu mich  Wo und wann wirst Du denn starten?


----------



## X-Präsi (15. Juli 2009)

Prima, dass so viele Leute am Start sein werden 

Wir werden über die Definition "naturfest" an praktischen Beispielen reden. Wir müssen Argumente für einen Weg festhalten, wenn wir überzeugen wollen. Einfach in Karte markieren und sagen, "das isser" dürfte in die Hose gehen.
Wer das mit natufest etc. nicht hören will, kann ja so lange den MP 3 lauter stellen oder den Kinnbügelhelm aufsetzen 

@ Michi: Dich hab ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen. Freue mich auch. 
Ich werde vermutlich so um ca. 10.30 h von Königstein aus starten und ganz langsam mit Daniel rauf radeln.


Will übrigens hinterher noch ne Runde drehen. Vielleicht mag ja der eine oder andere Local mal bisschen was um den Feldberg zeigen.


----------



## maple leaf (15. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wir werden über die Definition "naturfest" an praktischen Beispielen reden...



cool wusste ja nicht das auch Mädels mit am Start sind...!


----------



## michi220573 (15. Juli 2009)

Thomas, soooo alt biste doch nun auch noch nicht, dass Du ganz langsam auf halber Höhe beginnend da hoch radeln willst 

Wird bestimmt in vielerlei Hinsicht eine sehr lustige Veranstaltung werden ...


----------



## X-Präsi (15. Juli 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> cool wusste ja nicht das auch Mädels mit am Start sind...!



Die Definition gefällt 

Freu mich immer mehr auf Sonntag


----------



## maple leaf (15. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Die Definition gefällt
> 
> Freu mich immer mehr auf Sonntag




Ich mich jetzt auch... Und wenn Sie hässlich ist, verleih ich sogar meinen Fullface...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Juli 2009)

Ich schlepp übrigens mal meine Spiegelreflex mit, dann können wir die Beschaffenheit der Wege auch dokumentieren um was in Hand zu haben. Wenns denn hilft.

@Präsi: Ich hab vor danach noch eine Runde zu fahren, kannst dich gern ranhängen. Sipaq ist hoffentlich auch dabei..?


----------



## sipaq (15. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Präsi: Ich hab vor danach noch eine Runde zu fahren, kannst dich gern ranhängen. Sipaq ist hoffentlich auch dabei..?


Klaro.


----------



## THEYO (15. Juli 2009)

Tach auch allerseits...
Ich werde am Sonntag leider aus Uni-Gründen nicht dabei sein können... Bin mir aber zu 100% sicher dass der Thomas unsere (Wheels over Frankfurt) Meinung mit vertritt und Wünsche euch viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## orscheler (15. Juli 2009)

Hi,

mal eine Frage zum Status des Altkönigs als Naturschutzgebiets.

Wenn man den Altkönig noch nicht mehr betreten soll, warum durften vor 2 Jahren noch Baumfällarbeiten in dem Naturschutzgebiet durchgeführt werden (so geschehen unterhalb der weißen Mauer in dem Teil, der noch Naturschutzgebiet ist)?

Außerdem wurde nach den Sturmschäden vor einigen Jahren aufgeräumt, um den Borkenkäfer zu bekämpfen. In den  Freiflächen sind dann einige illegale Abkürzungen entstanden.

Ist die forstwirtschaftliche Nutzung am Altkönig also erlaubt? Wenn ja, warum? Wenn nein, warum wird's trotzdem gemacht?

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## juchhu (15. Juli 2009)

orscheler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal eine Frage zum Status des Altkönigs als Naturschutzgebiets.
> 
> ...



http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bnatschg_2002/__5.html

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bnatschg_2002/__18.html


----------



## kingfrett (15. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Tja, jetzt hat es uns leider auch im Taunus erwischt und wir haben unsere persönliche Rinne jetzt auch hier. Seit Mitte letzter Woche zieren diese schönen Machwerke in großer Anzahl (so um die 20) jeden wie auch immer gearteten Weg am Altkönig.



Gibts denn überhaupt irgendeine, wie auch immer geartete, Bestätigung, daß die Dinger echt sind? So wie die aussehen, kann sie doch jeder zuhause am PC selbst machen. Irgendwie sieht für mich das Ganze doch schon fast nach ner typisch deutschen Blockwart-Aktion aus...


----------



## maple leaf (15. Juli 2009)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Gibts denn überhaupt irgendeine, wie auch immer geartete, Bestätigung, daß die Dinger echt sind? So wie die aussehen, kann sie doch jeder zuhause am PC selbst machen. Irgendwie sieht für mich das Ganze doch schon fast nach ner typisch deutschen Blockwart-Aktion aus...



Hab ich auch erst gedach, nur sind die Trail-Blockaden nur mit schwerem Gerät zu bewerkstelligen...


----------



## kingfrett (15. Juli 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Hab ich auch erst gedach, nur sind die Trail-Blockaden nur mit schwerem Gerät zu bewerkstelligen...



Die Stämme auf den Bildern wurden ja nicht dahin gekarrt, sondern nur vom Wegrand über den Weg gewuppt. Und das schafft man locker zu zweit. Oder so man einen passenden Balken, dicken Ast, oder dünnen Stamm als Hebel benutzt zur Not auch alleine.

Haben wir als Jugendliche in ner aufgelassenen Gärtnerei immer so gemacht.


----------



## orscheler (15. Juli 2009)

Hi,

wenn ich im Naturschutzgebiet weiter mit Harvestern den Wald massakrieren darf, dann ist doch die Existenz eines Naturschutzgebiets voll für den A**** und warum sollte dann ein Wanderer, Radfahrer oder sonst wer darauf Rücksicht nehmen? 

etwas verwundert

Orscheler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (15. Juli 2009)

Aber nicht in 2 Tagen an ca. > 20 trails...

Aber wenn Du so ein starker Kerl bist, kannst Du die gerne wieder weg räumen!


----------



## DrMainhattan (15. Juli 2009)

Wegen Sonntag:
Wie wär's mit kleinen Transparenten (z.B. am Fuchstanz) oder Flyer für Wanderer usw.??


----------



## maple leaf (15. Juli 2009)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Wegen Sonntag:
> Wie wär's mit kleinen Transparenten (z.B. am Fuchstanz) oder Flyer für Wanderer usw.??



Find ich ne super Idee!

Ich mach aber mal lieber keine Vorschläge was die slogans angeht...


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juli 2009)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Gibts denn überhaupt irgendeine, wie auch immer geartete, Bestätigung, daß die Dinger echt sind? So wie die aussehen, kann sie doch jeder zuhause am PC selbst machen. Irgendwie sieht für mich das Ganze doch schon fast nach ner typisch deutschen Blockwart-Aktion aus...




gibt es...kontakt mit dem forst gabs ja


----------



## DrMainhattan (15. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gibt es...kontakt mit dem forst gabs ja


----------



## unsigned_void (15. Juli 2009)

Die Schilder sind echt, wie man schon der Tatsache entnehmen konnte das Präsi mit dem Forstamt darüber telefoniert hat. Habe da oben heute auch einen Förster vom Hessenforst (?) getroffen und recht vernünftig mit ihm über das Thema geredet. Unter anderem meinte er auch, es wären auch schon von Seiten der Wandervereine Protestanrufe gekommen...

Das der Forst wegen der Situation etwas unternehmen musste kann ich allerdings auch durchaus nachvolziehen. Gerade in den letzten Jahren sind auf dem Gebiet haufenweise Wege kreuz und quer durch den Wald entstanden. Unteranderem die Abkürzungen in der serpentinen Auffahrt sind imho erst wenige Jahre alt und eigentlich auch völlig unnötig (ob die jetzt von Radfahreren stammen oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt, ich sehe da meistens Wanderer). Viele von den Sperrungen die ich gesehen habe finde ich von daher auch vernünftig, es ist nunmal ein Naturschutzgebiet. Leider hat der Forst dabei aber gleich zum großen Rundumschlag ausgeholt und wahrscheinlich einiges dicht gemacht was ansonsten weiterhin geduldet worden wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2009)

die seuche breitet sich aus 

der trail vom naturfreundehaus billtal richtung ktc-königstein wurde ebenfalls gesperrt 

mich wundert es nicht, dass sich auch die wanderer beschweren. denn solche trails wie der nfh-trail sind auf jeden fall ein viel schöneres naturerlebnis als die wab´s rund um das naturfreundehaus.

und welcher wanderer der hauptzielgruppe 50+ schwingt sich denn noch mit seinen künstlichen hüftgelenken über meterdicke baumstämme, um sein naturerlebnis zu haben  gesperrt ist ja nur für uns biker, nicht für wanderer ...

liebe forstleute, kommt bitte wieder zur vernunft. nicht nur ihr wollt mit euren maschinen im wald spielen, sondern auch wir ...


----------



## KleinerHirsch (15. Juli 2009)

Yep. Es geht nicht nur um das NSG AK. Und es wird die Taktik angewandt, erst einmal vollendete Tatsachen zu schaffen.


----------



## wissefux (15. Juli 2009)

wenns hart auf hart kommt, wechsle ich die fronten und biete mich dem forst als "trailhunter" an.

dann kann ich auf legalem weg meine geliebten trails weiterfahren, immer auf der suche nach den bösen illegalen bikern. und nebenbei gibts vielleicht kohle dafür ...

wenn das nix wird, hätte ich ein schönes bike - meistbietend - im angebot


----------



## sipaq (15. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> die seuche breitet sich aus
> 
> der trail vom naturfreundehaus billtal richtung ktc-königstein wurde ebenfalls gesperrt


Die beiden Lines im 2. Teil Deines Haustrails kurz vor Königstein sind auch gesperrt worden. Im NSG liegen die aber nicht.


----------



## Lucafabian (15. Juli 2009)

wenn die wanderer auch betroffen sind wäre das doch mal ne gute möglichkeit mit ihnen zusammen an einem strang zu ziehen


----------



## DerandereJan (15. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> wenns hart auf hart kommt, wechsle ich die fronten und biete mich dem forst als "trailhunter" an.
> 
> dann kann ich auf legalem weg meine geliebten trails weiterfahren, immer auf der suche nach den bösen illegalen bikern. und nebenbei gibts vielleicht kohle dafür ...




geile Idee, ich mach mit........ 

Grüße Jan


----------



## neikless (15. Juli 2009)

(1) wir brauchen im taunus wander/rad wege die wir uns zusammen teilen 
unter vorraussetzung von gegenseitiger rücksicht ...

darüber hinaus sollte es wege nur (vorzugsweise) für  wanderer geben
(auf diesen könnte tempo limit für biker gelten)
(WAB Waldautobahn)  radfahrer sollten hier immer rücksicht auf fußgänger nehmen 
und ihr geschwindigikeit anpassen.

(2) Im gegenzug sollte ausreichend bike trails geben auf denen sich aufwärts wie bergab (uphill/downhill) biker unterschiedlicher könner gruppen und vorlieben austoben können, für wanderer gibt es schließlich auch wege unterschiedlicher schwierigkeitsstufen ... uphill/bergauf können sich wohl alle wege teilen ... 

n.


----------



## Zilli (16. Juli 2009)

Man sieht sich So. .


----------



## Hornisborn (16. Juli 2009)

Hab eben gerade alles gelesen und bin jetzt doch guter Hoffnung, dass wir einen gemeinsamen Weg finden werden.
Das nicht alle Wege wieder frei werden akzeptiere ich voll und ganz. Wir wollen auch länger was von unserem Wald haben.
Irgendwie ist es ja ein kleiner Beitrag zum Naturschutz, bevor wirklich zu viele Wege entstehen.

Sollte man nicht einen LMB Eintrag draus machen, damit noch mehr aufmerksam werden? Nicht jeder liest sich hier alles durch.

Als Local bin ich selbstverständlich dabei!


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Die beiden Lines im 2. Teil Deines Haustrails kurz vor Königstein sind auch gesperrt worden. Im NSG liegen die aber nicht.







neikless schrieb:


> ... uphill/bergauf können sich wohl alle wege teilen ...



endlich denkt auch mal einer an die uphill-fraktion 

bitte lieber forst, lasst die wege wenigstens als uphill zu 
das macht auch ne menge spaß, schadet den weg aber gleich null


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2009)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> geile Idee, ich mach mit........
> 
> Grüße Jan



aber nicht, dass jetzt zu viele die seite wechseln. ein paar "illegale" brauchts dann schon noch 

humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht ...


----------



## orscheler (16. Juli 2009)

unsigned_void schrieb:


> Gerade in den letzten Jahren sind auf dem Gebiet haufenweise Wege kreuz und quer durch den Wald entstanden.


 
Hi, 

das ist zwar richtig, daß neue Wege entstanden sind, aber auch einige alte sind zugewachsen oder so voller Baumstämme, daß sie nicht mehr gefahren werden. Die Gesamtzahl der Trails am Altkönig, die durch Biker befahren wrerden, hat sich meiner Meinung nach in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht vergrößert.

Da aber jetzt alle Bikes mindestens 'ne Federgabel haben, bzw. Fullies sind, hat die Zahl der MTBler zugenommen, die dort gerne die Trails fahren. 

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## frankweber (16. Juli 2009)

orscheler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das ist zwar richtig, daß neue Wege entstanden sind, aber auch einige alte sind zugewachsen oder so voller Baumstämme, daß sie nicht mehr gefahren werden. Die Gesamtzahl der Trails am Altkönig, die durch Biker befahren wrerden, hat sich meiner Meinung nach in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht vergrößert.
> 
> ...


 
Ich denke das hier nicht explizit der Altkönig gemeint war sondern eher so Gebiete wie vom Teufelsquartier runter Richtung Albertsweg.
Dieses Gebiet sieht aus wie eine Linzer Torte.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Wiegetritt (16. Juli 2009)

es wäre m.E. sehr erstrebenswert, wenn man gemeinsam und in guter, sachlicher Kooperation mit dem Forstbehörden einige Wege/Trails am AK und ggf. auch anderswo freigibt, aber andere definitiv aus z.B. Schutzgründen verschlossen lässt. Diese "no go" Wege sollten dann offiziell mit Sachlichen und aufklärenden Hinweisschildern gekennzeichnet werden und tabu für alle Waldnutzer (Wanderer, Biker, Reiter,...) sein. Nur wenn verständliche und nachvollziehbare Gründe erläutert werden, kann man erwarten, dass diese respektiert werden. Etwas Kommunikation und Vertrauen in müdige Bürger sollte man durchaus - auf beiden Seiten - erwarten können. 
Wenns gar nicht anders geht, müsste man ggf. einige besonders schützenswerte Bereiche einzäunen. So etwas ist durchaus in anderen Bundesländern (vielleich auch in Hessen?) nicht unüblich, d.h. ich habe das schon gesehen. Dann ist eigenltich für jeden klar, dass man dort nichts zu suchen hat. - auch wenn dann gleich wieder das Argument kommen mag, dass die armen Rehe, Wildschweine,... sich dann auch nicht mehr frei bewegen können...


----------



## X-Präsi (16. Juli 2009)

Wiegetritt schrieb:


> es wäre m.E. sehr erstrebenswert, wenn man gemeinsam und in guter, sachlicher Kooperation mit dem Forstbehörden einige Wege/Trails am AK und ggf. auch anderswo freigibt, aber andere definitiv aus z.B. Schutzgründen verschlossen lässt. Diese "no go" Wege sollten dann offiziell mit Sachlichen und aufklärenden Hinweisschildern gekennzeichnet werden und tabu für alle Waldnutzer (Wanderer, Biker, Reiter,...) sein. Nur wenn verständliche und nachvollziehbare Gründe erläutert werden, kann man erwarten, dass diese respektiert werden. Etwas Kommunikation und Vertrauen in müdige Bürger sollte man durchaus - auf beiden Seiten - erwarten können.
> Wenns gar nicht anders geht, müsste man ggf. einige besonders schützenswerte Bereiche einzäunen. So etwas ist durchaus in anderen Bundesländern (vielleich auch in Hessen?) nicht unüblich, d.h. ich habe das schon gesehen. Dann ist eigenltich für jeden klar, dass man dort nichts zu suchen hat. - auch wenn dann gleich wieder das Argument kommen mag, dass die armen Rehe, Wildschweine,... sich dann auch nicht mehr frei bewegen können...



Sehr guter Beitag   Bist Du schon in der DIMB?   Wir brauchen Leute mit so sauberer Argumentationslinie...


----------



## X-Präsi (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

ich habe jetzt mal durchgezählt. Wir sind am Sonntag bis jetzt 16 people:

Lucafabian, Oldrizzo, Sipaq, habkeinnick, theobviousfaker, maple_leaf, wartod, KleinerHirsch, wissefux, Wiegetritt, Be-z-z-z-te, Schwarzer Kater, Roland1, michi220573, Zilli und ich. 

Damit das Ganze noch handelbar und sinnvoll bleibt, sollten es nicht mehr viel mehr werden. Ab 20 wirds unproduktiv und unübersichtlich und keiner kriegt mehr was mit, was gerade gemacht oder gesprochen wird. 

Und die Demo veranstalten wir erst später 

*Deswegen schlage ich vor, jetzt noch maximal 4 weitere Anmeldungen für Sonntag anzunehmen und das auf keinen Fall ins LMB zu setzen. *


----------



## Wiegetritt (16. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Sehr guter Beitag   Bist Du schon in der DIMB?   Wir brauchen Leute mit so sauberer Argumentationslinie...



1) danke für die Blumen 
2) ja DIMBO seit mehr als 2 Jahren

wir sehen uns Sonntag


----------



## frankweber (16. Juli 2009)

sollte ich wieder wohlauf sind kilian und ich auch da 
Gruß Frank


----------



## michi220573 (16. Juli 2009)

Mal der Vollständigkeit halber folgende Info zur Wetterlage: lt. wetter.com ist ab Freitag Mittag durchgängig bis über's WE hinaus mit Regen zu rechnen. Hoffentlich hat das den Vorteil, dass man erkennen kann, welche Trails naturfest sind ;o) Thomas, bitte wasserfestes Papier und ebensolche Stifte mitbringen ;o)))

Außerdem hab ich mich zu 11 Uhr am Fuchstanz mit meinem getreuen Mitbiker Nico verabredet. Da er hier nicht aktiv ist, melde ich ihn somit formlos an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whitesummer (16. Juli 2009)

ja, genau, wollte eigentlich auch zur Unterstützung als "Einheimischer" kommen, auch ohne das ich hier einen grossen Kommentar schreibe. 

Also bis Sonntag und Grüsse Kilian


----------



## sipaq (16. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt mal durchgezählt. Wir sind am Sonntag bis jetzt 16 people:
> 
> Lucafabian, Oldrizzo, Sipaq, habkeinnick, theobviousfaker, maple_leaf, wartod, KleinerHirsch, wissefux, Wiegetritt, Be-z-z-z-te, Schwarzer Kater, Roland1, michi220573, Zilli und ich.
> 
> Damit das Ganze noch handelbar und sinnvoll bleibt, sollten es nicht mehr viel mehr werden. Ab 20 wirds unproduktiv und unübersichtlich und keiner kriegt mehr was mit, was gerade gemacht oder gesprochen wird.


Hallo Thomas,

vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, wenn Du ein paar DIMB-Beitrittsformulare im Gepäck dabei hättest. Ich denke, dass ich ggf. nicht der einzige sein werde, der die Gelegenheit nutzen möchte, der DIMB beizutreten.


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, wenn Du ein paar DIMB-Beitrittsformulare im Gepäck dabei hättest. Ich denke, dass ich ggf. nicht der einzige sein werde, der die Gelegenheit nutzen möchte, der DIMB beizutreten.



das ganze geht auch online. brauchst also nicht auf sonntag warten


----------



## KleinerHirsch (16. Juli 2009)

Wiegetritt schrieb:


> Nur wenn verständliche und nachvollziehbare Gründe erläutert werden, kann man erwarten, dass diese respektiert werden. Etwas Kommunikation und Vertrauen in müdige Bürger sollte man durchaus - auf beiden Seiten - erwarten können.




Dein Ansatz hat m.E. den Nachteil, dass er nur im NSG funktioniert. Für die größte Fläche des Gebietes verliert es sich im Klein-Klein, wenn man jeden Weg so ausführlich aufdiskutieren muß. Eigentlich müßte außerhalb des NSGs erst einmal wieder alles außer den mit Bauwerken versehenen Wegen geöffnet werden und dann müßte das Forstamt - gerne auch in Interaktion mit den Bikern - anfangen, den Schutzbedarf von nicht im NSG liegenden Wegen zu diskutieren. So ist es nach meinem Verständnis auch in den einschlägigen Vorschriften vorgesehen.

Das Problem ist nach meinem Dafürhalten einfach, daß wenn das Forstamt nicht mitspielt (und so sieht es für mich aus) nur noch die Einbeziehung der Lokalpolitik und evtl. der Rechtsweg hilft. Dann muss man sich aber vorher darüber bewußt sein, ob man die Arbeit für das Forstamt machen will oder sich auf vernünftige aber reduzierte Aussagen "dieser Weg ist fest und es gibt kein bis wenig Gefährdungspotential" beschränkt.

BTW, am So fände ich neben der Abwägung fester Weg / Naturschutz auch den Aspekt eines tourentauglichen Wegenetzes als Sekundärkriterium beachtenswert.

P.S.: wenns richtig schifft komme ich getarnt mit Wanderstiefeln und Regenschirm ;-)


----------



## frankweber (16. Juli 2009)

zu BTW  Das haben wir doch im Taunus.  Wenn wir uns auf Wege festlegen lassen würden wir sozusagen eine Ghettoisierung unserer Sportler vorantreiben, da die öffentliche Meinung davon ausgehen würde das wir nur auf solchen Wegen zu fahren hätten.

Die Liberaisierung des Wegenetzes ist aber eigentlich doch unser Ziel, schließlich wollen wir ja nicht immer dieselben Wege fahren ( müssen )

Vllt habe ich dich auch mssverstanden, dann sehe drüber hinweg

Gruß Frank


----------



## Gianni82 (16. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> ich habe jetzt mal durchgezählt. Wir sind am Sonntag bis jetzt 16 people:
> ...
> Damit das Ganze noch handelbar und sinnvoll bleibt, sollten es nicht mehr viel mehr werden. Ab 20 wirds unproduktiv und unübersichtlich und keiner kriegt mehr was mit, was gerade gemacht oder gesprochen wird.



Hallo zusammen,

ich selbst bin hier nur hin und wieder Mitleser und maße mir nicht an was produktives beisteuern zu können . Die Geschichte wird in der Tat ab einer gewissen Grenze unproduktiv. 

Allerdings hab' ich die Info für das Treffen schon von mehreren Seiten vernommen, von daher ist davon auszugehen, dass am Sonntag mehr Leute da oben erschienen, die sich beteiligen wollen.

Viele Leute haben über Emails und diverse Foren von der Waldsperrung für Biker Rund um den Feldberg erfahren und möchten sicherlich ihren Beitrag für eine Lösung des Problems leisten - die alle Seiten tragen können.

Von da aus wäre es m.E. Sinvoll auch diese in ~was weiss ich in welcher Form~ mit teilhaben zu lassen. Und wenn es nur ein spontanes Gruppenfoto ist, um der Aktion ein Gesicht zu geben - zum Bleistift... Oder Unterschriftenliste, oder DIMB Beitritt, oder, oder, oder

Grüße
Jan, der erschrocken feststellen muss, sich wie 'nen Pädagoge anzuhören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (16. Juli 2009)

Ja sehr wohl , Herr Oberstudienrat  wenn wirklich so viele Leute kommen 
wäre ein kurzer Bericht und ein Foto sicher auch was für die lokalen Zeitschriften
 (Taunus Zeitung)


----------



## xtccc (16. Juli 2009)

und wer hat connections zur presse und kann einen reporter dahin bestellen ?


----------



## Hornisborn (16. Juli 2009)

Normaler weise ruft man bei der jeweiligen Zeitung an und fragt, ob sie darüber was schreiben möchten. 
Ob die kommen hängt aber auch davon ab für wie wichtig sie das halten. Sollte bei unserer Problematik eigentlich kein Thema sein.


Übrigends hatte ich weiter oben mich auch für den Sonntag mit angemeldet.


Das mit dem LMB hast du so gesehen recht, aber ich dachte das wir dort auch gleich Gesicht zeigen.


----------



## sod (16. Juli 2009)

Vor dem Problem stand schon einmal jemand.
Das war dann die Geburtsstunde der Parlamentarischen Demokratie.

Wenn es darum geht möglichst schnell ein sehr konkretes Ergebnis auf Papier zu nageln, müsste bei einer Überfüllung des Altkönigs dann jede Fahrgemeinschaft einen Sprecher auswählen.
Dieser hat sich mit seinen Leuten besprochen und kann dann die Vorschläge gebündelt einbringen.
Der Rest müsste dann in den sauren Apfel beißen und in der Zeit eine kleine Trailtour unternehmen.

Aber ich denke, so weit wird es nicht kommen.
Persönlich fändich ich es auf jeden Fall gut, wenn so viele Leute wie möglich da wären.
Auch wenn sie im Fall der Fälle nicht bei der Gesprächsrunde des harten Kerns dabei wären, könnte man allen eine Zusammenfassung des Besprochenen vorstellen und diese grob abnicken lassen.
Erste Diskussionen und Einwürfe die auftauchen sind dann jedenfalls recht schnelle beantwortet oder einbezogen.
Hier im Forum wird es zwangsläufig noch einen gewissen Nachlauf geben.


----------



## X-Präsi (16. Juli 2009)

Es wird sicherlich niemand heim geschickt werden 

Bloss sollte nicht passieren, dass wir wegen einer zu großen Gruppe zu gar keinem Ergebnis kommen. 

Wenn wirklich soooo viele da sein sollten, können wir letzten Endes auch losen, wer das Komplettprogramm mit durchzieht und wer nicht. 

Vielleicht können wir uns auch in zwei Gruppen aufteilen, nachdem wir unsere Kriterien besprochen haben. Eine zieht mit mir los und eine z.B. mit Daniel Schwarzer Kater. Und danach treffen wir uns alle wieder am Fuchstanz und kaspern das Ganze durch. 

WEgen Presse schau ich mal bei der Frankfurter Rundschau. Wer hat KOntakte zur Regional-/Lokalpresse?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## wartool (16. Juli 2009)

meine Anmeldung wurde ebemfalls überlesen.. macht aber nix.. werde trotzdem kurz vorbeischauen.. wenns zu viele sind.. fahre ich einfach weiter


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (16. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Eure Aktion gut aber ihr solltet immer berücksichtigen, dass ihr dort überhaupt nur eine Lösung finden könnt, wenn ihr sehr, sehr viele Biker mit ins Boot nehmt. Eigentlich ist es ohnehin ein überregionales Problem.

Ich selbst kenne die Region als Gast einigermaßen und bin dort mit Freunden aus Wiesbaden schon öfters gefahren; ich möchte damit sagen, dort sind garantiert sehr viele Fremde unterwegs, die nicht alle hier aus dem IBC Infos erhalten.

Und wenn eben die ortsfremden Fahrer sich nicht an irgendwelche Kompromisse halten (diese vielleicht auch nicht kennen) , dann wird eure Arbeit, wenn überhaupt, nur kurzzeitig von Erfolg gekrönt, und die  nächste Sperrung wird folgen.
Ich denke, ihr müßt das Thema in die Presse bringen und möglichst auch in die Überregionale. 
Auch wenn es derzeit nur wenige großräumige Aktionen von Behörden gegen MTB-ler im Bundesgebiet gibt, so ist aus meiner Sicht eine Zeit angebrochen, wo bundesweite Grundsatzentscheidungen her müssen, die uns eine akzeptable, dauerhafte Nutzung von Wald und Flur ermöglichen.
Bedenkt bitte, die meisten von Euch fahren auch auf vielen anderen Strecken in Deutschland und auch dort könnte euch im Urlaub plötzlich ein flächendeckendes Fahrverbot im Wald treffen und euch den Bikeurlaub versauen!

Ich würde mir nach den Münchner Erfahrung einfach wünsche, dass ihr bei allen dem, was ihr tut, die Lokalbrille absetzt.
Wir haben bald Wahlen und wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann sind Politiker besser für unsere Themen offen.
Und zusätzlich solltet ihr versuchen die großen Unternehmen, vielleicht auch aus Bike-fremden Branchen, für Euch zu gewinnen. Gerade Firmen aus der Umweltbranche, Krankenkassen, uvm. sind doch für Sport und Gesundheit.

Ich wünsche EUCH viel Erfolg.


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2009)

war mal heute rund um fuxtanz unterwegs und kann den unterschied zwischen den (noch) offenen trails und den "gesperrten" trails irgendwie nur in wenigen fällen begreifen. naturfest sind die eigentlich alle ! im naturschutzgebiet lass ich mit mir reden, sofern auch alle anderen waldnutzer ausgeschlossen werden, wie beispielsweise im unteren reichenbachtal (auch wenns echt schwer fällt )

aber lasst uns das am sonntag diskutieren ...


----------



## whitesummer (17. Juli 2009)

Aus meiner Sicht ist es nur sinnvoll, wenn eine kleine Gruppe die Wege in Augenschein nimmt, da ansonsten sicher kein Ergebnis zu stande kommt.  ("Zuviele Köche verderben den Brei")
Aber ich finde es für uns Biker auch wichtig, das soviel wie möglich die Aktion bzw. das Thema unterstützen, auch wenn es vielleicht nur passiv ist.


----------



## michi220573 (17. Juli 2009)

Dann besteht das Risiko, dass wichtige Wege vergessen werden. Da liegen die Vorstellungen bei den vielen Bikern sicher unterschiedlich. Also meiner Meinung nach lieber zu viele als zu wenige Teilnehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Juli 2009)

Wir werden einfach sehen, wieviele Leute am Sonntag tasächlich vor Ort sind und wie sich das Handeln lässt. Ist ja eine meist doch nicht unwesentlich vom Wetter abhängige Sache. Da am Fuchstanz zumindest bei gutem Wetter sicher auch viele Unbeteiligte stehen werden, schlage ich vor, *wir Treffen uns am Rand und zwar am "Ausgang" Richtung Pflasterweg/Altkönig.*


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Juli 2009)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wir werden einfach sehen, wieviele Leute am Sonntag tasächlich vor Ort sind und wie sich das Handeln lässt. Ist ja eine meist doch nicht unwesentlich vom Wetter abhängige Sache. Da am Fuchstanz zumindest bei gutem Wetter sicher auch viele Unbeteiligte stehen werden, schlage ich vor, *wir Treffen uns am Rand und zwar am "Ausgang" Richtung Pflasterweg/Altkönig.*


----------



## habkeinnick (17. Juli 2009)

Ok, dann fahr ich gleich durch und bis ich dann auf dem AK bin habt ihr alles Trails unterhalb abgehandelt und wir kommen ca. zeitgleich beim AK an


----------



## Marko S (17. Juli 2009)

Aus meiner Sicht sollten so viele Mountainbiker wie mÃ¶glich am Fuchstanz erscheinen!!!!!!!!!
Nicht um Ã¼ber die Trails zu diskutieren sondern um PrÃ¤senz zu zeigen und klarzumachen das es nicht um ein âpaar Mountainbikerâ geht.
Wenn wir nach der Aktion am AltkÃ¶nig nicht zeigen das wir mit groÃflÃ¤chigen Sperrungen nicht einverstanden sind, fahren wir bald nur noch Waldautobahnen und die Trails sind alle zu.
200 oder 300 Leute am Sonntag da oben die einfach nur mit ihrer Anwesenheit stillen Protest Ã¼ben sollte nicht ohne Wirkung bleiben.

Wenn das alles nicht hilft sollten wir alle zusammen ne Tour von Hohemark auf den Feldberg machen aber nicht durchs GelÃ¤nde nein die StraÃe hoch. Wenn da genÃ¼gend Radfahrer mit machen, haben wir auf jeden Fall genÃ¼gend Aufmerksamkeit.
In Frankreich gehen die Bauern ja auch mit ihren Traktoren auf die Autobahn um ihrem Ãrger Ausdruck zu verleihen, nur wir blÃ¶den Deutschen bekommen den Arsch nicht hoch.
Dabei sollte jeder der auch nur gelegentlich mal einen Trail fÃ¤hrt jetzt munter werden und protestieren.

So das ist zumindest meine Meinung zu dem Thema.

GruÃ
Marko


----------



## Eisenschmitt (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo Marko,
hallo Thomas,

ich schlage vor, dass sich möglichst viele Leute am Fuchstanz treffen (ich komme aus Niedernhausen angefahren), vielleicht auch das Forstamt vertreten ist und dann eine kleine Delegation aus Offiziellen (also DIMB und Amt) die Besichtigung per Fahrrad gemeinsam vornehmen.

Die 'Meute' könnte am Fuchstanz ein Radler trinken und auf die Einschätzungen warten.

Und versprochen: das Forstamt wird von mir fair behandelt.

Gruß

Udo


----------



## Dunkeltourer (17. Juli 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Jetzt soll auch noch eine Helmart vorgeschrieben werden!?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Ja, das ist niedlich.  A propos Modenschau: Mein Helm ist aus Baumwolle ;o)
> ...


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (17. Juli 2009)

Marko das ist mal ne ansage!

Also Mädels hintern hoch und wir sehn uns Sonntag =)


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Juli 2009)

Tach auch!

Dann werden wir morgen wohl volles Haus haben. So ein Foto macht sich in der Presse sicherlich auch richtig gut. 
Die FR ist schon mal informiert. Vielleicht kommt sogar jemand. 
Hatte ja oben schon mal nachgefragt, wer Kontakt zu den Lokalredaktionen hat. Antwort habe ich wohl überlesen. Oder hat da jetzt jemand versucht, was zu erreichen? Denn was hilfts, wenn wir das Treffen jetzt so groß aufziehen, die Öffentlichkeit aber gar nichts davon mit bekommt 

Ein paar Dinge müssen wir unbedingt bedenken:

- das hier soll keine Bikerdemo werden. Wir wollen konstuktive Vorschläge an die Forstverwaltung machen. Deren Erarbeitung muss im Vordergrund stehen. 
- unsere Stimmung im Wald sollte trotz unseren Ärgers und Wut über die Situation betont freundlich sein gegenüber allen anderen Waldbesuchern. Schließlich sind wir "die Guten".
- ne Demo kommt - wenn nötig - an anderer Stelle und dann mit richtiger Vorbereitung und richtig viel Zulauf, mit Presse dabei etc. So erreichen wir dann optimal die Öffentlichkeit und verschiessen unser Pulver nicht schon vorher.


Das Schreiben an das Landratsamt wegen der legalen Piste ist fertig und geht spätestens Montag an Landratsamt, Forstamt, Hessen Forst, Ministerium und die Regionalpresse. Werde das dann auch hier veröffentlichen. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Jeronimo (18. Juli 2009)

Es ist an der Zeit Autos umzuwerfen und anzuszünden. Erstmal natürlich Gespräche führen und unsere Forderungen und anlieegn klar machen.Wenn das nicht reicht dann eben drastische Maßnahmen. HAHAHAHAHA ich hoffe das nimmt jetz keiner allzu ernst.Wie auch immer hoffe ich sammt den Bikern aus unserm Ort morgen auch Präsent zu sein.ICh bin nämlcih Fuchsteufelswütend das alle Trails,auch die gebauten mit Radladern platt gemacht worden sind.Ich finde es langsam echt zum Kotzen das ich weder mim CC Bike noch mit meinem Enduro und schon garnicht mehr mit meinem DH Bike irgend etwas zum Fahren habe im Taunus.Es kann doch nicht angehen das sich hier jeder qwerstellt und im Sauerland mitlerweile 3(!) Bikeparks sind.LIEBER FOrstverein etc... mit Bikern kann man GELD machen!! GELD!!!!!!! Evtl wäre es ja besser wenn wir sammt unserer Jugend lieber an der Konsti Drogen verkaufen würden,oder PC spielen 24 Stunden,oder andere ********.ARGHHH Es reicht mir wirklich.Ich mach das jetzt seit über 10 Jahren mit und es gibt immer nur Gegenwehr irgendwelcher Snobs.NEE NEE  Ahh Hütchen Spieler auf der Zeil wäre evtl  noch ne Alternative zum Biken oder?? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (18. Juli 2009)

Ich verschiebe den Geburtstag meines Töchterleins auf Nachmittag und komme um 11:00 Uhr zum Fuchstanz. Wenn ich bei dem Sauwetter nicht bei der Auffahrt erfriere...


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. Juli 2009)

und was wird wenn es morgen regnet?

ach so, dies wird wohl eh angenommen...


----------



## CaseOnline (18. Juli 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> und was wird wenn es morgen regnet?



Ich vermute, in diesem Fall werden wir nass werden.


----------



## Jeronimo (18. Juli 2009)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Ich vermute, in diesem Fall werden wir nass werden.



sieht fasst danach aus wa keule


----------



## Dunkeltourer (18. Juli 2009)

[Nass werden am Altkönig]



Jeronimo schrieb:


> sieht fasst danach aus wa keule



Nehmt halt die Stihl und grabt nen Daunhill-Tunnel vom Fuchstanz runter.  
In dem könnt ihr auch *bergauf* fahren - also morgen trocken ankommen ;o)


----------



## PFADFINDER (18. Juli 2009)

Gude, ich werde morgen auch am start sein. Wollte gegen 10 an der Hohemark starten. 

@ Michi220573: Wo startest du? Vielleicht können wir ja zusammen fahren. 

Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMainhattan (18. Juli 2009)

Waren bis eben oben...

Downhill wohl weitgehend dicht, Bäume quer ohne Ende und Roadgap kaputt gemacht worden, grandios.

Kleinere Trails (Wanderwege) gehen noch. Harderweg auch noch ganz.

Am Fuchstanz hatte sich ein Wanderer beschwert, dass die seinen Baum auf dem er immer gesessen hat und die Aussicht genossen hat plattgemacht haben und der jetzt mitten "uff der Gass" liegt. Und insgesamt fand derjenige es schlimm dass man als Wanderer nirgends mehr laufen kann ohne Kletterübungen einzulegen.

Trotzdem warn noch etliche FR'ler unterwegs... (ohne Motorsägen!)


----------



## jay_kay5 (18. Juli 2009)

War gerade oben auf dem Feldberg und zum Glück sind die Trails Richtung Heimat (Fischbach) noch offen. Nur leider das Paradies nicht. (Kleiner Feldberg Richtung Reichenbachtal) 
Werde morgen da sein und versuchen mal so ein wenig die lokale Presse anzustacheln oder mal sehen, wen ich so erreichen kann.

Gruß, Sebastian 

Viva la Trail!!


----------



## Crypter (18. Juli 2009)

War heute auch oben und die Situation ist alles andere als toll. Und das, wo ich nun endlich einen Freilauf an dem MTB habe. 

Wie auch immer, werde vermutlich auch morgen da sein. 10 Uhr Hohemark klingt ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## CoAXx (18. Juli 2009)

Gut versteckt hier das Thema, ich komme morgen auch wenns nicht schüttet.

Habe beim Joggen um den Altkönig ein paar Schilder gesehen und war geschockt. Das schlimmste daran finde ich das Schild an sich. Wasser auf die Mühlen des Wanderers Vorurteile. Diese Schilder gehören weg!


----------



## Roland1 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich werde nicht dabei sein. Es schüttet hier im Taunus in Strömen.


----------



## Jeronimo (19. Juli 2009)

Roland1 schrieb:


> Ich werde nicht dabei sein. Es schüttet hier im Taunus in Strömen.




DITO!! Scheiss Wetter.Hab meine Katze erstmal reingeholt.


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. Juli 2009)

Nur so einmal am Rande:
Die Baumfällaktion wurde auf Wegen durchgeführt wo Wanderer schon ewig drauf unterwegs sind?

Bei euch in der BRD ist's doch ähnlich wie bei uns in Österreich, dass jeder Wanderer Waldwege perpedes benutzen darf. Wenn die die Wege unpassierbar machen und z.B. alte Leute nicht mehr wandern können dann habens rein rechtlich gesehen ein riesen Problem. Da könnte man sofort klagen, dass die die Barikaden wieder weg tun. Damit könnte man erreichen, dass die Baumstämme wieder weg sind.
Ich wills nur einmal erwähnen, weil wir in meiner Gegend mal einen Fall hatten wo eine Brücke derartig versperrt wurde, dass Fußgänger auch nicht mehr über den Bach kamen und ein altes Männlein war zu kränklich um aussen herum zu klettern oder durch den Bach zu gehen und der wäre damals fast eingegangen (gestorben) weil er nicht rüber kam. Der wurde ins Krankenhaus gebracht, die machten eine Strafanzeige wegen Körperverletzung und das Ganze ging dann strafrechtlich seinen Weg - da arbeitet der Staatsanwalt dann fleißig am Recht. Als klar war, dass in diesem Fall strafrechtlich die Würfel recht rasch fallen werden, war die Mauthauseneinzäunung in wenigen Tagen weg.

Wenn ihr dort oben so viele Leute seids, dann könnte jeder die Woche auf ein Bier verzichten, in ne Kasse die 3,- rein werfen und den Forst diesbezüglich mit Klagen so eindecken, dass die nicht mehr wissen wie ihnen geschieht. 

Manche Dinge muß man als Rotsocke betrachten und nicht als Biker, denn die Rotsocken dürfen fast alles und deren Rechts sind rel. schnell eingeschränkt, eben weil sie so viel dürfen und das ist meiner Ansicht nach ein rechtlicher Aufhängepunkt, denn auch Biker wandern.

Scheibe ist's wenn das nie ein Wanderweg war.

... und was man sich auch überlegen soll: Vielleicht ist's bei so vielen Bikern, die dort radeln wollen auch möglich ein bis zwei Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen, die die Strecke warten. Mit einem Arbeitsplatzargument ist man in der heutigen Zeit im ganz Stark am Drücker.


----------



## wissefux (19. Juli 2009)

super, dass trotz diesem mistwetter so viele da waren und die meisten wahrscheinlich auch noch unterwegs sind


----------



## Jeronimo (19. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> super, dass trotz diesem mistwetter so viele da waren und die meisten wahrscheinlich auch noch unterwegs sind



was kam denn bei rum?


----------



## fastmike (19. Juli 2009)

alles wieder offen,wir können fahren gehn,haste meine pm bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radonis (19. Juli 2009)

fastmike schrieb:


> alles wieder offen,wir können fahren gehn,haste meine pm bekommen?


 
Gibts auch offizielle Infos?


----------



## Jeronimo (19. Juli 2009)

fastmike schrieb:


> alles wieder offen,wir können fahren gehn,haste meine pm bekommen?



bin daheim,mein rad ist komplett zerlegt.alles offen?? wie kam denn das nun?


----------



## Kirschblotze (19. Juli 2009)

Echt jetzt? Wie kommt's? Spuckt es aus?


----------



## Jeronimo (19. Juli 2009)

Kirschblotze schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Wie kommt's? Spuckt es aus?



wen oder was meinst du?


----------



## Kirschblotze (19. Juli 2009)

Ich bin total baff, dass jetzt wieder die Wege frei sein sollen. Das wäre 

Würde gerne was halbwegs "offizielles" lesen, was nun Sache im Taunus ist.

Gestern oder vorgestern zumindest wurde z.B. nach dem Campingplatz Billtalhöhe der Trail runter zum Schulungszentrum Königstein mit einem neuen Schild am Traileingang versehen. Dieses war vor drei Tagen nicht da, weil es andere bestimmt entfernt haben. Bin ihn vor drei Tagen deswegen gefahren, um dann unten fast gegen den querliegenden Baumstamm zu donnern.

Und jetzt soll wieder alles offen sein? Das würde mich echt wundern.

Aber es wäre schön. Und vielleicht sind ja auch ein paar Trails nachvollziehbar dicht. Dann sollten wir uns einfach daran halten, um nicht erneut für Unmut zu sorgen.

Also, bin mal gespannt, ob sich die positive Nachricht bewahrheitet.

Und dann sollten die Downhiller so langsam ihre Spielwiese bekommen, damit sie ihre Rampen offziell bauen können, und sie nicht immer eingerissen werden und sie zum Unmut des Forstamts irgendwo wieder neu aufbauen.

Hoffentlich ist es wahr 

Das hätte ich jetzt gerne bestätigt. Noch Fragen?


----------



## BOSTAD (19. Juli 2009)

Fahre gleich selbst mal nachgucken.


----------



## Jeronimo (19. Juli 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Fahre gleich selbst mal nachgucken.



berichte denne mal


----------



## sipaq (19. Juli 2009)

fastmike schrieb:


> alles wieder offen,wir können fahren gehn,haste meine pm bekommen?


Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt jetzt nicht, was dieser Unsinn soll? 

Die Bäume versperren weiterhin die Trails und die Schilder hängen weiterhin. Daran hat sich heute auch nichts geändert, schließlich war das ein rein MTB-interner Begehungstermin (ohne Forstamt).

Was ist nun rausgekommen:


Erstmal war es schön zu sehen, dass sich so viele MTB'ler (ca. 30) gegen 11 Uhr am Fuchstanz versammelt haben, obwohl es draußen richtig geschüttet hat. 
Wir hatten am Fuchstanz auch kurz Besuch von einer Inhaberin (oder Pächterin)? eines der dortigen Gastronomiebetriebe, die uns klar mitteilte, dass die Gastro-Unternehmer auf unserer Seite sind.
Auf dem Altkönig sieht es generell so aus, dass wir rein rechtlich aufgrund des dort liegenden Naturschutzgebietes wenig gegen die Verbarrikadierungen machen können. 
Wir haben aber ca. 3-4 Trails identifiziert, die aus unserer Sicht wieder freigemacht werden sollten, weil Sie zum einen klar als naturfest einzustufen sind und zum zweiten größtenteils auf den Wanderwegen des Taunusklubs verlaufen. Da sehen wir nicht ein, warum man Wege nur für MTB'ler sperrt.
Am Feldberg war ich nicht mehr dabei, kann dazu also nichts sagen. Zu den Verbarrikadierungen rund um Königstein, Falkenstein und am Fuchsstein kann ich ebenfalls nichts sagen. Die sind meines Wissens heute nicht alle angefahren worden.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass Thomas (Präsi) hier auch nochmal was schreiben wird.


----------



## KleinerHirsch (19. Juli 2009)

Das war ja mal ein formidables Dreckswetter oben. 






Toll, daß so viele da waren (auf dem Bild sind nicht alle).






Und damit keiner auf dumme Gedanken kommt: es wurden natürlich keine gesperrten oder potentiell zu Schaden kommende Trails befahren, sondern ggfls. belaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (19. Juli 2009)

sipaq hat ja soweit alles gesagt. Ich fand vor allem gut, dass sich Biker aus allen Bereichen unseres Sports zusammengefunden haben um die Problematik zu besprechen. Das kein Mitarbeiter vom Forst dabei war ist sehr schade, ich denke der Nachmittag wäre sehr Konstruktiv verlaufen und beide Seiten hätten davon profitieren können.
Auch hätten wir Mountainbiker unser Image ins richtige Licht rücken können, das der größte Teil vernünftige und verantwortungsvolle Leute sind das wird ja anscheinen oft ignoriert. Das gilt natürlich für jeden Bereich, ob CC, Touri oder DH ist dabei völlig egal.

Zum Altkönig konnte ich aus den Gesprächen heraushören, dass die Trails Richtung  Norden/Westen schwer durchsetzbar sind, da nicht naturfester Boden, wobei das für Biker und Wanderer gilt. Das generelle Problem am Altkönig ist aber die unklare Wegführung. Da oben weis doch kein Wanderer oder Biker welcher Weg offiziell ist und welcher nicht. Hier sollte sich der Forst erst mal über ein Wegekonzept Gedanken machen bevor er uns Mountainbiker zu den Sündenböcken für die vielen Trais macht.
Aus meiner Sicht ist es auch schwer durchsetzbar die Offiziellen Wanderwege gesperrt zulassen, ich denke das wird sich wieder ändern.

Die inoffizielle DH-Strecke vom Feldberg bleibt aber ein Problem, da sie nicht auf vorhandenen naturfesten Wegen angelegt ist und der Forst ein rechtliches Problem hat.
Aber jetzt ist doch die beste Gelegenheit um druck auf die Offiziellen Stellen auszuüben und zwar für eine legale Strecke.
Aus meiner Sicht sollten wir eine DEMO machen für freie Trails und eine offizielle DH-Strecke, wo auch immer die im Taunus entstehen mag. Jeder von uns hat doch ein Recht auf seinen Sport. Bei einer DEMO reichen dann aber nicht 30 Leute, da müssen schon ein paar mehr Biker den Arsch zusammenkneifen und mitmachen, egal was da für ein Wetter ist!!!!
*Oder seit ihr alles Mädchen?*

Mein Vorschlag für den Ort steht ja bereit hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6140501&postcount=256
Na wie ist es DIMB, so als unterstützende Maßnahme für eure Arbeit.

Grüß an alle Mitstreiter

Marko


----------



## Jeronimo (19. Juli 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> sipaq hat ja soweit alles gesagt. Ich fand vor allem gut, dass sich Biker aus allen Bereichen unseres Sports zusammengefunden haben um die Problematik zu besprechen. Das kein Mitarbeiter vom Forst dabei war ist sehr schade, ich denke der Nachmittag wäre sehr Konstruktiv verlaufen und beide Seiten hätten davon profitieren können.
> Auch hätten wir Mountainbiker unser Image ins richtige Licht rücken können, das der größte Teil vernünftige und verantwortungsvolle Leute sind das wird ja anscheinen oft ignoriert. Das gilt natürlich für jeden Bereich, ob CC, Touri oder DH ist dabei völlig egal.
> 
> Zum Altkönig konnte ich aus den Gesprächen heraushören, dass die Trails Richtung  Norden/Westen schwer durchsetzbar sind, da nicht naturfester Boden, wobei das für Biker und Wanderer gilt. Das generelle Problem am Altkönig ist aber die unklare Wegführung. Da oben weis doch kein Wanderer oder Biker welcher Weg offiziell ist und welcher nicht. Hier sollte sich der Forst erst mal über ein Wegekonzept Gedanken machen bevor er uns Mountainbiker zu den Sündenböcken für die vielen Trais macht.
> ...



Sehr Vernünftig!!! Ich bin für ne echte DEMO !!!  Da hillft kein Unterschrifften Sammeln etc....


----------



## oldrizzo (19. Juli 2009)

...und wenn es dann regnet bleiben wieder einige daheim...


----------



## Marko S (19. Juli 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...und wenn es dann regnet bleiben wieder einige daheim...



Das sind dann alles Weicheier und Mädchen 

Aber Scherz bei Seite, das Thema ist einfach zu ernst und es geht doch um unser aller Hobby.
Wer also seinen Sport liebt muss auch bereit sein ne DEMO mitzumachen.


----------



## BigTobi (19. Juli 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> sipaq hat ja soweit alles gesagt. Ich fand vor Aus meiner Sicht sollten wir eine DEMO machen für freie Trails und eine offizielle DH-Strecke, wo auch immer die im Taunus entstehen mag. Jeder von uns hat doch ein Recht auf seinen Sport. Bei einer DEMO reichen dann aber nicht 30 Leute, da müssen schon ein paar mehr Biker den Arsch zusammenkneifen und mitmachen, egal was da für ein Wetter ist!!!!
> *Oder seit ihr alles Mädchen?*




ich finde es gut das so viel bei dem Dreckswetter vor Ort waren 
währe auch gerne anwesend gewesen, musste aber leider arbeiten 
ne DEMO sollte auf jeden Fall organisiert werden.
Ich währe sofort dabei und schätze ich könnte noch 2-3 Biker mitbringen
Dann natürlich mit genug Presse vor Ort


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Juli 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> ....
> 
> *Wenn das alles nicht hilft sollten wir alle zusammen ne Tour von Hohemark auf den Feldberg machen aber nicht durchs Gelände nein die Straße hoch.* Wenn da genügend Radfahrer mit machen, haben wir auf jeden Fall genügend Aufmerksamkeit.
> In Frankreich gehen die Bauern ja auch mit ihren Traktoren auf die Autobahn um ihrem Ärger Ausdruck zu verleihen, nur wir blöden Deutschen bekommen den Arsch nicht hoch.
> ...


das Problem ist nur...
wenns uns da einer böse will, gibts reichlich bußgelder wegen fehlender straßenausstattung, sprich reflektoren lampen schutzblech und weiß der teufel was.... ich glaub das die wenigsten an ihren bikes reflektoren haben 
naja und wenn nicht.....haben ja eh keine Nummernschilder... 

bin trotzdem für eine groß angelegt DEMO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (19. Juli 2009)

Hi,
hat sich schonmal einer überlegt dagegen rechtlich vorzugehen?
Widerspruch (wenn dieser erforderlich ist?hab gerade keinen Pfuhr/Pfeil zur Hand) und dann gegebenfalls klagen.

Bei §24 V HFG (die Ermächtigungsgrundlage) ist eine Ermessensvorschrift, dass heißt das die handelnde Behörde dieses ordungsgemäß ausgeübt haben muss. Wenn ich mir so manche Bilder in diesem Thread anschaue (bin leider derzeit nicht in FfM) handelt es sich dabei um gesperrte normale*Wege*-wie im unteren Bild. Bei diesen könnte man z.B. an eine Ermessensüberschreitung/ -fehlgebrauch denken, da nicht nur DH´ler und Freerider von dem Verbot betroffen sind, sondern auch normale Biker (die keine Strecken bauen und nur auf den Wegen fahren und normale FR like myself). Insoweit werden mit dem Verbot auch sogenannte Nicht-Störer in Anspruch genommen und hierfür ist aus dem vorliegend von euch geschriebenen keine Rechtfertigung herauszulesen. 
Daher würde ich mir die jeweiligen verbotenen Wege anschauen und ggf gegen das jeweilige Verbot Widerspruch einlegen (dazu muss man aber vor Ort sein).

Das nächste was mich stört, sind die Verbote mit den quer liegenden Baumstämmen an gut sichtbaren Stellen aufgestellt? Wenn nein stellt dieses Gefahr für Sachen,Leib und Leben dar und die zuständige Behörde muss diese Gefahrenquelle umgehend beseitigen.

Wünsche euch viel Erfolg (natürlich auch im eigen Interesse )


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juli 2009)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> Sehr Vernünftig!!! Ich bin für ne echte DEMO !!!  Da hillft kein Unterschrifften Sammeln etc....



 für ne konstruktive DEMO bin ich zu haben


----------



## Lucafabian (19. Juli 2009)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> das Problem ist nur...
> wenns uns da einer böse will, gibts reichlich bußgelder wegen fehlender straßenausstattung, sprich reflektoren lampen schutzblech und weiß der teufel was.... ich glaub das die wenigsten an ihren bikes reflektoren haben
> naja und wenn nicht.....haben ja eh keine Nummernschilder...



...mal abgesehen davon das die meisten sicher nicht auf dieser strasse unterwegs sein wollen,  die ist viel zu gefährlich!


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...mal abgesehen davon das die meisten sicher nicht auf dieser strasse unterwegs sein wollen,  die ist viel zu gefährlich!



das ist natürlich auch ein punkt... z.B diese ganzen bösen Motorradfahrer... ich denke wir sollten uns dafür einsetzen das die feldbergstraße für motorräder gesperrt wird und wenn man grad dabei ist kann man auch grad baumstämme quer legen das niemand mehr hochkommt ... 
das wäre nichts anderes als das was der Hessenforst mit uns gemacht hat!


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (19. Juli 2009)

naja außer das die straße legal angelegt ist^^
so gesehen dürfen sie da fahren, nur nicht so schnell wie sies bekanntlich tun. is eh alles quatsch!


----------



## BigTobi (19. Juli 2009)

Wenn ne DEMO auf öffentlichen Strassen sein soll,
dann z.B. auf dem letzten Stück zum Feldberg hoch.
Is nicht "ganz" so gefährlich da das ja eh ne Sackgasse ist.


----------



## --bikerider-- (19. Juli 2009)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Wenn ne DEMO auf öffentlichen Strassen sein soll,
> dann z.B. auf dem letzten Stück zum Feldberg hoch.
> Is nicht "ganz" so gefährlich da das ja eh ne Sackgasse ist.



da können wir ja mortz lange fahren mindestens 10min, seit denn wir fahren dauernt im Kreis   ... was ne demo.. aber leider hab ich auch noch nicht die zündende Idee


----------



## BigTobi (19. Juli 2009)

Dachte da auch eher an ne Vollsperrung als an ne Demofahrt.
Hatte mich wohl etwas "unglücklich" ausgedrückt


----------



## xtccc (19. Juli 2009)

lasst uns doch einfach das forstamt in königsstein mit "ihren" baumstämmen verbarrikadieren...noch`n schild ran "Dieses Amt ist ILLEGAL" und dann RTL & Co. dazu bestellen !


----------



## HelmutK (19. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Das nächste was mich stört, sind die Verbote mit den quer liegenden Baumstämmen an gut sichtbaren Stellen aufgestellt? Wenn nein stellt dieses Gefahr für Sachen,Leib und Leben dar und die zuständige Behörde muss diese Gefahrenquelle umgehend beseitigen.
> 
> Wünsche euch viel Erfolg (natürlich auch im eigen Interesse )



Das könnte eine gefährliche Argumentation sein, mit der wir uns unter Umständen mehr schaden als nutzen. Wenn wir argumentieren, dass über einen Weg gelegte Baumstämme eine Gefahr für uns darstellen und wir davor geschützt werden müssen, weil sonst der Waldbesitzer, der Forst etc. haften, dann spielen wir denjenigen in die Hand, die gegen das Befahren von Waldwegen mit Mountainbikes immer das Haftungsrisiko  anführen. Wir wissen alle (egal welchen Helm wir tragen), dass man selbst einen Trail, den man sehr gut kennt, nicht einfach so mit hohem Tempo runterbrettert, sondern erst mal vorsichtig fährt und sich anschaut, was sich alles so seit dem letzten Mal verändert hat - Auswaschungen, umgestürzte Bäume, etc. Danach kann man auf der zweiten Abfahrt immer noch seinen Spaß haben  

Die deutschen Gerichte stellen sich regelmäßig auf den Standpunkt, dass man sich im Wald auf eigene Gefahr bewegt und auch mit Hindernissen rechnen muss. Dies ist IMHO gut für uns, denn wir können damit das regelmäßig angeführte Argument der Waldbesitzer, dass ihnen unkalkulierbare Haftungsrisiken drohen, wenn wir auf allen Wegen fahren dürften, entkräften und haben damit ein starkes Argument für die Öffnung von Wegen - Open Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (19. Juli 2009)

wieso wenn wir die Straße zumachen mit genügend Radfahrern geht da so lange nichts bis wir oben sind, oder alternativ vom Sandplacken aus, dann wird es nicht so lange.


----------



## Jeronimo (19. Juli 2009)

wie wäre es im style von critical mass??? wer es nicht kennt einfach mal bei google eintippseln


----------



## Jeronimo (19. Juli 2009)

also treffpunkt ausmachen zur organisiation einer richtig ordentlichen demo mit allem was dazu gehört.plakate fahrräder lecuhtraketen,nee die lassen wir weg,megaphonen etc... und dann richtig mies doe räder von der hohemark  zum sandplacken,dann spontane stundenlange sitzblockade dann übern grossen feldberg nach kö !!!!!!!  wer macht mit und wann und wo teffen wir uns zur planung??? mit bla bla erreichen wir nichts bis garnichts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! auf ins gefecht!!!!!


----------



## soulfly (19. Juli 2009)

einfach an einem sonntag zwischen 12-15uhr am kreisel in hohemark mal sowas abziehen


[YT="hohe qualität" ]BJHbx5OZDh0&ap=%2526fmt%3D18[/YT]


----------



## Marko S (19. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich mir das mit dem Sandplacken so richtig überlege, gefällt mir die Idee immer besser.
1.	Größer Parklatz der kaum genutzt wird zum sammeln
2.	Straße oben am Feldberg gesperrt und die Autos kommen nach der anderen Seite hoch und runter
3.	starten und mit Polizei vorne weg hoch zum Feldberg
4.	oben auf dem Feldberg (Wendehammer) ist dann Ende
5.	auf dem Feldberg für unsere Sache werben

Das könnte möglicherweise angemeldet funktionieren, aber vielleicht kennt sich da jemand besser aus wie ich.

Gruß

Marko


----------



## andy1 (19. Juli 2009)

soulfly schrieb:


> einfach an einem sonntag zwischen 12-15uhr am kreisel in hohemark mal sowas abziehen



von unten ist es schon recht lang aber schlecht isses nicht...
nur wenn man es vorher hier reichlich publiziert ist die Rennleitung auch am Start und man kommt nicht mal bis zum Sandplacken.


----------



## Jeronimo (19. Juli 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das mit dem Sandplacken so richtig überlege, gefällt mir die Idee immer besser.
> 1.	Größer Parklatz der kaum genutzt wird zum sammeln
> 2.	Straße oben am Feldberg gesperrt und die Autos kommen nach der anderen Seite hoch und runter
> 3.	starten und mit Polizei vorne weg hoch zum Feldberg
> ...




so in der art,nur radikahler und bis durch kö!!!denn da sitzen die meisten würstchen die gegen biker sind.glaubt mir denn ich wohne da!!! ich werd meinen kumpel bei der kripo mal fragen was am effektifsten und legalsten ist.


----------



## Jeronimo (19. Juli 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> von unten ist es schon recht lang aber schlecht isses nicht...
> nur wenn man es vorher hier reichlich publiziert ist die Rennleitung auch am Start und man kommt nicht mal bis zum Sandplacken.



absolut richrig.daher treffen und nicht online bereden.aber ich sehe schon es werden immer mehr für die sache!!! biker brauchen trails!!!! und bei den verkaufszahlen in hessen an bikes und bekleidung kann ich mir net vorstellen das die alle am main ufer rumeiern.macht euch gedanken und schreibt mir gerne auch ne email ich muss jetz weg. bis denne


----------



## habkeinnick (19. Juli 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...und wenn es dann regnet bleiben wieder einige daheim...



Na ich habe wenigstens eine halbwegs gute  Ausrede...ich war gestern auf nem Junggesellenabschied...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (19. Juli 2009)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> absolut richrig.daher treffen und nicht online bereden.aber ich sehe schon es werden immer mehr für die sache!!! biker brauchen trails!!!! und bei den verkaufszahlen in hessen an bikes und bekleidung kann ich mir net vorstellen das die alle am main ufer rumeiern.macht euch gedanken und schreibt mir gerne auch ne email ich muss jetz weg. bis denne



vllt eine geschlossene form ala IG  ?


----------



## Marko S (19. Juli 2009)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> so in der art,nur radikahler und bis durch kö!!!denn da sitzen die meisten würstchen die gegen biker sind.glaubt mir denn ich wohne da!!! ich werd meinen kumpel bei der kripo mal fragen was am effektifsten und legalsten ist.



Na ja zu extrem sollten wir das ganze auch nicht machen.
Es ist doch erst mal wichtig, dass wir unsere Anliegen in die Öffentlichkeit bringen und vor allem auch als Menschen wahrgenommen werden. Nicht das wir die bösen Biker bleiben.
Als Testlauf eine Infoveranstaltung mit dem DIMB und allen anderer auf dem Feldberg.
Da oben treffen sich dann alle zu einer bestimmten Zeit und wir werden sehen wie viele für ihren Sport einstehen. Für so eine Veranstaltung braucht es nicht viel Aufwand. Alle Interessengemeinschaften machen ihren Stand da oben und wir kommen ganz zufällig zur selben Zeit auf dem Feldberg an.
Im Übrigen macht es keinen Sinn wenn wir in kleinen Gruppen auftreten und jeder seins macht. Hier hilft nur das gemeinsame agieren. Nur die masse macht uns stark. Also muss die Aktion auch massenkompatibel sein.


----------



## Kirschblotze (19. Juli 2009)

Möchte mich hier nochmal bei den Förstern für die netten Markierungen bedanken. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich soviele Trails bisher übersehen habe 

Nur Spaß ;-)


----------



## thto (19. Juli 2009)

Kirschblotze schrieb:


> Möchte mich hier nochmal bei den Förstern für die netten Markierungen bedanken. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich soviele Trails bisher übersehen habe
> 
> Nur Spaß ;-)


----------



## Dunkeltourer (19. Juli 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das mit dem Sandplacken so richtig überlege, gefällt mir die Idee immer besser.
> 1.	Größer Parklatz der kaum genutzt wird zum sammeln
> 2.	Straße oben am Feldberg gesperrt und die Autos kommen nach der anderen Seite hoch und runter
> 3.	starten und mit Polizei vorne weg hoch zum Feldberg
> ...



Ja, hier.  Das ist letztlich Verhandlungssache: Nachdem man die Demo (schriftlich) bei der zuständigen Polizeibehörde angemeldet hat, wollen die Details besprechen.  Das kenne ich nur in live, d.h., man muss sich zu einem (in Absprache vereinbarten) Termin dorthin bemühen.

Wenn denen eine Behinderung des Dosenverkehrs zu dicke ist, sagen sie es schon.  
Das Ergebnis hängt stark von den Personen ab, insbesondere des Einsatzleiters vor Ort.  Deren Ermessensspielraum ist riesig.


----------



## CoAXx (19. Juli 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es *auf keinen Fall am Sandblacken oder gar Feldi* passieren. 

Wir brauchen jeden Mann/Frau/Bike. Wenn es soweit oben stattfindet, scheiden sehr sehr viele schon vorneweg aus. Aber an der Hohemark oder Kreisel Königstein etc da kommen sicher sogar viele mit Familie usw.

Blabla in den Foren/Blog/Internet bringt uns kein Gehör. Wir müssen raus! Raus Raus raus! So wie heute am Fuchtanz trotz schlechten Wetters. 

Das ist genau wie mit dem neuen angeblichen Gesetz geg. Kinderpornoseiten: Alle kreischen auf im Netz aber keiner geht zu Demo. Dieses Editorial in der aktuellen ct beschreibt die Problematik recht gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leutz!

Fand es total klasse, dass trotz des miesen Wetters doch immerhin über 30 Leutz den Weg zum Fuchstanz gefunden haben. 

*Ergebnis:*
- um den Altkönig ist innerhalb wie außerhalb des Naturschutzgebiets so ziemlich alles dicht gemacht. 
- Ein paar Barrikaden und noch mehr HInweisschilder sind - von wem auch immer - im Verlauf der Woche bereits entfernt worden. 
- die beiden Hauptwanderwege vom Altkönig-Gipfel sind offen. Alle anspruchsvolleren Trails verbarrikadiert. 
- vom Gipfel haben wir noch 2 Trails ausgemacht, die aus unserer Sicht geöffnet werden sollten.
- unterhalb der Keltenwälle haben wir 4 weitere Trails ausgemacht, die problemlos offen sein sollten. 
- um den Feldberg sind keine Trails verbarrikadiert. 
- die Bauwerke in der nicht genehmigten DH-Strecke sind beseitigt.


*Wie sollte es weiter gehen:*
Eine Demo ist ne super Idee. Das ist aber noch bissl zu früh. Bitte lasst uns der Verwaltung erstmal die Chance geben auf unsere Vorschläge zu reagieren. Deswegen schlage ich folgende Vorgehensweise vor:

1. Unsere Open Trails! Vorschläge zum Altkönig an das Forstamt (Insgesamt 6 Trails werden wir innerhalb und außerhalb des Naturschutzgebiets einreichen)
2. Unseren offenen Brief zur Aufnahme der Runden Tisch Gespräche wegen legaler DH-Piste an das Landratsamt (stelle ich morgen hier rein).
3. Infotag vergleichbar Rinne veranstalten. Termin sollte nach Ende der Ferienzeit so gegen Ende August sein. 
4. Wenn keine oder sehr verzögerte Öffnung für unsere berechtigten Forderungen seitens der Verwaltungen gezeigt wird, unsere demokratischen Rechte exzessiver wahrnehmen. Dazu würde dann gehören: 
- Unterschriftensammlung
- Online-Petition
- Demo (zum Feldberg oder vor dem Behördensitz)

Aber wie gesagt, bitte alles zu seiner Zeit...

Wie heute schon von einigen beim Treffen vorgeschlagen, sollten wir detaillierte Planungen nicht hier im Forum diskutieren. Daher würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir einen Mailverteiler aufbauen. Alle, die aktiv mitmachen wollen, senden bitte ne Mail an kleinjohann et dimb.de und dann halten wir uns gegenseitig auf dem Laufenden. Bitte schreibt unbedingt Euren Forumsnamen mit in die Mail.


----------



## fuzzball (19. Juli 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Das könnte eine gefährliche Argumentation sein, mit der wir uns unter Umständen mehr schaden als nutzen. Wenn wir argumentieren, dass über einen Weg gelegte Baumstämme eine Gefahr für uns darstellen und wir davor geschützt werden müssen, weil sonst der Waldbesitzer, der Forst etc. haften, dann spielen wir denjenigen in die Hand, die gegen das Befahren von Waldwegen mit Mountainbikes immer das Haftungsrisiko  anführen. Wir wissen alle (egal welchen Helm wir tragen), dass man selbst einen Trail, den man sehr gut kennt, nicht einfach so mit hohem Tempo runterbrettert, sondern erst mal vorsichtig fährt und sich anschaut, was sich alles so seit dem letzten Mal verändert hat - Auswaschungen, umgestürzte Bäume, etc. Danach kann man auf der zweiten Abfahrt immer noch seinen Spaß haben
> 
> Die deutschen Gerichte stellen sich regelmäßig auf den Standpunkt, dass man sich im Wald auf eigene Gefahr bewegt und auch mit Hindernissen rechnen muss. Dies ist IMHO gut für uns, denn wir können damit das regelmäßig angeführte Argument der Waldbesitzer, dass ihnen unkalkulierbare Haftungsrisiken drohen, wenn wir auf allen Wegen fahren dürften, entkräften und haben damit ein starkes Argument für die Öffnung von Wegen - Open Trails!



Die Argumentation ist nicht gefährlich, da es um die vom Forstamt plazierten Baumstämme geht und nicht um allgemeine Gefahren des MTB Sports (da sind wir uns einig). Mit letzerem muss man rechnen, mit dem ersten nicht. 
Bin ja schon gespannt, ob es in 1 1/2 Monaten noch diese Sperren gibt, wenn ja ob man dann eine Strafe bezahlen muss, wenn man auf das Verbot scheißt - eine gute Möglichkeit klagebefugt zu werden


----------



## DrMainhattan (20. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz!
> 
> Fand es total klasse, dass trotz des miesen Wetters doch immerhin über 30 Leutz den Weg zum Fuchstanz gefunden haben.
> 
> ...


 

TOP! Super sachlich und durchdacht! Genau so sollte das durchgezogen werden... am Ende der "Eskalationspyramide" steht dann die Demo mit'm Demo! ;-)

Lässt sich eigentlich aus den gefällten, auf die Wege gefällten Bäumen eigentlich irgendwelche gescheiten Kicker dranbauen? (NUR SPAAAAAASSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Lucafabian (20. Juli 2009)

noch was zu gestern,
interessant war die  aussage der wanderein am eingang zum victoriatrail,
sie hatte uns gefragt was wir den hier machen würden. nach unserer erklärung kam von ihrer seite: "ihr sei auch schon aufgefallen sei, daß die ganzen schönen kleinen wege (bei uns sind das trails) geschlosssen werden und die wanderer immer mehr mehr auf die dicken breiten langweiligen geleitet werden." 

wir sollten die wanderer mit ins boot nehmen


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> noch was zu gestern,
> interessant war die  aussage der wanderein am eingang zum victoriatrail,
> sie hatte uns gefragt was wir den hier machen würden. nach unserer erklärung kam von ihrer seite: "ihr sei auch schon aufgefallen sei, daß die ganzen schönen kleinen wege (bei uns sind das trails) geschlosssen werden und die wanderer immer mehr mehr auf die dicken breiten langweiligen geleitet werden."
> 
> wir sollten die wanderer mit ins boot nehmen



Jede Kooperation, die uns den Rücken stärkt, ist nur zu begrüßen.

Es kann aber sein, dass auch hier (wie in anderen Regionen auch) die Meinung der Wanderer auf dem Trail für uns völlig ok ist, die Vorstände der Wanderverbände aber eine harte Linie fahren. Und da sich die "Sperrungen" ausschließlich gegen uns Biker richten, bin ich mir nicht sicher, dass z.B. der Taunusklub uns den Rücken stärken würde. Eine Kontaktaufnahme könnte aber nichts schaden.

Es könnte Erfolg versprechend sein, die nicht organisierten Wanderer auf das Problem aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## wissefux (20. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> wir sollten die wanderer mit ins boot nehmen



bin ich voll dafür  reiter und gastronomie nicht vergessen.

jogger können wir auch reinnehmen, nachdem wir gestern auf dem heimweg auf einer breiten wab von einem regenschirmjogger  beim überholen angepöbelt wurden. er schrie uns allerdings hinterher, wir sollen doch gefälligst auf der straße fahren  (vielleicht meinte er ja trail damit )
zu unserer verteidigung : es war ein bergaufstück und wir fuhren plauschend gemütlich daher. dennoch erschrak dieser typ derartig, als wir neben ihm waren, dass er uns sofort anmotzte. platz war mehr als genug, da fuxtanzzubringer. manchmal versteh ich die waldmitbenutzer einfach nicht 
fazit : wir müssen wieder runter von den wab´s und rauf auf die trails 

ich sach ja, der forst hat sich ein fettes eigentor geschossen


----------



## HelmutK (20. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> (1) Die Argumentation ist nicht gefährlich, da es um die vom Forstamt plazierten Baumstämme geht und nicht um allgemeine Gefahren des MTB Sports (da sind wir uns einig). Mit letzerem muss man rechnen, mit dem ersten nicht.
> (2) Bin ja schon gespannt, ob es in 1 1/2 Monaten noch diese Sperren gibt, wenn ja ob man dann eine Strafe bezahlen muss, wenn man auf das Verbot scheißt - eine gute Möglichkeit klagebefugt zu werden



(1) Da sind wir uns nicht ganz einig - worum es mir geht ist Folgendes: Wenn jemand für einen von ihm über einen Weg gelegten Baumstamm haftet, dann würde aber auch der jeweilige Waldbesitzer als Verkehrssicherungspflichtiger dafür haften, wenn er den über den Weg liegenden Baum nicht schnellstmöglich beseitigt oder davor warnt. Damit wären die Waldbesitzer in ihrer - nach der Rechtsprechung bisher unbegründeten - Auffassung bestätigt, dass ihnen unkalkulierbare Haftungsrisiken drohen, wenn man das Biken im Wald auf allen Wegen erlaubt.

(2) Das ist eine interessante Idee. Allerdings sollte das gut geplant sein, um die Klage auch gewinnen zu können und damit einen für uns positiven Präzendenzfall zu schaffen. Es müsste sich jedenfalls um einen einen Weg handeln, auf dem in Hessen das Radfahren nach dem Hessischen Forstgesetz erlaubt ist. Alternativ könnte man sich auf die Suche nach einem Weg machen, der rechtswidrig gesperrt wurde und unter Berufung auf das Betretungsrecht auf Aufhebung des Verbots klagen. Aber auch hier ist Vorsicht geboten, wie die vielen erfolglosen Klagen von Reitern und Reiterverbänden gegen Wegsperrungen zeigen.


----------



## CaseOnline (20. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> bin ich voll dafür  reiter und gastronomie nicht vergessen.



...und die Anregung der Fuchstanz-Wirtin, die Tourismusverbände des Naturparks einzubeziehen, ebenfalls nicht vergessen. "Hibike" und MTBC Wehrheim waren gestern ja schon anwesend.


----------



## Mousy (20. Juli 2009)

Was sind denn das eigentlich für Bilder auf dem Verbotsschild ?
Ob der Forst die selber gemacht hat ? Wohl eher nicht.

Wurden da am Ende Urheberrechte des Fotografen, bzw. Persönlichkeitsrechte des abgebildeten Fahrers verletzt ?


----------



## andy1 (20. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich die Waldbesitzer nun eigentlich wollen - ich kann mir nur vorstellen dass es nur um die selbsgemachten Sprungschanzen und extra angelegten Trails geht bei denen Bäume von den Bikern mit mitgebrachten Sägen etc. umgelegt werden.

Eine andere Intention haben natürlich Forstämter und so wie ich das verstehe sind die meisten Flächen in öffentlichem Besitz.
Doch was kann diese stören wenn man auf den Trails fährt?

Schließt man Nortshorefans und Schanzenbauer mal aus - kann es diesen  beiden Besitzgruppen es eigentlich egal sein was der übliche Mountainbiker im Wald so treibt - er trainiert oder flaniert, fährt schöne Strecken ab, macht normalerweise keinen Schaden.
Treten sie in Scharen auf wie am Frankenstein bei Darmstadt sieht bemerkt man schonmal eine stärkere Nutzung an manchen Stellen.
Im Taunus verteilt es sich jedoch ganz gut.

Sind es also Konflikte mit den Wanderern die sich nun gegenüber früher gehäuft haben sollten?
Dies muss ausser dem vorgeschobenen Umweltschutz die hauptsächliche Ursache sein.

Was mich wundert ist dass man kein Statement aus dem Lager der Jägersleut (bin selber einer) hört - mag wohl auch damit zusammenhängen dass Forst und Jagd bei staatlichen Flächen eins sind.
Als (dortiger) Jäger würde ich mich schon eher über die vielen Trails etc. ärgern da die ganzen Rückzugsgebiete für das Wild zerschnitten sind.
Das ist aber sicher schon seit Jahren so - die Jagdpacht wird dementsprechend sicher schon gemindert sein.
Dann müsste man natürlich konsequenterweise jeden Nutzer dort heraushalten - Wanderer, Radler,  Hundeführer, Schlittenhundefahrer, Skitourengänger, Skifahrer, Schlittenfahrer.
Das wäre konsequent.

Wer will das Wegeverbot kontrollieren? Jede Regelung ist nur so gut wie sie auch überwacht wird und bisher habe ich dort kaum mal jemand gesehen der nach Forst/Jagd etc, aussieht. 
Erwischt werden gar nicht möglich?
Und falls es keine Einigung gibt? Soviel Holz können die gar nicht dahinwerfen dass es keine Umfahrung gibt oder dass es nicht von den vielzahligen Bikern beiseite gehoben wird. Und soviele Schilder können die gar nicht hinhängen als dass sie nicht jemand entfernt oder mit einer Lackdose verziert.


Ich werde am WE selbst mal dort oben vorbeischauen und meine üblichen Wege abfahren die meiner Meinung normal nutzbar sein müssten.

Dürfen CTF-veranstalter ihre bisherigen Strecken nun nicht mehr befahren lassen? Also noch mehr Radler auf die Waldautobahnen schicken für noch mehr Konflikte mit Wanderern?

Wir müssen unsere Lobby verstärken durch weitere :
- Tourismusverbände
- Dachgeber (Hotels, Pensionen Jugendherbergen, Camingplätze etc.)
- MTB-Reiseveranstalter (Beispiel Go Crazy)
- Fahrradshops (wie schon genannt)
- Gastronomie (wie schon genannt)
- ADFC-Frankfurt und deren Ortsverbände (da habe ich auch schon nette Meinungen von den Tourenfahrern gelesen)
- was ich noch ausgelassen habe aber auch schon genannt wurde: die große Wandererlobby - falls man da einen gemeinsamen Nenner findet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaDuWerSonst (20. Juli 2009)

Die Frage, was die Waldbesitzer und der Forst wollen ist doch klar, dazu muß man sich nur mal intensiv mit deren Internetseite befassen.

Biker sind dort nicht berücksichtigt und vermutlich auch nicht gewünscht.

Wenn ihr vom Forst beachtet werden wollt, dann solltet ihr das Bike gegen Waffen tauschen und bereit sein zum Töten!! Wir sind halt nicht hart genug, da wir ja nur Spaß wollen anstatt sooo einen schönen Rehbock hinzurichten, im schönen Hessenforst.

http://www.hessen-forst.de/service/pressemitteilungen/pm_12.07.2009.htm

Achtung könnte Ironisch gemeint sein!


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Juli 2009)

das klingt schon pervers (zitat):

"Im Sinne einer *tierschutzgerechten* und erfolgreichen *Jagdausübung* werden die Jagdgäste von HESSEN-FORST gebeten..."


----------



## andy1 (20. Juli 2009)

die wollen zumindest mal viel Geld machen und Holz verkaufen...
doch wollen sie acuh den Tourimus lenken oder komplett ausschließen?



























Zitat aus Webseite Landesjagdverband OÖ:



> Durch verschiedene, zum Teil schon erwähnte Maßnahmen, die alle Naturnutzer mittragen sollten, wäre es durchaus möglich den Lebensraum des Wildes, der sich nicht nur in den Zufluchtsstätten des Schutzwaldbereiches befinden sollte, mit den Interessen von uns Menschen sinnfällig zu teilen.
> Wenn ein gewisses Kontingent an größeren Wildtieren gehalten und bewirtschaftet werden soll (im Interesse des Tourismus, der Jagd und der Landeskultur), ist eine Lenkung von Tourismus, Erholungsverkehr, Sport, aber auch Jagdbetrieb nötig. Wo diese menschlichen Naturnutzungsinteressen oder Einflüsse nebeneinander existieren sollen, müssen die jeweiligen Interessen aufeinander abgestimmt werden.


----------



## frankweber (20. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich mir mein grobes Fahrrad ansehe und dagegen die hier abgebildeten zarten Waldpflegegeschöpfe bin ich mir ganz sicher dass nur ich die Zerstörung des Bodens verursache ----------und schäme mich dafür so sehr daß ich mir doch beim nächsten Mal auch lieber so ein zartes Teil kaufe statt so ein grobes bike mit 180 FW und breiten Reifen, was metertiefe Rillen im Wald hinterläßt.

Beim Anblick dieser Geräte koch ich immer über......... sorry für diese ausgelebte Ironie


----------



## michi220573 (20. Juli 2009)

Könnte es sein, dass man auf Forstseite der Ansicht ist, dass die Forstfahrzeuge zwar einmal erhebliche Schäden verursachen, diese aber renaturieren können, sobald die Baumfällarbeiten abgeschlossen sind, während wir Biker immer wieder auf den selben Wegen für Schäden sorgen, die wegen der fortdauernden Nutzung der Wege nicht renaturieren können?

Ansonsten käme mir nur noch das Argument des Geldverdienens in den Sinn - die Wälder werden halt wegen höherer Interessen abgeholzt und zerfurcht, während wir Biker nur zum Spaß da rumradeln und Schäden verursachen.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (20. Juli 2009)

michi220573 schrieb:


> ..., während wir Biker nur zum Spaß da rumradeln und Schäden verursachen.



Es soll sogar unter uns Leute geben, die damit auch Geld verdienen!

Aber mal im Ernst, ich habe schon seit Jahren die Meinung, man mag uns in den meisten Wäldern (mal abgesehen von wenigen Brennpunkten zwischen Wanderern und Radl) nicht, weil wir einfach einen viel größeren Aktionsradius haben als fast alle Waldfußgänger, die mal eben Sonntags den Waldparkplatz ansteuern, sich dann auf fünf Kilometer in 4 Stunden so starker erschöpfen, dass mindestens zwei Stück Kuchen und zwei Helle mit klarer Begleitung der Wiederherstellung nachhelfen müssen, während unsereins an einem Nachmittag in Waldregionen vorstoßen kann, die sonst nur dem autobestückten Jadggetriebenen oder den Walderntehelfern zugänglich sind.
Und genau dass will man nicht, weil wir Dinge entdecken und sehen, die besser keiner sehen sollte. Ich weiß nicht, wie viele illegale Futterstellen ich schon entdeckt habe als ich auf der Suche nach neuen Wegen war und "mich festgefahren habe" und ich dann NATÜRLICH SCHIEBEND , den direkten Wald durchkreuzt habe.
Dabei entdeckt man leider auch immer wieder Holzerntestellen, die in ihrer Wirkung einem Acker sehr nahe kommen, jedoch wird das  Waldöckosystem sicher viel stärkeren Schaden dabei erleiden, als eine chemische Fläche mit dem Namen Acker!.
Abschließend kann ich nach manchen Gesprächen mit Förstern oder Jäger, die ich auch zum Teil im Kundenkreis habe vermuten, dass einige immer noch ein etwas verträumtes Bild aus den Zeiten der Heimatfilme aufrecht erhalten wollen, und dazu passt der schnell, moderne MTB-ler nicht!

Und das alles ist blöd für uns, denn dadurch kämpfen wir oft nur gegen Gefühle und Vorurteile und die Naturschutzargumente sind fast immer nur vorgeschoben!
Sachliche Punkte, wie Naturschutz kann man ggf. durch Fakten widerlegen, manifestierte Vorurteile kann man fast nur als Therapeut bearbeiten, weshalb ich unsere Chancen für sehr gering erachte, etwas gegen den gewaltigen Ermessensspielraum von Behörden setzten zu könnten, was die Wege für uns wieder legalisiert. Da kann uns nur die Politik helfen oder die Zeit. 
Aber Vorurteile halten sich halt sehr, sehr lang!

Vorgeschriebenes sind nur so "Träumerei" von mir.


----------



## michi220573 (20. Juli 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> ... weil wir Dinge entdecken und sehen, die besser keiner sehen sollte. ...



Nicht ganz, denn der Limeswanderweg zwischen Sandplacken und Saalburg musste schon ganz üble Attacken seitens der Baumfälltrupps erleiden. Und das ist einer der meist begangenen Wege im Taunus überhaupt. Gerade deshalb glaube ich, dass man sich einfach auf höhere Interessen beruft, eine Verhältnismäßigkeit also niemanden interessiert. Im Berner Oberland haben sie eine ganze Gletscherregion für Biker gesperrt, damit sie eine Beschneiungsanlage bauen dürfen. Offizielle Begründung - Naturschutz ... Ganze Tunnel haben sie in den Berg gesprengt, eine Wasserleitung mit an die 1.000 m Höhenunterschied verlegt. Aber da standen auch höhere Interessen sprich Geldverdienen dahinter. Einen Rollercoaster haben sie auf 3.000 m auch noch in den Berg gebaut. Naturschutz  Und wir 20 Biker pro Jahr dürfen da nun nicht mehr hoch.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (20. Juli 2009)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, denn der Limeswanderweg zwischen Sandplacken und Saalburg musste schon ganz üble Attacken seitens der Baumfälltrupps erleiden. Und das ist einer der meist begangenen Wege im Taunus überhaupt. Gerade deshalb glaube ich, dass man sich einfach auf höhere Interessen beruft, eine Verhältnismäßigkeit also niemanden interessiert. Im Berner Oberland haben sie eine ganze Gletscherregion für Biker gesperrt, damit sie eine Beschneiungsanlage bauen dürfen. Offizielle Begründung - Naturschutz ... Ganze Tunnel haben sie in den Berg gesprengt, eine Wasserleitung mit an die 1.000 m Höhenunterschied verlegt. Aber da standen auch höhere Interessen sprich Geldverdienen dahinter. Einen Rollercoaster haben sie auf 3.000 m auch noch in den Berg gebaut. Naturschutz  Und wir 20 Biker pro Jahr dürfen da nun nicht mehr hoch.





xtccc schrieb:


> lasst uns doch einfach das forstamt in königsstein mit "ihren" baumstämmen verbarrikadieren...noch`n schild ran "Dieses Amt ist ILLEGAL" und dann RTL & Co. dazu bestellen !


Das wäre mal der geringste Anfang!

Gibt es irgendeine grundlegende gesellschaftliche Veränderung, die nur durch Gespräche erfolgte?? Nennt mir nur eine, wo nicht im Vorfeld oder im Hintergrund massiv Druck oder Gewalt im Spiel war.


----------



## CoAXx (20. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Jede Kooperation, die uns den Rücken stärkt, ist nur zu begrüßen.
> <snip>
> Es könnte Erfolg versprechend sein, die nicht organisierten Wanderer auf das Problem aufmerksam zu machen.



Wir sollten eigene Informationen verteilen/anbringen. (Hintergrundinfos, aktueller Stand, eigene Position). 
All die ahnungsloses Wanderer/Biker etc glauben doch an das was da an den Bäumen hängt, allein weil sie denken das ist von offizieller Seite und wird schon so stimmen. Das halte ich für (wie schonmal weiter oben von mir gesagt) am gefährlichsten an den angebrachten Schildern. Daher begrüsse* ich *jedes Schild das nicht mehr hängt. Hier im Forum tummeln sich doch die wenigsten, die den wirklichen Hintergund mitbekommen .

*Ich würde mich jedenfalls sofort bereiterklären, Infos anzubringen (wenn erlaubt) und regelmäßig zu aktualisieren oder zu kontrollieren*. Endlich ein gescheiter Grund mehr zu trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (20. Juli 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> (1) Da sind wir uns nicht ganz einig - worum es mir geht ist Folgendes: Wenn jemand für einen von ihm über einen Weg gelegten Baumstamm haftet, dann würde aber auch der jeweilige Waldbesitzer als Verkehrssicherungspflichtiger dafür haften, wenn er den über den Weg liegenden Baum nicht schnellstmöglich beseitigt oder davor warnt. Damit wären die Waldbesitzer in ihrer - nach der Rechtsprechung bisher unbegründeten - Auffassung bestätigt, dass ihnen unkalkulierbare Haftungsrisiken drohen, wenn man das Biken im Wald auf allen Wegen erlaubt.
> 
> (2) Das ist eine interessante Idee. Allerdings sollte das gut geplant sein, um die Klage auch gewinnen zu können und damit einen für uns positiven Präzendenzfall zu schaffen. Es müsste sich jedenfalls um einen einen Weg handeln, auf dem in Hessen das Radfahren nach dem Hessischen Forstgesetz erlaubt ist. Alternativ könnte man sich auf die Suche nach einem Weg machen, der rechtswidrig gesperrt wurde und unter Berufung auf das Betretungsrecht auf Aufhebung des Verbots klagen. Aber auch hier ist Vorsicht geboten, wie die vielen erfolglosen Klagen von Reitern und Reiterverbänden gegen Wegsperrungen zeigen.



Räusper - es gibt hier keine formelle Sperrungen der Forstverwaltung. Lediglich Hinweisschilder auf die Rechtslage. Zufälligerweise an quer auf dem Trail liegende Bäume genagelt 
Faktisch ist es eine Sperre, die jedoch einer formalen Prüfung nicht standhalten kann. 
Wenn das Forstamt gesperrt hätte, ohne die Interessenvertretungen (DIMB und Vereine) zu beteiligen, dürften wir als Interessenvertretung nach dem Landesforstgesetz wohl erst recht einen Klagegrund haben. Insofern schlau eingefädelt vom Forstamt.


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Juli 2009)

Die aufgezählten Interessengrupperiungen werden eingebunden. Hatte ich ja oben schon mal geschrieben. 

Die "unorganisierten Waldnutzer" mit Flyern "Pro Bike" zu informieren ist eine gute Idee 

Denke, dass die Kneipen am Fuchstanz die sicherlich auslegen würden. Ein paar Plakate dazu wären auch nicht schlecht. Am Feldberg sicherlich auch. 

Inhaltlich fände ich folgende Forderungen als *Kernaussagen* wichtig:


Legale Abfahrtsstrecke für Biker (5 Jahre läufts und und noch nichts passiert)

Open Trails am Altkönig (wieder alle Trails öffnen, die natur- und sozialverträglich befahren werden können)

Wir halten uns an unsere Regeln und wollen gerecht behandelt werden (vielleicht noch die Trail Rules dazu setzen).

*Fragen in die Runde:*

Welche weiteren Auslegestellen haben wir? 
Wer kann Flyer verteilen? Vielleicht sogar auf dem Trail die Wanderer ins nette Gespräch verwickeln? Netter menschlicher Kontakt ist immer noch die beste Werbung...
Wer wagt sich an den Flyer text?
Wer mag das Design übernehmen (sonst fragen wir einen unserer Grafiker)?

Die Kosten für die Flyer übernimmt die DIMB.


----------



## BOSTAD (20. Juli 2009)

Also ich würde definitiv bei meinen Ausfahrten bzw. bei meinen umliegenden Radgeschäften Flyer verteilen/auslegen. Reichweite Ginnheim/Bockenheim/ Nordend. Wie komme ich dann an die Flyer?


----------



## sipaq (20. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> *Fragen in die Runde:*
> 
> Welche weiteren Auslegestellen haben wir?
> Wer kann Flyer verteilen? Vielleicht sogar auf dem Trail die Wanderer ins nette Gespräch verwickeln? Netter menschlicher Kontakt ist immer noch die beste Werbung...


 Passende Auslegestellen wären sicher die diversen Bikeshops hier in der Region, also HiBike in Kronberg, Montimare, Mainbike, Böttgen in Frankfurt, Denfeld in Bad Homburg, Bikeschmiede und City Bike & Fun in Oberursel um nur mal die bekannteren zu nennen (*bitte jetzt keine Diskussion hier über das für und wider dieser Händler!!!*).

Die Gastronomie am Sandplacken, am Roten Kreuz und am Herzberg kann man sicher auch noch ansprechen. Da schauen auch öfters MTB'ler auf ein Weizen oder ein Stück Kuchen vorbei.

Fürs Flyer verteilen würde ich mich auch freiwillig melden. Wie schon an anderer Stelle gesagt wurde, ist das ein guter Grund um mehr zu trainieren


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2009)

In den Shops in Kriftel (4Riders und Rat, Räder, Reisen), Hofheim (Fahrrad Freund) und Bad Soden würde ich nachfragen und sie mit Flyern versorgen. Wenn sich kein Wiesbadener findet auch einige Shops in Wiesbaden.

Außerdem die Ausflugslokale Gundelhard (Kelkheim), Viehweide (Hofheim/Kelkheim), Meisterturm (Hofheim), Neufville-Turm (Eppstein) und das Naturfreundehaus an der Billtalhöhe (Königstein).

Hab` den Kaisertempel in Eppstein (und bestimmt noch einige andere...) vergessen.


----------



## CoAXx (20. Juli 2009)

Wenn es erlaubt ist sowas dort anzubringen, mache ich gerne Rund um Altkönig wie Emminghaushütte, 7 Brüder, Hohemark, Windeck, Brunnen B455, Parkplatz Falkenstein etc

Raum Bornheim, Preungesheim, Bad Vilbel, Oberursel kann ich auch bei Bikeläden vorbeifahrn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PFADFINDER (20. Juli 2009)

@ Präsi - ich kann den Flyer machen. Habt eh was gut bei mir. Bzw. ich stehe ja doch in der Pflicht. Also, gib Bescheid. Kann auch den Druck organisieren.

Tim


----------



## Konaschaf (20. Juli 2009)

Wendet euch doch bitte mal an Tauna-Tours...gute Gastro und die habe für solche Vorhaben eigentlich immer ein offenes Ohr -  ein Info-Event wäre hier sicherlich kein Thema.
@Thomas: Kontakt kann ich herstellen


----------



## Dunkeltourer (20. Juli 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Wenn es erlaubt ist sowas dort anzubringen, mache ich gerne Rund um Altkönig wie Emminghaushütte, 7 Brüder, Hohemark, Windeck, Brunnen B455, Parkplatz Falkenstein etc



Vermutlich ist das (ohne Genehmigung der Forstbehörde ;o) nicht erlaubt.  Aber solange der Aufhänger nicht erwischt wird, haben die paar Exemplare latürnich ein optimales Aufwand/Wirkung-Verhältnis.

Versprecht euch nicht zuviel von der Wirkung von Flyern in Radläden.  Die gehen da in der Regel visuell unter (falls die Belegschaft sie nicht exklusiv plaziert).  Die Stapel besser nicht zu dick machen, 5 bis 10 pro Laden sollten es tun.
Am wichtigsten ist eh, dass die Presse das Zeug kriegt.

BTW: Wie sieht es mit sonstigen Verbänden aus?  Wie ist z.B. der Taunusclub drauf - und auf Absperrungen zu sprechen?


----------



## HelmutK (20. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> (1) Räusper - es gibt hier keine formelle Sperrungen der Forstverwaltung. Lediglich Hinweisschilder auf die Rechtslage. Zufälligerweise an quer auf dem Trail liegende Bäume genagelt
> Faktisch ist es eine Sperre, die jedoch einer formalen Prüfung nicht standhalten kann.
> 
> (2)Wenn das Forstamt gesperrt hätte, ohne die Interessenvertretungen (DIMB und Vereine) zu beteiligen, dürften wir als Interessenvertretung nach dem Landesforstgesetz wohl erst recht einen Klagegrund haben. Insofern schlau eingefädelt vom Forstamt.



(1)Dann wäre zu prüfen, wie die Rechtslage nun tatsächlich ist. Handelt es sich um Wege, dann ist nach § 24 Abs. 4 Satz 1 Hess. Forstgesetz das Radfahren erlaubt und die Hinweisschilder sind falsch.  Handelt es sich nicht um Wege, sondern um durch regelmäßige Benutzung entstandene Trampelpfade in einem Naturschutzgebiet, dann sind die Hinweisschilder höchstwahrscheinlich unvollständig, denn dann wäre auch das Betreten durch Wanderer illegal. Dürfen dagegen Wanderer diese Wege legal benutzen, dann gilt das auch für Radfahrer und kann nur durch eine förmlich herbeigeführte Sperrung herbeigeführt werden. Nur so zur Vollständigkeit - das Hessische Forstgesetz verwendet nur den Begriff "Weg" und die dazu ergangene Durchführungsverordnung den Begriff "feste Wege". Wenn das Befahren der jetzt faktisch gesperrten Wege illegal sein soll, dann müßte jemand erklären können, warum es sich dabei weder um Wege noch um feste Wege handelt und wie der Mountainbiker erkennen soll,  ein Weg weder ein Weg noch ein fester Weg ist. Zum Begriff "fest" http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/fest und zum Begriff "Weg" http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Weg

(2) In der mir bekannten Rechtsprechung wird die Auffassung vertreten, dass die Waldbenutzungsrechte der Natur der Sache nach nicht von juristischen Personen (z. B. Vereinen), sondern nur von natürlichen Personen wahrgenommen werden können (so wohl zuletzt VG Arnsberg, Beschlusss vom 24.06.2008, 1 L 302/08 zu § 14 BWaldG und § 2 LFoG NRW; es ging in diesem Fall um den P-Weg-Marathon). Allerdings könnte man ruhig mal darüber nachdenken, ob sich nach Klärung der Sachlage zu (1) eine natürliche Person findet, die den Klageweg beschreitet. Der Streitwert und damit die Gerichts- und Anwaltskosten dürften sich in der ersten Instanz noch in überschaubaren Grenzen bewegen. Bei einem Streitwert von EUR 5.000,-- (so beim P-Weg-Marathon festgesetzt) dürfte sich im Falle des Unterliegens das Kostenrisiko (Gerichtskosten, Anwaltskosten, Auslagen) auf ca. EUR 2.000,-- bis EUR 2.500,-- belaufen. Man könnte ja mal darüber nachdenken, ob sich nicht Sponsoren und Spender für die Finanzierung finden.


----------



## doppelkorn (20. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Die aufgezählten Interessengrupperiungen werden eingebunden. Hatte ich ja oben schon mal geschrieben.
> 
> Die "unorganisierten Waldnutzer" mit Flyern "Pro Bike" zu informieren ist eine gute Idee
> 
> ...



unsere flyer vom info tag in darmstadt sind ja immernoch dafür zugebrauchen und liegen bei verschiedenen WOFFM mitglieder jederzeit bereit!


----------



## andy1 (20. Juli 2009)

Ein Flyer zum downloaden wäre gut, einer der schwarz/weiss wie auch bunt gut wirkt.
Ich würde z.B. einige (in der Firma ) ausdrucken und auslegen.

Vilbel/Frankfurt in Läden auslegen und den Weg rauf von Vilbel zum Sandplacken könnte ich ein paar anpicken.


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. Juli 2009)

Ich würd mich gern in die Flyererstellung mit reinhängen. Ich bin nicht der beste Flyerdesigner aber meine Stärken sind normalerweise ein wenig Ordnung und Struktur damits leicht lesbar bleibt reinzubringen  Und für den Druck hab ich auch Kontakte, dann könnten wir ja schauen wo wir mehr von haben.


----------



## Eggbuster (20. Juli 2009)

doppelkorn schrieb:


> unsere flyer vom info tag in darmstadt sind ja immernoch dafür zugebrauchen und liegen bei verschiedenen WOFFM mitglieder jederzeit bereit!



Genau dafür haben wir die Flyer ja entworfen...
Denke auch, dass die schon vorhandene Flyervorlage hierfür gut geutzt werden kann...

mal ein kleiner Einblick:

http://www.woffm.de/info.html


----------



## fuzzball (21. Juli 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> (1)Dann wäre zu prüfen, wie die Rechtslage nun tatsächlich ist. Handelt es sich um Wege, dann ist nach § 24 Abs. 4 Satz 1 Hess. Forstgesetz das Radfahren erlaubt und die Hinweisschilder sind falsch.  Handelt es sich nicht um Wege, sondern um durch regelmäßige Benutzung entstandene Trampelpfade in einem Naturschutzgebiet, dann sind die Hinweisschilder höchstwahrscheinlich unvollständig, denn dann wäre auch das Betreten durch Wanderer illegal. Dürfen dagegen Wanderer diese Wege legal benutzen, dann gilt das auch für Radfahrer und kann nur durch eine förmlich herbeigeführte Sperrung herbeigeführt werden. Nur so zur Vollständigkeit - das Hessische Forstgesetz verwendet nur den Begriff "Weg" und die dazu ergangene Durchführungsverordnung den Begriff "feste Wege". Wenn das Befahren der jetzt faktisch gesperrten Wege illegal sein soll, dann müßte jemand erklären können, warum es sich dabei weder um Wege noch um feste Wege handelt und wie der Mountainbiker erkennen soll,  ein Weg weder ein Weg noch ein fester Weg ist. Zum Begriff "fest" http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/fest und zum Begriff "Weg" http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Weg
> 
> (2) In der mir bekannten Rechtsprechung wird die Auffassung vertreten, dass die Waldbenutzungsrechte der Natur der Sache nach nicht von juristischen Personen (z. B. Vereinen), sondern nur von natürlichen Personen wahrgenommen werden können (so wohl zuletzt VG Arnsberg, Beschlusss vom 24.06.2008, 1 L 302/08 zu § 14 BWaldG und § 2 LFoG NRW; es ging in diesem Fall um den P-Weg-Marathon). Allerdings könnte man ruhig mal darüber nachdenken, ob sich nach Klärung der Sachlage zu (1) eine natürliche Person findet, die den Klageweg beschreitet. Der Streitwert und damit die Gerichts- und Anwaltskosten dürften sich in der ersten Instanz noch in überschaubaren Grenzen bewegen. Bei einem Streitwert von EUR 5.000,-- (so beim P-Weg-Marathon festgesetzt) dürfte sich im Falle des Unterliegens das Kostenrisiko (Gerichtskosten, Anwaltskosten, Auslagen) auf ca. EUR 2.000,-- bis EUR 2.500,-- belaufen. Man könnte ja mal darüber nachdenken, ob sich nicht Sponsoren und Spender für die Finanzierung finden.



Das Problem ist, dass sich der hessische Gesetzgeber sich wiedermal davor gedrückt hat einen Begriff zu definieren; daher wie bei der Rechtsprechung des VGH zu § 11 HSOG,bei welcher Defintionen anderer Bundesländer verwendet wurde.

z.B.

*NRW*
§ 49
Betretungsbefugnis
(1) In der freien Landschaft ist *das Betreten der privaten Wege und Pfade, der Wirtschaftswege sowie der Feldraine, Böschungen, Öd- und Brachflächen und anderer landwirtschaftlich nicht genutzter Flächen zum Zwecke der Erholung auf eigene Gefahr gestattet*, soweit sich nicht aus den Bestimmungen dieses Abschnitts oder aus anderen Rechtsvorschriften Abweichungen ergeben. Für das Betreten des Waldes gelten die Bestimmungen des Landesforstgesetzes.
(2) Absatz 1 gilt sinngemäß für das Radfahren und das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen in der freien Landschaft. Das Radfahren ist jedoch nur auf privaten Straßen und Wegen gestattet. Radfahrer und Reiter haben auf Fußgänger besondere Rücksicht zu nehmen.

*oder BW*
§ 51
Betreten der freien Landschaft
(3) Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern (ohne Motorkraft) und Krankenfahrstühlen (auch mit Motorantrieb) ist nur auf *hierfür geeigneten Wegen erlaubt*. Auf Fußgänger ist Rücksicht zu nehmen.


Natürlich sind auch diese Begriffe nicht besonders überzeugend definiert, aber wenn es sich bei einem Pfad um einen auf einer Wanderkarte eingezeichneten Weg/Pfad handelt (z.B.), wird das Forstamt es schwierig haben diesem das Merkmal "Weg" abzusprechen. Bei der Definition "fester" Weg in der Verordung, wenn es sich dabei um kein Redaktionsversehen handelt, ist aus meiner Sicht dahingehend auszulegen, dass dieses sich auf den Weg bezieht; also ob der jeweilige Weg als solcher anzusehen, nicht um sein Beschaffenheit (Asphalt,Schotter...).Ausgehend von dem oben geschriebenen dürfte einem als Wanderweg anerkannten Pfad das Merkmal "fest" nicht abzusprechen sein. Eine andere Auslegung dürfte problematisch sein,  da das fest insoweit unbestimmt ist und dennoch in Grundrechte eines jeden Radler und Wanderer eingreift.


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Juli 2009)

Eggbuster schrieb:


> Genau dafür haben wir die Flyer ja entworfen...
> Denke auch, dass die schon vorhandene Flyervorlage hierfür gut geutzt werden kann...
> 
> mal ein kleiner Einblick:
> ...



Der Flyer ist als allgemeiner Flyer unverändert hervorragend geeignet. Wir brauchen hier aber zudem einen Flyer, der auf die konkrete Situation aufmerksam macht:


5 Jahre Stagnation zum legalen DH
Trailöffnung am Altkönig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (21. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass sich der hessische Gesetzgeber sich wiedermal davor gedrückt hat einen Begriff zu definieren; daher wie bei der Rechtsprechung des VGH zu § 11 HSOG,bei welcher Defintionen anderer Bundesländer verwendet wurde.
> 
> ....
> 
> Natürlich sind auch diese Begriffe nicht besonders überzeugend definiert, aber wenn es sich bei einem Pfad um einen auf einer Wanderkarte eingezeichneten Weg/Pfad handelt (z.B.), wird das Forstamt es schwierig haben diesem das Merkmal "Weg" abzusprechen. Bei der Definition "fester" Weg in der Verordung, wenn es sich dabei um kein Redaktionsversehen handelt, ist aus meiner Sicht dahingehend auszulegen, dass dieses sich auf den Weg bezieht; also ob der jeweilige Weg als solcher anzusehen, nicht um sein Beschaffenheit (Asphalt,Schotter...).Ausgehend von dem oben geschriebenen dürfte einem als Wanderweg anerkannten Pfad das Merkmal "fest" nicht abzusprechen sein. Eine andere Auslegung dürfte problematisch sein,  da das fest insoweit unbestimmt ist und dennoch in Grundrechte eines jeden Radler und Wanderer eingreift.



Darum geht es mir: Vor der Gesetzesanwendung kommt immer die Gesetzesauslegung. Wenn man sich fragt, wie die vom Gesetzgeber verwendeten Begriffe "Weg" und "fester Weg" auszulegen sind, dann muss man im ersten Schritt bei dem Wortsinn anfangen. Hier kann es dann aber nicht darum gehen, welchen Wortsinn eine einzelne Person mit diesen Begriffen verbindet, sondern wie diese von einem normalen durchschnittlichen Bürger verstanden werden. 

Und wie Du richtig anführst, wird hier in Rechte des Bürgers eingegriffen und eine Auslegung hat grundsätzlich restriktiv zu erfolgen. Dies gilt erst recht, wenn dies im Kontext von Ordnungswidrigkeiten geschieht. Wenn also die Begriffe mehrere Bedeutungen haben (deshalb hatte ich die Links zum Wictionary gepostet), dann sind die Bedeutungen zu wählen, die am wenigsten in die Rechte der Bürger eingreifen.


----------



## michi220573 (21. Juli 2009)

@ Präsi

Wolltest Du nicht die offiziellen Schreiben an Forst- und Landratsamt hier einstellen?


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Juli 2009)

thema flyer:
wenn, würde ich diesen so ähnlich machen wie bei der bombenkrater demo... schwarz/weiss zum download und zum ausdrucken, damit man den problemlos versenden kann. die botschaft kommt trotzdem an. meine nächste frage wäre: wen will man mit dem flyer erreichen? das auslegen in den bikeläden erreicht ja vermutlich erstmal nur biker und ich gehe davon aus, dass diese eher pro trailerhalt sind. wie kommt man also an die breite öffentlichkeit? da halte ich flyer für ein günstiges, aber im zweifelsfall recht wirkungsloses mittel, wenn man sie als wurfsendung veröffentlicht, da man im allgemeinen nur das liest, was einen auch wirklich interessiert. was anderes ist es, wenn man den flyer persönlich im rahmen einer infoveranstaltung überreicht bekommt und dazu die möglichkeit hat, das geschriebene aus den mündern der biker erläutert zu bekommen. 
der flyer von woffm ist zu allgemein gehalten, zu dem ist der ursprung dieses flyers ein druckerzeugnis eines ebenfalls im taunus ansässigen vereins, mit ähnlichem inhalt, und gleicher optik, was evtl. zur verwirrung beitragen kann.


----------



## KleinerHirsch (21. Juli 2009)

Zur Publikation taugt ja dann eigentlich am besten ein sachliche Artikel in einer ordentlichen Zeitung. Paßt aber acht bei den Lokalzeitungen. Z.B. die Taubnuß-Zeitung hält sich häufig nicht unbedingt an die reinen ethischen Regeln des Journalismus und bastelt ihre eigene tendentiöse Meinung in Berichte. Das kann dann schnell in der Richtung ausarten, dass die bösen Biker Natur zerstören und Wanderer jagen wollen, nur weil die Zeitung auf Blödzeitungsniveau Stimmung machen will.


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Juli 2009)

auch zeitungsartikel werden nur gelesen, wenn es für den leser interessant genug ist. m.e. macht die mischung der öffentlichkeitsarbeit den erfolg aus. m.e. sind aktionen vor ort (man beachte den plural) ein wirklich gutes mittel, auf unsere belange aufmerksam zu machen... und ein fürsprecher bei der presse wäre sicher auch von vorteil.


----------



## CoAXx (21. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wir brauchen hier aber zudem einen Flyer, der auf die konkrete Situation aufmerksam macht:
> 
> 5 Jahre Stagnation zum legalen DH
> Trailöffnung am Altkönig



Ich finde der Flyer sollte zuersteinmal wieder ins rechte Licht rücken, was die ollen Schilder da in den Köpfen Ahnungsloser angerichtet haben. Da könnte es ein Eigentor sein, wenn wir uns beschränken auf weitere Forderungen. Ich kann Leute verstehen, die es stört, dass immer mehr los ist im Wald, mir geht es da genauso.  

Zumindest sollte es gut rüber kommen, *dass es eine Lösung für ALLE ist*, dass es den Wald beruhigen soll, weil es das Bikeraufkommen zu einem grossen Teil kanalisiert in einen festen Bereich.

Ich hab schon den Eindruck dass die Leute im Wald neuerdings viel grimmiger schaun, wenn man mit dem Bike auftaucht


----------



## kingfrett (21. Juli 2009)

CoAXx schrieb:


> Ich hab schon den Eindruck dass die Leute im Wald neuerdings viel grimmiger schaun, wenn man mit dem Bike auftaucht



Das liegt aber zum grössten Teil an der rabiaten Fahrweise einiger Kamikazepiloten. Man braucht ja nur hier im Forum zu schauen, was für Einstellungen da zum Teil herrschen, oder sich die Bilder einiger brachialst quer durch den Wald gefräster Trails ansehen. Das sowas extremen Missmut erzeugt sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein. 


Mit anderen Worten, sind alle Bemühungen zu gütlichen einvernehmlichen Regelungen zu kommen zum Scheitern verurteilt, solange es nicht gelingt, bei diesen (sorry Leutz!) Schwachköpfen die Einsicht zu wecken, daß sie sich mit solchen Aktionen selbst (und allen anderen natürlich) ins Knie schiessen.


----------



## Lucafabian (21. Juli 2009)

kingfrett schrieb:


> Das liegt aber
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



sehr konstruktiv, vielleicht liegst auch an leuten wie dir!

bisher hats fast unglaublich gut geklappt dies art von diskussion hier nicht aufkommen zu lassen und jetzt du ...hoffentlich springt keiner drauf an...aber einer is schon


----------



## Roland1 (21. Juli 2009)

Roland1 schrieb:


> zu eurer Information, Ich habe folgende mail an Hessenforst versendet. Sollte es eine Antwort geben, womit ich nicht wirklich rechne, werde ich diese auch hier posten.
> 
> An: Hern Heitmann, Hessenforst, Forstamt Königstein
> 
> ...



Und hier die Antwort von heute morgen. Viel Rechfertigung und Paragraphen aber auch die Bereitschaft mit uns Bikern zu sprechen und zumindest in teilen zu anderen Lösungen zu kommen. Dies sollten wir aufgreifen

Gruss

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (21. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> sehr konstruktiv, vielleicht liegst auch an leuten wie dir!



Du missverstehst mich! Ich wollte nur in Erinnerung rufen, daß ALLE ins Boot zu holen, auch solche Leute einschliessen *muß*!

OK?


----------



## ronnyberlin (21. Juli 2009)

Ich bin überrascht, soviel Verständnis hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet. Ich denke der angesprochene "Runde Tisch" kann helfen die Sache ins Reine zu bringen. Jetzt ist es an uns, die nächste Zeit mal ein wenig ruhiger durch den Wald zu fahren um unser aller Bereitschaft zu signalisieren. Allerdings werden wir hier sicher eine menge Geduld aufbringen müssen da Erfahrungsgemäß die Lösungen immer dauern werden.


----------



## HelmutK (21. Juli 2009)

Das Schreiben offenbart IMHO eine rechtlich sehr wichtige Erkenntnis:

"Vor allem für die Waldbereiche um den Großen Feldberg über den Sandplacken bis zur Saalburg, also für die Hochtaunus-Region stellen Mountainbiker unterschiedlicher Gruppierungen *neben* Wanderern zwischenzeitlich die Hauptbesuchergruppe. Und ihre Zahl steigt nach unseren Beobachtungen ...... weiter an..."​


Wir sind nicht irgendeine nachrangige, sondern neben den Wanderern die Hauptbesuchergruppe. Damit kann die Verwaltung Mountainbiker und ihre Bedürfnisse nicht einfach so ignorieren, wenn sie den Vorwurf mangelnder Interessensabwägung bei ihren Entscheidungen vermeiden will, und wenn man genauer zwischen den Zeilen liest stellt man IMHO fest, dass sich zumindest die Forstverwaltung dieser Problematik durchaus bewußt ist. Das Problem für die Forstverwaltung dürfte aber sein, dass anders als im gut organisierten Wander- oder Reiterbereich für die Berücksichtigung und Einbindung der Interessen der Mountainbiker lokale/regionale Ansprechpartner fehlen, die in die teils langwierigen Verfahren eingebunden werden können.


----------



## andy1 (21. Juli 2009)

Das Schreiben vom Forstamt klingt sogar recht vernünftig - ich werde mir aber selbst erstmal ein Bild machen müssen was da oben am Altkönig (falls ich rauffahren darf?) so abgeht.
Ein Unrechtsbewusstsein hatte ich beim Befahren bisher (trotz jagdlichem Hintergrund und Verständnis) noch nicht, werde aber mal verstärkt auf gekennzeichnete NSG achten.

Uns so arg überfrequentiert mit Bikern halte ich den Taunus nicht und es ist schon schöner einige Gleichgesinnte zu treffen als gar nicht.

Jetzt beim Joggen im Urlaub im Wald an der Ostsee hatte ich den Eindruck mehr Wild zu entdecken als bei MTB-Touren im Taunus. Also entweder ist schon alles verjagt oder wir sind nicht fähig genug das Schützenswerte zu erkennen

Und was das Klarstellen der rechlichen Bestimmungen zum Radfahren betrifft - die sollen sich mal ein Beispiel an NRW etc. nehmen und die Regelungen übernehmen.
Sonst dauert das noch 10 Jahre und länger, dann knallt eh jeder mit einem schnellen EBike die Wälder hoch und runter und es muss wieder neue Bestimmungen zu EBikes geben.


----------



## DerandereJan (21. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich warum das woanders (nichtweitweg) so einfach ist.....>

*Auf dem Schottener Mountainbike-Parcours*






 Keine Frage, der Steilabfall des Hohen Vogelsberges von seinen höchsten Höhen um Taufstein, Geiselstein und Hoherodskopf in westliche Richtung hinunter nach Schotten und dem Niddastausee ist imposant. Satte 500 Höhenmeter auf knapp 6 bis 7 km Luftlinie. Das läßt die Herzen der MTB-Fans höherschlagen. Beim Downhill-Ritt können sie die Scheibenbremsen zum Glühen bringen. Bergauf lassen sie die Ritzel krachen, und sie können garantiert mehr als einen Schweinehund auf einen Streich bezwingen. Das ist das Profil, aus dem die reizvollen MTB-Strecken gestrickt werden. Der neue Schottener Mountainbike-Parcours, mit zunächst 72 km Strecke und unter Kennern als besonders anspruchsvoll eingestuft, wurde erst im Oktober 2004 eingeweiht. Der durchgehend markierte Kurs bindet sowohl Schotten als auch den Niddastausee ein. Für GPS-Fans gibt es sogar einen per Internet downloadfähigen Tracklogfile.


http://www.wandermagazin.de/page.asp?pageID=1071

Vielleicht kann man sich da ja Tips einholen.....


Grüße Jan


----------



## Dunkeltourer (21. Juli 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> Das Schreiben vom Forstamt klingt sogar recht vernünftig -



Das finde ich nicht.  Es lenkt von der rechtlich zweifelhaften Handlung (Sperrung naturfester Wege) ab, durch die Verwendung nebulöser  und irreführender Begriffe wie "Single-Trails" (klingt ja schonmal gefährlich) und "Befahren von Waldbeständen" (also quer durch den Wald) usw.

Interessant ist auch, dass die bisher nur dieses Standardschreiben verschicken - und auf konkrete Fragen, etwa nach dem Rechtsbehelf (wie man dagegen vorgehen kann - AFAIK ist die Behörde zu dieser Auskunft verpflichtet) gar nicht eingehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2009)

Dunkeltourer schrieb:


> Das finde ich nicht.  Es lenkt von der rechtlich zweifelhaften Handlung (Sperrung naturfester Wege) ab, durch die Verwendung nebulöser  und irreführender Begriffe wie "Single-Trails" (klingt ja schonmal gefährlich) und "Befahren von Waldbeständen" (also quer durch den Wald) usw.
> 
> Interessant ist auch, dass die bisher nur dieses Standardschreiben verschicken - und auf konkrete Fragen, etwa nach dem Rechtsbehelf (wie man dagegen vorgehen kann - AFAIK ist die Behörde zu dieser Auskunft verpflichtet) gar nicht eingehen.



Ich kann nicht einschätzen, wie viele E-Mails (ohne SPAM) so ein Forstamt im Normalbetrieb pro Tag bekommt. Ich bin aber sicher, dass zur Zeit kein Normalbetrieb dort abläuft. Schließlich hat so ein Forstamt keine hauptamtliche Pressestelle und eigens dafür abgestellte Mitarbeiter. Außerdem sollte mit einem Blick auf den Kalender klar sein, dass Urlaubszeit ist.

Thomas Kleinjohann (@Präsi) und ich haben gemeinsam von Herr Heitmann eine persönliche E-Mail mit dem o.g. Brief erhalten.

In sofern sollte man im Augenblick bis zur Einberufung des Runden Tisches ein wenig Geduld und Verständnis für die Versendung der Standardantwort aufbringen.

VG Martin


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Juli 2009)

was mich bei dem schreiben wundert ist, dass wieder nur von "festen wegen" die rede ist. laut eigener aussage von hessen-forst (http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=45&Itemid=73) zählen dazu auch saisonal trockene erdwege, ergo singletrails. genau solche sind es aber, die ebenfalls gesperrt wurden. wie seht ihr das? verstehe ich hier was falsch?


----------



## KleinerHirsch (21. Juli 2009)

So konstruktiv finde ich es auch nicht. Der Nachweis, dass im NSG Altkönig das Befahren generell verboten ist, wird nicht erbracht und genausowenig auf den Abstimmungsvorbehalt mit dem Eigentümer eingegangen. Die aus den Paragraphen gezogenen Folgerungen klingen zwar erst einmal imposant, nur dummerweise scheint da das ein oder andere essentielle Teilchen zu fehlen. Insgesamt fühle ich mich davon mehr verar**** als aufgeklärt.


----------



## juchhu (21. Juli 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> was mich bei dem schreiben wundert ist, dass wieder nur von "festen wegen" die rede ist. laut eigener aussage von hessen-forst (http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=45&Itemid=73) zählen dazu auch saisonal trockene erdwege, ergo singletrails. genau solche sind es aber, die ebenfalls gesperrt wurden. wie seht ihr das? verstehe ich hier was falsch?



Es geht um größtmögliche Verhandlungsmasse.
Man reduziert alles auf die Minimalinterpretation der bestehenden Gesetze/Verordnungen und beginnt dann die Verhandlung.

Nachzulesen im Buch "Satanische Verhandlungkunst" von Dr. Dr. Wolf Rüde-Wissman. (Eins meiner Lieblings(fach)bücher)


----------



## sod (21. Juli 2009)

Einen konkreten Vorschlag, um den in dem angeführten Schreiben ja gebeten wird, hätte ich schon mal.

*Die Hinweisschilder sollten dringend überarbeitet werden.*
Meine Idee hierzu wäre eine gemeinschaftliche Gestaltung z.B. von Forstamt, DIMB, Taunusklub un anderen.

Auf dem festen Schlid ca. in DIN A5 Größe:
Ein Symbol für Radlerverbot und/oder Wanderverbot. Je nachdem worauf man sich bei dem jeweiligen Weg *geeinigt* hat.

Darunter ein Text in dem, wegen des erhöten Besucheraufkommens und mit bitte um Beachtung des Naturschutzes, der Besucher dazu aufgefordert wird den Weg nicht zu benutzen (betreten/befahren). .... Ggf. weiter Erläuterungen. ... "Danke für Ihr Verständnis" nicht vergessen.

Der wichtige Teil würde dann auf dem unteren Drittel kommen:
"Eine Initaitive von: Forstamt Königstein, Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike, Taunusklub...." jeweils ergänzt durch Ihre Logos.
Toll wären natürlich auch BUND, ADFC, BDR, Tourismusverband, ansässige Wirte...

Die Schilder sollten zwar auffallen, sollte jedoch auf jeden Fall dezenter sein als die jetzigen Zettel. Insgesamt wäre damit dann keine gleiche aber eine gleichwertige Behandlung erreicht. Und man würde sich nicht wie jetzt anmaßen, die Grundsätze und Ziele eines anderen zu vertreten.

Um alle aufgeführten Organisationen zur Unterstützung zu bewegen, wird es darauf hinauslaufen den "(natur)festen Weg" zu definieren oder alle Einzelfälle durchzukauen.
Bei Wegen, bei denen man sich im breiten Konsenes auf eine generelle Sperrung verständigen kann wäre das einfach. Ich denke da beispielsweise an die Abkürzungen auf der Ost- und Nordostseite des AK.
Bei anderen Wegen, speziell denen außerhalb des Naturschutzgebietes, wird das mit dem breiten Konsens sowie der Akzeptanz durch Biker und Wanderer wohl schwieriger. Hier wären nach einer Einigung dann auch Ideen von uns engagierten und aufgeklärten Radlern gefragt (Erklärungen im Einzelkontakt, Tips und Hilfe bei Befestigungen und Verbauungen, Wegpatenschaften vielleicht inkusive Verein "Landschaftspflege durch Biker e.V."). Keine leichte Aufgabe aber zumindest wäre es ein guter Ansatz für den angeblich von allen Seiten angestrebten "Runden Tisch". Hier achtet man natürlich darauf, dass man nicht einseitig in Vorleistung geht.

Wenn man darüber hinaus auf die ein oder ander Strecke für Biker verzichtet und sie den Wanderern überlässt, hätte man natürlich auch ein weiteres kleines Argument für den Bau längst überfälliger, fester DH Strecken.
An denen machen sich dann entsprechend ähnlich gestaltete Informationsschilder auch klasse.

Insgesamt ganz schön viel Orgastress und ohne feste Strukturen wie Vereine oder gewerbliche Betreiber wohl kaum zu machen.
Ich habe aber das Gefühl, dass es produktiver sein könnte als sich über die rechtliche Schiene mit allen Gruppen ineinander zu verhaken.
Oder meint ihr die ganze Idee ist von Haus aus zu hoch gegriffen und unrealistisch?


@kingfrett & Lucafabian:
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass einige Kamikazepiloten das Image aller Biker runterziehen.
Als ich kingfretts Beitrag gelesen habe, hatte ich sofort das Bild eines Hardtails samt RC bekleideten Fahrers vor mir, der am Sonntag direkt nach unserem Treffen, mit geschätzen 50 km/h am Fuchstanz vorbei geschossen kam. Ich habe in den Momenten immer das innere Verlangen, hinter demjenigen her zu fahren und ihn vom Rad zu treten. (Kein Scherz)
Ich hatte den Beitrag auch so verstanden, dass solche Vorzeigehelden aus allen Bikergruppen gemeint waren.
CCler oder Tourer (wie ich selbst) haben hierbei quantitativ mehr Wandererkontakte, DHler hinterlassen durch ihr Equipment eventuell einen stärkeren Eindruck. Somit sind beide Gruppen (und alle dazischen) in gleichem Maße gefragt.


Generell zur Imagepflege:
Fußgänger reagieren z.B. immer äußerst verstört auf quitschende Bremsen hinter sich. Wenn man ihnen einmal mit 3-4 Sätzen erklärt, dass das Quitschen nicht wegen einer kritischen oder unkontrollierten Bremsung auftritt, sondern je nach Bremse und wegen der vergleichsweise dünnen Scheiben einfach schwer weg zu bekommen ist, sind sie beim nächsten Mal deutlich relaxter und freuen sich darüber es ihren Mitwanderern erklären zu können.

Was mir persönlich auch ein wenig quer liegt, sind einige Stellen an denen Bikespuren in Schlammlöchern dutzendweise nebeneinanderliegen und die Stellen teilweise fast unbegehbar oder unbefahrbar machen. Das betrifft in der Regel ebene Passagen mit kleinem Bachlauf oder der Mulde an der richtigen Stelle. Das Befahren solcher Stellen passt weder zum Forstgesetz noch zu den Trailrules.
Mir fällt als prominentes Beispiel der untere Abschnit des Viktoriatrails ein. Ich kann nicht beurteilen wer für Zustand des Wegs verantwortlich ist, ob er einen negativen Einfluß auf die Natur hat oder sich der Zustand aktuell dur Befahren bei Regen verschlechtert. Das ist mir hier auch nicht weiter wichtig. Mir geht es hier um das für Andere sichtbare Ergebnis. Es ist hier einfach zu leicht mit dem Finger auf die Biker zu zeigen. Und vielleicht hat man damit im Einzelfall nicht unrecht.
Vielleicht könnte man hier eine Patenschaft für den Weg übernehmen und in Abstimmung mit dem Forstamt die kritischen Stellen befestigen.

Fazit: Das sind nur beispielhafte Ideen und wahrscheinlich nicht die besten die es in die Richtung gibt. Aber wenn man schon so oft von Imagepflege spricht, sollte man sich auch zusammen Gedanken über effektive Aktionen machen. Und die machen unter Umständen nicht immer nur Spaß.


----------



## KleinerHirsch (21. Juli 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Mir fällt als prominentes Beispiel der untere Abschnit des Viktoriatrails ein. Ich kann nicht beurteilen wer für Zustand des Wegs verantwortlich ist, ob er einen negativen Einfluß auf die Natur hat oder sich der Zustand aktuell dur Befahren bei Regen verschlechtert



Ursprünglich die Wildschweine. Wenn Du drin liegst erkennst Du das am Geruch  Wenn die noch da sind wird auch jede pflegende Aktion keinen Erfolg haben können.

Vor ca. 10 Jahren war die Stelle vollkommen trocken, dafür gab es noch etwas weiter unten, gerade über den Querweg drüber, eine natürliche Feuchtigkeitsader. Die ist mittlerweile so gut wie verschwunden und dafür gibt es die Suhle. Das blöde an der Stelle ist, daß sie auch bei größter Trockenheit meistens noch sehr schlammig ist und man nicht damit rechnet, dass sie noch so ist. Dann steht man wie der Keiler vorm Berg davor.


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

sorry, aber ich bin gesundheitlich bissl angeschlagen und befinde mich derzeit mehr auf der Keramik denn auf der Couch oder gar vor dem PC. Daher auch die verzögerte Veröffentlichung des Schreibens an das Landratsamt und alle anderen Institutionen. 

Das angehängte Schreiben ist raus und wir dürfen auf die REaktion gespannt sein. 

Wenn ich morgen wieder mehr die Keramik verlassen kann, werde ich mich dran setzen, unsere Positiv-Strecken vom Sonntag so aufzubereiten, dass das Forstamt den Verlauf erkennen kann. Werde dazu auch noch ein paar weitere Daten von Daniel erhalten, der heute Richtung weisse Mauer noch einiges abfahren und mit GPS speichern wollte. Ziel ist, dass Hr. Heitmann noch vor seinem Urlaubsantritt mal drüber schauen kann (also bis Donnerstag Abend). Während seines Urlaubs wird er von seinem Vize, der 100% im Bilde ist, in der Sache vertreten.

Einige der Vorschläge hier aus den letzten Postings werde ich in der Vorlage an das Forstamt verarbeiten. Da sind wirklich gute Ideen dabei, die unser grobes Brainstorming vom Sonntag noch mal verfeinern. 

In den Mailverteiler haben sich schon 20 peoplez eintragen lassen 

WEitere Infos folgen.


----------



## HelmutK (21. Juli 2009)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> So konstruktiv finde ich es auch nicht. Der Nachweis, dass im NSG Altkönig das Befahren generell verboten ist, wird nicht erbracht und genausowenig auf den Abstimmungsvorbehalt mit dem Eigentümer eingegangen. Die aus den Paragraphen gezogenen Folgerungen klingen zwar erst einmal imposant, nur dummerweise scheint da das ein oder andere essentielle Teilchen zu fehlen. Insgesamt fühle ich mich davon mehr verar**** als aufgeklärt.



Die Naturschutzgebietsverordnung ist auf der Internetseite des Hochtaunuskreis veröffentlicht  http://www.hochtaunuskreis.de/htkme...00_Umwelt-p-60/PDF_Texte/NSG_AK_1944_1978.pdf

Die entscheidende Passage findet Ihr auf Seite 13 des PDF (Seite 3 der Verordnung zur Änderung und Neufassung über die Verordnung über das Naturschutzgebiet "Altkönig" vom 27.06.1978). Leider ist damals vor mehr als 30 Jahren (!) tatsächlich das Befahren komplett verboten worden

Es sollte allerdings selbstverständlich sein, dass nicht nur Hinweisschilder auf das bestehende Naturschutzgebiet aufgestellt werden, sondern auch vor Ort über die bestehenden Verbote informiert wird. Es ist dem Bürger schließlich nicht zuzumuten, auf seinen Wanderungen oder Radtouren sämtliche Jahrgänge des Staatsanzeigers mitzuschleppen und dann unterwegs beim Erblicken eines NSG-Schildes zu recherchieren, was dort erlaubt oder verboten ist.

Um das Biken am Altkönig auf Wegen zu legalisieren, werden wir aber nicht daran vorbeikommen, auf eine Änderung der bestehenden Naturschutzgebietsverordnung hinzuarbeiten. Gespräche mit der Forstverwaltung, die ja auch an die Naturschutzgebietsverordnung gebunden ist, können hierfür allenfalls vorbereitenden Charakter haben.


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Juli 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Die Naturschutzgebietsverordnung ist auf der Internetseite des Hochtaunuskreis veröffentlicht  http://www.hochtaunuskreis.de/htkme...00_Umwelt-p-60/PDF_Texte/NSG_AK_1944_1978.pdf
> 
> Die entscheidende Passage findet Ihr auf Seite 13 des PDF (Seite 3 der Verordnung zur Änderung und Neufassung über die Verordnung über das Naturschutzgebiet "Altkönig" vom 27.06.1978). Leider ist damals vor mehr als 30 Jahren (!) tatsächlich das Befahren komplett verboten worden


Jepp - das ist auch der Unterschied zu den Regelungen des Forstgesetzes. Letztlich werden nur die herausgesuchten festen Wege eine Chance auf Öffnung haben.



> Es sollte allerdings selbstverständlich sein, dass nicht nur Hinweisschilder auf das bestehende Naturschutzgebiet aufgestellt werden, sondern auch vor Ort über die bestehenden Verbote informiert wird. Es ist dem Bürger schließlich nicht zuzumuten, auf seinen Wanderungen oder Radtouren sämtliche Jahrgänge des Staatsanzeigers mitzuschleppen und dann unterwegs beim Erblicken eines NSG-Schildes zu recherchieren, was dort erlaubt oder verboten ist.


Einer unserer Kritikpunkte, die wir dem Forst und dem Umweltamt übermitteln werden. Ein paar HInweistafeln insbesondere auf dem Gipfel würden schon immens helfen. 
Hilft uns jetzt aber nicht unmittelbar bei der Öffnung von Trails. 



> Um das Biken am Altkönig auf Wegen zu legalisieren, werden wir aber nicht daran vorbeikommen, auf eine Änderung der bestehenden Naturschutzgebietsverordnung hinzuarbeiten. Gespräche mit der Forstverwaltung, die ja auch an die Naturschutzgebietsverordnung gebunden ist, können hierfür allenfalls vorbereitenden Charakter haben.


Es gibt noch eine weitere Möglichkeit, die nicht so viel Zeit kosten würde, wie eine derartige äußerst zeitaufwändige NSG-Novelle (die aber ohnehin dringend erforderlich wäre, da sowohl Schutzbestand als auch die Ausdehnung überdacht werden müssten).
So wie ich mitbekommen habe, laufen derzeit behördeninterne juristische Prüfungen(nicht im Forstamt), was mit und ohne NSG-Novelle geregelt werden könnte. 
Details sollte man aber erst mit ERgebnis der Prüfung diskutieren, damit keine falschen Hoffnungen geweckt werden können.


----------



## Jeronimo (21. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> sorry, aber ich bin gesundheitlich bissl angeschlagen und befinde mich derzeit mehr auf der Keramik denn auf der Couch oder gar vor dem PC. Daher auch die verzögerte Veröffentlichung des Schreibens an das Landratsamt und alle anderen Institutionen.
> 
> ...



Super Thomas.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KleinerHirsch (22. Juli 2009)

Danke Thomas ! 



HelmutK schrieb:


> Die Naturschutzgebietsverordnung ist auf der Internetseite des Hochtaunuskreis veröffentlicht



Danke auch Dir, Helmut. Gemäß §3 (2) Ziff. 13 dürfen aber auch keine Schrifttafeln aufgestellt oder angebracht werden. Wer hat da nur die netten Verbotstafeln aufgestellt? Wenn das mal keine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist


----------



## wartool (22. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> In den Mailverteiler haben sich schon 20 peoplez eintragen lassen
> 
> WEitere Infos folgen.



mit wem muss man schlafen, damit man aufgenommen wird?

Spaß beiseite.. bitte nimm mich auch in den Verteilerkreis auf ( [email protected] )

Dangööööö


----------



## HelmutK (22. Juli 2009)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Gemäß §3 (2) Ziff. 13 dürfen aber auch keine Schrifttafeln aufgestellt oder angebracht werden. Wer hat da nur die netten Verbotstafeln aufgestellt? Wenn das mal keine Ordnungswidrigkeit ist



Unterschätze nur nicht den Verordnungsgeber - in § 2 Abs. 5 ist immerhin vorgesehen, dass das NSG durch Hinweisschilder kenntlich zu machen ist. Ansonsten gilt das Verbot nur "im" NSG, womit Schilder, auf denen die wichtigsten Verbote aufgeführt sind, am Rand bzw. Zugang durchaus möglich sind. IMHO sind sie auch notwendig, da wir Bürger ja auch irgendwie wissen müssen, was wir nicht dürfen. Zwar soll nach dem Volksmund Unkenntnis nicht vor Strafe schützen, aber die Möglichkeit zur Kenntniserlangung muss zumindest bestehen


----------



## Dunkeltourer (22. Juli 2009)

Ein aktueller Text zu einem "verwandten Thema" ... http://fr-online.de/in_und_ausland/politik/aktuell/?em_cnt=1846614&

Als ich mir gestern das Kleingedruckte der Forstamt-Pauschalantwort reingezog, staunte ich nicht schlecht:

1. Nach Rechtsauffassung des Forstamts Königstein (2. Seite, Mitte) darf man also in Naturschutzgebieten grundsätzlich nicht Radfahren - auch nicht auf Forstautobahnen (aber Holzplanierer und gehfaule Förster mit Kfz
dürfen dort natürlich wüten).
Das bedeutet, dass ihnen grade eben eingefallen ist, dass alles Radfahren am Altkönig in den letzten Jahrzehnten illegal war.  Das dürften allein in
diesem NSG -zigtausende unwissende Verstöße gegen das Naturschutzgesetz gewesen sein.  Darunter allein über hundert im Frankfurter Tourenprogramm (Auflage 10.000 Stück) seit 1998 öffentlich ausgeschriebene ADFC-Touren mit insgesamt weit über tausend Teilnehmern.

2. Das Forstamt hat netterweise die Durchführungsverordnung (DVO) für den besagten §24 des Hessischen Fortsgesetzes als Munition mitgeliefert (ab Seite 5 des Linktexts).
Das Forstamt verstößt mit seinen unangekündigten, "wilden" Wegesperrungen per Nacht- und Nebel-Aktion eindeutig gegen §5(3) sowie §6 (1), (2) und (4) der DVO: 
Die Radfahrerverbände wurden vorher nicht gehört (nicht mal informiert).
Der geforderte Entmischungsplan wurde nicht erstellt - ergo auch nicht
veröffentlicht und erst recht vor der Erstellunng die Verbände dazu nicht
gehört.

Und sie geben keine Auskunft zu konkreten Fragen nach dem Rechtsbehelf.  Was immerhin den Vorteil hat, dass man wesentlich mehr Zeit hat, zu klagen ...

Rainer, 
darauf hinwirkend, den ADFC zu aktivieren und an den Runden Tisch zu zerren


----------



## Dunkeltourer (22. Juli 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Die Naturschutzgebietsverordnung ist auf der Internetseite des Hochtaunuskreis veröffentlicht  http://www.hochtaunuskreis.de/htkme...00_Umwelt-p-60/PDF_Texte/NSG_AK_1944_1978.pdf
> 
> Die entscheidende Passage findet Ihr auf Seite 13 des PDF (Seite 3 der Verordnung zur Änderung und Neufassung über die Verordnung über das Naturschutzgebiet "Altkönig" vom 27.06.1978). Leider ist damals vor mehr als 30 Jahren (!) tatsächlich das Befahren komplett verboten worden



Hmja, das scheint bisher das einzige rechtlich halbwegs harte Argument für die Wegesperrungen am Altkönig zu sein.  Aber wie hart ist es wirklich?

A. Auffällig ist schon mal, dass das Forstamt dieses Fahrverbot bei der Oberen Naturschutzbehörde "überprüfen" lässt.  Sie sind sich also selbst unsicher, ob sie es überhaupt  wie gewollt einsetzen können.

B. Das Papier nennt sich "Mittelfristiger Pflegeplan für das NSG Altkönig".  Mittelfristig.  Und es ist schon 31 Jahre alt.

C. ... und wurde, in Sachen Radfahrverbot, diese 31 Jahre nie angewendet, war also faktisch inexistent (warum bloß?  weil unwichtig?).  Und jetzt soll dieser olle, *mittelfristige* Pflegeplan plötzlich mit der Brechstange gegen jahrzehntelange Gewohnheiten des erholungssuchenden Volks durchgesetzt werden?
Wie würde das wohl das zuständige Verwaltungsgericht sehen?

D. In dem ollen Plan heißt es "verboten ... zu fahren, zu reiten, zu lagern, zu lärmen, zu zelten ..."
Formal ist das ja klar, aber was war die Intention? Haben sie Radfahrer, die damals da oben mal abgesehen von evtl. Waldarbeitervehikeln wohl kaum vorkamen, wirklich mitgemeint?  Würde man sie *heute* mitmeinen wollen?    Zum Vergleich könnte man andere, modernere NG-Nutzungspläne heranziehen.


----------



## alexi (22. Juli 2009)

Wer in dieser Situation Baumsperren wieder entfernt und Hinweisschilder abreißt, mag vielleicht Spaß daran finden, aber der Sache dient es nicht.
Am Altkönig wird, obwohl das Gesetz (mag der ein oder andere Downhiller vielleicht nicht viel drauf geben) etwas anderes sagt, das Fahren auf den meisten Wegen noch geduldet.
Da ist noch genug Spaßpotenzial.
Wer jetzt eskalierende Aktionen durchführt, kriminalisiert die Szene und die Reaktion der Behörden ist absehbar.
Leute, ihr seid nicht allein unterwegs.
Mein persönliches Empfinden, als ich das letzte Mal den Trail vom Feldberg runterfuhr: hier sind zu viele Varianten, hier fahren zu viele Leute mit blockierten Hinterrädern und zu oft bei feuchtem Wetter.
Drei Tage später war der Trail gesperrt.
Denkt doch mal mit, wo bei den anderen die Schmerzgrenze ist.
Jeder hat seine aus seiner Sicht berechtigten Interessen.
Hier mag einer seine teure Investition oder knappe Zeit nicht verschwenden, da mag einer die Aufgabe haben Gesetze durchzusetzen, andere machen sich Gedanken um Umweltschutz u.s.w.
Balance ist angesagt!


----------



## KleinerHirsch (22. Juli 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Unterschätze nur nicht den Verordnungsgeber - in § 2 Abs. 5 ist immerhin vorgesehen, dass das NSG durch Hinweisschilder kenntlich zu machen ist. *Ansonsten gilt das Verbot nur "im" NSG*, womit Schilder, auf denen die wichtigsten Verbote aufgeführt sind, am Rand bzw. Zugang durchaus möglich sind.




Da sind wir vollkommen beieinander. Ich amüsiere ich mich nur über die Vielzahl von "Schrifttafeln", die das Forstamt gerade mitten im NSG, nämlich an den versperrten Wegen, angebracht hat. Auch wenn sie durchaus taktischen Sinn macht, in der Maßnahme wohnt ein gewisser Grad an Ironie.

Daß ansonsten eine Kenntlichmachung der zu beachtenden Regeln am Rande des NSGs sinnvoll und erlaubt sind sei unbestritten, ebenso daß die ganze Aktion schon ziemlich schlau eingefädelt ist.


----------



## KleinerHirsch (22. Juli 2009)

Dunkeltourer schrieb:


> ... Haben sie Radfahrer, die damals da oben mal abgesehen von evtl. Waldarbeitervehikeln wohl kaum vorkamen, wirklich mitgemeint?  Würde man sie *heute* mitmeinen wollen?    Zum Vergleich könnte man andere, modernere NG-Nutzungspläne heranziehen.



Ich konnte es auch kaum glauben, aber am Anfang des Textes wird die zunehmende Zahl von Mountainbikern als Motivationsgrund zum Erlassen der VO explizit genannt. Und das 1978  

Kannst Du die anderen NG-Nutzungspläne, die MTB beachten, mal einlinken? Das klingt finde ich auch durchaus interessant.


----------



## Hopi (22. Juli 2009)

alexi schrieb:


> kriminalisiert die Szene und die Reaktion der Behörden ist absehbar.



Ich denke, man könnte eher "Ziviler Ungehorsam" dazu sagen.

Das ganze Plastik das der Forst wohl im Taunus verteilt hat und die Spuren der Forstmaschinen, erfüllen wohl eher den Tatbestand der Umweltverschmutzung.

Diese Trail-Sperrungen gab es schon immer im Taunus und wird es wohl auch immer von Zeit zu Zeit wieder im Taunus geben. Hier jetzt das große Jammern zu starten das man die andern MTBler in ein Kriminelles Licht rückt halte ich für genau so wenig angebracht wie zum Gegenschlag aufzurufen.
Dann musst Du nämlich erstmal alle die voll heulen, die mit 60 Sachen einen Forstweg befahren und mit selbigen Tempo an Wandern vorbei sausen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (22. Juli 2009)

Die erste Zeitung berichtet über unser Anliegen, und zwar der Usinger Anzeiger unter dem Titel "Mountainbiker wollen eigene Abfahrten".


----------



## HelmutK (22. Juli 2009)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Ich konnte es auch kaum glauben, aber am Anfang des Textes wird die zunehmende Zahl von Mountainbikern als Motivationsgrund zum Erlassen der VO explizit genannt. Und das 1978


 
Das ist ein Missverständnis. In dem von mir verlinkten PDF befinden sich drei Dokumente

1. Alte NSG-VO aus den 40er Jahren
2. Pflegeplan aus den 90er Jahren (da steht das mit den Mountainbikern und da gab es sie ja auch schon) - vgl. auch http://www2.hmuelv.hessen.de/natura2000/Sdb/sdb5716-305.html
3. Derzeit gültige NSG-VO von 1978


----------



## HelmutK (22. Juli 2009)

Dunkeltourer schrieb:


> A. Auffällig ist schon mal, dass das Forstamt dieses Fahrverbot bei der Oberen Naturschutzbehörde "überprüfen" lässt. Sie sind sich also selbst unsicher, ob sie es überhaupt wie gewollt einsetzen können.


 
Die Obere Naturschutzbehörde (Regierungspräsidium) ist zuständig für den Erlass und damit auch die Änderung von NSG-VOs. IMHO will das Forstamt durch das RP prüfen lassen, ob dieses die NSG-VO für den Altkönig ggf. ändern würde und zukünftig das Befahren mit Fahrrädern erlaubt oder zumindest Ausnahmen von dem generellen Verbot ermöglicht. 1978 hatte man das Radfahren im Wald höchstwahrscheinlich noch nicht auf dem Radar. Würde man heute eine neue NSG-VO erlassen, so müsste man sich damit im Rahmen der Interessenabwägung beschäftigen und könnte zumindest nicht ohne sehr gute Gründe ein generelles Verbot aussprechen.


----------



## Dunkeltourer (22. Juli 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Das ist ein Missverständnis. In dem von mir verlinkten PDF befinden sich drei Dokumente
> 
> 1. Alte NSG-VO aus den 40er Jahren
> 2. Pflegeplan aus den 90er Jahren (da steht das mit den Mountainbikern und da gab es sie ja auch schon) - vgl. auch http://www2.hmuelv.hessen.de/natura2000/Sdb/sdb5716-305.html
> 3. Derzeit gültige NSG-VO von 1978



Ach sooo ... sorry, das hatte ich nicht gecheckt.

Rainer
(hat Probleme mit unübersichtlichen langen PDF-Konglomeraten)


----------



## Dunkeltourer (22. Juli 2009)

Dunkeltourer schrieb:


> Ach sooo ... sorry, das hatte ich nicht gecheckt.



Nach gründlicherem Nachgucken nehme ich das wieder zurück: Die von mir zitierte Benutzerordnung, also der zweite Teil von http://www.hochtaunuskreis.de/htkme...00_Umwelt-p-60/PDF_Texte/NSG_AK_1944_1978.pdf ist ausweislich der gestempelten Unterschrift am Ende vom Januar 1978.
Und wo steht dort was von Mountainbikes (dann wäre das Datum in der Tat unplausibel)?


----------



## HelmutK (22. Juli 2009)

Dunkeltourer schrieb:


> Nach gründlicherem Nachgucken nehme ich das wieder zurück: Die von mir zitierte Benutzerordnung, also der zweite Teil von http://www.hochtaunuskreis.de/htkme...00_Umwelt-p-60/PDF_Texte/NSG_AK_1944_1978.pdf ist ausweislich der gestempelten Unterschrift am Ende vom Januar 1978.
> Und wo steht dort was von Mountainbikes (dann wäre das Datum in der Tat unplausibel)?


 
Zweiter Versuch

PDF Seiten 1 und 2: Alte VO von 1944
PDF Seite 3 (unten rechts Oktober 1993) bis Seite 10: Pflegeplan
PDF Seite 11 bis 17: derzeit gültige VO von 1978

Der Pflegeplan ist nicht Bestandteil der VO. Aber es ist in der Tat nicht einfach, das alles so zu erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KleinerHirsch (22. Juli 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Das ist ein Missverständnis. In dem von mir verlinkten PDF befinden sich drei Dokumente
> 
> 2. Pflegeplan aus den 90er Jahren (da steht das mit den Mountainbikern und da gab es sie ja auch schon)



Sorry, hast Recht. "Verordnung vom 27.1.1978" hat mich irritiert. Der Pflegeplan mit der Erwähnung der Biker ist datiert auf Okt. 1993 (das unten hatte ich übersehen). Die eigentliche VO von 1978 hängt dahinter. 

Also könnte man darüber streiten, ob fahren i.S. der VO auch radfahren abdeckt?


----------



## HelmutK (22. Juli 2009)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Also könnte man darüber streiten, ob fahren i.S. der VO auch radfahren abdeckt?


 
Darüber dürfte sich ein Streit nicht lohnen, weil der Begriff m. E. ziemlich eindeutig alle Fortbewegungsmittel, mit denen man fahren kann, umfasst. Aber vielleicht vertritt ja das Regierungspräsidium als Obere Naturschutzbehörde von sich aus bzw. auf Anregung des Forstamts die Meinung dass es seinerzeit (gemeint 1978) das Radfahren gar nicht bedacht hat und deshalb der Begriff "fahren" dergestalt einschränkend auszulegen ist, dass darunter jedenfalls nicht das Radfahren zu verstehen ist. Oder es kommt zu der Feststellung, dass sich in den letzten 30 Jahren die Freizeitbedürfnisse der Bürger dergestalt geändert haben, dass ein generelles Verbot des Radfahrens aus heutiger Sicht nicht mehr ausgesprochen würde und es deshalb ein Verfahren zur Änderung der NSG-VO einleitet. Dazu müsste man natürlich ganz besonders betonen, dass Mountainbiken ein Sportart ist, die die Natur nicht stärker belastet, als dies bei Wanderern der Fall ist und/oder eine Verdrängung der Mountainbiker zu Überlastungen an anderer Stelle führen würde.


----------



## Dunkeltourer (22. Juli 2009)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Sorry, hast Recht. "Verordnung vom 27.1.1978" hat mich irritiert. Der Pflegeplan mit der Erwähnung der Biker ist datiert auf Okt. 1993 (das unten hatte ich übersehen). Die eigentliche VO von 1978 hängt dahinter.



Äh, ja.  Mittlerweile hatte (sogar) ich das auch noch kapiert 



KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Also könnte man darüber streiten, ob fahren i.S. der VO auch radfahren abdeckt?



Ja, das sollte hinterfragt werden.  In der 1944er stand noch nix von "fahren", in der 1978er einfach nur "fahren".  Das war noch die Zeit der Volksmotorisierung, als plötzlich alle mit Stinkbüchsen in die Natur gurkten (und sie zum Teil dort entsorgten, durch schlichtes Stehenlassen).  Geländegängige Fahräder, mit denen man einen Berg hoch- und wieder runterfahren (Bremsen!) konnte, gab es damals in Deutschland noch nicht zu kaufen.  Die können kaum mitgemeint sein.

Rechtlich relevant¹ dürfte allerdings nur sein, was in aktuelleren VO's Standard ist: Falls Radfahren normalerweise erlaubt ist (das vermute ich, schließlich gibt es anderswo sogar normale, öffentliche Asphaltstraßen in NSGs - oder?), können die sich nicht hinstellen und eine exklusive Lex Altkönig postulieren - zumindest nicht ohne nachvollziehbare konkrete Begründung, z.B. die besondere Sensibilität der ganz besonders schutzwürdigen Industrieplantage, äh des Biotops.

¹Ich bin klagebereit, auch bei mittelprächtigen Erfolgsaussichten.  Zumindest sage ich das mal.  Bekanntlich nehmen einen unwillige Verhandlungspartner nur ernst, wenn man nicht bloß hoffend an sie apelliert, sondern auch die Knarre auf den Tisch legt.  Ob man dann damit wirklich schießt, kann man sich dann immer noch überlegen.

Rainer


----------



## KleinerHirsch (22. Juli 2009)

Reiner, Dein letzter Satz kommt mir vertraut vor. Kann es sein, dass er von einem in der Region bekannten Verwaltungsrechtler stammt? 




> Darüber dürfte sich ein Streit nicht lohnen ...



Danke für Deine Ausführungen, Helmut. Genau darüber bin ich mir aber nicht so ganz sicher. Hier greifen nach meinem Verständnis ein paar Rechtnormen ineinander. §14 (1) Bundeswaldgeset etabliert ein Betretungsrecht als Allgemeingut. Radfahren auf Wegen ist explizit gestattet.

Gemäß §14 (2) sind den Ländern eigene Regelungen, die speziellen Gegebenheiten gerecht werden, erlaubt. Das regelt nun das Hessische Forstgesetz, welches Radfahren auf (festen) Wegen erlaubt.

Die Frage ist nun, wie sich die NSG-VO zu diesen Gesetzen verhält? Wenn auf Bundesebene ein Allgemeingut etabliert wird und die Landesgesetze keinen Widerspruch enthalten, wie kann dann eine "simple" VO, welche durch "niedere" Gremien verabschiedet wird, die ansonsten liberaleren Gesetzte dermaßen aushebeln? Wenn durch sie in Einzelpunkten ein Widerspruch zu dem Willen des Gesetzgebers erkennbar ist, der nicht inhaltich zu rechtfertigen ist, z.B. der Interpretation des Begriffs "fahren", wenn das Mountainbiken nicht schädlicher ist als das Laufen, dann kann genau dieser Begriff doch nur sehr eng und im Licht der auszuschließenden Gefährdungen (1978 dann wohl doch keine MTBs) auszulegen sein, sonst macht der gesamte Mechanismus wie Bundes- und Landesgesetze und schließlich VOs angelegt sind keinen Sinn und Behörden wäre im Vergleich zu einer demokratisch erfolgten Gesetzesgebung mit zu viel Macht ausgestattet. Dafür würde ich schon streiten wollen.

Die Argumentation für die Auslegung bzw. Klarstellung, die Du dazu angeführt hast, finde ich sehr stichhaltig. Und ich würde auch abwarten wollen, wie sich die Situation entwickelt - hoffentlich konstruktiv.


----------



## HelmutK (22. Juli 2009)

KleinerHirsch schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nun, wie sich die NSG-VO zu diesen Gesetzen verhält? Wenn auf Bundesebene ein Allgemeingut etabliert wird und die Landesgesetze keinen Widerspruch enthalten, wie kann dann eine "simple" VO, welche durch "niedere" Gremien verabschiedet wird, die ansonsten liberaleren Gesetzte dermaßen aushebeln? Wenn durch sie in Einzelpunkten ein Widerspruch zu dem Willen des Gesetzgebers erkennbar ist, der nicht inhaltich zu rechtfertigen ist, z.B. der Interpretation des Begriffs "fahren", wenn das Mountainbiken nicht schädlicher ist als das Laufen, dann kann genau dieser Begriff doch nur sehr eng und im Licht der auszuschließenden Gefährdungen (1978 dann wohl doch keine MTBs) auszulegen sein, sonst macht der gesamte Mechanismus wie Bundes- und Landesgesetze und schließlich VOs angelegt sind keinen Sinn und Behörden wäre im Vergleich zu einer demokratisch erfolgten Gesetzesgebung mit zu viel Macht ausgestattet. Dafür würde ich schon streiten wollen.


 
Wenn alles was von der Verwaltung kommt, auch richtig wäre, dann bräuchten wir weder Gewaltenteilung noch Verwaltungs- und Verfassungsgerichte. Und zum Glück dürfen wir uns in diesem Land gegen Maßnahmen der Verwaltung wehren und diese gerichtlich überprüfen lassen.

Zu Deiner Frage: Die Exekutive darf nur dann rechtsetzend tätig werden, wenn es dafür eine gesetzliche Ermächtigungsgrundlage gibt. Soweit die Exekutive rechtsetzend tätig wird, können ihre Verordnungen - das folgende ist jetzt etwas grob skizziert - von den Gerichten darauf hin überprüft werden, ob es eine Ermächtigungsgrundlage gibt und ob sich die Exekutive in deren Rahmen bewegt hat.  Ob man jetzt allerdings in diesem konkreten Fall einer NSG-VO aus dem Jahr 1978 noch klagen kann und dabei auch eine halbwegs ordentliche Erfolgsaussicht hätte, würde ich mir nicht anmaßen, beurteilen zu können - da müßte sich schon ein Experte im Öffentlichen Recht mal zu Wort melden.


----------



## X-Präsi (22. Juli 2009)

Kurzer Zwischenstand:

das Schreiben an das Forstamt samt GPS-Karte, GPS-Datenauswertung und Fotos ist ín der internen Abstimmung. Geht morgen raus, so dass Herr Heitmann das dann noch vor dem Urlaub auf dem Tisch haben wird.


----------



## fuzzball (22. Juli 2009)

was ich mich bei den Sperrungen wundere,  wissen die Herren vom Forstamt nicht, dass man sein Bike über das Hindernis heben oder darüberspringen kann ;zumal es sich dabei nach eigenen Angabe nur um einen Hinweis handelt und kein Verbot, ist man als Radler auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Kaltumformer (22. Juli 2009)

Dunkeltourer schrieb:


> Ja, das sollte hinterfragt werden.  In der 1944er stand noch nix von "fahren", in der 1978er einfach nur "fahren".  Das war noch die Zeit der Volksmotorisierung, als plötzlich alle mit Stinkbüchsen in die Natur gurkten (und sie zum Teil dort entsorgten, durch schlichtes Stehenlassen).  Geländegängige Fahräder, mit denen man einen Berg hoch- und wieder runterfahren (Bremsen!) konnte, gab es damals in Deutschland noch nicht zu kaufen.  Die können kaum mitgemeint sein.
> 
> Rechtlich relevant¹ dürfte allerdings nur sein, was in aktuelleren VO's Standard ist: Falls Radfahren normalerweise erlaubt ist (das vermute ich, schließlich gibt es anderswo sogar normale, öffentliche Asphaltstraßen in NSGs - oder?), können die sich nicht hinstellen und eine exklusive Lex Altkönig postulieren - zumindest nicht ohne nachvollziehbare konkrete Begründung, z.B. die besondere Sensibilität der ganz besonders schutzwürdigen Industrieplantage, äh des Biotops.



Hallo,

auch wenn es nicht direkt mit dem Altkönig zu tun hat. Evtl. könnte es euch dennoch bei der 'Betrachtung' helfen wie es auf anderen Baustellen / NSG läuft. Aus der Rechtsverordnung eines anderen Naturschutzgebiets (NSG):

"
_Im Naturschutzgebiet sind alle Maßnahmen und Handlungen abgesehen von den in § 5 aufgeführten Ausnahmen verboten, die zu einer Zerstörung, Beschädigung oder Veränderung des Gebietes oder seiner Bestandteile oder zu einer nachhaltigen Störung führen können und dem Schutzzweck zuwiderlaufen.
Insbesondere ist es verboten,

[...]

- das Gebiet außerhalb der Wege zu betreten oder Hunde abseits der Wege laufen zu lassen;

[...]

- zu lagern, Feuer anzuzünden oder zu unterhalten, Zelte oder Wohnwagen aufzustellen sowie außerhalb ausgewiesener Wege zu reiten;

[..]

- Lärm zu verursachen, Modellschiffe, Modellfahr- Modellflugzeuge oder *Geländebiking oder ähnliches zu betreiben sowie mit Fahrzeugen zu fahren oder zu parken*;_
"

Bleibt festzuhalten:

- Dort wird auf das Radfahren als solches überhaupt nicht eingegangen, bleibt also grundsätzlich erlaubt.
- stattdessen wird "Geländebiking" explizit genannt aber in Bezug auf das ganze NSG
- "Geländebiking" wird  von anderen Fahrzeugen durchaus auch getrennt betrachtet.
- Betreten ist extra aufgeführt
- Reiten ist wiederum extra aufgeführt.

Anmerken möchte ich das durch dieses Naturschutzgebiet unter anderem ein bzw. mehrere ausgewiesene (u.A. einer davon asphaltierter) Radweg geht (!). 

In sofern kann ich das in der Form dort eingebaute "Geländebiking" mit Bezug auf das gesamte NSG nur mit einem Kopfschütteln betrachten, insbesondere wiederum mit Blick auf das befahren der Wege. Bzw. würde mich die Definition des Wortes "Geländebiking" in diesem Zusammenhang interessieren...  Es wird also auch unter Umständen anderstwo 'Baumurks in Textform' in Sachen NSG produziert...

Die Rechtsverordnung zu diesem NSG ist nicht unbedingt alt, sie stammt aus dem Jahr 2004.



Gruß


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Juli 2009)

Mosche allerseits,

die Frankfurter Rundschau hat schon was aufgrund unseres offenen Briefes gebracht. Einiges ist zwar - wie immer - nicht so gesagt worden. Z.B. das mit der (nicht stattgefundenen) Bauerei am Altkönig. Oder dass ein Investor völlig indiskutabel sei. Es ist nur nicht zwingend und eine durch WOFFM betreibene Stecke sei eine Alternative. Und auch das "DEM DIMB" tut bissl weh beim Lesen. Aber was solls. 

Aus Sicht der DIMB kann ich insgesamt mit dem Artikel leben. 

Hier gehts zum Artikel:
http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/nachrichten/bad_homburg/?em_cnt=1848166&


----------



## Wiegetritt (23. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,

möchte zwei Sacns mit euch teilen:

1) einen von gestern in der Frankfurter Rundschau "Kahlschlag im Wald"





2) einen von heute in der Frankfurter Rundschau "Bergab in die Illeaglität" nebst Kommentar.





Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (23. Juli 2009)

...aber schon traurig, dass die fr noch nicht mal in der lage ist (sein will) den sachverhalt richtig darzustellen, da werden infos gemixt und zusammenhänge geschaffen, wo keine sind. von schreibfehlern mal abgesehen. es bringt vermutlich nichts, korrektur zu fordern, aber der artikel ist kein meisterwerk.


----------



## wartool (23. Juli 2009)

ich lese da immer nur "Downhill-Strecken" so ein paar flowige Trails für die nicht ganz so grob gerüsteten wäre auch nicht schlecht... und immer wieder ist die Rede vom "Bauen von Trails" - wo bitte ist das der Fall? Meinen die damit die paar Rampen? Alle mir bekannten Trails sind nicht "gebaut", sondern höchstens durch befahren, begehen und Bereiten entstanden.... oder irre ich da?


----------



## HelmutK (23. Juli 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...aber schon traurig, dass die fr noch nicht mal in der lage ist (sein will) den sachverhalt richtig darzustellen, da werden infos gemixt und zusammenhänge geschaffen, wo keine sind. von schreibfehlern mal abgesehen. es bringt vermutlich nichts, korrektur zu fordern, aber der artikel ist kein meisterwerk.



Qualitätsjournalismus ist heute leider eine Seltenheit  Trotzdem empfinde ich den Artikel und den Kommentar als hilfreich. Ob nun - als Beispiel - wir  oder das Forstamt den runden Tisch gefordert haben, ist doch egal. Hauptsache die FR stellt sich hinter unsere Forderungen, wie z. B. im Kommentar geschehen. Ich würde das einfach mal als kleinen Anfang sehen


----------



## Wiegetritt (23. Juli 2009)

Gut finde ich zunächst einmal, dass es überhaupt einen Artikel in der Sache gibt, der eher neutral gehalten ist.

Gut finde ich auch, dass hier der Forstdirektor Herr Heitmann mit seiner Forderung zitiert wird mit "wir benötigen dringend einen runden Tisch, an dem alle Beteiligten sitzen". Das ist doch eine Aussage, die uns entgegenkommt und zu der wir auch konkrete Aktivitäten seitens des Forstdirektors sowie anderer Stellen abfordern könnten. Wir sind ja schon eine Weile gesprächsbereit. Stellt sich nur die - leider offene - Frage, wer denn die Koordination und Führung zur Orgaisation dieses runden Tisches übernehmen sollte. Ob das wohl unsere Aufgabe wäre, nachdem man am AK Tatsachen geschaffen hat??


----------



## THEYO (23. Juli 2009)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...aber schon traurig, dass die fr noch nicht mal in der lage ist (sein will) den sachverhalt richtig darzustellen, da werden infos gemixt und zusammenhänge geschaffen, wo keine sind. von schreibfehlern mal abgesehen. es bringt vermutlich nichts, korrektur zu fordern, aber der artikel ist kein meisterwerk.



das widerum scheint in der familie zu liegen. leif sundermann ist sportredakteur bei der frankfurt bild-zeitung....


----------



## sipaq (23. Juli 2009)

THEYO schrieb:


> das widerum scheint in der familie zu liegen. leif sundermann ist sportredakteur bei der frankfurt bild-zeitung....


Aber sein Kommentar in der heutigen FR steht unserem Anliegen durchaus positiv gegenüber.


----------



## Wiegetritt (23. Juli 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Aber sein Kommentar in der heutigen FR steht unserem Anliegen durchaus positiv gegenüber.



Zu finden auch in meinem Scan links im Beitrag 402.

Stimmt, sehe ich ebenso, denn hier wird eindeutig ein überfälliger (Handlungs-)Bedarf ausgeführt.

Hoffentlich kommt das ganze nun endlich mal in Schwung und es passiert etwas. Erst der gemeinsame runde Tisch und dann eine Lösung, die den verschiedenen Interessengruppen gerecht wird und schon ist wieder Frieden im Wald...


----------



## orscheler (23. Juli 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> Alle mir bekannten Trails sind nicht "gebaut", sondern höchstens durch befahren, begehen und Bereiten entstanden.... oder irre ich da?


 
Hi,

kommt drauf an was man unter Bauen versteht. Der Forst hat schon seit einigen Jahren, Wege deren Benutzung er nicht gerne sieht, nicht mehr von umgestürzten Bäumen und ähnlichem geräumt. Das ist z.B. am Grenzweg der Fall, der früher ein markierter, offizieller Rundweg war und jetzt nicht mehr gepflegt wird. 

Auf ein paar dieser Trails wurden die umgestürzten Bäume ohne die Hilfe des Forsts geräumt und dabei kam auch mal 'ne Motorsäge zum Einsatz. 

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## andy1 (23. Juli 2009)

Es geht doch nicht nur um die DH-Biker

nun sehe ich mich - der eigentlich nichts mit reinen DH-Bikern zu tun hat - in die Nähe genau dieser Absplitterung des MTB-Sports gebracht, das finde ich sehr schade und ärgerlich.

Wir wollten ja was für die Radler bewirken die die Natur geniessen, für die Tourenfahrer, für die Biker die auch hoch können statt nur runter.
Die ADFC-Tourenfahrer, die Go-Crazy-Biker, Technik trainierende, konditionsaufbauende, fitnessbewahrende Biker.
Wenn der Großteil der Biker nur mit den DHlern in einen Topf geschmissen wird ist da was falsch.
So gesehen gibt der Artikel das genau falsch weiter und hätte besser nicht erscheinen sollen.

Das sind 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe:
*1*. Eine legale Strecke für DHler mit Extrabauten in den Trails, Sprunghügel etc.
Und *2.* die legale Befahrbarkeit der meisten naturfesten Wege im Taunus - speziell Altkönig und Feldberg - für den ganzen Rest der Biker(ich sage mal 90%).

Dieses verschiedenen Anliegen werden kommen im Text der FR sowie im Kommentar von Herrn Sundermann überhaupt nicht vor.

Der gemeine Zeitungsleser und Spaziergänger wird die Nöte der Biker so nicht nachvollziehen können und die Wünsche nicht befürworten.
Er wird wohl gut finden dass diese gefährlich schnellen, gepanzerten und optisch aggressiv (siehe Foto) eine eigene Strecke bekommen.
Andere Radler will der normale Ausflügler dann aussehrhalb dieser Strecke nicht mehr sehen und wird eine negative Haltung gegenüber diesen haben.
Wenn er diese Normalbiker/Freerider/Allmountainfahrer/CCler  "normal zügig abfahrend" antrifft wird er diese wohl lauthals fluchend auf die eingerichtete DH-Strecke wünschen.

_Ich vergleiche Spaziergänger immer mit ausnahmsweise zu Fuß gehenden Autofahrern die im Wald genauso wenig Verständnis für 2Radler haben wie auf der Straße - diese werden dann auch ihren Bereich benspruchen wie sie auch Rennradler von der Straße auf irgendeinen Radweg hupen wollen._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht nur um die DH-Biker
> 
> nun sehe ich mich - der eigentlich nichts mit reinen DH-Bikern zu tun hat - in die Nähe genau dieser Absplitterung des MTB-Sports gebracht, das finde ich sehr schade und ärgerlich.



Heul doch,
willst Du dem unkundigen Leser erst einen endlosen Vortrag halten der sich mit den Unterschieden des MTB Sports befasst 
Für einen Wanderer ist alles ein DHler was Stollen an den Reifen hat.


----------



## frankweber (23. Juli 2009)

Traurig, wenn da jetz wieder so ein Fingerzeigethread draus wird; die Gemeinsamkeiten aller Biker sind doch groß genug in dieser Sache hier, oder?

Also ist die Rumhackerei unnötig.


----------



## sipaq (23. Juli 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Traurig, wenn da jetz wieder so ein Fingerzeigethread draus wird; die Gemeinsamkeiten aller Biker sind doch groß genug in dieser Sache hier, oder?
> 
> Also ist die Rumhackerei unnötig.


----------



## selberbauer (23. Juli 2009)

eine
betreute
strecke
durch
woffm? 

das
wird
genauso
enden
wie
am
frankenstein
nur
gelaber
und
nichts
wird
mehr
passieren


----------



## andy1 (23. Juli 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Heul doch,
> willst Du dem unkundigen Leser erst einen endlosen Vortrag halten der sich mit den Unterschieden des MTB Sports befasst
> Für einen Wanderer ist alles ein DHler was Stollen an den Reifen hat.



trotzem unqualifizierte Bemerkung - willst du hier mitreden oder Unsinn verzapfen?
Und ausserdem stimmt das mit dem letzten Satz nicht - Wanderer sind vielleicht stur aber nicht ganz auf den Kopf gefallen.

Und eine Unterscheidung muss dem Leser schon dargestellt werden, es reicht ja: Extrembergabfahrer(also DH) und Restbiker(geschätzt über 90%).


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2009)

also ich finde, andy1 hat recht 
und das hat nix mit rumhackerei zu tun ...

ich kenne genug cc´ler, die bei trailabfahrten so manchen monströs ausschauenden downhiller selbst mit einem hardtail einfach stehen lassen. mich eingeschlossen 

der wohl einzige unterschied besteht darin, dass die meisten cc´ler (oder nennt sie abfahrtsorientierte tourer, all mountains, wie auch immer ...aber die große mehrheit an bikern im taunus !) nicht wirklich scharf auf große sprünge über gebaute hindernisse sind, sondern diese lieber flott umkurven ...

es muß daher in zukunft für alle waldbenutzer klar sein, dass mit dem möglichen bau einer downhillpiste nicht zwangsläufig die "trail- oder wab-heizer" aus dem taunus verschwinden.
bei allem spaß am downhill sollte man aber nie vergessen, dass man immer mit angepasster geschwindigkeit unterwegs sein sollte (angepasst an untergrund und an sichtverhältnisse), um andere menschen und tiere im wald nicht zu gefährden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floehsens (23. Juli 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht nur um die DH-Biker
> 
> nun sehe ich mich - der eigentlich nichts mit reinen DH-Bikern zu tun hat - in die Nähe genau dieser Absplitterung des MTB-Sports gebracht, das finde ich sehr schade und ärgerlich.[/I]



da muss ich dem hopi recht geben:
dem wanderer ist das egal wo du dich selbst in der mountainbike-szene siehst. 
und jeder all-mountain-fahrer oder enduro-fahrer der bei der heimfahrt die bremsen offen lässt ist doch irgendwie ein downhiller. jeder steht auf die abfahrt, ob nun mit 100mm oder 200mm. die einen mehr, du vielleicht etwas weniger. keiner von uns radelt bergauf und schiebt dann runter aus rücksicht auf wanderer, bodenerosionen oder sonstigen gründen. 

du suchst eine individuelle lösung für *dein* problem. jeder hat hier seine wünsche, doch die sollte er hinten anstellen für eine lösung die den sport weiterbringt. und da sehe ich hier die organisierten forumler auf dem richtigen weg. danke dafür! 

andi, sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen traurig?
kopf hoch, das wird schon...


----------



## michi220573 (23. Juli 2009)

Die richtigen Downhiller downhillen doch eigentlich eh nur auf ihrer nun nicht mehr existenten Strecke und später auf einer neuen, wenn es denn mal eine geben sollte, was ich den Jungs wünsche. Also gibt es bei denen im Prinzip gar keinen Wandererkontakt. Andere downhillen auf Trails, wo es meiner Erfahrung nach kaum zu Problemen kommt, weil kaum Wanderer unterwegs sind, oder auf den Wirtschaftswegen. Und wenn man dort zu schnell ist, braucht man auch keine Protektoren oder einen Vollvisierhelm, um die Wanderer zu erschrecken. Die allermeisten Wanderer oder besser Spaziergänger weichen doch kaum von den Forststraßen ab, weshalb dort meiner Ansicht nach das größte Schreckenspotential herrschen dürfte. Weiter oben war ja schon erwähnt, dass am Fuchstanz häufig Biker angedonnert kommen und z.B. in die Forststraße Richtung Falkenstein reindüsen. Ersten kann ich diese Streckenwahl eh nicht verstehen (warum donnert man eine Forstpiste runter, wenn es für die Abfahrt doch Trails gibt?!?!) und zweitens kann ich das Tempo nicht verstehen. Darum glaube ich, dass mit dem Bau einer DH-Strecke das Problem der Konfrontation mit Wanderern nicht behoben sein wird.


----------



## michi220573 (23. Juli 2009)

@ Präsi

Ist das Sammeln von Pilzen eigentlich rechtens (Verlassen von Wegen)?


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Juli 2009)

selberbauer schrieb:


> eine
> betreute
> strecke
> durch
> ...



?


----------



## Hopi (23. Juli 2009)

Ach ich finde s immer so lustig wie sich die CC/Tour Fraktion immer als die bessern Biker sehen.
Fakt ist, dass es dem Wandere egal ist, wo ihm gerade ein MTBler entgegen kommt. Die Tatsache das es genug Lycra Fahrer gibt die mit 50 - 60 Sache an oder zwischen Wandergruppen durch ballern ist für die Leute bedrohlicher als ein Fullface Helm.


Aber wie Frank schon sagte, traurig das wieder diese Gutbiker aus den Löchern kommen.


----------



## fuzzball (23. Juli 2009)

muss ich jetzt Schizophren und mein XC Seite tritt getrennt von meiner FR Seite auf??? auch mit dem XC Bike fahre ich vermutlich (da ich nie weiß welcher legal ist unnd welcher nicht) Trails welche illegal sind, insofern unterscheiden sich meine beiden Seiten nicht.
Nicht vergessen der direkte "Feind" ist das Forstamt


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2009)

und auch wenn die downhiller ihren spot bekommen, so werden doch sicher die meisten von ihnen auch wieder über die trails bzw. wabs am ende des tages gen tal rollen 
es sei denn, es wird ein richtig kommerzieller spot mit parkplatz+  liftanlage. dann treten die jungs + mädels ihre boliden sicher nicht mehr bergauf ...

ob ich persönlich trail oder wab bergab nutze, hängt von der witterung, lust und der tageszeit ab.


----------



## wissefux (23. Juli 2009)

es geht hier doch nicht um gut- und schlechtbiker oder wer hier der "bessere" ist. dafür gibts rennveranstaltungen ...

es geht darum, "unser revier" für alle zu erhalten bzw. sinnvoll zu erweitern !

alle ballern wir - mehr oder weniger kontrolliert, aber mit viel spaß - die trails und wabs runter. und das unabhängig davon, ob die downhiller je einen spot bekommen werden oder nicht.

es geht hier grundsätzlich zum einen darum, die illegalen bauten im wald zu verhindern -> deshalb die kanalisation der downhiller auf einen legalen spot; zum anderen, die natur zu schützen und zu erhalten -> deshalb werden wir sicher auf den ein oder anderen geliebten trail verzichten müssen.

konflikte mit anderen nutzergruppen wird es weiterhin geben. siehe mein erlebnis, das ich nach der trailerkundung am sonntag auf dem uphill einer wab richtung fuxtanz mit einem "regenschirmjogger" hatte 

edit : warum wird eigentlich immer alles missverstanden


----------



## ewoq (23. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> es sei denn, es wird ein richtig kommerzieller spot mit parkplatz+  liftanlage. dann treten die jungs + mädels ihre boliden sicher nicht mehr bergauf ...



macht auch jetzt keiner der wirklich dort DH fährt... man trifft sich am parkplatz und shuttlet oder schiebt bergauf.


----------



## BOSTAD (23. Juli 2009)

Mir gehts hauptsächlich um die Leute, die mit Schaufel, Hammer, Nägeln und Säge den Wald verschandeln.  Die ziehen doch den Zorn des Försters/ Aussenstehenden auf die gesamte MTB-Grupierung.  Mir ist egal was die Bobbys fürn Helm tragen. 

Also liebe Freizeitbauarbeiter lasst  doch einfach das Werkzeug zuhause und ich denke, man wird uns ein offeneres Ohr schenken, als jemals zuvor.


PS. Armer Journalismus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (23. Juli 2009)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Mir gehts hauptsächlich um die Leute, die mit Schaufel, Hammer, Nägeln und Säge den Wald verschandeln.  Die ziehen doch den Zorn des Försters/ Aussenstehenden auf die gemte MTB-Grupierung.  Mir ist egal was die Bobbys fürn Helm tragen.
> 
> Also liebe Freizeitbauarbeiter lasst  doch einfach das Werkzeug zuhause und ich denke, man wird uns ein offeneres Ohr schenken, als jemals zuvor.
> 
> ...





Das Shuttlefahrzeug bitte auch daheim oder wenigstens am Parkplatz stehen lassen.


----------



## THEYO (23. Juli 2009)

selberbauer schrieb:


> ...



ahja, ich sehe. ma wieder n ganzer haufen insider hier unterwegs!


und zu der restlichen debatte:

ich bitte darum hier nichts zu vermischen. downhiller laufen nicht zwingend alle mit der stihl durch den wald, das ist ein vorurteil. des weiteren bestehen downhills nicht ausschließlich aus northshores und riesigen sprüngen. der unterschied zu einem bergabfahrenden tourenfahrer/cc-fahrer/trailfahrer oder wie er sich sonst nennen mag besteht nahezu ausschließlich in der geschwindigkeit mit der sich bewegt wird.
ich persönlich betreibe downhill als wettkampfsport und fahre zu trainingszwecken auch oft mit dem cc-rad. jedes hat seine berechtigung. was mich aber doch sehr stört, ist  das oft versucht wird, den downhillern den schwarzen peter zuzuschieben was das befahren illegaler strecken angeht. ich kenne keine dh- oder freeridestrecke in unseren breiten die nicht zu ähnlichen anteilen von der cc- und der dh-fraktion befahren wird. warum denn auch nicht? da darf doch jeder spaß haben. der unterschied liegt einmal mehr in der geschwindigkeit. wir wollen alle radfahren gehen. und der allergrößte teil von uns tut das und versucht dabei den ort, an dem er seiner freizeitbeschäftigung am liebsten nachgeht zu schonen. schwarze schafe gibt es auf beiden seiten!
Auf gar keinen fall sollte jetzt damit begonnen werden, die beiden gruppen gegeneinander auszuspielen. die zeitungen schreiben viel über unseren verein und unsere bemühungen um eine legale downhillstrecke, weil das ein aufhänger unseres schreibens an den landrat ist. wir versuchen seit über 5 jahren über lösungen der problematik zu sprechen, aber finden kein gehör. 
wheels over frankfurt vertritt genauso wie die dimb jedoch auch die interessen der tourenfahrer nach kräften. bitte seid so fair, und gesteht uns und der dimb zu, beide interessen in den gesprächen mit den behörden zu vertreten.

grüße
jo
1.vs. wheels over frankfurt e.v.


----------



## CaseOnline (23. Juli 2009)

Ist doch ganz einfach. Wir (= die MTB-Fahrer) wollen eine Downhillstrecke UND Open Trails, bergauf wie bergab. Wer dann welche Strecke fährt, das können wir uns hinterher aussuchen...


----------



## Wiegetritt (23. Juli 2009)

So, ich glaube es ist mal wieder an der Zeit dass sich alle biker egal ob, DH, FR, AM, XC,... für das von allen geliebte Hobby zusammentun (und die eine oder ander gelegentliche interne Stichelei mal ruhen lassen), damit wir bitteschön GEMEINSAM am Strang ziehen (und bitte schön an gleichen Ende), um damit unsere Interessen mit dem Behörden und Waldbesitzern zu erörtern und zu vertreten. Wenn wir uns nämlich nicht einig sind, dann werden wir auch nicht als "ein" Gesprächspartner wahr- und ernstgenommen. Da kommt es dann schnell zu Gesprächsabsagen, mit der Argumentation "die biker sind sich ja untereinander nicht mal einig, was sie wollen" und das wollen wir doch sicher verhindern.

Wir werden kurz- oder mittelfristig nicht umhinkommen, einige Personen aus unseren Reihen als Sprecher unserer Interessen zubennen. Was die dann "in unserem Auftrag aushandeln" muss dann von uns auch mitgetragen werden.


----------



## CaseOnline (23. Juli 2009)

Wiegetritt schrieb:


> So, ich glaube es ist mal wieder an der Zeit dass sich alle biker egal ob, DH, FR, AM, XC,... für das von allen geliebte Hobby zusammentun (...)



Ich lese aus dem einen oder anderen Posting die durchaus berechtigte Befürchtung, dass sich die Diskussion irgendwann ausschliesslich um eine DH-Strecke dreht. Da fühlt sich dann der eine oder andere Tourenfahrer nicht mehr angesprochen. Wir sollten klarstellen, dass es AUCH um eine DH-Strecke geht. Aber eben AUCH um die anderen, schönen Wege ohne Bauwerke.


----------



## HelmutK (23. Juli 2009)

Wiegetritt schrieb:


> So, ich glaube es ist mal wieder an der Zeit dass sich alle biker egal ob, DH, FR, AM, XC,... für das von allen geliebte Hobby zusammentun (und die eine oder ander gelegentliche interne Stichelei mal ruhen lassen), damit wir bitteschön GEMEINSAM am Strang ziehen (und bitte schön an gleichen Ende), um damit unsere Interessen mit dem Behörden und Waldbesitzern zu erörtern und zu vertreten. Wenn wir uns nämlich nicht einig sind, dann werden wir auch nicht als "ein" Gesprächspartner wahr- und ernstgenommen. Da kommt es dann schnell zu Gesprächsabsagen, mit der Argumentation "die biker sind sich ja untereinander nicht mal einig, was sie wollen" und das wollen wir doch sicher verhindern.
> 
> Wir werden kurz- oder mittelfristig nicht umhinkommen, einige Personen aus unseren Reihen als Sprecher unserer Interessen zubennen. Was die dann "in unserem Auftrag aushandeln" muss dann von uns auch mitgetragen werden.


 
Das ist der entscheidende und IMHO auch wichtigste Punkt. Im Vergleich zu anderen Sportarten (insbes. Wanderern und Reitern) sind wir kaum organisiert, sondern pflegen mehr mehr weniger intensiv unserer Indiviualität und manchmal auch eine gewisse Aversion gegen Vereinsstrukturen. Allerdings können nicht organisierte Individualisten nur bedingt als Ansprechpartner für die Verwaltung dienen, denn wie will man belegen und beweisen, dass man nicht nur für sich selbst, sondern für Viele spricht. Hier haben Vereine oder feste Zweckbündnisse klare Vorteile, denn sie können auf eine Mitgliederbasis verweisen, die von ihnen vertreten wird. Wir sind wahrscheinlich gar nicht so wenige, nur wie sollen das die Politik und die Verwaltung so richtig ernst nehmen, wenn regionale Wandervereine auf ihre teilweise gigantischen Mitgliederzahlen verweisen können, während wir noch die Diskussion darüber führen, ob unserer Organisationen und Vereine zuerst erfolgreich sein müssen, bevor wir uns ihnen anschließen. Also um den Gedanken meines Vorposters weiterzuführen - rein in die Vereine oder selbst was gründen und jedenfalls zusammenschließen, damit wir mehr Gehör finden.


----------



## floehsens (23. Juli 2009)

diese aktuelle diskussion wurde doch nur durch einen bericht in der rundschau entfacht. da hat ein redakteur nur mal wieder die schlagwörter "downhill" und "rasen" in seinen artikel geschrieben und schon hüpfen einige wie wilde hühner durch das forum.

im grunde sind wir uns doch einig, dass kann man einige seiten vorher nachlesen. dort stehen die argumente mit denen der dimb an den verhandlungstisch treten will. da werden alle interessen vertreten! nur müssen einige wenige der bikergemeinde ihre persönlichen interessen ein wenig zurückstellen und sie nicht bei jeder möglichkeit oder jedem zeitungsbericht laut herausschreien.

die dimb-jungs und auch die woffm-ler gehen sachlich an die problematik ran und ich bin mir sicher sie machen alles in ihrer macht stehende um die allgemeine gesamtsituation der *mountainbiker* im taunus zu verbessern.

cheers...


----------



## Konaschaf (23. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank !!!  Endlich....

Jo, der ging an dich !


----------



## Tilman (23. Juli 2009)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch wenn es nicht direkt mit dem Altkönig zu tun hat. Evtl. könnte es euch dennoch bei der 'Betrachtung' helfen wie es auf anderen Baustellen / NSG läuft. Aus der Rechtsverordnung eines anderen Naturschutzgebiets (NSG):
> 
> ...



Schlechte Nachricht: 

Jedes NSG hat seine eigene Verordnung, die bestimmte Rechte einschränken kann. Dazu gehört auch das Betretungsrecht, soweit gegeben. Anfang 1978 gab es in Hessen noch gar kein landesgesetzliches Betretungsrecht im Forst, das kam erst ein halbes Jahr später. Das Bundesrecht ist von 1975.

Die SchutzVO "Altkönig" wurde nach Maßgabe (wer lesen kann, der lese) des Reichsnaturschutzgesetzes v. 1934 erlassen, weil es noch gar kein hessisches Naturschutzgesetz gab. 

Im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz v. 1976 stand in §13 (heute §23, später auch so im Hessischen NatG), daß Naturschutzgebiete der Allgemeinheit zugänglich gemacht werden _können_. Die Rechtsprechung geht daher nicht von einem Anspruch der Allgemeinheit auf Betretungsrecht im NSG aus, zumal, wenn rundherum genug fahrradtaugliche Wege bestehen, wobei zu Fahrrädern auch MTB zählen.

Gute Nachricht:

Die Naturschutzbehörde des Kreises und Forstamt nehmen sich schon mit dem Regierungspräsidium der verunglückten SchutzVO an, um diesen Schildbürgerstreich des Total-Fahrverbots zumindest hinsichtlich der Wege zu eliminieren. Das kann aber noch dauern, weil das nicht der einzige überarbeitungsbedürftige Punkt sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (23. Juli 2009)

Ich habe das, was in der FR steht, nicht gesagt. Es bleibt dabei, wie früher in der FR ausgeführt (die Sundermann bei aller Hektik mal im FR-Archiv hätte lesen sollen) daß eine DH-Strecke und ein MTB-Netz zusammen die Sache wesentlich entspannen können. So war es damals auch mit Forst, Naturpark, DIMB und mir (Naturschutzbehörde) vor Ort besprochen worden. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Wer auch immer auf die doofe Idee gekommen ist, der Kreis könnte Investor (oder etwas vergleichbares) sein wollen, weiß ich nicht. Denn gesagt und geschrieben hat das bislang keiner.


----------



## splatternick (23. Juli 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht nur um die DH-Biker
> 
> nun sehe ich mich - der eigentlich nichts mit reinen DH-Bikern zu tun hat - in die Nähe genau dieser Absplitterung des MTB-Sports gebracht, das finde ich sehr schade und ärgerlich.
> 
> ...



Als einer, der alles (RR, Tour, FR, DH) gerne macht, muss ich diesem Beitrag voll zustimmen. Das Befahren der "normalen" Trails / kleinen Wege sollte auf jeden Fall weiterhin möglich sein. Wie Präsi aber ja schon hat verlauten lassen, sollte eine DH-Strecke mit mehreren Varianten angestrebt werden, was dann auch den "Normal"-Biker anzieht, der dort vielleicht seine limits pushen (verzeiht mir das Neudeutsch) kann. Glaube schon, dass Kanalisierung in dieser Art funktioniert.

Nick


----------



## splatternick (23. Juli 2009)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Die allermeisten Wanderer oder besser Spaziergänger weichen doch kaum von den Forststraßen ab, weshalb dort meiner Ansicht nach das größte Schreckenspotential herrschen dürfte. Weiter oben war ja schon erwähnt, dass am Fuchstanz häufig Biker angedonnert kommen und z.B. in die Forststraße Richtung Falkenstein reindüsen. Ersten kann ich diese Streckenwahl eh nicht verstehen (warum donnert man eine Forstpiste runter, wenn es für die Abfahrt doch Trails gibt?!?!) und zweitens kann ich das Tempo nicht verstehen.



Ey das sind halt die Oldschool-Fahrer, noch nie was von Mammoth Lakes und dem Kamikaze-DH gehört?


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Juli 2009)

splatternick schrieb:


> Wie Präsi aber ja schon hat verlauten lassen, sollte eine DH-Strecke mit mehreren Varianten angestrebt werden, was dann auch den "Normal"-Biker anzieht, der dort vielleicht seine limits pushen (verzeiht mir das Neudeutsch) kann. Glaube schon, dass Kanalisierung in dieser Art funktioniert.
> 
> Nick



Genau so isses. Das Ganze aber ohne Verpflichtung die Abfahrt zu nehmen. Hier wird dann das gute Angebot die Nachfrage von alleine regeln. 

So viel zum Thema DH für DHer, CCler, AMer, Enduro-Fahrer, verirrte Dirter usw usw.. DH ist für alle da!

Damit lässt sich eines der Kernprobleme anpacken. Das wird insgesamt zur Entspannung beitragen. 

Unser zweites Aufgabenfeld ist unverändert die Entsperrung der Altkönigtrails. Deswegen unsere Aktion am Sonntag. Nun lest dazu bitte die Stellungnahme, die die DIMB heute der Forstverwaltung und dem Landratsamt übergeben hat. Dazu wurden die Vorschläge für zu entsperrende Strecken innerhalb wie außerhalb des Naturschutzgebietes auf GPS-Karte und mit den Koordinaten übermittelt, die Trails jeweils beschrieben etc. 
Also erst mal lesen und beruhigen, denn die Tourenbiker sind nicht vergessen worden.

Die DIMB plant übrigens nicht, jetzt lautstark nach einem Wegenetz für Touren-Biker zu fordern. Diese Biker-Ghettos enden fast immer in anspruchslosen Waldautobahnen. Wir setzen weiterhin auf den vernünftigen Umgang der Biker mit Natur und Mitmenschen. Mit ein wenig gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme lässt sich alles auch ohne radikale Besucherlenkung in den Griff bekommen. 

Zum Presseartikel: da bin ich viel schlimmeres gewohnt. Das ist aus Sicht der DIMB durchaus OK. Man kann von fachfremden Journalisten doch auch gar nicht erwarten, dass sie ein so differenziertes Thema mit unserer Sachkenntnis erfassen.


----------



## THEYO (23. Juli 2009)

ich will denen ja gar nicht ankreiden, dass sie zu wenig sachkenntnis haben oder was weis ich... ich finde nur der artikel ist streckenweise vielleicht ein hinweis darauf, dass probleme mit der lesekompetenz in deutschland bei weitem nicht auf  pisa-schüler beschränkt bleiben 
na was solls, sooo schlecht ist der artikel ja wirklich nicht. vielleicht bin ich da von den darmstädtern einfach verwöhnt, weil die direkt ein dreistündiges persönliches interview wollten, was sie dann auch bekamen...


----------



## Dunkeltourer (23. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Unser zweites Aufgabenfeld ist unverändert die Entsperrung der Altkönigtrails. Deswegen unsere Aktion am Sonntag. Nun lest dazu bitte die Stellungnahme, die die DIMB heute der Forstverwaltung und dem Landratsamt übergeben hat.



Well done.  
Die Forderung nach einer "Verschlankung" des Naturschutzgebiets ist angebracht - auch wenn deswegen der eine oder andere Grünhut einen Herzkasper kriegen mag ;o)
Schließlich ist ein großer Teil des NSG (AFAIK sogar 100 Prozent der ADFC-Strecke zum Ringwall) kein doller schutzwürdiger Bestand, sondern übelste industrielle (und industriell geerntete) Monokultur-Nadelwalddickung.



Präsi schrieb:


> Dazu wurden die Vorschläge für zu entsperrende Strecken innerhalb wie außerhalb des Naturschutzgebietes auf GPS-Karte und mit den Koordinaten übermittelt, die Trails jeweils beschrieben etc.
> Also erst mal lesen und beruhigen, denn die Tourenbiker sind nicht vergessen worden.
> 
> Die DIMB plant übrigens nicht, jetzt lautstark nach einem Wegenetz für Touren-Biker zu fordern.



Die braucht kein Mensch.  Ich nehme an, wir haben Konsens, dass niemand hier so etwas will?  
Aus meiner Sicht brauchen die Touris nicht mehr als die Aufhebung der Trailsperrungen  (soweit es nicht um empfindliche Böden geht) und der NSG-Komplettfahrverbote.  Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.



Präsi schrieb:


> Diese Biker-Ghettos enden fast immer in anspruchslosen Waldautobahnen. Wir setzen weiterhin auf den vernünftigen Umgang der Biker mit Natur und Mitmenschen. Mit ein wenig gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme lässt sich alles auch ohne radikale Besucherlenkung in den Griff bekommen.
> 
> Zum Presseartikel: da bin ich viel schlimmeres gewohnt. Das ist aus Sicht der DIMB durchaus OK. Man kann von fachfremden Journalisten doch auch gar nicht erwarten, dass sie ein so differenziertes Thema mit unserer Sachkenntnis erfassen.



Die haben sich halt die spannenden Rosinen rausgepickt: Daunhill und Rennstrecke bauen ist Action in der Zeitung, detailliertes Gezackere um die Berechtigung der Sperrung von Wegen ist boring ...
Es ist absehbar, dass bei der gleichzeitigen Verwurstung dieser zwei Themen in einer Pressemitteilung das buntere gewinnt.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (23. Juli 2009)

THEYO schrieb:


> ich will denen ja gar nicht ankreiden, dass sie zu wenig sachkenntnis haben oder was weis ich... ich finde nur der artikel ist streckenweise vielleicht ein hinweis darauf, dass probleme mit der lesekompetenz in deutschland bei weitem nicht auf  pisa-schüler beschränkt bleiben
> na was solls, sooo schlecht ist der artikel ja wirklich nicht. vielleicht bin ich da von den darmstädtern einfach verwöhnt, weil die direkt ein dreistündiges persönliches interview wollten, was sie dann auch bekamen...




unser Interview dauerte ca. 10 Minuten. Dafür ist es doch ganz gut geworden 

@ all: Kurzum - net so viel über den Artikel maulen, sondern lieber froh sein, dass wir eine halbwegs neutrale Berichterstattung und weitere Fürsprecher für einen Runden Tisch gefunden haben. Wochenziel erreicht


----------



## Dunkeltourer (23. Juli 2009)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch wenn es nicht direkt mit dem Altkönig zu tun hat. Evtl. könnte es euch dennoch bei der 'Betrachtung' helfen wie es auf anderen Baustellen / NSG läuft. Aus der Rechtsverordnung eines anderen Naturschutzgebiets (NSG):
> 
> ...



Ein unfreiwillig komischer Text.  Fahrräder sind Fahrzeuge.  Dürfen dort also weder gefahren noch geparkt werden.
Das kommt davon, wenn man die Erstellung einer Rechtsverordnung einem Mantafahrer-Stammtisch überlässt


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Juli 2009)

Dunkeltourer schrieb:


> ... wenn man die Erstellung einer Rechtsverordnung einem Mantafahrer-Stammtisch überlässt



hehehe - nix gegen Mantafahrer


----------



## Tilman (23. Juli 2009)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch wenn es nicht direkt mit dem Altkönig zu tun hat. Evtl. könnte es euch dennoch bei der 'Betrachtung' helfen wie es auf anderen Baustellen / NSG läuft. Aus der Rechtsverordnung eines anderen Naturschutzgebiets (NSG):
> 
> ...



§4 Nr.27 Rechtsverordnung über das Naturschutzgebiet
"Bergsenkungsgebiet an der Amalienhöhe - Wiesen nördlich Weiler",
Landkreis Mainz-Bingen vom 20. September 2004

Was will man denn in dem Landkreis anderes erwarten? Und wie am Altkönig sind auch die Krankenfahrstühle, die bekanntermaßen fahren und nicht fliegen, ausgesperrt.


----------



## X-Präsi (23. Juli 2009)

Falls es jemanden interessiert:

ich bin die nächsten 3 Tage im tiefsten Frankenwald zum Biken. Daher gibts von mir erst wieder Äußerungen ab Montag Abend. 

Macht keinen Unfug


----------



## michi220573 (24. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> ...Man kann von fachfremden Journalisten doch auch gar nicht erwarten, dass sie ein so differenziertes Thema mit unserer Sachkenntnis erfassen.



DOCH !!!!!! Schließlich ist es deren Job und die FR ist nicht die BILD. Viele Leser informieren sich hauptsächlich über die Tageszeitungen. Börsenkurse, Schweinegrippe, neue Gesetze, Wahlbetrug, VW/Porsche, Obama - sind alles diffizile Themen. Wenn die Journalisten da auch so schlecht recherchieren, was sie in unserem Fall ja nicht einmal tun mussten, weil ihnen alles schriftlich und scheinbar auch mündlich seitens der DIMB - Leute es heißt *die *DIMB, da es sich um *die *Initiative handelt [weiblich] - vorgekaut wurde, dann ist es um den Wahrheitsgehalt deutscher Zeitungsartikel schlecht bestellt. Und das Biken an sich ist ein viel wichtigeres Thema als die von mir oben beispielhaft angeführten !!!


----------



## roadracer (24. Juli 2009)

So gestern war auch ein Bericht in der Taunus Zeitung zu dem Thema:

Die Überschrift fängt übrigens mit: "Im Wald herrscht Faustrecht" an 
http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/rmn01.c.6277828.de.htm


----------



## Wiegetritt (24. Juli 2009)

Ich möchte hier mal in aller Form Präsi, Tilmann und allen andern aktiven DIMBlern meinen Dank aussprechen für diesen m.E. seh sachlichen Brief an das Forstamt Königstein. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich das Forstamt mit den im Schreiben dargelegten Sachverhalten auseinandersetzen wird und alsbald mit einer Antwort oder gar Reaktion im gewünschten Sinne tätig wird.
Wir sollten jetzt den Damen und Herren - auch unter Berücksichtigung der Urlaubszeit - eine angemessene (vielleicht 3 - 4 wöchige?) Reaktionszeit geben, ehe wir - ich meine natürlich die DIMB - nach dem Stand der Dinge fragen. Aber ich kann mch derziet ganz entspannt zurücklehnen, denn ich bin voller ZUversicht, dass die Jungs das ebenso professionell verfolgen werden, wie sie es angefangen haben.

Well done und weiter so!!


----------



## frankweber (24. Juli 2009)

roadracer schrieb:


> So gestern war auch ein Bericht in der Taunus Zeitung zu dem Thema:
> 
> Die Überschrift fängt übrigens mit: "Im Wald herrscht Faustrecht" an
> http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/rmn01.c.6277828.de.htm


 

Der Zeitungsbericht ist einfach ekelhaft, polemisch und von einer offensichtlich Radfahrer hassenden unterirdisch schlechten Journalistin verfasst.

inakzeptabele Person, wer so einen Mist schreibt


----------



## CaseOnline (24. Juli 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Der Zeitungsbericht ist einfach ekelhaft, polemisch und von einer offensichtlich Radfahrer hassenden unterirdisch schlechten Journalistin verfasst.
> 
> inakzeptabele Person, wer so einen Mist schreibt



Agreed. Verfasse doch einen objektiven, sachlichen, höflichen Leserbrief. Habe ich gemacht, mal sehen, ob der erscheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roland1 (24. Juli 2009)

@ Präsi: Well done!


----------



## orscheler (24. Juli 2009)

Dunkeltourer schrieb:


> Schließlich ist ein großer Teil des NSG (AFAIK sogar 100 Prozent der ADFC-Strecke zum Ringwall) kein doller schutzwürdiger Bestand, sondern übelste industrielle (und industriell geerntete) Monokultur-Nadelwalddickung.


 
Die weiße Mauer ist schon berechtigterweise Naturschutzgebiet, da es dort einige Ringelnattern gibt. Allerdings kann man da, wo sich die Ringelnattern sonnen, sowieso nicht fahren   

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## KleinerHirsch (24. Juli 2009)

Yo, klasse, mal wieder Taunus-Zeitung. Die glänzen durch Tatsachen verdrehende Artikel. Habe nur noch nicht raus, ob das an Unvermögen oder gezielter Manipulation liegt.


----------



## Milass (24. Juli 2009)

Also mittlerweile gibts kaum noch Wegsperrungen


----------



## X-Präsi (24. Juli 2009)

Milass schrieb:


> Also mittlerweile gibts kaum noch Wegsperrungen



Schon gesehen, weiss aber nicht, ob ich das gut finden soll. 

Denn ich möchte gar nicht bestreiten, dass im NSG Altkönig einige selbst von Fußgängern und Bikern durch Befahren / Begehen ausgebildete Trails nicht mit einem Naturschutzgebiet vereinbar sind und nicht mehr genutzt werden sollten. 

Mir wäre eine Öffnung der geeigneten Wege durch das Forstamt bedeutend lieber. 

Bei selbsttätiger "Entsperrung" aller Strecken (vor allem im NSG) kann der Schuss nach hinten für uns los gehen und wir Biker verspielen unseren noch in Bruchteilen vorhandenen Kredit, da wir unsere Legalisierungsabsichten gleich wieder konterkarieren. 

Sorry, für die Spaßbremse, aber ich glaube wirklich, dass insbesondere im Naturschutzgebiet nicht jeder machen können sollte, was er möchte. 

*@ Lobende:* danke fürs Lob für das Schreiben an das Forstamt! Gebe ich an die Leutz weiter, die tatkräftig mitgeholfen haben. Ohne unser aller Regen-Einsatz am Sonntag hätten wir das Ergebnis erst gar nicht so aufbereiten können. 

Unser Arbeitskreis Recht der DIMB hat gestern den Auftrag übernommen, Rechtsgrundlagen für eine Nutzungsgenehmigung der vorgeschlagenen Wege insbesondere im Naturschutzgebiet zu erarbeiten, die wir den beteiligten Behörden übermitteln werden. Das wird aber auch einige Wochen dauern, da alle nur im Ehrenamt tätig sind.

*Zum Zeitungsartikel von heute:*
Dieser zweite Artikel erzeugte bei mir ehrlich gesagt Brechreiz. Das ist ja wie Mitte der Neunziger, als in der Form permanent auf uns Biker eingedroschen wurde. Die gute Dame hat wohl in der Zwischenzeit nichts dazu gelernt. Aber vielleicht können wir sie ja bei unsrem Infotag von unserem "guten Kern" und den guten Absichten überzeugen. Einladen werden wir sie jedenfalls 
@ all:
*Wenn ich Ihr wäre*, würde ich mich jetzt erstmal auf der Zeitungsseite registrieren lassen und in Kommentaren zum Artikel kundtun, was ich von einer solch einseitigen, effekthaschenden und polemisierenden Darstellung halte. Ein zusätzlicher Leserbrief dazu kann auch nichts schaden. Schließlich sind es doch wir Biker, die vernünftige Verhältnisse in der Feldbergregion wiederherstellen wollen und einen aktiven Beitrag dazu leisten werden. Aber bei allem Ärger beim Schreiben immer lächeln. Dann wird der Text automatisch freundlich und wenig aggressiv. Wir müssen uns ja nicht auf die Stufe der Redakteurin herablassen. 

So - ab heute Nachmittag bin ich dann aber wirklich für ein paar Tage offline.


----------



## DrMainhattan (24. Juli 2009)

Hut ab an alle, die sich hier den A... für unser aller Interessen aufreissen!! Respekt... mal sehen was (und wann) rumkommt.

Ist jemand eigentlich mal die ILLEGALE DH-Strecke abgefahren? Die wird ja noch dicht sein, oder?!?


----------



## Wiegetritt (24. Juli 2009)

habe auch schon einen m.E. sachlichen, aber kritischen Online-Kommentar an die FNP geschrieben. Mal sehen, ob er denn tatsächlich auch dargestellt wird, oder von einem Filter abgefangen wird...


----------



## Kaltumformer (24. Juli 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> §4 Nr.27 Rechtsverordnung über das Naturschutzgebiet
> "Bergsenkungsgebiet an der Amalienhöhe - Wiesen nördlich Weiler",
> Landkreis Mainz-Bingen vom 20. September 2004
> 
> Was will man denn in dem Landkreis anderes erwarten? Und wie am Altkönig sind auch die Krankenfahrstühle, die bekanntermaßen fahren und nicht fliegen, ausgesperrt.



Echt, da ist das auch so (?) - zufall das sich das deckt. Ich hatte mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht gleich ein dutzend Rechtsverordnungen anzusehen. Wird dann wohl der gleiche "Mantafahrer" an der Schreibmaschine gewesen sein wenn sich dort die Textstellen gleichen.  Aber ich habe mir sagen lassen, das nicht alle die aus dem Landkreis sind, auch Manta fahren, also bitte nicht gleich alle Menschen aus dem Landkreis über einen Kamm scheren.... 

Aber genug dazu, hier gehts um Altkönig.

-----

Zitat aus dem Artikel ( http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/rmn01.c.6277828.de_1.htm )

"[...] Mittlerweile herrsche in den Taunuswäldern das «Faustrecht», weiß Heitmann. [..]"

Das wird er mit Sicherheit nicht so gesagt haben wie dort dargestellt.


Gruß


----------



## Robbl (24. Juli 2009)

Nach dem Artikel in der Taunuszeitung denke ich ernsthaft darüber nach mein Abonement der Zeitung zu kündigen, einfach eine Frechheit was die Dame da verzapft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whitesummer (24. Juli 2009)

Robbl schrieb:


> Nach dem Artikel in der Taunuszeitung denke ich ernsthaft darüber nach mein Abonement der Zeitung zu kündigen, einfach eine Frechheit was die Dame da verzapft...



Genau das überlege ich mir auch. Vorallem ist das ja nicht der erste Artikel in diese Richtung.Habe jetzt auch mal einen Leserbrief dazu geschrieben.


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (24. Juli 2009)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Hut ab an alle, die sich hier den A... für unser aller Interessen aufreissen!! Respekt... mal sehen was (und wann) rumkommt.
> 
> Ist jemand eigentlich mal die ILLEGALE DH-Strecke abgefahren? Die wird ja noch dicht sein, oder?!?


 

Die Strecke ist noch genauso dicht wie am ersten Tag bis auf die fehlenden Schilder. War vor wenigen Stunden dort und habe mir das Ganze nochmal angesehen und ein bisschen nachgedacht wie man das halt so macht nech


----------



## KleinerHirsch (24. Juli 2009)

Robbl schrieb:


> Nach dem Artikel in der Taunuszeitung denke ich ernsthaft darüber nach mein Abonement der Zeitung zu kündigen, einfach eine Frechheit was die Dame da verzapft...



Habe ich vor zwei Monaten getan. Kann ich nur empfehlen, seitdem fühle ich mich deutlich besser informiert. In allen Belangen!


----------



## fuzzball (25. Juli 2009)

und Harald Schmidt hatte doch recht nur an das falsche Medium gedacht:
Unterschichtenjournalismus


----------



## mooorfl (25. Juli 2009)

Also ich denke nicht das es nun hilft über den Artikel zu streiten.
Der ist geschrieben und mit einem Leserbrief sollte es getan sein.
Ich hoffe aber das diese Energie, wenn auch negativ, genutzt werden kann um sich noch stärker in breiter Front für die Sache einzusetzen.
Ich finde auch man müsste unbedingt weiter und auch vermehrt mit den Wanderen sprechen. Ohne deren Hilfe und/oder Zuspruch kann man in Waldfragen kaum etwas erreichen, wenn es um Strecken geht die von beiden Seiten genutzt werden, wie es ja am Altkönig der Fall ist.
Bei der Frage welche Trails für Mountainbiker frei bleiben sollten und wie sie enstanden sind, können sie bestimmt mitreden. Natürlich müssen wir Biker zeigen was wir wollen und uns klar positionieren, aber auch auf einen Dialog mit anderen Waldbenutzern einlassen. Dies ist ja schon teilweise passiert muss aber meiner Meinung nach noch vertieft werden.
Die bisherigen Versuche finde ich übrigens sehr gut! Unser Sport gehört in den Wald und soll auch da bleiben!


----------



## Robbl (25. Juli 2009)

Naja, es melden sich hier: http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/rmn01.c.6277828.de.htm
auch immer mehr zu Wort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikolauzi (25. Juli 2009)

War gerade auf dem Feldi und mir fiel auf, daß das gelbe Rechteck vom kl. Feldi runter Richtung Reichenbachtal wieder offen ist 
Sogar die "inoffizielle" Fortführung im letzten Stück des Weges (links geht der Weg mit dem gelben Rechteck weiter, leicht rechts versetzt geht ein kleiner "inoffizieller" Trail) war wieder frei! Das Tal an sich wird aber wohl weiterhin gesperrt sein, da habe ich aber nicht nachgeguckt.

Ich war zuerst etwas stutzig, aber da die "Sperrstämme" doch eher massiv waren und nun abseits der Einstiege keine größeren Stämme mehr sichtbar waren, die ev. wild aus dem Weg geräumt wurden, gehe ich mal von einer offiziellen "Entsperrung" aus Weiß da ev. jemand mehr zu?

Anscheinend gibt es ja schon Einsicht und damit Hoffnung auf eine Verbesserung der Situation!

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## Jeronimo (25. Juli 2009)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> War gerade auf dem Feldi und mir fiel auf, daß das gelbe Rechteck vom kl. Feldi runter Richtung Reichenbachtal wieder offen ist
> Sogar die "inoffizielle" Fortführung im letzten Stück des Weges (links geht der Weg mit dem gelben Rechteck weiter, leicht rechts versetzt geht ein kleiner "inoffizieller" Trail) war wieder frei! Das Tal an sich wird aber wohl weiterhin gesperrt sein, da habe ich aber nicht nachgeguckt.
> 
> Ich war zuerst etwas stutzig, aber da die "Sperrstämme" doch eher massiv waren und nun abseits der Einstiege keine größeren Stämme mehr sichtbar waren, die ev. wild aus dem Weg geräumt wurden, gehe ich mal von einer offiziellen "Entsperrung" aus Weiß da ev. jemand mehr zu?
> ...



ich weis nichts über eine offizielle entsperrung.was ich weis ist das die wiesen im reichenbachtal privat sind.das war schon immer ein problem.zu allem überfluss wachsen dort orchideen.also einfach die wiesen auslassen dann erspasrt du dir zumindest dort ärger..


----------



## nikolauzi (25. Juli 2009)

Jeronimo schrieb:


> ich weis nichts über eine offizielle entsperrung.was ich weis ist das die wiesen im reichenbachtal privat sind.das war schon immer ein problem.zu allem überfluss wachsen dort orchideen.also einfach die wiesen auslassen dann erspasrt du dir zumindest dort ärger..



Wie gesagt, Reichenbachtal ist klar, das akzeptiere ich auch problemlos, aber der Trail/Wanderweg der am kl Feldi beginnt, ist halt anscheinend wieder frei


----------



## fuzzball (25. Juli 2009)

die hessischen Forstangestellten sollten sich ein Beispiel an denen in BW (zumindest hier auf der Alb) nehmen, hab heute früh am morgen - 6 Uhr - mein Bike einen Weg hochgeschoben, da fragt mich ein vorbeifahrender Förster ob er mich den Berg hinauf mit dem Auto mitnehmen kann, was er dann auch getan hat. Dafür gibt es ein *Dankeschön* und die Hoffnung lebt wieder auf


----------



## Jeronimo (26. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> die hessischen Forstangestellten sollten sich ein Beispiel an denen in BW (zumindest hier auf der Alb) nehmen, hab heute früh am morgen - 6 Uhr - mein Bike einen Weg hochgeschoben, da fragt mich ein vorbeifahrender Förster ob er mich den Berg hinauf mit dem Auto mitnehmen kann, was er dann auch getan hat. Dafür gibt es ein *Dankeschön* und die Hoffnung lebt wieder auf



Das ist krass!!!


----------



## Tilman (26. Juli 2009)

Der Hochtaunuskreis hat seine Positionen im Internet konkretisiert.

Siehe u.a.

http://www.hochtaunuskreis.de/60_00_51_3_Mountain_Bike.html

http://www.hochtaunuskreis.de/Block/60_00_51_35_Vor_Bilder.html


----------



## Marko S (26. Juli 2009)

Zu dem ersten Link fÃ¤llt mir ja nichts ein auÃer :kotz: und wie grottenschlecht der geschrieben ist.
Wenn so Leute Entscheidungen treffen dÃ¼rfen na dann gute Nacht Deutschland!

Alleine der letzte Abschnitt:
â_Die Ideen sollten allerdings von Jenen kommen, die zum einen die sportlichen AnsprÃ¼che an brauchbare  Bike-Strecken (sei es CX oder DH) am besten kennen und sich zum anderen selber an die Regeln halten. Letzteres mag in der Tat stellenweise inneren VerdruÃ bereiten, ist aber unabhÃ¤ngig von jeglicher Juristerei schon der Vorbildwirkung gegenÃ¼ber den "Schwarzen Schafen" (s.o.) wegen ein MuÃ.

Das sind idealerweise die organisierten Mountainbiker. Diese sollten ihre Planungen, die sinnvollerweise vorher mit dem Forst als hauptbetroiffener Institution abgestimmt werden sollten, in Workshops erÃ¶rtern. Es ist naheliegend, daÃ sich dann betroffene Kommunen und FachbehÃ¶rden einschlieÃlich Naturpark als Ratgeber und UnterstÃ¼tzer solider Ergebnisse beteiligen lassen werden._â

Ich lasse meinen Kommentar einfach weg und frage mich nur sollen wir jetzt jede Tour mit dem Forst absprechen, oder was will uns der Verfasser damit sagen?
Mir ist schon klar worauf der Verfasser hinaus will.
Ich finde es aber frech, dass der Hochtaunuskreis jetzt die Initiative der Mountainbiker fordert. Die GesprÃ¤chsbereitschaft gibt es doch seit mehreren Jahren!
Das ganze hÃ¶rt sich wieder so an âwir wussten doch von nichtsâ ja klar da hat mal wieder keiner einen Arsch in der Hose um die Verantwortung zu Ã¼bernehmen.


SchÃ¶nen Sonntag noch

Marko


----------



## Tilman (26. Juli 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> â
> 
> Ich lasse meinen Kommentar einfach weg und frage mich nur sollen wir jetzt jede Tour mit dem Forst absprechen, oder was will uns der Verfasser damit sagen?
> 
> Marko



Wenn ich das richtig lese, geht es nicht um einzelne Fahrten, sondern um Planungen. auf denen die BehÃ¶rden ihre Angebote (Genehmigungen, BesucherlenkungsmaÃnahmen oder wer weiÃ was sonst) aufbauen kÃ¶nnen. Oder habe ich da etwas Ã¼bersehen?


----------



## Marko S (26. Juli 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig lese, geht es nicht um einzelne Fahrten, sondern um Planungen. auf denen die Behörden ihre Angebote (Genehmigungen, Besucherlenkungsmaßnahmen oder wer weiß was sonst) aufbauen können. Oder habe ich da etwas übersehen?



Ich denke der Verfasser spricht hier die immer noch nicht vorhandene offizielle DH-Strecke an und fordert die Mountainbiker zu Gesprächen auf.


----------



## Tilman (26. Juli 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ich denke der Verfasser spricht hier die immer noch nicht vorhandene offizielle DH-Strecke an und fordert die Mountainbiker zu Gesprächen auf.



Das las sich aber in Deinem vorherigen Posting ganz anders.

Und seit wann geht es nur um eine DH Strecke, wenn da auch etwas von CX steht (was am Altkönig ja wohl eher zutrifft als DH)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dunkeltourer (26. Juli 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Der Hochtaunuskreis hat seine Positionen im Internet konkretisiert.
> 
> Siehe u.a.
> 
> ...



Hm ...
Es gibt dort zwei kaputte Links betreffend interessante Sekundärtexte, nämlich 
http://www.hessenrecht.hessen.de/gesetze/86_forstwesen/86-7-forstg/paragraphen/para24.htm
(existiert nicht)
http://www.hochtaunuskreis.de/htkme...-60/Texte_HTML-p-81/Verbindliche_Hinweise.htm
(Zeichenschrott)

Rainer


----------



## Marko S (26. Juli 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Das las sich aber in Deinem vorherigen Posting ganz anders.
> 
> Und seit wann geht es nur um eine DH Strecke, wenn da auch etwas von CX steht (was am Altkönig ja wohl eher zutrifft als DH)?



Also CX kenne ich nicht oder hab ich da was verpasst?
Wenn da XC stehen würde ja dann wüste ich worum es geht.
Also verweise ich wieder auf mein erstes Posting. Um genau zu sein auf den ersten Satz, aber eigentlich ist das auch egal wir wollen doch alle nur unserem Sport nachgehen in welcher weise auch immer.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Marko S (26. Juli 2009)

Dunkeltourer schrieb:


> Hm ...
> Es gibt dort zwei kaputte Links betreffend interessante Sekundärtexte, nämlich
> http://www.hessenrecht.hessen.de/gesetze/86_forstwesen/86-7-forstg/paragraphen/para24.htm
> (existiert nicht)
> ...



Also die Links von Tilman funktionieren bei mir, nur deine sind Schrott.


----------



## Dunkeltourer (26. Juli 2009)

Ein Freund kam grade auf die Idee, sich den Altkönig mal in Google Earth "von oben" anzusehen. Dabei stellte er fest:

1. Die Aufnahmen sind gans schön alt, von anno 2000

2. Man kann die damaligen Wege mehr oder weniger gut erkennen.

Olles Zeug dieser Sorte könnte man mal sicherheizhalber abspeichern, bevor Google es aktualisiert.  Um bei Bedarf beweisen zu können, dass angeblich neu und wild geschaffene "Trails" schon vor 9 Jahren (als Fußwege) existierten ...

Rainer


----------



## Dunkeltourer (26. Juli 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Also die Links von Tilman funktionieren bei mir, nur deine sind Schrott.



Das sind nicht "meine" Links, sondern - wie ich geschrieben hatte - Links, die auf der von Tilman angegebenen Website stehen.

Rainer


----------



## Dunkeltourer (27. Juli 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Also CX kenne ich nicht oder hab ich da was verpasst?



Försterfahrzeug der Siebziger Jahre, begrenzt geländegängig dank Hydropneumatik. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citroën_CX

SCNR ;o)


----------



## floehsens (27. Juli 2009)

habe auf der startseite von taunusklub.de eine aufforderung zum massenhaften bewandern eines "pfades" gefunden, der für mountainbiker zu höchstem grade illegal ist:

_Wandern im Taunus
Unsere Serie im Monat Juli: Wiesentäler

Reichenbachtal

Für viele eine der schönsten Stellen im Taunus. Naturschutzgebiet mit vielen seltenen Pflanzen, die man im Taunus nicht vermutet. Deshalb: Bitte Wege nicht verlassen! Start ist an einem der Wanderparkplätze, z.B. "Reichenbachtal" nördlich von Falkenstein. Hinter dem "Forellenweiher" beginnt ein Pfad durch die Talaue._ 

die ganze diskussion ist für mich nach wie vor sinnfrei. als ob dieser "pfad" vor jahrmillionen von alleine entstanden wäre, durch die magischen kräfte von uranus. 
bis auf den zeitpunkt der entstehung von deren "pfaden" und unseren "trails" gibt es keinerlei unterschiede. 

versteht mich nicht falsch, aber hier gibt es von den behörden eine beabsichtigte rassentrennung. und wir alle wissen was da schon alles passiert ist.... 

ich sag nur:
gute nacht!
(in zweideutiger weise)


----------



## Ted77 (27. Juli 2009)

... ich wette das die Behörden versuchen die Sache auszusitzen.  Da kann man zum Gespräch bereit sein wie man will, wenn einem keiner zuhört. Ich habe das Gefühl das die Zuständigen hoffen der Sache bis zum Ende des Sommers aus dem Weg gehen zu können. Dann erledigt sich das für Sie..

Da kommt nix bei rum... da könne wir noch so viele Paragraphen, Zeitungsatikel usw analysieren oder irgendwas reininterpretieren.

Ich sachs mal so..
seit dem  21. Juni werden die Tage wieder kürzer

*GO RIDE !!!*


----------



## andy1 (27. Juli 2009)

aussitzen könnte stimmen.

Wenns Herbst wird dann ists eh erstmal egal - weniger Saisonradler, wenig Wanderer, kaum Konflikte.
Dann wird die Akte erstmal wieder zugeklappt bis wieder schön Wetter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeronimo (27. Juli 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> aussitzen könnte stimmen.
> 
> Wenns Herbst wird dann ists eh erstmal egal - weniger Saisonradler, wenig Wanderer, kaum Konflikte.
> Dann wird die Akte erstmal wieder zugeklappt bis wieder schön Wetter ist.



So isses leider!


----------



## orscheler (27. Juli 2009)

Hi,

hat jemand Kontakt mit den lokalen Radvereinen im Taunus aufgenommen, wie z.B. Mountain Sports (oder sind die schon über den DIMB vertreten). Die haben u.U. gute Kontakte zu lokalen Politikern und deshalb solle man versuchen sie ins Boot zu holen. 

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## X-Präsi (27. Juli 2009)

orscheler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand Kontakt mit den lokalen Radvereinen im Taunus aufgenommen, wie z.B. Mountain Sports (oder sind die schon über den DIMB vertreten). Die haben u.U. gute Kontakte zu lokalen Politikern und deshalb solle man versuchen sie ins Boot zu holen.
> 
> ...



Noch nicht mit allen. Aber die anderen werden noch kontaktiert. Wer mag dabei unterstützen?

Welche Vereine sind eigentlich durch Mitglieder bereits hier im Thread vertreten oder wer hat zu welchem Verein gute Connections?


----------



## Tilman (27. Juli 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> aussitzen könnte stimmen.
> 
> Wenns Herbst wird dann ists eh erstmal egal - weniger Saisonradler, wenig Wanderer, kaum Konflikte.
> Dann wird die Akte erstmal wieder zugeklappt bis wieder schön Wetter ist.



Klaro, wenn keine rechtlich durchsetzbaren Vorschläge kommen (alles andere dürfen weder Behörden noch Politiker in die Praxis umsetzen), wird die Akte wieder zugeklappt.


----------



## Tilman (27. Juli 2009)

floehsens schrieb:


> habe auf der startseite von taunusklub.de eine aufforderung zum massenhaften bewandern eines "pfades" gefunden, der für mountainbiker zu höchstem grade illegal ist:
> 
> _Wandern im Taunus
> Unsere Serie im Monat Juli: Wiesentäler
> ...



Und wer sagt, daß der Taunusklub da nicht rechtlich in den Fettnapf getreten ist?


----------



## floehsens (27. Juli 2009)

ja, schon, jedoch ist es dem forstamt egal. sie stellen sich auf die seite der wanderer. was die machen, wird geduldet. was sie nicht kennen wird bekämpft. das liest sich auch schon direkt aus ihrem offiziellen antwortschreiben:

_1. Forstrechtliche Bestimmungen: § 24 Hessische Forstgesetz (HFG) sowie 2. DVO zum HFG
Waldbesucher, die zu Fuß unterwegs sind, haben deutlich mehr Rechte als fahrende Besucher. Sie dürfen den Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung betreten, ausgenommen Verjüngungsflächen, Flächen mit aktuellen Holzerntemaßnahmen und Forst- und Jagdeinrichtungen.
Das Fahrradfahren (Mountainbiking) im Wald ist jedoch nur auf festen Wegen erlaubt._

ich glaube die haltung gegenüber den mountainbikern ist bei den verantwortlichen schon so im kopf eingebrannt, das es leider kaum eine hoffnung auf einsicht gibt. das ist einfach zu offensichtlich.

dennoch möchte ich die leute, die sich für die sache engagieren, nicht entmutigen. ihr macht sehr gute arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roland1 (27. Juli 2009)

Ich war gestern und Vorgestern am Altkönig unterwegs. Es gibt zwar kaum noch Schilder aber Fussgänger sehen sich doch sehr ermutigt, den Altkönig für sich zu reklamieren. Hatte gleich 2 mal das Vergnügen.

Konversation sinngemäss wiedergegeben:

Biker (B) fährt auf einem der naturfesten Wegen die von DIMB zu 'Entsperrung' vorgeschlagen sind
2 Wanderer (W) kommen von rechts einem Pfad auf dem Wall folgend (kein Weg!) und kreuzen meinen Weg: Sie wissen dass Sie hier nicht fahren dürfen!
B (anhaltend): Wie kommen Sie denn darauf?
W: Da sind überall Verbotsschilder für Radfahrer vom Förster
B: Ja ich weiss. Da ist der Förster etwas über das Ziel hinausgeschossen. Ich habe den Förster schon angeschrieben und gebeten die Sperrungen rückgängig zu machen und einige dieser Wege hier als Wege anzuerkennen. Viele haben ihm das geschrieben.
W: Aber sie dürfen auf diesen kleinen Wegen hier wirklich nicht fahren. 
B: Im Naturschutzgebiet darf man abseits der Wege weder Gehen noch Fahren. Und wenn das hier kein Weg ist dann darf ich hier nicht Fahren und Sie nicht Gehen.
W: Das ist aber eine merkwürdige Auffassung.
B: Ist keine Auffassung sondern steht so im Gesetz.
W: Die Reifen machen aber die Wege kaputt.
B: Machen Sie nicht. Ich fahre hier seit Jahren ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen. Meine Reifen haben eine sehr weiche Gummimischung ein mindestens so grosse Aufstandsfläche wie ihre Wanderschuhe.
W (zeigt auf eine fette Bremspur ein paar Meter vor mir, Verdammt!) : das hier ist aber eine Reifenspur!
B: Ja, das muss aber nicht sein und die meisten Biker hinterlassen keine Spuren. Übrigens, dass Wanderer hier kreuz und quer laufen und Trampelpfade bilden ist auch nicht in Ordnung. Und auch nicht erlaubt. Schönen Tag noch.
B steigt auf und fährt weiter.

Auch wenn es schwer fällt: Ruhig bleiben und freundlich mit den Wanderern sprechen und unser vernünftiges und berechtigtes Anliegen erklären. Wanderer sind nicht unsere Feinde. Und bei der Gelegenheit darum bitten, dass Alle auf den Wegen bleiben.

*Und bitte keine Bremspuren hinterlassen. Das ist sehr kontraproduktiv.*

Gruss

Roland


----------



## Tilman (27. Juli 2009)

floehsens schrieb:


> ja, schon, jedoch ist es dem forstamt egal. sie stellen sich auf die seite der wanderer. was die machen, wird geduldet. was sie nicht kennen wird bekämpft. das liest sich auch schon direkt aus ihrem offiziellen antwortschreiben:
> 
> _1. Forstrechtliche Bestimmungen: § 24 Hessische Forstgesetz (HFG) sowie 2. DVO zum HFG
> Waldbesucher, die zu Fuß unterwegs sind, haben deutlich mehr Rechte als fahrende Besucher. Sie dürfen den Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung betreten, ausgenommen Verjüngungsflächen, Flächen mit aktuellen Holzerntemaßnahmen und Forst- und Jagdeinrichtungen.
> ...



Was das Reichenbachtal und Wanderer angeht, schreibst Du Unsinn, fürwahr. Das Forstamt versucht, das Reichenbachtal freizuhalten, auch von Wanderern. Und weder §24 HFG noch die 2.DVO haben Platz im NSG, wenn die SchutzVO spezifischere Sachen bestimmt. Im übrigen wäre im Reichenbachtal auf der Wiese ohnehin nicht §24 HFG, sondern §7 HENatG und schon gar nicht die 2. DVO anzuwenden. Und der §7 HENatG kennt kein Radfahren (aber Wandern, Reiten und Kutschfahren), weil das die Landtagsmehrheit, egal ob rot, grün, schwarz oder gelb, stur seit Jahrzehnten nicht will.


----------



## Tilman (27. Juli 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> U.a. hat Frau Breloer zahlreiche Gerichtsurteile und anhängige Prozesse dargestellt und einen Ausblick auf die mögliche Entwicklung gegeben.
> Interessant ist OLG Hamm, 13 U 62/06 vom 30.03.2007, noch nicht rechtskräftig (beim BGH anhängig wg. Nichtzulassungsbeschwerde).



Es ist untauglich, aus dem Urteil eine Haftung des Forstes in Abweichung von der nicht gegebenen Haftung bei  Waldbenutzung nach §14 BWaldG herzuleiten. Denn das Gericht hat die nicht gegebene Haftung bestätigt. 

Im gegebenen Einzelfall hat es im Ergebnis der Klage gleichwohl stattgegeben, da es sich vorliegend um einen Baum in der Nähe einer Straße gehandelt habe, dessen Äste auf die Straße überhingen. Es sind daher die wesentlich strengeren Maßstäbe zur Verkehrssicherungspflicht bei Straßenbäumen im Rahmen der Straßenverkehrssicherungspflicht zur Anwendung gebracht worden. Hier war von Bedeutung, dass es sich nicht um einen üblichen Waldweg handelte, sondern um einen asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg, der optisch einer öffentlichen Straße glich und auch vergleichbar genutzt wurde.

Auch andere Urteile, die den Forst haften lassen, stehen in der Regel nicht im klassischen Kontext mit dem §14 BWaldG bzw. landesgesetzlichen Ausführungsbestimmungen.


----------



## floehsens (27. Juli 2009)

Mir kommt es eher so vor als wäre es vom Forstamt zwar offiziell verboten, doch intern geduldet. wenn der Taunusklub so offensichtlich dafür wirbt, kann das dem Forstamt nicht einfach entgehen. Wir haben ja schon mitbekommen dass die Beamten sehr gut im Internet recherchieren können...


----------



## HelmutK (27. Juli 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Auch andere Urteile, die den Forst haften lassen, stehen in der Regel nicht im klassischen Kontext mit dem §14 BWaldG bzw. landesgesetzlichen Ausführungsbestimmungen.


 

Das angesprochene Urteil ist ein typischer Fall dafür, wie ein Urteil als Beleg für eine Rechtsprechung dienen soll, die es so gar nicht gibt; hierauf hatte ich in diesem Thread schon einmal hingewiesen: www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6124905&postcount=85

Man könnte es auch so formulieren: Wenn das Urteil des OLG Hamm als Beleg für Haftungsgefahren *im* Wald angeführt wird, dann handelt es sich um eine Fehlinterpretation des Urteils. Der Fall des OLG Hamm betrifft einen Baum am Waldrand, der in eine öffentliche Straße ragte. Das OLG Hamm führt deutlich aus, dass es bei einem Baum im Wald andere Maßstäbe angelegt hätte. Dies steht auch im Einklang mit der IMHO fast absoluten Mehrheit der deutschen Gerichte, die Fußgängern, Reitern, Radfahrern und Autofahrern keine Schadenersatzansprüche zubilligen, wenn diese im Wald durch einen umstürzenden oder schon umgestürzten Baum zu Schaden kommen. Selbst Autofahrer, die legal mit Erlaubnis Waldwege befahren und ihr Auto auf einem Waldweg abstellen, um Holz abzuholen, müssen nach der Rechtsprechung deutscher Gerichte den Schaden selbst zahlen, wenn ein Baum auf ihr Auto fällt - und das finde ich in unserer Autofahrerrepublik schon bemerkenswert


----------



## Tilman (27. Juli 2009)

Andere Baustelle, berührt ggf. DH am Feldberg-Nordhang

Siehe PDF Anhang


----------



## X-Präsi (27. Juli 2009)

Bin wieder richtig da und bissl entsetzt. Entsetzt, weil hier in den letzten zwei Tagen ständig irgend etwas der anderen Seite unterstellt wird, ohne es wirklich belegen zu können. 

Ich bin Sternzeichen Steinbock und versuche als faktisch orientierter Mensch erst einmal die Fakten zusammen zu tragen, bevor ich ein Urteil fälle. Kann ja jeder machen, wie er will. Aber nicht belegte Anschuldigungen an das Forstamt helfen uns wirklich nicht weiter. 

Das Problem für uns Biker ist in den Naturschutzgebieten Altkönig und Reichenbachtal nicht das Forstamt, sondern die NSG-VO, die Wanderern und Radfahrern ungleiche Rechte einräumt. Also bei allem Ärger bitte die Kirche im Dorf lassen. 

Und meines Wissens hat der Taunusklub auch Feedback für seine Werbung für das Reichenbachtal bekommen. Allerdings nicht so heftig wie wir Biker


----------



## X-Präsi (27. Juli 2009)

Genau den Schei** habe ich befürchtet. Das erleben wir ja auch ständig dort, wo es schwachsinnige 2m-Regeln oder Pfad-Verbote gibt. 1 von hundert Wanderern auf dem Trail regt sich auf. Aber nicht wegen Störung oder gar Gefährdung, sondern weil es wo geschrieben steht. Wir Deutschen sind halt ein Volk selbst ernannter Hilfssheriffs. 



Roland1 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern und Vorgestern am Altkönig unterwegs. Es gibt zwar kaum noch Schilder aber Fussgänger sehen sich doch sehr ermutigt, den Altkönig für sich zu reklamieren. Hatte gleich 2 mal das Vergnügen.
> 
> Konversation sinngemäss wiedergegeben:
> 
> ...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. Juli 2009)

Roland1 schrieb:


> *Und bitte keine Bremspuren hinterlassen. Das ist sehr kontraproduktiv.*


Also sowas ist verboten unter Androhung von Hoden verknoden.


----------



## DrMainhattan (27. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Genau den Schei** habe ich befürchtet. Das erleben wir ja auch ständig dort, wo es schwachsinnige 2m-Regeln oder pauschale Pfad-Verbote gibt. 1 von hundert Wanderern auf dem Trail regt sich auf. Aber nicht wegen Störung oder gar Gefährdung, sondern weil es wo geschrieben steht. Wir Deutschen sind halt ein Volk selbst ernannter Hilfssheriffs.


 

"Typisch Deutsch" bescheibt das Szenario am besten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaDuWerSonst (27. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wir Deutschen sind halt ein Volk selbst ernannter Hilfssheriffs.



Wir Deutschen (ich garantiert nicht) sind auch ein Volk, wo sich fast jeder Einzelne selbst ständig reglementiert und seinen Artgenossen ständig erklären will, wie die Welt funktioniert. Genau deshalb sind all die schwachs... Regeln entstanden, die hier die meisten alle brav befolgen, um, im Fall des bikens, bloß nicht noch mehr Zorn auf sich zu ziehen. Ihr könnt keinen Zorn provozieren, denn jeder der zornig ist trägt daran nur selbst die Schuld und nicht die Umwelt. Aber das scheint den Gehorsamen vermutlich unbekannt zu sein!

Wacht endlich auf; nix werden wir gegen so viel Hass gegen uns Mountainbiker ausrichten, egal ob wir noch unterwürfiger sind oder nicht. 
Ihr müsstet Eure Interessen mal mit aufrechter Stirn und klarer Ansage (ich nenne es besser zivilen Ungehorsam) vertreten, um Ernst genommen zu werden.
Dieses ständige diskutieren und die Besserwisserei wird überhaupt nix ausrichten!
Wir haben es ja nicht einmal geschafft wenige Helfer auf den DIMB oder m97- Stand, auf die Münchner Bike Expo zu locken!!! Ich hatte mir den Sonntag freigehalten und ich hätte den Gästen gerne erklärt, warum auch wir MTBler ein Recht auf unseren Sport in Wald und Flur haben und ggf. zusätzlich auch in Bikeparks benötigen, und das wir alle wieder einen BK benötigen und zwar SOFORT.

Ich gebe es aber langsam auf! 
Die ganzen Erleichterungen und die gerechtere Verteilung von Steuergeldern, die meine und die Vorgeneration, für die heutigen "Angepassten", durch harte Proteste erwirkt haben, sind bereits wieder Geschichte. Ich nenne nur mal stellvertretend die Studiengebühren! Und die paar Peoples die dagegen demonstriert haben sind doch lächerlich. In denn siebziger oder achtziger Jahren hätte, analog zu Frankreich heute, auch hier das Land gebrannt, wegen der Verbohrtheit unserer Politiker. 

Ich fahre weiter im Wald, und überall dort, wo ich es mit meinem Bauch und Herz verantworten kann. 
Fahrt alle mal durch die Wälder im Münchner Osten und schaut euch an, was dort durch Erntemaschinen jüngst überall angerichtet wurde. Schaut euch auch die gigantischen Schotterweg an, die Mitte im Naturraum Wald seit kurzem überall neu angelegt wurden; das sind stark befestigte Forstautobahnen im bayerischen Wald. Und mit den Verantwortlichen dieser Umweltzerstörung soll ich ernsthaft über einige kleiner Fahrspuren, die vielleicht von Bikern verursacht werden sprechen.

Darüber lache ich doch und fahre in der Zeit besser Bike!

Ich komme gerade aus Österreich von einer einwöchigen Bikezeit zurück; selbst dieses Land, dass uns Biker stellenweise sicher nicht immer wohlgesonnen ist, ist den Deutschen aber Meilenweit voraus. Was dort alles mit dem Bike möglich ist und auch offiziell gefördert wird, das findet man in der BRD fast nur im Sauerland. Der Schneemangel macht es möglich!
Tja, ich wohne nah am Ösiland und werden sicher die einstündige Fahrt in kauf nehmen und lieber dort mein Geld fürs Tanken und fürs Essen ausgeben, bevor ich hier einen sinnlosen Kampf gegen Behördenwillkür führe!
An der Isar bin ich schon seit Monaten nicht mehr mit dem Bike gefahren und ich werde es auch zukünftig besser lassen, denn ich möchte keinem selbst ernannten Hilfssheriff das Thema Selbstverteidigung nahe bringen müssen.


----------



## DrecksBecks (27. Juli 2009)

Dürfen in Österreich jetzt Homosexuelle auch Kinder adoptieren?


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (27. Juli 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Dürfen in Österreich jetzt Homosexuelle auch Kinder adoptieren?



und was hat das mit dem Mountainbike zu tun??

Aber ich wiederhole mich gerne, dumm rum labbern können viele! 
Und wenn ihr in Zukunft alle ein Kennzeichen am Bike schrauben müsst und das Befahren auf Waldschotterstraßen nur noch mit max 20 km/h erlaubt ist, dann wird auch das vermutlich nicht viele hier ernsthaft interessieren.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (27. Juli 2009)

Und redet schön brav weiter, während überall neue Fakte geschaffen werden!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=413036


----------



## fuzzball (27. Juli 2009)

Es lohnt sich nicht auf solche Diskussionen einzulassen, da diese "Besserwisser" so von sich selbst überzeugt sind, dass man diese auch mit guten Argumenten nicht von ihrer Meinung abbringen kann. Aus meiner Sicht hilft da nur weiterfahren, Musik lauterstellen und ignorieren.


Das mit der falschen Interpretation von Urteilen kenne ich, tut einem fast immer leid den Leuten erklären zu müssen, dass dies für ihren Fall nicht gilt. Zum Urteil des Urteil des OLG *HAMM* ist zu sagen; nun zunächst ist es Teil des ordentlichen Rechtsweg und es ist die Aufgabe der Verwaltungsgerichte ob die vorliegenden Verbote rechtmäßig oder rechtswidrig sind - lass mich natürlich gern eines besseren belehren  - speziell BGH und BVerwG haben durchaus in gewissen Schnittbereichen eine unterschiedliche höchstrichterliche Rechtsprechung. Im weiteren handelt es sich um das OLG *Hamm*, zu diesem hat schon mein Professor im 1. Semester gesagt, dass es sich dabei im Regelfall um eine *MINDERMEINUNG* handelt - natürlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint 



trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Also sowas ist verboten unter Androhung von Hoden verknoden.


aber gerade das macht Spaß :


----------



## fuzzball (27. Juli 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Und redet schön brav weiter, während überall neue Fakte geschaffen werden!
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=413036



 bis zu einem Punkt bin ich ja gewillt mich an Regeln, wenn auch schwachsinnig, zu halten, aber man muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen und dann werden die Regeln ignoriert. Das funktioniert seit Jahrzehnten beim Skifahren, warum sollte es beim radeln anders sein. Im Zweifel lässt man es halt auf einen Rechtstreit ankommen.


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2009)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> "Typisch Deutsch" bescheibt das Szenario am besten...



Guck Dir mal in der Schweiz die Verordnungen zum Pilzesuchen an, von wegen "typisch Deutsch"!


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Aber ich wiederhole mich gerne, dumm rum labbern können viele!
> .



Na und Du vorneweg. Oder glaubst Du, mit der Wirdjadochnix-Mentalität kommst Du weiter?


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo JaDuWErSonst alias...

Dass ich Dir mit diesem kleinen Sätzlein über die Deutschen ne neue Animation geboten habe, Deine Anarchotiraden hier loszulassen, bedauere ich. Es sind zwar immer mal wahre Ansätze drin, in dem was Du schreibst, aber Deine Taktik wird nicht aufgehen. 
Für den Taunus wäre Deine "hört auf zu reden und macht was Ihr wollt" Taktik völlig verfehlt. 

1. Schadet es der Natur (die hat aufgrund der Besucherdrucks bereits Schaden genommen).
2. Macht das Forstamt hier ernst.
3. Ruinieren wir unser Ansehen für alle Zeiten und bekommen legal keinen Fuß mehr auf den Boden. 



JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Ihr müsstet Eure Interessen mal mit aufrechter Stirn und klarer Ansage (ich nenne es besser zivilen Ungehorsam) vertreten, um Ernst genommen zu werden.


Das tun wir in allen Verhandlungen. Wer uns als Duckmäuser bezeichnet, hat keinen blassen Schimmer. 




> Darüber lache ich doch und fahre in der Zeit besser Bike!


Sehr guter Ansatz! Mache ich auch nächste Woche im Urlaub.



> Ich komme gerade aus Österreich von einer einwöchigen Bikezeit zurück; selbst dieses Land, dass uns Biker stellenweise sicher nicht immer wohlgesonnen ist, ist den Deutschen aber Meilenweit voraus. Was dort alles mit dem Bike möglich ist und auch offiziell gefördert wird, das findet man in der BRD fast nur im Sauerland. Der Schneemangel macht es möglich!
> Tja, ich wohne nah am Ösiland und werden sicher die einstündige Fahrt in kauf nehmen und lieber dort mein Geld fürs Tanken und fürs Essen ausgeben, bevor ich hier einen sinnlosen Kampf gegen Behördenwillkür führe!


Dass Du in Österreich mit die schärfste Gesetzgebung in Europa hast, ist aber schon klar, oder?! Eigentlich darfst Du dort noch nicht mal auf Forststraßen fahren. Jeder einzelne KM der heute gefahren werden darf, ist von den Tourismusverbänden und den Bundesländern frei gekauft, da man aufgrund der touristischen Ausrichtung des gesamten Staates auf das Bikergeld nicht verzichten möchte. Für den Freerider und Downhiller gibt es einige sehr schöne Parks für Touristen. Das definitiv. Aber als einheimischer Tourenfahrer würde ich mich bedanken, wenn ich immer nur dieselben freigegebenen Routen in den Touristikhochburgen fahren dürfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (28. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Das mit der falschen Interpretation von Urteilen kenne ich, tut einem fast immer leid den Leuten erklären zu müssen, dass dies für ihren Fall nicht gilt. Zum Urteil des Urteil des OLG *HAMM* ist zu sagen; nun zunächst ist es Teil des ordentlichen Rechtsweg und es ist die Aufgabe der Verwaltungsgerichte ob die vorliegenden Verbote rechtmäßig oder rechtswidrig sind - lass mich natürlich gern eines besseren belehren  - speziell BGH und BVerwG haben durchaus in gewissen Schnittbereichen eine unterschiedliche höchstrichterliche Rechtsprechung. Im weiteren handelt es sich um das OLG *Hamm*, zu diesem hat schon mein Professor im 1. Semester gesagt, dass es sich dabei im Regelfall um eine *MINDERMEINUNG* handelt - natürlich nicht ganz ernst gemeint
> (



Im konkreten Fall muss man dem OLG Hamm allerdings fairerweise zu Gute halten, dass es sich der IMHO absolut herrschenden Meinung in der Rechtsprechung angeschlossen hat. Falls Du einen Juris-Zugang hast, starte mal eine Abfrage zu den Suchbegriffen "§ 823 BGB" und "Wald". Ich bin jedenfalls fast vom Stuhl gefallen, als ich feststellen musste, dass für die letzten 40 Jahre kaum einschlägige Urteile dokumentiert sind und in den dokumentierten Urteilen fast ausnahmslos Schadenersatzansprüche abgebügelt worden sind. Nur beim Anbringen von schwer erkennbaren Absperrketten (LG Konstanz) und Weidezäunen (OLG Köln), die nicht markiert sind, droht ein Haftungsrisiko. Dieser Befund mag alles mögliche belegen, sicherlich jedoch nicht gesteigerte Haftungsrisiken für Waldbesitzer im Zusammenhang mit Mountainbiken im Wald.


----------



## frankweber (28. Juli 2009)

Heute erschien der Schmierenartikel der evangelischen Frauenbeauftragten der Taunuszeitung erneut im Wehrheimer / Usinger Regionalteil ; auf der Titelseite wieder mit dem Faustrecht als Überschrift und selbigem Text.

DAs nenn ich dann mal Beratungsresistenz bei so vielen deutlichen ( oder im Falle des Hr. Graf unsinnigen) Leserzuschriften.


----------



## maple leaf (28. Juli 2009)

Faustrecht...

*http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/rmn01.c.6301646.de.htm*


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (28. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hallo JaDuWErSonst alias...


Wieso alias...; ich bin hier nur mit diesem Namen aktiv!



Präsi schrieb:


> Dass ich Dir mit diesem kleinen Sätzlein über die Deutschen ne neue Animation geboten habe, Deine Anarchotiraden hier loszulassen, bedauere ich.


Das brauchst Du nicht bedauern, da hat sich vermutlich mal dein wahres ich kurzzeitig gemeldet.



Präsi schrieb:


> Es sind zwar immer mal wahre Ansätze drin, in dem was Du schreibst, aber Deine Taktik wird nicht aufgehen.


Na was denn nun, einerseits kritisierst Du meine Wort: "Deine Anarchotiraden" und dennoch redest du von immer mal wahre Ansätze!?



Präsi schrieb:


> 1. Schadet es der Natur (die hat aufgrund der Besucherdrucks bereits Schaden genommen).


Über ein Jahr gesehen sind sicher 10 mal so viele Fußgänger, wie Biker an den Massenanziehungspunkten. Wenn ich mal so an den Brocken denke, wo ich im letzten Jahr war, da hätte nicht mal der aggressivste Bike fahren können! Tausende von Wanderern krochen durch die Wildnis zum und vom Brocken!!
Also Ergo, zuerst die Wanderer raus aus den Wald!!



Präsi schrieb:


> Wer uns als Duckmäuser bezeichnet, hat keinen blassen Schimmer.


 Ich spreche ja nicht von Duckmäusern.
Aber echte Ergebnisse gibt es ja wohl keine! Und schaut mal auf andere Gruppen, z.B. die Gewerkschaften; die haben so viele Mitglieder verloren, wie noch nie in den letzten Jahrzenten, und warum, weil bis auf die kleinen Gewerkschaften der Lokführer und der Ärztevertretung alle anderen immer noch Sprüche klopfen und nix tun ausser sich von der Industrie kaufen lassen!



Präsi schrieb:


> Sehr guter Ansatz! Mache ich auch nächste Woche im Urlaub.


Wünsche dir einen erholsamen Urlaub.



Präsi schrieb:


> Dass Du in Österreich mit die schärfste Gesetzgebung in Europa hast, ist aber schon klar, oder?! Eigentlich darfst Du dort noch nicht mal auf Forststraßen fahren. Jeder einzelne KM der heute gefahren werden darf, ist von den Tourismusverbänden und den Bundesländern frei gekauft, da man aufgrund der touristischen Ausrichtung des gesamten Staates auf das Bikergeld nicht verzichten möchte. Für den Freerider und Downhiller gibt es einige sehr schöne Parks für Touristen. Das definitiv. Aber als einheimischer Tourenfahrer würde ich mich bedanken, wenn ich immer nur dieselben freigegebenen Routen in den Touristikhochburgen fahren dürfte.


Ja und! Was juckt die schärste Gesetzgebung, wenn die Realität eine andere ist.
Alleine in Saalbach und der umliegenden Region sind fast 1000 km befahrbare Strecke ausgewiesen. Habe die Karte gerade vor mir liegen, mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht!

Und ob die Strecken freigekauft sind, was nur begrenzt richtig ist (habe mich ausführlich mit dem Hotelinhaber darüber unterhalten), geht mir doch ab.
Entscheidend sind die nutzbaren Wege, zum Teil im hochalpinen Gelände.
Ich fand das überhaupt nicht langweilig. Langweilig fand ich die Massen der Fußgänger, die sich mit dem "Lift" mal eben auf den Berg bringen lassen; was das mit dem Naturerlebnis zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht.
Aber du hast sicher Recht, der Druck der Gastrobetrieb pro Biker ist in Österreich sicher ausgesprochen groß, zumindest in den Urlaubsregionen.
Aber in Deutschland ist die Macht der Gastrobetrieb ja auch sehr groß; leider wird diese Macht lieber für sehr umwelt.- und gesundheitsfördernde Maßnahmen, wie die Lockerung des Rauchverbots eingesetzt.

Zum Thema Infostände auf der Bike Expo bist du vermutlich extra nicht eingegangen, denn an diesem Punkt bestätigen sich meine Worte: reden tun viele, für unseren gemeinsamen Wunsch, in der Natur ungehindert (vgl. mit Wanderen) Sport zu betreiben, setzen sich aktiv nur sehr wenige ein. Ich hätte mir sogar extra Urlaub dafür genommen, nur leider war ich bereits lange vor dem Termin ausgebucht!

Auch wenn Du es nicht für möglich hältst aber ich schätze den Einsatz der DIMB in soweit, dass ihr wenigstens versucht etwas für die Biker zu verbessern. 
Mit der Art und Weise gehe ich allerdings nur begrenzt konform.


----------



## THEYO (28. Juli 2009)

Der riesen Witz an der Sache im Taunus im Moment ist einfach, dass sämtliche chancen, die wir (evtl.) auf eine gütliche Einigung mit den Behörden hätten von einigen wenigen aufs Spiel gesetzt werden. Und das ausschließlich aus unglaublich egoistischen Motivationen heraus. Das was hier auf den letzten 2 seiten teilweise steht strotzt nur so davon.
Aber genau das stellt auch das eigentliche Problem dar. Es sind nicht die Downhiller das Problem oder irgendeine spezielle Gruppe sonst. Es ist ein kleiner haufen Egomanen, die meinen auch im Naturschutzgebiet machen zu können was sie wollen. Neue Trails anlegen, sich auf bestehenden Trails benehmen wie die Axt im Wald etc...
Wenn wir das nicht irgendwie in den Griff kriegen können glaube ich persönlich in Sachen Taunus nicht daran, dass die Gesprächen mit den Behörden erfolgreich sein können. Und sowas kann nur aus der Szene selbst kommen. Es muss einfach jedem klar werden was im moment auf dem Spiel steht!


----------



## frankweber (28. Juli 2009)

Meines Erachtens erfüllt der Tatbestand der immer wiederkehrenden Veröffentlichung von solchem Gedankengut die Qualifikation zur Volksverhetzung ..........und diese Dame sieht christliche Wurzeln in sich........ich glaubs einfach nicht !

Rede nicht falsch Zeugniss wider Deinen Nächsten.........sollte der Dame bekannt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (28. Juli 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Meines Erachtens erfüllt der Tatbestand der immer wiederkehrenden Veröffentlichung von solchem Gedankengut die Qualifikation zur Volksverhetzung ..........und diese Dame sieht christliche Wurzeln in sich........ich glaubs einfach nicht !
> 
> Rede nicht falsch Zeugniss wider Deinen Nächsten.........sollte der Dame bekannt sein.




Der Artikel wird durch ständiges Wiederholen nicht besser. Zeigt es doch zudem, dass die Leserbriefe etc. nichts bewirkt haben.

*Denke, wir sollten nächsten Monat anfangen, einen Infotag anzugehen, damit wir der Öffentlichkeit zeigen, dass wir die Guten sind, die Gutes im Schilde führen. An der Rinne haben wir die Öffentlichkeit auf die ARt hinter uns bringen können. Was denkt Ihr? Geeigneter Platz? Kleine Bikevorführung und Testbikes ausstellen? Flyer für den Taunus noch erstellen?*


----------



## Kaltumformer (28. Juli 2009)

Dann kann man den Hilfsheriffs mal mit einem freundlichen Gespräch klar machen aus welchem Anlass man an der gleichen Stelle unterwegs ist. Meistens ergeben sich da sehr viele Gemeinsamkeiten. Es kann nicht das Ziel der ' bedingungslosen Überzeugung an Ort und Stelle' sein, die dann natürlich damit enden würde das man demjenigen an den Colt pinkelt. "Die" müssen selbst mal ihren Kopf nutzen und drüber nachdenken - auch wenn das bei manchen besonders einfältigen bedeutet das die Murmel die da oben kreist mal in ein anderes Loch fällt...

Die übergeordnete Diskussion läuft letzten Endes darauf hinaus, wer welche Interessen verfolgt, wie "stark" diejenigen sind und wo diese sich, neben den Gemeinsamkeiten eben in die quere kommen, was letzlich Anlass der ganzen Sache ist. Da kann man sich zum einen an einen runden Tisch setzen und die konkreten Punkte miteinander besprechen und lösen, oder zum anderen eine philosophische Diskussion darüber starten. Also warum das so ist, das es verschiedene Interessen/Ansichten usw. gibt und zu welchen Zwischenmenschlichen Reaktionen das führt und wieso. Das nimmt dann meistens religiöse Züge an die in den verschiedensten Varianten von Kreuzzugartigen Verhaltensweisen enden können. Ergebnis : keins ausser 'Stress' für alle Beteiligten. Das geht solange weiter bis man eben mal die erstgenannte Variante wählt.


Gruß


----------



## Dunkeltourer (28. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> *Denke, wir sollten nächsten Monat anfangen, einen Infotag anzugehen, damit wir der Öffentlichkeit zeigen, dass wir die Guten sind, die Gutes im Schilde führen. An der Rinne haben wir die Öffentlichkeit auf die ARt hinter uns bringen können. Was denkt Ihr? Geeigneter Platz? Kleine Bikevorführung und Testbikes ausstellen? Flyer für den Taunus noch erstellen?*



Hehe, das ist ja richtig subversiv ... das Forstamt müht sich wacker, die bösen Radfahrer ausm Wald rauszukriegen - und die machen dann auch noch Werbung dafür.
Schlage vor, denen für jeden gesperrten Weg eine MTB-Werbeveranstaltung anzudrohen ;o)

Rainer


----------



## michi220573 (28. Juli 2009)

Hohemark, Fuchstanz, Feldberg sind sicher die zentralsten und am stärksten frequentierten Standorte im Taunus.


----------



## THEYO (28. Juli 2009)

große kurve oder feldbergplateau!!


----------



## The Brian (28. Juli 2009)

Wäre denn nicht ein alternativer Streckenvorschlag möglich (den Ämtern gegenüber) ?
Hier im Taunus ist am Wochenende schon viel los - allerdings konzentriert sich das weitestgehend auf die bereits genannten Areale (Fuchstanz, Plateaus, AK , FB, Sandplacken, Limes Saalburg,etc.
Wenn man mal (auch Sonntags bei Bombenwetter) ein wenig von diesen bekannten Stellen weggeht findet man genug Möglichkeiten mit ausreichend Potenzial und den nötigen Gegebenheiten.
Wäre es denn keinen Versuch wert, mit einer (kleinen) Gruppe ein Streckenkonzept (quasi schlüsselfertig) zu erstellen und dies ganz konkret bei der entsprechenden Behörde (die für die jeweilige Gemarkung zuständig wäre) "vorzustellen" ?


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2009)

THEYO schrieb:


> Der riesen Witz an der Sache im Taunus im Moment ist einfach, dass sämtliche chancen, die wir (evtl.) auf eine gütliche Einigung mit den Behörden hätten von einigen wenigen aufs Spiel gesetzt werden. Und das ausschließlich aus unglaublich egoistischen Motivationen heraus. Das was hier auf den letzten 2 seiten teilweise steht strotzt nur so davon.
> Aber genau das stellt auch das eigentliche Problem dar. Es sind nicht die Downhiller das Problem oder irgendeine spezielle Gruppe sonst. Es ist ein kleiner haufen Egomanen, die meinen auch im Naturschutzgebiet machen zu können was sie wollen. Neue Trails anlegen, sich auf bestehenden Trails benehmen wie die Axt im Wald etc...
> Wenn wir das nicht irgendwie in den Griff kriegen können glaube ich persönlich in Sachen Taunus nicht daran, dass die Gesprächen mit den Behörden erfolgreich sein können. Und sowas kann nur aus der Szene selbst kommen. Es muss einfach jedem klar werden was im moment auf dem Spiel steht!



Danke!


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2009)

The Brian schrieb:


> Wäre denn nicht ein alternativer Streckenvorschlag möglich (den Ämtern gegenüber) ?
> Hier im Taunus ist am Wochenende schon viel los - allerdings konzentriert sich das weitestgehend auf die bereits genannten Areale (Fuchstanz, Plateaus, AK , FB, Sandplacken, Limes Saalburg,etc.
> Wenn man mal (auch Sonntags bei Bombenwetter) ein wenig von diesen bekannten Stellen weggeht findet man genug Möglichkeiten mit ausreichend Potenzial und den nötigen Gegebenheiten.
> Wäre es denn keinen Versuch wert, mit einer (kleinen) Gruppe ein Streckenkonzept (quasi schlüsselfertig) zu erstellen und dies ganz konkret bei der entsprechenden Behörde (die für die jeweilige Gemarkung zuständig wäre) "vorzustellen" ?



Genau so stellen sich "die Behörden" das vor.


----------



## THEYO (28. Juli 2009)

The Brian schrieb:


> Wäre es denn keinen Versuch wert, mit einer (kleinen) Gruppe ein Streckenkonzept (quasi schlüsselfertig) zu erstellen und dies ganz konkret bei der entsprechenden Behörde (die für die jeweilige Gemarkung zuständig wäre) "vorzustellen" ?




Genau das ist neben der Ausarbeitung einer Lösung in der Trail-Frage die Idee von DIMB und Woffm. Und quasi genau so läuft es im moment auch schon in der Sache Frankenstein/Odenwald.

Grüße
Jo


----------



## michi220573 (28. Juli 2009)

The Brian schrieb:


> Wäre denn nicht ein alternativer Streckenvorschlag möglich (den Ämtern gegenüber) ?...
> Wäre es denn keinen Versuch wert, mit einer (kleinen) Gruppe ein Streckenkonzept (quasi schlüsselfertig) zu erstellen und dies ganz konkret bei der entsprechenden Behörde (die für die jeweilige Gemarkung zuständig wäre) "vorzustellen" ?



DH-Streckenkonzept oder Bikestreckenkonzept im Sinne eines Wegenetzes wie z.B. im Pfälzer Wald? Was genau ist gemeint? Im zweiten Fall hab ich immer Befürchtungen, dass man uns dann auf diese Strecken beschränkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orscheler (28. Juli 2009)

The Brian schrieb:


> Wäre denn nicht ein alternativer Streckenvorschlag möglich (den Ämtern gegenüber) ?
> Hier im Taunus ist am Wochenende schon viel los - allerdings konzentriert sich das weitestgehend auf die bereits genannten Areale (Fuchstanz, Plateaus, AK , FB, Sandplacken, Limes Saalburg,etc.
> Wenn man mal (auch Sonntags bei Bombenwetter) ein wenig von diesen bekannten Stellen weggeht findet man genug Möglichkeiten mit ausreichend Potenzial und den nötigen Gegebenheiten.
> Wäre es denn keinen Versuch wert, mit einer (kleinen) Gruppe ein Streckenkonzept (quasi schlüsselfertig) zu erstellen und dies ganz konkret bei der entsprechenden Behörde (die für die jeweilige Gemarkung zuständig wäre) "vorzustellen" ?


 
Prinzipiell ist das eine sehr gute Idee.  Die Möglichkeit außerhalb der überlaufenen Punkte zu fahren gibt es schon jetzt, aber die meisten MTBler kennen diese Möglichkeiten nicht und nutzen sie deshalb nicht. Man müßte deshalb neue Strecken ausschildern und aktiv bewerben.

Bei einigen möglichen Strecken wird es aber Widerstand anderer Interessensgruppen geben (z.B. bei Trails nähe Talmühle die Reiter).  

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## Dunkeltourer (28. Juli 2009)

michi220573 schrieb:


> DH-Streckenkonzept oder Bikestreckenkonzept im Sinne eines Wegenetzes wie z.B. im Pfälzer Wald? Was genau ist gemeint?



Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt.  Radfahren kann man doch (fast) überall problemlos.  Ist etwa ein touristisches "Netz" für Ortsfremde gemeint?



michi220573 schrieb:


> Im zweiten Fall hab ich immer Befürchtungen, dass man uns dann auf diese Strecken beschränkt.



Ich auch.  Das kann eigentlich niemand hier wirklich wollen.


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2009)

orscheler schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ist das eine sehr gute Idee.  Die Möglichkeit außerhalb der überlaufenen Punkte zu fahren gibt es schon jetzt, aber die meisten MTBler kennen diese Möglichkeiten nicht und nutzen sie deshalb nicht. Man müßte deshalb neue Strecken ausschildern und aktiv bewerben.
> 
> Bei einigen möglichen Strecken wird es aber Widerstand anderer Interessensgruppen geben (z.B. bei Trails nähe Talmühle die Reiter).
> 
> ...



Na und?


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2009)

michi220573 schrieb:


> DH-Streckenkonzept oder Bikestreckenkonzept im Sinne eines Wegenetzes wie z.B. im Pfälzer Wald? Was genau ist gemeint? Im zweiten Fall hab ich immer Befürchtungen, dass man uns dann auf diese Strecken beschränkt.



Diese Befürchterei ist genauso wenig hilfreich wie Bedenkenträgerei und kann einem schon  - mit Verlaub -  auf den Keks gehen.

In Sachen DH gibt es einen brauchbaren Vorschlag am Feldberg-Nordhang (habe ich schon vor längerer Zeit in einem Interview in der FR gesagt). Man sollte aber bei ausführlicheren Ideen dazu berücksichtigen, daß unten auf der anderen Strassenseite die Siegfried-Siedlung ist und daß Wanderwege und der Limes schadlos für Wanderer und den Limes gekreuzt werden müssen.

Was mit dem Wegenetz gemeint ist, ist doch egal, wenn man den Behörden einen schlüssigen Vorschlag aus der eigenen Ideenwerkstatt vorlegen will. Oder sollen die Behörden schon mit Vorgaben kommen, bevor die Planungen von DIMB und WOFFM überhaupt richtig losgegangen sind? Das kann ja wohl nicht sein, oder?  Frag´ doch die Behörden dann, wenn es tatsächlich im Zuge der Planungen Fragen an sie gibt und nicht schon vorneweg. 

Zunächst gilt, daß alls an Ideen erlaubt ist, was rechtlich zulässig ist und wovon die Planer meinen, das vertrüge sich auch mit anderen Nutzungen und Belangen (z.B. Forst/Naturschutz).

Und wenn man irgendwelche Informationen braucht (Biotopkartierungen oder weiß der Teufel was), dann werden die Behörden helfen.


----------



## fuzzball (28. Juli 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Im konkreten Fall muss man dem OLG Hamm allerdings fairerweise zu Gute halten, dass es sich der IMHO absolut herrschenden Meinung in der Rechtsprechung angeschlossen hat. Falls Du einen Juris-Zugang hast, starte mal eine Abfrage zu den Suchbegriffen "§ 823 BGB" und "Wald". Ich bin jedenfalls fast vom Stuhl gefallen, als ich feststellen musste, dass für die letzten 40 Jahre kaum einschlägige Urteile dokumentiert sind und in den dokumentierten Urteilen fast ausnahmslos Schadenersatzansprüche abgebügelt worden sind. *Nur beim Anbringen von schwer erkennbaren Absperrketten (LG Konstanz) und Weidezäunen (OLG Köln), die nicht markiert sind, droht ein Haftungsrisiko.* Dieser Befund mag alles mögliche belegen, sicherlich jedoch nicht gesteigerte Haftungsrisiken für Waldbesitzer im Zusammenhang mit Mountainbiken im Wald.



Bei diesem Punkt frage ich mich ja ob die Hindernisse vom Forstamt nicht mit einer schwer erkennbaren Absperrkette gleichzusetzen sind, denn anders als ein heruntergefallener Ast handelt es sich vorliegend um die Schaffung eines künstlichen Hindernisses - das nur am Rande.

Ja ich habe eine Juris Zugang, aber die SE Ansprüche sind nicht (soweit ich das hier herauslesen konnte) der Beweggrund für das Forstamt zu handeln sondern der Schutz der Natur, insbesondere der Naturschutzgebiete.(Zugegeben das mit dem OLG Hamm war etwas überspitzt formuliert wie an dem  zu erkennen war). 
Daher finde ich es eher vergleichbar mit Verboten z.B. die Skipiste zu verlassen wegen Junganpflanzungen, die diesbezüglich "sehr" raren gerichtlichen Entscheidungen und meine eigene Erfahrung besagt, dass sie 1. einen nicht erwischen und 2. wenn doch , dann sind die Strafen sehr gering sind. Was jetzt natürlich keine Aufforderung dazu sein soll durch Naturschutzgebiete zu fahren.


----------



## The Brian (28. Juli 2009)

Nordhang: Die Straßenüberquerung ließe sich doch mit einer Fußgängerampel ermöglichen. Es gibt Abschnitte auf dieser Straße da ginge das. Dadurch würde die Siegfried-Straße eine sichere Straßenüberquerung bekommen und als "Heizstrecke" an Reiz verlieren. Das liegt ja wohl im Interesse Aller. 
Dagegen sprächen eigentlich nur die Kosten für den Bau und den Betrieb der Ampel.


----------



## orscheler (28. Juli 2009)

michi220573 schrieb:


> DH-Streckenkonzept oder Bikestreckenkonzept im Sinne eines Wegenetzes wie z.B. im Pfälzer Wald? Was genau ist gemeint? Im zweiten Fall hab ich immer Befürchtungen, dass man uns dann auf diese Strecken beschränkt.


 
Für die Strecken eines DH/Bikestreckenkonzept sollte IMHO gelten
1. die Strecken sollten außerhalb der Familienausflüglerstrecken liegen.
2. sie sollten naturverträglich sein.
3. wir sollten sie FREIWILLIG nutzen, weil sie richtig geil sind.  

Ziel ist einerseits, daß wir unseren Spaß haben, und andererseits das Konflikte mit anderen Waldnutzern möglichst minimiert werden.

Ich behaupte, daß über 90% der MTBler, die an einem sonnigen Sonntags an der Hohemark starten, nur die Hauptwege bzw. -trails Richtung Altkönig/Feldberg kennen und nutzen. Dort gibt es dann natürlich aufgrund der Masse der Radler Probleme.

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2009)

orscheler schrieb:


> Für die Strecken eines DH/Bikestreckenkonzept sollte IMHO gelten
> 1. die Strecken sollten außerhalb der Familienausflüglerstrecken liegen.
> 2. sie sollten naturverträglich sein.
> 3. wir sollten sie FREIWILLIG nutzen, weil sie richtig geil sind.
> ...



Ich sehe DH derzeit als plaziert an.

Im übrigen ist der Ansatz interessant. Allerdings, gezwungen wurde bisher noch niemand, einen Weg zu benutzen


----------



## orscheler (28. Juli 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Na und?


 
In einigen Gemeinden im Taunus ist die Reiterlobby sehr stark (deutlich stärker als die Wandererlobby) und ich halte für sehr schwierig gegen diese Lobby unsere Interessen durchzusetzen.

Obwohl durch die Reiter in einigen Ecken die Trails komplett ruiniert sind (nach dem kleinsten Regen ewig tiefer Schlamm und über erdfest und ähnliches brauche wir gar nicht reden) und auch Reitverbote komplett ignoriert werden, gibt's keine bösen Artikel über die Reiter.

Wäre schön, wenn auch wir eine solche Lobby hätten.

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2009)

orscheler schrieb:


> In einigen Gemeinden im Taunus ist die Reiterlobby sehr stark (deutlich stärker als die Wandererlobby) und ich halte für sehr schwierig gegen diese Lobby unsere Interessen durchzusetzen.r



Und was soll das nun wieder? Es ist nix neues, daß es Leute gibt, die den Bikern ein Bein oder mehrere stellen könnten. Morgen könnte auch ein Wildschwein den Feldberg Nordhang mit der Schweinegrippe infizieren. Und könnte und würde und schlecht ist die Welt. 

Nur vorwärts bringt es die Biker nicht, wenn man schon vorher alles bejammert, was da am Wegesrand lobbymäßig Zoff machen könnte. Vielleicht gibt es auch noch den Krokodilzüchterverband, der seine grünen Schnappmänner am Rande der Trails lauern läßt, um Bikereifen samt Biker zu killen? Und und und.......


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Juli 2009)

War eben am Briefkasten. Und darin war Post vom stellvertretenden Landrat. Sehr nett und lustig. Haben wirklich nach 5 verstrichenen Jahren mal eben den Prozeß umgekehrt und jetzt sind wir am Zuge, Vorschläge einzureichen. Werde das Schreiben noch hier rein setzen. 

Letzen Endes gar nicht so schlecht, denn so haben wir wenigstens die Chance, das Verfahren mit voran zu treiben. 

Insgesamt zeigt man sich recht offen für die Interessen der Biker, favorisiert aber gleichermaßen eine Downhillpiste wie auch eine Besucherlenkung für die Tourenfahrer.

Jetzt gehts ans Eingemachte und alles was damit zu tun hat, möchte ich nicht hier im Thread in aller Öffentlichkeit diskutieren. Daher habe ich hier im Forum eine Interessengemeinschaft "Feldbergregion" aufgemacht, für die Ihr Euch freischalten lassen könnt. *Bitte schickt mir dazu eine PN und ich schalte Euch frei. *Diejenigen, die bereits eine Mail mit Ihrem Forumsnick geschickt hatten, werden sowieso frei geschaltet.

Hier findet Ihr die IG Feldbergregion, zu der Ihr Euch dann freischalten lassen könnt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=267 

Es wäre schön, wenn möglichst viele mitmachen würden, damit wir die Arbeit auf viele Schultern verteilen können. 

Dann noch eine ganz offene Bitte an alle, die überlegen, ob sie evtl. Mitglied in einer der aktiven Vereinigungen werden sollen. 
Wir werden jetzt die Vereine anschreiben und feststellen, wer alles an einer Lösung mit arbeitet. Die Vereine wir dann auch hier veröffentlichen. Es wäre super und elementar wichtig, dass Ihr einer der Organisationen beitretet. Seien es die Wheels over Frankfurt, die DIMB oder ein anderer Verein, der mitarbeitet. Hauptsache, wir organisieren uns!
Wer bei WOFFM, den Gravity Pilots oder Club Beinhart Mitglied ist, ist übrigens automatisch Mitglied der DIMB. 

Stärkt uns Organisationen den Rücken. Bitte!


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Juli 2009)

Und hier dann noch das Schreiben des Landratsamtes


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Insgesamt zeigt man sich recht offen für die Interessen der Biker, favorisiert aber gleichermaßen eine Downhillpiste wie auch eine Besucherlenkung für die Tourenfahrer.



Ich finde da nix von Tourenfahrern, nur unter dem Titel MTB ein Streckennetz. Dazu gehören also, weil auf MTB bezogen, auch  - denke ich  - abgestimmte Trails, oder? Sonst stünde da wohl "Wegenetz" und nicht "Streckennetz".


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. Juli 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Und hier dann noch das Schreiben des Landratsamtes


respekt, das war immerhin eine ausführliche und fundierte antwort. das verheisst doch schon mal positives im sinne eines professionellen umgangs miteinander. finde ich gut.


----------



## Lucafabian (29. Juli 2009)

THEYO schrieb:


> Der riesen Witz an der Sache im Taunus im Moment ist einfach, dass sämtliche chancen, die wir (evtl.) auf eine gütliche Einigung mit den Behörden hätten von einigen wenigen aufs Spiel gesetzt werden. Und das ausschließlich aus unglaublich egoistischen Motivationen heraus. Das was hier auf den letzten 2 seiten teilweise steht strotzt nur so davon.


da steht wirklich so einiges an unüberlegtem kram 




THEYO schrieb:


> Aber genau das stellt auch das eigentliche Problem dar. Es sind nicht die Downhiller das Problem oder irgendeine spezielle Gruppe sonst. Es ist ein kleiner haufen Egomanen, die meinen auch im Naturschutzgebiet machen zu können was sie wollen. Neue Trails anlegen, sich auf bestehenden Trails benehmen wie die Axt im Wald etc...
> Wenn wir das nicht irgendwie in den Griff kriegen können glaube ich persönlich in Sachen Taunus nicht daran, dass die Gesprächen mit den Behörden erfolgreich sein können. Und sowas kann nur aus der Szene selbst kommen. Es muss einfach jedem klar werden was im moment auf dem Spiel steht!



habs deine aussage jetzt drei oder viermal gelesen,
wenn ich das richtig verstehe meinst damit das die junx und mädels die sich wagen am altkönig und durchs reichenbachtal zu fahren an dem ganzen dilema dran schuld sind?! was wirfst denen denn genau vor? illegale trails haben sie jedenfalls nicht gebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (29. Juli 2009)

Gute Nachricht vom Hochtaunuskreis:

der im Schreiben vom 24.07. verwendete Begriff "Streckennetz" hat nichts mit einem Wegenetz, also mit ausgeschilderten Routen als Bikerreservat, zu tun. 
Das "Streckennetz" würde sich vielmehr auf einzelne Wege bzw. Abschnitte beziehen und nicht auf geschlossene Routen. 

Dies böte die Chance, dass evtl. sogar Trails, die bisher nach der Rechtslage nicht befahren werden durften, dann frei werden könnten. Insofern also positiv.


----------



## X-Präsi (29. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> habs deine aussage jetzt drei oder viermal gelesen,
> wenn ich das richtig verstehe meinst damit das die junx und mädels die sich wagen am altkönig und durchs reichenbachtal zu fahren an dem ganzen dilema dran schuld sind?! was wirfst denen denn genau vor? illegale trails haben sie jedenfalls nicht gebaut!



Bin zwar nicht THEYO, aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass Jo diejenigen dafür verantwortlich machen wollte, die dort ganz normal auf den Wegen gefahren sind. 
Ich vermute mal, dass er diejenigen gemeint hat, die - genau wie die Fussgänger - für neue Wege im Naturschutzgebiet gesorgt haben. D.h. Linien selbst ausgefahren haben oder z.B. Fußspuren nachgefahren sind. 

Die vielen Linien waren es ja, was letzten Endes den Forst auf die Palme gebracht hat. 

Wären die Leutz auf den bereits vorhandenen Wegen geblieben, hätte es vermutlich trotz des generellen Fahrverbots im NSG nie den Aufstand gegeben.


----------



## X-Präsi (30. Juli 2009)

Sodele: Mail an HTK und Forstamt ist raus. Haben einen erste Gesprächsrunde für den 12.08. vorgeschlagen. 

Wer näheres wissen oder gar aktiv mitwirken möchte, kann sich weiterhin für das interne Forum (IG Feldberg) freischalten lassen. Dazu bitte PN mit Echtnamen an mich. 

Gruezi


----------



## powderJO (5. August 2009)

gibts neues? war am we am altkönig, schilder hingen keine mehr, allerdings sind blockaden nach wie vor vorhanden - auch der einstieg in den viktoriatempeltrail / schwarzer balken) ist jetzt ab dem zweiten querweg (also noch nicht ganz oben am alten) mit gestrüpp und ästen verbaut...


----------



## sipaq (5. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> gibts neues? war am we am altkönig, schilder hingen keine mehr, allerdings sind blockaden nach wie vor vorhanden - auch der einstieg in den viktoriatempeltrail / schwarzer balken) ist jetzt ab dem zweiten querweg (also noch nicht ganz oben am alten) mit gestrüpp und ästen verbaut...


Die Diskussion hat sich in die Interessengemeinschaft "Feldbergregion" verlagert. Bei Interesse einfach eine PM an Präsi schicken.


----------



## powderJO (5. August 2009)

warum eine geschlossene diskussion und keine offene, an der sich jeder beteiligen kann ohne sich offiziell oder halboffiziell an die dimb wenden zu müssen...


----------



## sipaq (5. August 2009)

Schau einfach mal 10 Posts hoch. Da hat Thomas die Gründe genannt.


----------



## powderJO (5. August 2009)

du meinst das, oder?  




Präsi schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts ans Eingemachte und alles was damit zu tun hat, möchte ich nicht hier im Thread in aller Öffentlichkeit diskutieren...



eine begründung ist das für mich nicht.


----------



## Arachne (5. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> ...allerdings sind blockaden nach wie vor vorhanden - auch der einstieg in den viktoriatempeltrail / schwarzer balken) ist jetzt ab dem zweiten querweg (also noch nicht ganz oben am alten) mit gestrüpp und ästen verbaut...



Hi powderJO, Neues wird es wohl erst nach einem Treffen zwischen den Bikern (u.a. DIMB-Vertretern) und dem Forstamt geben.

Zur Vorbereitung würde mich interessieren, ob die von Dir oben geschilderte Sperrung sich auf einer der in der Karte "_gps.pdf" eingezeichneten Linien befindet, die der Präsi hier gepostet hatte. Kannst Du bitte mal nachschauen?


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (5. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> warum eine geschlossene diskussion und keine offene, an der sich jeder beteiligen kann ohne sich offiziell oder halboffiziell an die dimb wenden zu müssen...


Danke, dass es mal endlich jemand anspricht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (5. August 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Danke, dass es mal endlich jemand anspricht!



leider erfolglos scheinbar. finde schade, dass auf diese weise viele, die das thema sicher auch brennend interessiert und die auch was zu sagen hätten ausgeschlossen werden. ich mag  nicht einer "geheimlobby" beitreten, unter der federführung eines vereins oder eines verbands um über ein öffentliches thema zu diskutieren. 
außerdem bin ich der meinug, dass wir unseren standpunkt auch öffentlich und nicht unter ausschluss diskutieren sollten - wir haben nix zu verbergen, das anliegen ist legitim. also, was soll das?


----------



## Tilman (5. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> außerdem bin ich der meinug, dass wir unseren standpunkt auch öffentlich und nicht unter ausschluss diskutieren sollten - wir haben nix zu verbergen, das anliegen ist legitim. also, was soll das?



Die Antwort ist ganz einfach:

Es geht bei der ganzen Diskusion um die Nutzung fremden Eigentums über das von den Eigentümern gesetzlich hinzunehmende Maß hinaus. Es ist eine ziemlich besch... Sache, wenn Grundstückseigentümer (also idR Waldeigentümer) im Internet lesen müssen, was andere mit ihrem Eigentum vorhaben, ohne daß sie vorher 'mal gefragt worden wären. Und deshalb wird vorher _intern_ mit dem Forst und ggf. anderen Waldeigentümern zu reden sein.


----------



## Catdog (5. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
kann mann denn nicht einfach mit den jeweiligen Forst-Wirten einen Kompromiss finden der das befahren der Trails wieder möglich macht.Mann könnte ihnen ja den Vorschlag unterbreiten auch mal ein Auge mit auf den Wald zu werfen.
Und mehr Rücksicht auf die Wander zu nehmen.
Was genau hatt denn dieses Drama eigentlich ausgelöst?
Ich frage mich das weil es anscheinend Taunus weit zu Trail-Sperrungen gekommen ist.Sogar mein home trail in BH ist gesperrt.


greatz aus BH


----------



## Tilman (5. August 2009)

Catdog schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann mann denn nicht einfach mit den jeweiligen Forst-Wirten einen Kompromiss finden der das befahren der Trails wieder möglich macht.Mann könnte ihnen ja den Vorschlag unterbreiten auch mal ein Auge mit auf den Wald zu werfen.
> Und mehr Rücksicht auf die Wander zu nehmen.
> Was genau hatt denn dieses Drama eigentlich ausgelöst?
> ...



Verzeihung, die Rechtslage, die das alles nicht so einfach macht, ist in vielen  vorangegangenen Postings dargestellt worden. Solltest Du bitte mal lesen.


----------



## Catdog (5. August 2009)

Holla,mir ist klahr das das mit den Gesetzten nicht machbar ist.
Ich habe mir die Postings nicht alle durchgelesen aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen das da viele Probleme zusammen kommen.Angefangen bei der Unfallgefahr(auch mit
Wanderern)und der Kosten-Frage wenn was passiert bis hinn zum Naturschutz.Da hilft meiner Meinung nur eine Ausnahme-Regelung an der ja schon gearbeitet wird,wie ich gelesen und gesehen habe.
Drücke denen die Daumen das da was vernünftiges für alle rauskommt.
Weiss da einer was genaues wann es zu einer Entscheidung kommt.

greatz


----------



## Tilman (5. August 2009)

Catdog schrieb:


> Drücke denen die Daumen das da was vernünftiges für alle rauskommt.
> Weiss da einer was genaues wann es zu einer Entscheidung kommt.
> 
> greatz



Das kann sich schon  - je nach betroffenem Areal -  einige Monate dahinziehen.

Für jene, die meinen, man müsse besser über den Altkönig informieren, siehe interessantes Beispiel aus Münster / Westf.


----------



## Catdog (5. August 2009)

Ja mei,dann schau mer ma.
Was anderes als warten bleibt da auch nett übrig.
Gibt es trotz allem doch noch einen geduldeten Trail im Taunus der weiterhin befahren werden darf?
Nedd des des am end noch ärscher gibt.

servus


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (6. August 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist ganz einfach:
> 
> Es geht bei der ganzen Diskusion um die Nutzung fremden Eigentums über das von den Eigentümern gesetzlich hinzunehmende Maß hinaus. Es ist eine ziemlich besch... Sache, wenn Grundstückseigentümer (also idR Waldeigentümer) im Internet lesen müssen, was andere mit ihrem Eigentum vorhaben, ohne daß sie vorher 'mal gefragt worden wären. Und deshalb wird vorher _intern_ mit dem Forst und ggf. anderen Waldeigentümern zu reden sein.



Ich mag es einfach nicht mehr hören! 
Meine durchaus liberale Weltsicht stößt da immer an ihre Grenze. 

Luft, Wasser, WALD, kann niemand mit einem kleinen Privatgrundstück für ein Häuschen vergleichen!!

Was ist an den Wäldern bitte Privateigentum??? Zahlt der Besitzer, analog zum Einfam.-Hausbesitzer auch die anteiligen Erschliessungskosten für alle Straßen und Weg in und zu seinem Wald???
Und wer zahlt die gigantischen Fördermittel für die Bewirtschaftung seines Waldes? Wer bezahlt die Feuerwehr, die, wie jüngst im Perlacher Forst ein kleines Feuer mit 20-30 Fahrzeugen und einem Hubschrauber sucht und löscht.
Das alles zahlen wir, die Allgemeinheit. Deshalb hat der Wald gefälligst auch für die Allgemeinheit und deren umweltverträglichen Sportarten, wie wandern, Rad fahren u.v.m. uneingeschränkt aufzubleiben!!! 

Und wenn die selbsternannten Umweltretter beschließen, Teile der Natur sich selbst zu überlassen, dann sollten aber alle Waldnutzer ausgeschlossen werden und nicht nur die Radfahrer.
Genauso gut könnte ich morgen auch verlangen alle Brillentäger auszusperren, da sich ihrer Gläser zu gefährlich Brenngläsern verwandeln könnten und der Wald dadurch entzündet wird.
Das ist genauso absurd, wie die Hetze gegen uns MTB-ler.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (6. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> leider erfolglos scheinbar. finde schade, dass auf diese weise viele, die das thema sicher auch brennend interessiert und die auch was zu sagen hätten ausgeschlossen werden. ich mag  nicht einer "geheimlobby" beitreten, unter der federführung eines vereins oder eines verbands um über ein öffentliches thema zu diskutieren.
> außerdem bin ich der meinug, dass wir unseren standpunkt auch öffentlich und nicht unter ausschluss diskutieren sollten - wir haben nix zu verbergen, das anliegen ist legitim. also, was soll das?



Ich kann es nicht besser schreiben powderJO! Super auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (6. August 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Ich mag es einfach nicht mehr hören!
> Meine durchaus liberale Weltsicht stößt da immer an ihre Grenze.



Was Du nicht hören magst, interessiert hier nicht. Entscheidend ist, daß der Wald jemandem gehört, sei es privat oder nicht. Das Forstrecht gilt für Wald, egal, wem er gehört. Und da auch andere Deine Schulbildung bezahlt haben, bist Du es diesen Leuten schuldig, daß Du Dich, des Lesens und Schreibens mächtig, genug schlau machst, um das zu begreifen. 



> Und wenn die selbsternannten Umweltretter beschließen, Teile der Natur sich selbst zu überlassen, dann sollten aber alle Waldnutzer ausgeschlossen werden und nicht nur die Radfahrer.



Welch ein Unsinn. Das kommt auf den Einzelfall an und es kann genausogut sein, daß 'mal nur Wanderer ausgeschlossen werden o.ä. Im übrigen änadere zunächst das Gesetz und dann können wir darüber weiterreden. Solange gilt das Gesetz und daran wird man sich orientieren müssen, auch Du, ob Du willst oder nicht.



> Genauso gut könnte ich morgen auch verlangen alle Brillentäger auszusperren, da sich ihrer Gläser zu gefährlich Brenngläsern verwandeln könnten und der Wald dadurch entzündet wird.
> Das ist genauso absurd, wie die Hetze gegen uns MTB-ler.



Genau, drum behauptet das hier auch keiner und die Brillenträger dürfen weiter in den Wald. Wer aber ohne Erlaubnis Baustellen im Wald einrichtet, das Wild stört etc., _könnte_ nicht nur dem Wald schaden, sondern er tut es tatsächlich.

Galubst Du im Ernst, mit der Methode auf BILD-Zeitungs-Niveau kommst Du zu brauchbaren Bike Möglichkeiten im Taunus? Wenn ich mir überlege, daß Deinen Unsinn jeder Verfahrensbeteiligte lesen kann, dann hast Du der Sache der Biker einen schlechten Dienst erwiesen.



Catdog schrieb:


> Gibt es trotz allem doch noch einen geduldeten Trail im Taunus der weiterhin befahren werden darf?



Darum wird es nicht gehen, sondern darum, daß es legale und nicht nur geduldete Trails geben soll.


----------



## Catdog (6. August 2009)

Klahr und ich stimme Dir da in allen Punkten zu.Trotz allem würde mich interessieren ob man im Taunus noch einen Trail benutzen darf und wo der ist.
Vieleicht kennt ja jemand einen (legalen)trail und kann mir da behilflich sein.
Danke im vorraus.


----------



## wissefux (6. August 2009)

es gibt noch reichlich trails, auch im feldberggebiet, die derzeit befahren werden dürfen. präsi hat hier irgendwo ne karte gepostet, auf der die vom forst "gesperrten" trails eingezeichnet waren ...

offensichtlich sind mittlerweile einige vom forst angebrachte schilder "abhanden" gekommen. das bedeutet für den unkundigen, dass ,sofern der weg nicht zusätzlich verbarrikadiert wurde, der weg wohl erlaubt ist.
wobei man dann wieder sagen kann : unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht ...


----------



## orscheler (6. August 2009)

Catdog schrieb:


> Klahr und ich stimme Dir da in allen Punkten zu.Trotz allem würde mich interessieren ob man im Taunus noch einen Trail benutzen darf und wo der ist.
> Vieleicht kennt ja jemand einen (legalen)trail und kann mir da behilflich sein.
> Danke im vorraus.


 
Die Rechtslage ist, wie ich sie als nicht Jurist verstanden habe, so:  

Du hast das Recht in Hessen alle naturfesten Wege zu befahren. 

Der Forst kann naturfeste Wege ohne triftige Gründe nicht einfach sperren. Es kann aber sein, daß Dein Hometrail schon immer verboten war (illegal angelegter Trail etc.) 

Ausnahmen sind Naturschutzgebiete, in denen u.U. Radfahren verboten bzw. eingeschränkt ist. Die Einschränkungen kannst Du in der Regel aber nur aus den entsprechenden Satzungen zum jeweiligen Naturschutzgebiet erkennen. 

Schilder wie "Wildruhezone" oder ähnliche Hinweise auf Wegsperrungen sind, solange sie keinen offiziellen Stempel tragen, höfliche Bitten zumeist der Jagdpächter diese Wege nicht zu befahren.

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## powderJO (6. August 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist ganz einfach:
> 
> Es geht bei der ganzen Diskusion um die Nutzung fremden Eigentums über das von den Eigentümern gesetzlich hinzunehmende Maß hinaus. Es ist eine ziemlich besch... Sache, wenn Grundstückseigentümer (also idR Waldeigentümer) im Internet lesen müssen, was andere mit ihrem Eigentum vorhaben, ohne daß sie vorher 'mal gefragt worden wären. Und deshalb wird vorher _intern_ mit dem Forst und ggf. anderen Waldeigentümern zu reden sein.




die antwort ist aus deiner sicht vielleicht einfach - sinnig ist sie nicht. jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn es um die nutzung von trails geht, die bereits existieren und in vielen fällen sogar als offizielle wanderwege gekennzeichnet sind. mit diesen wegen sind die eigentümer offensichtlich einverstanden, denn ansonsten hätte sie der taununsclub mit sicherheit nicht als weg markieren können. das mountainbiker diese wege befahren und auch in zukuft befahren wollen, dürfte außerdem auch dem weltfremdesten eigentümer sonnenklar sein. 

wo hier also eine öffentlich diskussion schaden könnte ist mir ein rätsel. was diese schon existierenden wanderwege / trails angeht schadet imho eure geheimhaltung deutlich mehr  denn was soll der eigentümer jetzt denken? er muss ja das schlimmste befürchten, wenn er unter keinen umständen wind von "der sache - psssst - du weißt schon" bekommen soll...

und zu guter letzt: glaubt ihr im ernst der widestand, den ihr offensichtlich befürchtet hängt davon ab zu welchem zeitpunkt ein eigentümer was erfährt. nicht im ernst, oder? 




btw: dass das:



Tilman schrieb:


> Wer aber ohne Erlaubnis Baustellen im Wald einrichtet, das Wild stört etc., könnte nicht nur dem Wald schaden, sondern er tut es tatsächlich.



unsinn ist, sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein   jedenfalls solange keine bäume gefällt werden, müll liegenbleibt und nicht der minibagger in den wald gekarrt wird.


----------



## Tilman (6. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> die antwort ist aus deiner sicht vielleicht einfach - sinnig ist sie nicht. jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn es um die nutzung von trails geht, die bereits existieren und in vielen fÃ¤llen sogar als offizielle wanderwege gekennzeichnet sind. mit diesen wegen sind die eigentÃ¼mer offensichtlich einverstanden, (...)



....als FuÃwander-Trails, die, weil man auch auÃerhalb der Wirtschaftswege wandern darf, nicht zwingend auch als Rad-Trails (weil die Rechtslage fÃ¼r Radfahrer nicht fÃ¼r "Fahren abseits der Wege" angelegt ist) akzeptiert werden mÃ¼ssen. Viele Wander-Trails dienen auch der Kanalisierung des zulÃ¤ssigerweise abseits der Wirtschaftswege stattfindenden Wanderns, damit die Wanderer keinen Schaden anrichten.



> das mountainbiker diese wege befahren und auch in zukuft befahren wollen, dÃ¼rfte auÃerdem auch dem weltfremdesten eigentÃ¼mer sonnenklar sein.



FÃ¼r diesen Ã¶ffentlichen Tip wird sich der Taunusklub ausdrÃ¼cklich bei Dir bedanken 



> wo hier also eine Ã¶ffentlich diskussion schaden kÃ¶nnte ist mir ein rÃ¤tsel. was diese schon existierenden wanderwege / trails angeht schadet imho eure geheimhaltung deutlich mehr â denn was soll der eigentÃ¼mer jetzt denken? er muss ja das schlimmste befÃ¼rchten, wenn er unter keinen umstÃ¤nden wind von "der sache - psssst - du weiÃt schon" bekommen soll...
> 
> und zu guter letzt: glaubt ihr im ernst der widestand, den ihr offensichtlich befÃ¼rchtet hÃ¤ngt davon ab zu welchem zeitpunkt ein eigentÃ¼mer was erfÃ¤hrt. nicht im ernst, oder?



Doch! Genau so ist es, daÃ da Â´was abhÃ¤ngt.

Ich befasse mich schon seit Ã¼ber 20 Jahren auch beruflich mit derlei Dingen und es ist nun mal so, daÃ EigentÃ¼mer erst mal gefragt werden wollen und sonst bÃ¶se werden. Und das kann ich gut verstehen. Da aufgrund nicht vorher gefragter EigentÃ¼mer schon einige Dinge, von denen ich weiÃ, gescheitert sind, mÃ¼ssen sich das die Biker im Taunus nicht antun. 



> unsinn ist, sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein â  jedenfalls solange keine bÃ¤ume gefÃ¤llt werden, mÃ¼ll liegenbleibt und nicht der minibagger in den wald gekarrt wird.



Das Wild stÃ¶rt man auch ohne BaumfÃ¤llen, MÃ¼llferkeleien oder Minibagger. Soviel Biologiekenntnisse sollte man auch as Nicht-FÃ¶rster haben.

Nebenbei haben die EigentÃ¼mer zu Recht etwas dagegen, daÃ im Wald illegal mit oder ohne Bagger gebaut wird und die EigentÃ¼mer das Zeug dann (auch wenn sie selber gar nicht die Bau-Verursacher waren) von Rechts wegen beseitigen mÃ¼ssen, weil der Situation de jure ein illegaler Eingriff in Natur und Landschaft zugrundeliegt (Â§12 Abs.2 Nr.1 HENatG). Tun sie das nÃ¤mlich nicht, ist die NaturschutzbehÃ¶rde gehalten, die im Verborgenen hantierenden Bau-Verursacher oder, wenn die nicht faÃbar sind, die EigentÃ¼mer (analog der Isar Trails, wo das Landratsamt die Stadt MÃ¼nchen verknackt hat) nach formaler AnhÃ¶rung (Â§28 VErwVfG) mit kostenpflichtigem Bescheid veranlassen, fÃ¼r Ordnung zu sorgen, also nicht der Waldbewirtschaftung dienende Bauten wieder zu beseitigen. 

Das bewirkt, daÃ die WaldeigentÃ¼mer diejenigen, die im Wald bauen, unheimlich sympatisch finden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (6. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> leider erfolglos scheinbar. finde schade, dass auf diese weise viele, die das thema sicher auch brennend interessiert und die auch was zu sagen hätten ausgeschlossen werden. ich mag  nicht einer "geheimlobby" beitreten, unter der federführung eines vereins oder eines verbands um über ein öffentliches thema zu diskutieren.
> außerdem bin ich der meinug, dass wir unseren standpunkt auch öffentlich und nicht unter ausschluss diskutieren sollten - wir haben nix zu verbergen, das anliegen ist legitim. also, was soll das?



da ich von Natur aus neugierig bin und mich das interessiert bin ich dem "Geheimbund" beigetreten, ich sehe da nichts schlimmes dran.
Im Prinzip werden da sowieso schon Leute drin sein die Infos an die falschen Stellen weitergeben, ist ja keine Kunst.

Schade nur dass ich nun auf 2 Baustellen schauen muss.

Übrigens bin ich am Sonntag mal auf dem Feldberg und Altkönig gewesen, extra mit Kamera bewaffnet.
Ich war fast enttäuscht dass ich kein einiziges solches Verbotsschild vorgefunden habe - weiss auch nicht ob ich zu sehr auf den Hauptwegen unterwegs war (mit meinem ungefederten Bike) oder ob die Schilder weg waren.
Kein Futter für meine Kamera .
Vielleicht umso besser...?

Bin von der Saalburg aus Richtung Sandplacken auf einen trailigen steilen und teils steinigen Weg abgebogen und habe vom Feldi runter einen Nebenweg genommen wo ich beim Fuchstanz rausgekommen bin.
Dann hoch bis zum Altkönig-Plateau, da war auch nix.


----------



## prozak (6. August 2009)

also ich hab noch auf keinem trail ein verbotsschild hängen sehen. insofern gibts da auch nix nicht zu fahren


----------



## Tilman (6. August 2009)

prozak schrieb:


> also ich hab noch auf keinem trail ein verbotsschild hängen sehen. insofern gibts da auch nix nicht zu fahren



Wenn Du unbedingt dafür sorgen wilsst, daß de anstehenden Gespräche von vornherein nicht laufen, dann fahr´am besten im Naturschutzgebiet los.


----------



## prozak (6. August 2009)

ich wollte damit nur zum ausdruck bringen, dass, wenn ich hier nicht mitlese (was vermutlich die meisten nicht tun), es keinen für mich ersichtlichen grund gibt, irgendwelche wege nicht zu fahren - wenn nicht ausdrücklich daraufhingewiesen wird.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. August 2009)

prozak schrieb:


> ich wollte damit nur zum ausdruck bringen, dass, wenn ich hier nicht mitlese (was vermutlich die meisten nicht tun), es keinen für mich ersichtlichen grund gibt, irgendwelche wege nicht zu fahren - wenn nicht ausdrücklich daraufhingewiesen wird.


Genau diese Verständnis muß aber bei den Bikern geschaffen werden, was naturverträglich befahrbar ist und wovon man am besten eben doch die Finger läßt. Nicht jeder Weg (NSG, Bodenbeschaffenheit, Erosionsgefahr, etc.) ist eben zum Biken geeignet. Desto mehr Verständnis die Biker dafür von sich aus zeigen, desto weniger Notwendigkeit wird der Forst o.ä. dafür sehen, reglementierend einzugreifen. Und genau das ist doch unser Ziel, oder?


----------



## Tilman (6. August 2009)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Genau diese Verständnis muß aber bei den Bikern geschaffen werden, was naturverträglich befahrbar ist und wovon man am besten eben doch die Finger läßt. Nicht jeder Weg (NSG, Bodenbeschaffenheit, Erosionsgefahr, etc.) ist eben zum Biken geeignet. Desto mehr Verständnis die Biker dafür von sich aus zeigen, desto weniger Notwendigkeit wird der Forst o.ä. dafür sehen, reglementierend einzugreifen. Und genau das ist doch unser Ziel, oder?




Genau!

Wer im NSG Altkönig momentan irgendwelche Wege (so wie von @prozak beschrieben) fährt, hat die Schutzverordnung (im Internet zu finden und verbindlich, ob da nun im Forum mitgelesen wird oder nicht!) nicht gelesen. Sie wird nicht im Wald an die Bäume genagelt werden, nur damit jemand weiß. daß er bestimmte Wege nicht fahren darf. Wer die Arbeit daran, die SchutzVerordnung in einen zivilisierten Zustand zu versetzen, durch Ignoranz belasten will, muß sich nicht wundern, wenn´s dann eben alles etwas länger dauert.


----------



## orscheler (6. August 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Nebenbei haben die Eigentümer zu Recht etwas dagegen


 
Gibt es denn direkt im Feldberg/Altköniggebiet private Eigentümer? Wenn ja wieviel Wald gehört denen denn?

der Wald dort gehört doch Frankfurt (erstaunlich viel), Königstein, Schmitten und Oberursel (nur wenig).

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## floehsens (6. August 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Nebenbei haben die Eigentümer zu Recht etwas dagegen, daß im Wald illegal mit oder ohne Bagger gebaut wird und die Eigentümer das Zeug dann (auch wenn sie selber gar nicht die Bau-Verursacher waren) von Rechts wegen beseitigen müssen



wenn ich mir das "beseitigen" im wald anschaue, dann weiß ich nicht wer da mehr schaden angerichtet hat. 
totes holz mit ein bisschen erde drauf wird von schwerem gerät im ganzen wald verstreut. es wurde von bikern einmal verrückt und vom forstamt dann nocheinmal. ökologisch macht es doch keinen unterschied ob es an einem ort gebündelt liegt oder über fünf meter verstreut.

@tilman:
du siehst das (mit deinem ich schätze mal jura studium) zu sehr auf rechtlicher ebene. wir sind hier aber nicht im gerichtssaal, sondern in einem öffentlichen forum. die leute die hier etwas zum thema schreiben, machen das aus emotionen heraus und nicht aufgrund von paragraphen. 

vieles was vielleicht gesetz ist, muss doch noch lange nicht aufs wahre leben bezogen sinn machen. und darüber kann man sich doch aufregen! auch öffentlich!

ihr könnt euch doch in eurem geschlossenen forum ganz sachlich und nüchtern über das thema austauschen. aber ihr solltet den leuten hier auch die möglichkeit geben sich emotional über das thema auszutauschen!


----------



## sipaq (6. August 2009)

floehsens schrieb:


> ihr könnt euch doch in eurem geschlossenen forum ganz sachlich und nüchtern über das thema austauschen. aber ihr solltet den leuten hier auch die möglichkeit geben sich emotional über das thema auszutauschen!


Natürlich, nur frage ich mich ernsthaft was da jetzt ca. 4 Wochen nach Beginn der Sperrungen noch neues rauskommen soll?

Ich denke die verschiedenen Positionen sind mittlerweile hinreichend bekannt und in diesem Thread in aller Ausführlichkeit nachzulesen. Jetzt gilt es halt zu handeln und genau das passiert in der IG. Sobald da erste Ergebnisse vorliegen, werden diese mit 100%iger Sicherheit auch hier veröffentlicht werden.

Das Ganze geht halt nicht von heute auf morgen. Wir wollen uns ja bei den Behörden nicht mit unausgegorenen und rechtlich nicht haltbaren Vorschlägen von Anfang an blamieren.


----------



## prozak (6. August 2009)

floehsens schrieb:


> wenn ich mir das "beseitigen" im wald anschaue, dann weiß ich nicht wer da mehr schaden angerichtet hat.
> totes holz mit ein bisschen erde drauf wird von schwerem gerät im ganzen wald verstreut. es wurde von bikern einmal verrückt und vom forstamt dann nocheinmal. ökologisch macht es doch keinen unterschied ob es an einem ort gebündelt liegt oder über fünf meter verstreut.
> 
> @tilman:
> ...


word


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (6. August 2009)

Hi Leute,

es ist wieder Zeit unser monatliches Treffen einzuberufen. Die Wegsperrungen im Taunus wird das berrschende Thema sein. Alle DIMB-Mitglieder sind zu unserem nächsten Stammtisch eingeladen. Treffpunkt Gimbacher Hof am 11.08.2009 um 20:00. Ich bitte hier um Rückmeldung.


----------



## powderJO (6. August 2009)

floehsens schrieb:


> du siehst das (mit deinem ich schätze mal jura studium) zu sehr auf rechtlicher ebene. wir sind hier aber nicht im gerichtssaal, sondern in einem öffentlichen forum. die leute die hier etwas zum thema schreiben, machen das aus emotionen heraus und nicht aufgrund von paragraphen.



man könnte auch sagen: paragrafenreiterei unter auschluss des gesunden menschenverstands.*




floehsens schrieb:


> Jetzt gilt es halt zu handeln und genau das passiert in der IG.



wer was ändern will an den wirklichen ursachen (unsinnige gesetze, vorurteile, etc) braucht öffentlichkeit. denn nur wenn du eine große und / oder lautstarke (i.s.v meinungsmachend) menge hinter dir hast, lassen sich änderungen durchdrücken. was ihr macht ist das gegenteil: kungelei hinter verschlossenen türen. 

hier im thread wurden demos, flugblätter etc angedacht - alles dinge, die öffentlichkeit erzeugen. diese aktivitäten wurden im keim erstickt mit der wir verschieben das in die ig-aktion. statt öffentlichkeitswirksamer aktionen gibt es nun vage handlungsversprechen. toll.









*ich verstehe ja durchaus, dass man zumindest einmal auf die bestehende rechtslage (obwohl die längst nicht so eindeutig ist, wie es dargestellt wird) hinweist - es in jedem post und immer wieder zu tun nervt und beleidigt auch intelligenz der mitleser. denn ich ahne mal, dass die es auch beim ersten mal begriffen haben.


----------



## Catdog (6. August 2009)

Was haltet ihr denn von einer Unterschriften-Aktion.Zur Gründung einer Interessen-Vertretung?Kein verein oder so.Die gibt es ja schon.
greatz


----------



## h.jay (6. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> hier im thread wurden demos, flugblätter etc angedacht - alles dinge, die öffentlichkeit erzeugen. diese aktivitäten wurden im keim erstickt mit der wir verschieben das in die ig-aktion. statt öffentlichkeitswirksamer aktionen gibt es nun vage handlungsversprechen. toll.



Kannst du mir den Post zeigen, in dem dir verboten wurde, eine Demo und/oder Flugblätter zu organisieren? Kann gut sein, dass ich das übersehen habe.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> man könnte auch sagen: paragrafenreiterei unter auschluss des gesunden menschenverstands.*
> 
> wer was ändern will an den wirklichen ursachen (unsinnige gesetze, vorurteile, etc) braucht öffentlichkeit. denn nur wenn du eine große und / oder lautstarke (i.s.v meinungsmachend) menge hinter dir hast, lassen sich änderungen durchdrücken. was ihr macht ist das gegenteil: kungelei hinter verschlossenen türen.
> 
> ...


wat bist du eigentlich für eine heulsuse? weniger rum memmen, mehr nüchternheit an den tag legen und mitmachen oder selber machen. niemand wird hier von irgendwas ausgeschlossen, es gibt keine geheimbünde, nix. alles quark und käse, was ich bisher von dir gelesen habe. wir ziehen hier alle an einem strang.


----------



## powderJO (6. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> wer was ändern will an den wirklichen ursachen (unsinnige gesetze, vorurteile, etc) braucht öffentlichkeit. denn nur wenn du eine große und / oder lautstarke (i.s.v meinungsmachend) menge hinter dir hast, lassen sich änderungen durchdrücken. was ihr macht ist das gegenteil: kungelei hinter verschlossenen türen.



das ist es, worum es mir geht. es geht weder darum, rumzuheulen oder rumzumemmen, es geht auch nicht darum, die ig und deren engagement schlecht zu machen, sondern schlicht und ergreifend darum, die diskussion darüber zu führen, was zielführender ist und was weniger. ihr sagt, dass eine ig hiner verschlossenen türen mehr bringt als eine breite öffentlichkeit, ich sehe das anders.

scheinbar kann man diese diskussion aber nicht führen - jedenfalls nicht sachlich. schade. 


@ h.jay: verboten wurde es nicht, stimmt. es ist aber numal so, dass vieles an eigeninitaive erstickt wird, sobald der anschein entsteht "es kümmern sich jetzt ja andere darum". gerade aktionen wie demos etc leben auch davon, dass emotionen und ärger noch frisch sind. durch die verschiebung ging diese spontanität verloren. 


die unterschriftenliste finde ich übrigens gut - und würde auch mit dafür sorgen, dass sie so schnell wie möglich unter die leute kommt.


----------



## Catdog (6. August 2009)

Am besten ein PDF,zum ausdrucken,hier geposted und alle können mit machen.
Da die MTB-Vereine sich mit der Forst-Verwaltung und anderen Offiziellen schon verständigt haben bzw. Verhandlungen am laufen sind.Sollte die Initiative von deren Seiten aus kommen.Alles andere wäre vieleicht ein kleines chaos. 
Oder?


----------



## Tilman (6. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> die unterschriftenliste finde ich übrigens gut - und würde auch mit dafür sorgen, dass sie so schnell wie möglich unter die leute kommt.



Und was soll ich als Naturschutzbehörde mit der Unterschriftenliste (wenn ich eine bekäme) machen?


----------



## Tilman (6. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> man könnte auch sagen: paragrafenreiterei unter auschluss des gesunden menschenverstands.



Sehr gut! Ohne Paragraphen bringen die Behörden aber keine Genehmigung zustande. Oder sie entscheiden nach Lust und Laune (was ihnen ja oft vorgeworfen wird). Nur weiter so!



sipaq schrieb:


> Wir wollen uns ja bei den Behörden nicht mit unausgegorenen und rechtlich nicht haltbaren Vorschlägen von Anfang an blamieren.



Nicht nur von Anfang an, sondern auch später nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelmutK (6. August 2009)

Die IG ist keine Veranstaltung exklusiv DIMB-Mitglieder und auch keine Geheimverstaltung zum Kungeln. In der IG haben sich neben DIMB-Mitgliedern auch Vereine wie z. B. Wheels over Frankfurt und Gravity Pilots sowie viele Biker ohne Vereins- oder Verbandsmitgliedschaft organisiert. Es geht in der IG darum, die tatsächlichen und rechtlichen Grundlagen, wie sie derzeit bestehen aufzuarbeiten; z. B. durch Auswertung der Naturschutzgebietsverordnung und Einsichtnahme in Verwaltungsakten und Pläne. Es geht auch darum, die bestehenden - offenen und gesperrten - Wege zu erfassen und herauszufinden, welche Wege zu Recht und welche Wege zu Unrecht gesperrt sind bzw. auf welchen Wegen derzeit legal und auf welchen Wege nur illegal gefahren werden kann. Es geht z. B. darum, konkrete Ziele (z. B. Aufhebung von Sperrungen und Verboten) zu definieren und dafür Argumente zu erarbeiten; dafür muss man sich nicht nur mit rechtlichen Fragen, sondern in Bezug auf den Altkönig auch mit Fragen der Ökologie und des Denkmalschutzes beschäftigen. Wer daran aktiv mitarbeiten will, ist herzlich willkommen, denn das alles macht viel Arbeit.


----------



## powderJO (6. August 2009)

mann o mann seid ihr systeminfiltriert... warum schaut ihr nicht mal Ã¼ber den tellerrand und  nehmt euch an beispiel an anderen bÃ¼rgerbewegungen, die fÃ¼r ihre sache gekÃ¤mpft haben: haben die montagsdemonstanten sich mit der stasi zusammengesetzt und die gesetzeslage der ddr in punkto ausreisebestimmungen analysiert oder haben sie Ã¶ffentlich fÃ¼r druck gesorgt. hat die anti-atomkraft-lobby sich im stillen kÃ¤mmerlein getroffen oder hat sie Ã¶ffentlich fÃ¼r druck gesorgt? was kommunikativ im groÃen gilt, gilt grundsÃ¤tzlich auch im kleinen. 

das was ihr da gerade macht, ist ja sicher nicht falsch oder umsonst â im gegenteil. aber das eine schlieÃt doch das andere nicht aus.  denn die erfahrung egal aus welchem lebensbereich zeigt doch: Ã¶ffentlicher druck bringt deutlich schneller bewegung in eine sache, als alles andere. erst recht, wenn es um verwaltungen oder politische entscheidungen geht. 

warum glaubt ihr, dass Ã¤mter und firmen entscheidungen nochmal Ã¼berdenken und Ã¤ndern, sobald sich des deutschen liebstes zentralorgan einer sache angenommen hat. zufall? oder vielleicht weil sie den Ã¶ffentlichen druck fÃ¼rchten, der von einer kampagne wie âbild hilftâ ausgeht? 

Ã¶ffentlicher druck, der Ã¼brigens  auch durch eine unterschriftenliste erzeugt werden kann. wenn man genÃ¼gend unterschriften gesammelt hat und die Ã¼bergabe pr-wirksam einsetzt, kannst du lieber tillmann dann damit machen was du willst. wegen mir sogar deinen beamten*po abwischen. denn dann hat sie lÃ¤ngst bewirkt, was sie sollte: Ã¶ffentlichkeit erzeugt.


----------



## Catdog (6. August 2009)

Die Unterschriften-Aktion ist der Sache auf jeden Fall dienlich.
Und nicht wie andere sagen peinlich oder blamabel.
Es bringt nur zum Ausdruck das die Menschen in der Region den Wald bzw. die Natur
nutzen wollen.Und das bewust und ordentlich.
Ich denke die Clubs oder Vereine können da doch mal drüber Nachdenken.
Trotzdem kann ich die Sorgen und Ängste einiger verstehen.
nix für ungut

Servus


----------



## sipaq (6. August 2009)

Catdog schrieb:


> Die Unterschriften-Aktion ist der Sache auf jeden Fall dienlich.
> Und nicht wie andere sagen peinlich oder blamabel.


Das hat hier niemand gesagt. Bitte keine Mythen erfinden!


----------



## powderJO (6. August 2009)

was die unterschriftenliste angeht noch eine idee: es gibt ja die möglichkeit eine online-petition beim bundestag einzureichen. kommen genug unterschriften zusammen, ist der bundestag bzw. seine ausschüsse gezwungen, sich damit zu beschäftigen. 
das ist nicht unbedingt eine erfolgsgarantie, aber eine masse unterschriften erzeugt auch eine masse druck. und in diesem fall direkt bei denen, die was ändern können. 

wenn ausnahmsweise mal alle verbände und vereine, die was mit radsport am hut zusammenarbeiten und ihre mitglieder mobilisieren, könnten eine ganze menge unterschriften zusammenkommen. 

ziel: das waldgesetz so zu ändern, dass grundsätzlich keine unterschiede mehr gemacht werden können zwischen bikern, wanderen, reitern, hundehaltern und was auch immer. ausserdem die feststellung, dass wald grundsätzlich öffentlichem interesse dienen muss und keine wege mehr gesperrt werden können etc pp. 

denkbar? machbar?


----------



## Tilman (6. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> lese und verständnisprobleme? soll ich dir die kernaussage noch mal anmarkern oder reicht auch eine einfache zeichnung?



Mal' mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catdog (6. August 2009)

Stimmt peinlich hatt keiner geschrieben bzw. gemeint .
Macht aber auch nix.


----------



## powderJO (7. August 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Wo steht das?


 
entschuldige die nicht juristisch 100%ige formulierung: ganz erbsenzählermäßig: der petitionsausschuss muss sich mit der petition beschäftigen. ab 50.000 soll ausserdem eine anhörung erfolgen. 

aber so oder so: die kernaussage ist nach wie vor zutreffend: je mehr zeichner, desto größer der druck. und zwar ziemlich direkt bei denen, die was ändern können. 



Tilman schrieb:


> Was hat denn der Bundestag mit dem Hessischen Forstgesetz zu tun? Um das geht s hier am Altkönig.
> ( ) Im Gegenteil versucht der Bundestag (siehe Entwürfe zum BWaldG auch aus dieser Legislaturperiode), diese Dinge auf die Länder abzuschieben.



tja, erstens denkt nicht jeder so kleinkariert und zweitens heißt es ja noch bundeswaldgesetz, oder? warum also nicht versuchen, eine petition einzureichen, die für alle waldnutzer in allen bundesländern was erreicht?  

aber falls du auf das zählen von erbsen bestehst   auch die länder haben petitionsausschüsse, selbst hessen.


----------



## unsigned_void (7. August 2009)

> Was hat denn der Bundestag mit dem Hessischen Forstgesetz zu tun? Um das geht s hier am Altkönig.


Naja, man könnte vorher einen Petition einbringen den Föderalismus abzuschaffen und die Bundesrepublik in eine Einheitsrepublik zu überführen. Dann wäre das auch Sache des Bundes..., ähhh, Einheitstages 

scnr...

Ich denke was Tillman macht hat durchaus Hand und Fuß, die gemalte Skizze würde ich aber auch gerne sehen.


----------



## Tilman (7. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> aber falls du auf das zÃ¤hlen von erbsen bestehst â  auch die lÃ¤nder haben petitionsausschÃ¼sse, selbst hessen.



Ich bestehe ....

..... und die Antwort auf die Petition wÃ¼rde vss. lauten, "den/die Petenten auf die Rechtslage hinzuweisen".  

Denn Â§24 (v.a. Abs.5) HessForstG sei hinreichend mit den Interessen des/der Petenten vereinbar. Schon jetzt ist eine BegrÃ¼ndung fÃ¼r Sperrungen erforderlich. Die GrÃ¼nde erscheinen aus meiner Sicht vernÃ¼nftig. Und eine Gleichbehandlung z.B. von FuÃgÃ¤ngern und Radfahrern hÃ¤tte zur Folge, daÃ man keinen Weg fÃ¼r FuÃgÃ¤nger sperren und fÃ¼r Radfahrer offen lassen dÃ¼rfte. Auch das lieÃe die aktuelle Fassung des Forstgesetzes in Hessen zu.

Es wÃ¼rde immer (!), jetzt, kÃ¼nftig, vor oder nach einer Petition besondere FÃ¤lle fÃ¼r Sperrungen geben. Die Besonderheit solcher FÃ¤lle verlangt jetzt wie kÃ¼nftig nach einer BegrÃ¼ndung (vgl. auch Â§39 Verwaltungsverfahrensgesetz). Ob die BegrÃ¼ndungen immer triftig sind, wÃ¤re ebenso heute wie kÃ¼nftig, vor oder nach einer Petition nachprÃ¼fbar und sei es auch auf dem Dienst- oder Rechtsweg durch Widerspruch oder darÃ¼ber hinaus gerichtliche ÃberprÃ¼fung.

Was am AltkÃ¶nig lÃ¤uft, ist im Moment eine Initiative von DIMB und WOFFM, eine solche ÃberprÃ¼fung auf dem "kurzen Dienstweg" und dennoch mit rechtlicher Akribie, unterstÃ¼tzt auch von HelmutK, zustandezubekommen. Und diese Arbeit ist eine rechtliche, keine politische. WÃ¤re eine Sperrung von HessenForst aufzuheben, erfolgte das ohne RÃ¼cksicht auf viele oder wenige Interessenten (zumal ohnehin bekannt ist, daÃ es viele sind). Das sollte man nicht dadingehend konterkarieren, daÃ der Eindruck entstÃ¼nde, rechtlich notwendige Entsperrungen brÃ¤uchten erst quantitativen Druck, bevor sie erfolgten.

Deshalb wÃ¼rde ich auch als der, der ggf. naturschutzrechtliche Genehmigungen schreiben mÃ¼Ãte, Unterschriftenlisten als "Druck" schlichtweg ignorieren. Wenn eine gute Biker-Konzeption vorgelegt ist, ist sie mit oder ohne Unterschriftenliste gut. Und dann kann (wenn nicht sogar muÃ) ich sie auch genehmigen (mit oder ohne Unterschriftenliste).

Unterschritenlisten hÃ¤tten erst dann ermessenswirksame Bedeutung, wenn sie von _allen_ Nutzergruppen (Wanderern, Reitern,...) lokal zuordnungsfÃ¤hig vorlÃ¤gen und fÃ¼r deren jew. GrÃ¶Ãe statistisch reprÃ¤sentativ wÃ¤ren. Da kann es besser sein, daÃ man sich aus meiner Sicht oder der des Forstes lieber auf ZÃ¤hlungen des Naturparkes verlÃ¤Ãt. Mit den Zahlen kann man dann anlog eines Managementplanes (_das ist ein Beispiel_, im AltkÃ¶nigbereich wÃ¤re alles wesentlich weniger umfassend) umgehen.

Wenn schon, dann sollte man mit oder statt Unterschriften eMail-Adressen sammeln, in einen Verteiler packen und dafÃ¼r sorgen, daÃ diese Leute von DIMB/WOFFM wie auch den BehÃ¶rden Ã¼ber aktuelle Entwicklungen, soweit Ã¶ffentlichkeitszugÃ¤nglich, auf dem Laufenden gehalten werden. Das wÃ¤re der Transparenz nicht nur behÃ¶rdlichen Handelns zutrÃ¤glich.

Das alles mÃ¶ge man bitte nicht durch "Rumpeleien" im offenen Forum zumindest mittelbar stÃ¶ren.


----------



## sipaq (7. August 2009)

Um das auch nochmal klarzustellen:

Soweit ich informiert bin, sind weitergehende Aktionen, wie eben Unterschriftensammlungen, Aktionstag, Demonstration, auch von Seiten der DIMB nicht vom Tisch. Man versucht halt derzeit die Sache erstmal gütlich zu regeln, ohne gleich mit den großen Kanonen aufzufahren.

Sollte das nichts nützen, ändert sich die Lage garantiert...


----------



## guuuude (7. August 2009)

Also ich war vorgestern am Altkönig, ich habe keine Schilder gesehen und sonst auch nichts was mich irgendwie davor abhalten sollte das ich nicht den viktoria Trail fahre. Ich fahre da seit Jahren und der Trail hat sich nicht verschlechtert oder irgendwas in der art die eine Sperrung rechtfertigen würde!

Solange da nicht ein Offizielles Schild steht das es verboten ist werde ich weiter im Taunus fahren.

Ich nagel nirgends irgendwo Bretter hin, grüße Wanderer und Spaziergänger. Fahre auf den Forstautobahnen, wenn überhaupt nötig, langsam. Ich sehe für mich keinen Grund mich von irgendjemand kriminaliseren zu lassen. Nicht von der Stadt, dem Förster und schon erst gar nicht von Bikern mit Zeigefinger!

Nur am Rande, ich gehöre nicht oder nicht mehr zu DH FR fraktion bin kein CCler fahre einfach alles was mir Spass macht. In meinen Augen sind es nicht die Fullface behelmten kiddies die die Probleme machen sonder irgendwelche pseudo ambitionierten Gel lutscher die meinen sie müssen die Waldautobahnen runterheizen. Sich dann noch nichtmal bedanken wenn platz gemacht wird. Gerade 2 mal erlebt.

Sobald es einvernehmliche Regeln gibt was wie wo wann befahren werden darf werde ich mich daran halten solange fahre ich wie gesagt wo ich will.


----------



## Tilman (7. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Um das auch nochmal klarzustellen:
> 
> Soweit ich informiert bin, sind weitergehende Aktionen, wie eben Unterschriftensammlungen, Aktionstag, Demonstration, auch von Seiten der DIMB nicht vom Tisch. Man versucht halt derzeit die Sache erstmal gütlich zu regeln, ohne gleich mit den großen Kanonen aufzufahren.
> 
> Sollte das nichts nützen, ändert sich die Lage garantiert...



Und wie!


----------



## HelmutK (7. August 2009)

Es mag ja den einen oder anderen geben, der weder an einer Zusammenarbeit mit der DIMB noch anderen Vereinen im Taunus interessiert ist - dass muss auch niemand, sollte sich dann aber auch fragen, warum er sich in einem *Forum zu Rechtsfragen, Trails und Umwelt der DIMB* betätigt.

Es mag auch den einen oder anderen geben, der seine Interessen nicht durch die DIMB, lokale Vereine und interessierte Biker, sich im Rahmen der IG Feldberg engagieren, vertreten sieht oder vertreten lassen will- dann soll er seine Interessen selbst vertreten oder durch andere vertreten lassen. 

Es mag auch den einen oder anderen geben, der gerne kritisiert und gute Ideen hat, wie man es denn auch machen kann - dann soll er entweder in der IG Feldberg mitmachen oder selbst aktiv werden. 

Es mag schließlich den einen oder anderen geben, der nach den Erfolgen des Engagements anderer fragt und gerne den Finger in die Wunden anderer legt - dann soll er doch bitteschön einmal seine eigenen Aktivitäten und Erfolge für die Allgemeinheit schildern.

Und wenn sich hier tatsächlich der eine oder andere angesprochen und angegriffen fühlt, obwohl ich ihn gar nicht zitiert habe, dann war das durchaus beabsichtigt. Die Möglichkeit zu konstruktiver Mitarbeit in der IG Feldberg besteht - und noch einmal, die IG Feldberg ist keine exklusive DIMB-Veranstaltung, sondern eine Vereinigung von Vereinen und Bikern, die etwas aktiv bewegen wollen und dafür tun. Durch Quatschen, Provozieren und Streiten in einem öffentlichen Forum wird jedenfalls nichts bewegt.


----------



## Catdog (7. August 2009)

Es hat den Anschein als müsste erst einmal unter den Bikern ein bischen Frieden ein- kerhren.Lasst uns lieber alle gemeinsam dafür sorgen das mann dieses  Promblem aus der Welt geschafft bekommt.Dazu sollte mann sich grundsätzlich einig sein,was ein go oder no-go im Wald bedeutet.Wenn ihr euch darüber streitet anststatt zu  kommunizieren und euch auszutauschen wird es immer wieder zu solchen Massnahmen(Weg-Sperrungen von Seiten des Staates kommen).Weil keiner die Meinung/Ansicht des anderen respektiert und mal darüber nachdenkt.
Also habt euch wieder lieb.  

grüsse ausm Taunus


Ps.: Was ist denn aus der Unterschriften-Idee geworden?


----------



## oldrizzo (7. August 2009)

frage an alle:

merkt ihr eigentlich noch, wie ihr miteinander umgeht? statt an einem strang zu ziehen, ob organisiert oder nicht, ergeht ihr euch in kritik an anderen (das gilt für alle), werft euch unfähigkeiten vor, sucht in brotkrumen und kackt korinthen.

es gibt da ein sprichwort:
alle in einen sack und dann drauf. es trifft immer den richtigen, denn ihr gebt euch nichts, egal wie individuell oder intelektuell ihr zu sein vorgebt. und vor allem redet ihr alle das gleiche: deins, meins, seins... 

da lach ich mir doch als verantwortlicher ins fäustchen. 

warum probiert nicht jeder auf seine weise etwas zu erreichen, statt hier darüber zu diskutieren, wie es denn nun richtig geht?! und in einiger zeit sieht man ja, welches ergbnis euer handeln gebracht hat.

und eine direkte, ernst- und nicht beleidigend gemeinte frage an guuuude:
kopierst du teile deiner postings aus anderen threads?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (7. August 2009)

könnt ihr jetzt mal endlich einfach die finger bei euch behalten und mit dem mist hier aufhören 

trefft euch lieber mal draußen auf nen äppler oder bier und die welt sieht plötzlich ganz anders aus


----------



## Catdog (7. August 2009)

Gude Guuuude,
na ja ich denke die haben da schon was erreicht.Wenn du die Sache mit diesem begehungstermien mal nimmst oder die strecken Planung.
Lass lieber mal über die Idee mit den Unterschriften quatschen.Was hällst du denn von
so einer Aktion?

greatz


----------



## Hebus (7. August 2009)

oldrizzo und Azrael2011 haben natuerlich recht. Mein Post war natuerlich auch voellig ueberfluessig. Ich halt jetzt besser auch mal die Fresse und schlage ebenfalls vor, dass die Diskussion wieder auf eine sachliche Ebene zurueck kommt.

Auch wenn ich dich nicht verstehe, trotzdem sry an guuuude.

Back to the Topic.


----------



## Azrael2011 (7. August 2009)

ihr seid elende zicken und euch gehört der arsch versohlt*anmerk

...und nu zurück zu meinem käffchen


----------



## guuuude (7. August 2009)

Hast ja recht. Es sollte jetzt gut sein!



Azrael2011 schrieb:


> ihr seid elende zicken und euch gehört der arsch versohlt*anmerk
> 
> ...und nu zurück zu meinem käffchen


----------



## frankweber (7. August 2009)

gut wird " es" nicht davon, aber aufhören rumzuzicken ist auf jeden fall was guuudes


----------



## Hebus (7. August 2009)

Hm, eins versteh ich grade nicht. Je nach Bundesland darf man ja auf schmalen Pfaden radeln, oder auch nicht. Wenn es in einem Bundesland grundsaetzlich erlaubt ist, dann kann ich ja davon ausgehen, dass man auch fahren darf. Nun kann unter bestimmten Vorraussetztungen ein Waldgebiet besonders geschuetzt werden, so dass man da nicht fahren darf. Das ist ja soweit auch in Ordnung. Aber woher soll man denn wissen, dass man in einem bestimmten Gebiet nicht mehr fahren darf, wenn da keine Schilder stehen. Als Buerger kann man von mir ja wohl schlecht verlangen vor jeder Ausfahrt erstmal drei Behoerdengaenge zu taetigen, bevor ich meine Route zusammen stellen kann, oder? 

Wirklich ernst gemeinte Frage, ohne rumgezicke und so 

Gruss


----------



## guuuude (7. August 2009)

Exakt das ist der punkt den ich eingangs angesprochen habe! Solange es keine Schilder gibt ist es mir als Hobby Radler nicht ersichtlich was ich benutzen darf und was nicht!

Also gibt es solange das nicht klar geregelt ist für mich keinen Grund da nicht mehr zu Biken! 

Wie du schon sagst es kann keiner erwarten das man sich bevor man losfährt erstmal schaut wo es überhaupt erlaubt ist!





Hebus schrieb:


> Hm, eins versteh ich grade nicht. Je nach Bundesland darf man ja auf schmalen Pfaden radeln, oder auch nicht. Wenn es in einem Bundesland grundsaetzlich erlaubt ist, dann kann ich ja davon ausgehen, dass man auch fahren darf. Nun kann unter bestimmten Vorraussetztungen ein Waldgebiet besonders geschuetzt werden, so dass man da nicht fahren darf. Das ist ja soweit auch in Ordnung. Aber woher soll man denn wissen, dass man in einem bestimmten Gebiet nicht mehr fahren darf, wenn da keine Schilder stehen. Als Buerger kann man von mir ja wohl schlecht verlangen vor jeder Ausfahrt erstmal drei Behoerdengaenge zu taetigen, bevor ich meine Route zusammen stellen kann, oder?
> 
> Wirklich ernst gemeinte Frage, ohne rumgezicke und so
> 
> Gruss


----------



## Tilman (7. August 2009)

Hebus schrieb:


> Hm, eins versteh ich grade nicht. Je nach Bundesland darf man ja auf schmalen Pfaden radeln, oder auch nicht. Wenn es in einem Bundesland grundsaetzlich erlaubt ist, dann kann ich ja davon ausgehen, dass man auch fahren darf. Nun kann unter bestimmten Vorraussetztungen ein Waldgebiet besonders geschuetzt werden, so dass man da nicht fahren darf. Das ist ja soweit auch in Ordnung. Aber woher soll man denn wissen, dass man in einem bestimmten Gebiet nicht mehr fahren darf, wenn da keine Schilder stehen. Als Buerger kann man von mir ja wohl schlecht verlangen vor jeder Ausfahrt erstmal drei Behoerdengaenge zu taetigen, bevor ich meine Route zusammen stellen kann, oder?
> 
> Wirklich ernst gemeinte Frage, ohne rumgezicke und so
> 
> Gruss



Schutzgebiete mit oft besonderen Befahrungs-Regelungen sind in der Regel mit Schildern gekennzeichnet. Wenn die Schilder in der SchutzVO vorgesehen sind, müssen sie auch außen herum aufgestellt sein. Die tatsächlich besonders empfindlichen Kernzonen (Altkönig, Weiße Mauer) sind in der Regel nicht noch einmal beschildert. Das alles hilft aber bei der Tourenplanung ohnehin wenig weiter.

Zur Touren-Vorbereitung ist daher auch der Karten-Server des Landes Hessen (Rheinland Pfalz dto.) hilfreich. Link unter www.bikesport-guide.de. Die Kerngebiete sind FFH-Gebiete. 

Ansonsten ist das wie mit der StVO, wo auch nicht an jeder Straße steht, daß die StVO gilt, sondern das hat man zu wissen und weiß es auch.

In Sachen Altkönig kann die SchutzVO samt Übersichtskarte im Internet (Link s.o.) nachlesen, Bis vor kurzem war das nicht der Fall, aber nun ist auch internetmäßig nix mehr los mit Verbotsirrtum. Ich gehe davon aus, daß Grenzwege auf der Landkarte nicht zum Schutzgebiet gehören.

Die Ländergesetze sind auf einer Seite der DIMB aufgelistet. 

Es soll allerdings Leute geben, die brauchen Schilder nur deshalb, weil sie wohl mit Landkarten nix gebacken kriegen und sie mit Schnittmusterbögen verwechseln.

Das alles ist beim Altkönig jedoch besonders verzwickt, weil er ein Bodendenkmal ist, das keine SchutzVO oder Abgrenzungskarte (weil man ja noch gar nicht weiß, wei weit man sich noch keltenmäßig erfolgreich durchbuddeln könnte, um 'was zu finden, wenn man Zeit und Geld dafür hätte) aufweist. Auch deshalb kann Fahren (mangels Schildern egal wo, Hauptsache Spaß) auf dem Altkönig dem Kulturdenkmal schaden. Erläuterungen zum Altkönig siehe Link (wie o.g.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hebus (7. August 2009)

Um mal in deinem Bild der StVO zu bleiben: Natuerlich muss ich wissen, dass die StVO ueberall gilt und was die einzelnen Schilder bedeuten. Das ist voellig selbstverstaendlich. Wenn ich in eine "Temo 30 Zone" fahre, dann brauch ich auch nicht an jeder Ecke einen neuen Hinweis, dass hier immernoch Tempo 30 gilt. Also warum sollte das bei Schutzgebieten anders sein?
Aber - und da hat guuuude dann halt doch recht - kann man nicht einfach die "Temo 30 Zone" Schilder weg lassen und zu mir sagen, dass ich das doch haette wissen muessen.
Das wiederspricht irgendwie meinem Verstaendniss fuer... so ziemlich alles.  Wir sind Biker, die fuer sowas vllt sensibilisiert sind, aber was ist mit dem ganzen Rest, der da sonst noch rum faehrt? Die koennen das doch schecht riechen, dass hier ueberhaupt ein Problem besteht. Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?

Werd mir jetzt mal deine Links genauer ansehen.


----------



## Azrael2011 (7. August 2009)

bekommste hebus,..melitta hat irgendwie nen neuen rausgebracht,habe den zumindest jetzt erst dentdeckt,heisst "bistro"...ust legger das zeuch.

aber mal so insgesamt zum rumgezicke so halbwegs allerorten (is ja auch sowas von warm derzeit).

wo verschiedene sprack,da zumeist verstehen miss.

was deine eine locker sieht,sieht der andere eng,es ist halt im inet problematisch bei einem thema wo emotionen doch ne rolle spielen (wer lässt sich schon gerne etwas verbieten vor allem dann wenn ers bis dato nich wusste das es eigentlich verboten ist?).

dann einfach mal zurücklehnen und die ganzen aspekte auf eine sache beschränken und das denn möglichst objektiv sehen,die ganzen eigenen befind und befremdlichkeiten kann man dann ja immer noch in aller ruhe klären.

ist wie beim klöße essen,immer einer nach dem anderen,man verschluckt sich sonst.
also,..nicht immer das letzte wort haben müssen,..nennt sich dann "diplomatie"

...und die neue von marylin manson ist uuuultra!.

rock on babes


----------



## Hebus (7. August 2009)

Die Briefe, die von den Behoerden kamen sehen ja eigentlich ganz vernueftig aus... Ich wuensch euch noch viel Erfolg in der Sache. Den Weg, den die DIMB hier beschreitet, kann ich nur voll unterstuetzten.

@Tilman: So wie Azrael2011 sagt: Immer schoen locker bleiben.


----------



## Azrael2011 (7. August 2009)

> Den Weg, den die DIMB hier beschreitet, kann ich nur voll unterstuetzten.


 
jup,kleinere detailfragen können ja dann immer noch geklärt werden,erstmal das grosse ganze unter dach und fach bringen und wenn man dahingehend unterstützt das man zur not einfach mal die füsse stillhält,sollte man das auch tun.

dummerweise sind sich behörden auch untereinander nicht wirklich grün ab und an,da hackt eine der anderen ein auge aus,kompetenzgerangel etc.. .

egal was man HIER sagt,man kann von ausgehen das IRGENDWER das aufschnappt und dieses solange verdreht bis es für den eigenen populismus genehm wird.

der ansatz der behörden ist gut,die briefe hilfreich und ne gesunde basis,doch auch die leutz welche die briefe schrieben,haben politische gegner und denen würde durch unsinnige streitereien oder trotzaktionen in die hände gespielt werden.

denn man kann von ausgehen das hier auch mitgelesen wird.

also,sachlich beim thema bleiben ist da immer das beste und ab und an unterstützt man am besten indem man sich raushält und die leutz ihre arbeit machen lässt.

nachtrag:

wäre jedenfalls gut wenn es da zu eine lösung führen würde,die biker biken ja nicht nur wild in der gegend herum sondern wollen auch essen,trinken,geben geld aus.
sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen,..profitieren können da beide seiten von.


----------



## Tilman (9. August 2009)

Fundsache


----------



## floehsens (9. August 2009)

ist das aktuell? wenn ja, wo?

war gestern unterwegs und habe nichts derartiges gesehen.

oder wolltest du nur allgemeine möglichkeiten der beschilderung von waldwegen aufzeigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (9. August 2009)

floehsens schrieb:


> ist das aktuell? wenn ja, wo?
> 
> war gestern unterwegs und habe nichts derartiges gesehen.
> 
> oder wolltest du nur allgemeine möglichkeiten der beschilderung von waldwegen aufzeigen?



Sorry, mein Fehler, ich fand das am Samstag früh in Brohl am Rhein. Das zeigt, wo  es wirklich (unfreiwiliige?) Bürokratie der subtilen Art gibt.....


----------



## Roland1 (10. August 2009)

Jungs, könnt ihr euch mal bitte am Riemen reissen und erst das Hirn einschalten und dann schreiben? Wir haben hier ein gemeinsames Interesse nähmlich 'open trails' auch am Altkönig und eine DH Strecke am Feldberg und es bringt uns dem Ziel nicht näher wenn wir uns hier gegenseitig anpöbeln.
Der Brief der DIMB mit unserem Vorschlag an Hessenforst ist raus und als nächstes gibt es einen Gesprächstermin. Es ist aber Ferienzeit und da bekommt man halt nicht gleich am nächsten Tag einen Termin hin.

Gruss

Roland


----------



## alexi (10. August 2009)

mal wieder zu Sache was: ich war anfangs auch der Meinung, wir sollten während die Sache politisch verhandelt wird, brav wie die Lämmer sein und alle Gesetze inklusive "AK-SVO" achten. Nun fährt man durch den Taunus und sieht,
1. dass auch kaum ein Nicht-Biker sich an irgendwelche Regeln hält
2. das Forstamt durch die expliziten Sperrungen von nicht festen Trails am AK das Fahren auf markierten Wegen de facto duldet
3. es (selbst nach Aussage des Amtes) keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund gibt auch Wege wie die breite Auffahrt zum AK für MTB zu sperren
Es gibt also das Dilemma:
1. es ist Hochsaison, ich will biken
2. ich will unserer Sache nicht schaden
Vorschlag: Moratorium und vernünftiger Kompromiss, bis es was vorzeigbar Neues gibt:
*Auffahrt vom Fuchstanz und Viktoriatrail bleiben befahrbar, die 20m über die Wälle Radl tragen.*
Tilmann: könnte das Amt damit leben, ohne dass wir uns damit strategisch schaden?


----------



## Arachne (10. August 2009)

floehsens schrieb:


> ...
> war heute mit meinen kumpels an feldberg und altkönig auf naturfesten wegen außerhalb des naturschutzgebietes biken. ...





floehsens schrieb:


> hättest du aufmerksam mitgelesen hättest du dir deinen post sparen können...
> ....



Hast Recht!  "an feldberg und altkönig" heißt ja noch lange nicht drauf!  Ich bitte also um Entschuldigung!


----------



## Tilman (10. August 2009)

Ich habe mal in anderer Farbe Notizen eingefügt.



alexi schrieb:


> (.....)



1. dass auch kaum ein Nicht-Biker sich an irgendwelche Regeln hält

_Wenn andere Unsinn machen, muß man ihn nicht nachmachen. Aus dem Alter sind wir, denke ich, ´raus._

2. das Forstamt durch die expliziten Sperrungen von nicht festen Trails am AK das Fahren auf markierten Wegen de facto duldet

_Das hat nichts mit markerten oder nicht markierten wegen zu tun, sondern damit, daß alle Wege, die man nur mit besonderem fahrtechnischen Können bewältigen kann, in der Regel erst ´mal als Nicht-Wege eingestuft werden. Damit kämen Wanlbesitzer auch vor Gericht durch, zumal aus anderen Gerichtsentscheidingen hervorgeht, daß dort auch als Maßstab genommen wird, ob anderswo im betroffenen Bereich auch noch bike-fähige Trails oder Wege existieren (ob die dann auch so geil sind, spielt dabei keine Rolle). Das muß fachlich sauber untersucht und mit Forst und Denkmalschutz besprochen werden._ 

3. es (selbst nach Aussage des Amtes) keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund gibt auch Wege wie die breite Auffahrt zum AK für MTB zu sperren. 

_Da gibt es keine Diskussion, denn jeder, den ich kenne will, diese dämliche Fahrverbots-Regelung aus der Schutzverordnung ´raushaben. Was die Auffahrt angeht, würden m.E. sogar Richter die Krise bekommen, wenn sie da jemanden verknacken sollten. Denn inhaltliche Gründe, das Fahren dort zu verbieten, gibt es nicht._

Es gibt also das Dilemma:
1. es ist Hochsaison, ich will biken
2. ich will unserer Sache nicht schaden
Vorschlag: Moratorium und vernünftiger Kompromiss, bis es was vorzeigbar Neues gibt:

*Auffahrt vom Fuchstanz und Viktoriatrail bleiben befahrbar, die 20m über die Wälle Radl tragen.*

_Über die Wälle geht nichts wall-berührendes ohne den Denkmalschutz. Die Nutzung der Verlängerung des breiten Weges über den AK-Gipfel dürfte aber kein Problem sein. Der Viktoriatrail müßte mit Forst (da liegt der Vorschlag schon, wie Thomas schrieb), Denkmalschutz und mir (der AK ist FFH-Gebiet) besprochen werden._



> Tilmann: könnte das Amt damit leben, ohne dass wir uns damit strategisch schaden?



_Ich werde mit allem möglichen leben können, wenn man vorher auf nichtöffentlicher Ebene mit den Waldeigentümern klargekommen ist, zumal auch der Forst die ökologisch sensiblen Bereiche kennt und sich nicht selbst ein Bein stellen wird._


----------



## X-Präsi (10. August 2009)

Hallo Ihr Leutz!

Bin von einer Woche Guide-Ausbildung zurück und lese hier eine eifrige Diskussion der letzten Woche. 

Es ist für mich nachvollziehbar, dass es einigen nicht schmeckt, wenn die Sachdiskussionen im internen Forum geführt werden. Das müssen wir aber leider in Kauf nehmen, denn es gibt hier zu viele Mitleser, die uns Bikern nicht wohlgesonnen sind und nur auf Futter warten. 

Daher wäre es hochgradig dumm, strategische und auch inhaltliche Fragestellungen völlig offen hier zu diskutieren und damit anderen die Munition gleich frei Haus zu liefern. 
Die "IG Feldberg" ist kein DIMB-Forum, sondern darin sind zu drei Viertel Leutz freigeschaltet, die nicht der DIMB angehören. Jeder ist dort herzlich willkommen, der sich für die Sache der Biker am Feldberg einsetzt. die Zahl derer und deren Bewegung ist auch ehrlich gesagt beeindruckend. 

Ohne eine gewisse Organisationsform wird das ganze Ding leider nicht zu handeln sein. Gleichwohl werden Einzelaktionen nicht von der DIMB "verboten". Dazu haben wir gar kein Recht. Aber auch uns sei bitte kritische Äußerung zu Vorhaben gestattet. Und wenn es aus strategischer Sicht zu früh ist, eine Demo zu veranstalten, dann darf das gesagt werden. Man erobert nichts, wenn man sein Pulver gleich am Anfang verballert.

Wir haben hier die einmalige Chance, gemeinsam in vergleichsweise kurzer Zeit etwas zu bewegen. Kurz heisst, dass binnen weniger Wochen eine Entsperrung von unstrittig legalen Trails außerhalb des NSG möglich sein sollte. 
Eine legale DH-Strecke am Feldberg wäre zum Saisonstart 2010 (Frühjahr) schon ein voller Erfolg. 

Also lasst uns gemeinsam am Strang ziehen - in die selbe Richtung - statt uns unsinniger Weise gegenseitig an den Karren zu fahren. Alleine schon das Lesen der letzten fünf Seiten hier hat viel Zeit und Energie gekostet, die uns an anderer, produktiver Stelle fehlen kann. Im Gegensatz zu Forst und HTK müssen wir nämlich schauen, dass wir unsere wertvolle Freizeit hier so effektiv und effizient wie möglich einsetzen. 

Die Chancen stehen übrigens gut, dass wir bereits in der 34. Kalenderwoche mit Forst und HTK zusammen sitzen und über die o.a. Themen reden und erste Teilerfolge erreichen. 

Und das haben wir nicht zuletzt Tilman zu verdanken. Wenn ich überlege, wie lange das in München oder an der Rinne gedauert hat, bloss weil die öffentliche Hand nicht so wollte und auf dem hohen Ross saß. 
Also bitte hört mal auf, einen engagierten Menschen nur wegen des gelegentlich "anderen" Tones so dermaßen anzugehen. Manch einer, der sich hier beschwert, kann sich auch mal an der eigenen Nase packen.. Gegenseitige Toleranz wäre nicht schlecht. 

Inhaltliche Diskussionen führe ich dann jetzt gerne im internen IG Feldberg Forum weiter. 

PS: Ich denke, dass ich heute Abend die IG-Interessenten der letzten Woche werde freischalten können. Sorry für die Verzögerung.


----------



## X-Präsi (10. August 2009)

Der Thread ist jetzt erst einmal zu, bis sich die Gemüter beruhigt haben. Wer aktiv an einer Lösung weiter mit arbeiten will, kann sich weiterhin für die IG Feldberg freischalten lassen. 

PN mit Euren Echtdaten genügt.


----------



## X-Präsi (11. August 2009)

Kurze Info:

heute Abend ist das Treffen der IG Rhein-Taunus, wo es insbesondere um die  weitere Vorgehensweise gehen wird. Alle sind herzlich dazu eingeladen.

Treffpunkt ist der Gimbacher Hof. 

Alle weiteren Hinweise findet Ihr hier im Thread in Post 593.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## X-Präsi (19. August 2009)

Jetzt der nächste Versuch, einen produktiven Diskussionsverlauf im Open Trails Forum zu erreichen. Ich bin guter Dinge...

Gestern hat ein informelles Treffen der Biker statt gefunden, das der Vorbereitung des  ersten Runden Tisches am 25.08. diente (Termin steht so gut wie fest). 15 Biker waren vertreten und es wurde ausgiebig insbesondere über die unserer Ansicht nach wieder zu entsperrenden Trails diskutiert. Ergebnis: die Liste wird nun noch einmal ergänzt um neue Sperrungen. Dann treten wir mit dem aktuellen Stand am Dienstag an. 

*Gesprächsthemen am 25.08.:*

- Sachlage und Vorgehensweise in Bezug auf Änderung NSG-VO Altkönig
- "Entsperrung" der Wege außerhalb des NSG Altkönig
- Einrichtung einer Abfahrtsstrecke für DH bis Tourenfahrer am Feldberg

Details werden in der "IG Feldberg" diskutiert. 
Interessenten sind weiterhin herzlich willkommen, dort teilzunehmen. Vielleicht kriegen wir die hundert noch voll 
PN an mich reicht aus.


----------



## powderJO (27. August 2009)

gab es das gespräch eigentlich oder wurde es vertagt? falls ja - gibt es ergebnisse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (27. August 2009)

Das Gespräch müsste meines Wissens gerade laufen.


----------



## Arachne (27. August 2009)

Also nach meinem persönlichen, sehr positiven Eindruck, ist der Forst in allen drei angesprochenen Themenkomplexen an einer konstruktiven Lösung interessiert.

NSG Altkönig
DH Großraum Feldberg
Trails außerhalb NSG

Es ist die weitere Vorgehensweise und dort z.B. wer zukünftig zusätzlich zu beteiligen ist, angesprochen worden. Für die ersten beiden Punkte konnte das weitere Vorgehen noch am klarsten umrissen werden. Für alle Punkte haben DIMB und Woffm Aufgaben mitbekommen. Da ich weder die rechtlichen Aspekte der Novellierung der Schutzverordnung zum NSG Altkönig abdecken kann, noch über die DH-spezifischen Kenntnisse eines aktiven DH-Sportlers verfüge, kann ich mir nur zum letzten Punkt eine möglichst breite Unterstützung auch der nicht-organisierten lokalen Biker wünschen. Ist aber auch sehr davon abhängig, wie sich das Ganze weiterentwickelt.

Mein persönliches Fazit: grundsätzlich positiv, nicht ohne weiteren organisatorischen Aufwand.


----------



## powderJO (28. August 2009)

zunächst mal danke für die info. interessieren würde mich: was heißt das



Arachne schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Fazit: grundsätzlich positiv, nicht ohne weiteren organisatorischen Aufwand.



genauer...


----------



## Tilman (28. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> zunächst mal danke für die info. interessieren würde mich: was heißt das
> 
> genauer...



Genauer heiß das, daß es einen Haufen Arbeit geben wird, die jetzt erst mal sortiert werden muß.


----------



## sipaq (28. August 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Genauer heiß das, daß es einen Haufen Arbeit geben wird, die jetzt erst mal sortiert werden muß.


Das ist natürlich jetzt wieder eine Steilvorlage für alle Deine Freunde hier im Forum, Tilman. Mir ist klar, dass Dir das egal ist, aber der Thread war gerade so schön abgekühlt. Dann muss man das sinnfreie Gezicke nicht wieder anheizen.



powderJO schrieb:


> zunächst mal danke für die info. interessieren würde mich: was heißt das
> 
> 
> 
> genauer...


Was ist bitte so schwer daran zu verstehen, dass solche Sachen in öffentlich zugänglichen Foren nicht gut zu diskutieren sind? Hier lesen nun mal *leider* nicht nur Leute mit, die uns MTB'lern wohlgesonnen sind. Und diesen Personenkreisen muss man keine Steilvorlagen liefern.

Aus denselben Gründen werden beispielsweise auch in den Freireiter- und Afterwork-Biken-Threads im Frankfurter Lokalforum keine Trailinfos mehr gepostet. Man muss die Gegenseite ja nicht mit der Nase auf bestimmte Spots, Informationen, etc. stoßen.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (28. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Was ist bitte so schwer daran zu verstehen, dass solche Sachen in öffentlich zugänglichen Foren nicht gut zu diskutieren sind? Hier lesen nun mal *leider* nicht nur Leute mit, die uns MTB'lern wohlgesonnen sind. Und diesen Personenkreisen muss man keine Steilvorlagen liefern.



Falsch!!
So eine Denke zerstört langfristig jede "Familie" und jede Demokratie.


----------



## powderJO (28. August 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich jetzt wieder eine Steilvorlage für alle Deine Freunde hier im Forum, Tilman. Mir ist klar, dass Dir das egal ist, aber der Thread war gerade so schön abgekühlt. Dann muss man das sinnfreie Gezicke nicht wieder anheizen.



warum sollte das eine steilvorlage sein? ich versteh den satz so, dass das gespräch ziemlich input lieferte auf grund dessen es eben zeit braucht, um genauere infos rauszurücken. legitim und nicht zu kritisieren. aber da ich weiß, dass du mich unter "freunde" einsortierst noch mal: es geht mir nicht um die person und das was sie tut, sondern nur um das wie. die dimb hat hier einen weg, ich glaube dass man mit mehr und druckvollerer öffentlichkeitsarbeit weiter kommen könnte. that's ist. 



sipaq schrieb:


> Aus denselben Gründen werden beispielsweise auch in den Freireiter- und Afterwork-Biken-Threads im Frankfurter Lokalforum keine Trailinfos mehr gepostet. Man muss die Gegenseite ja nicht mit der Nase auf bestimmte Spots, Informationen, etc. stoßen.




hier vergleichst du ein wenig äpfel mit birnen. natürlich posaunt man nicht in allen öffentlichkeit raus, dass man gerade da und dort einen (vielleicht jetzt ausserdem illegalen) trail fährt, den man eventuell auch noch selbst ein wenig verschönert hat...

die diskussion aber, ob und unter welchen bedingungen wanderwege gesperrt werden solten oder wieder geöffnet werden sollten, kann doch ruhig jeder verfolgen. zumal die anderen ja sowieso mit am runden tisch sitzen. aber ok ... die diskussion dreht sich ein bisschen im kreis und ich akzeptiere, dass ihr das anders seht. belassen wir es dabei.


----------



## steinweg (2. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin Wanderer und ich finde das Vorgehen der Behörden noch zu lasch. In der letzten Zeit gab es einige Artikel in der Zeitung, ich wußte gar nicht das es sogar ein Verein für Mountainbiker gibt. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass so ein Konsumgesteuertes Spaß-Freizeitverhalten auf Kosten der Umwelt und anderer toleriert wird. Für mich ist der Unterschied zwischen dem zu Fuß gehen und dem Spaßgetriebenen Verhalten einiger Zeitgenossen doch sehr groß. Wieso ist es notwendig mehrere Tausend Euro in Material zu investieren und Schaden anzurichten. 
Dann auch noch die Argumentation Ihr würdet mit euren Hobby die lokale Wirtschaft stützen. Die Natur und das Erleben im Einklang mit der Natur sind mehr Wert als ein paar Yuppies auf Rädern.


----------



## frankweber (2. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin Wanderer und ich finde das Vorgehen der Behörden noch zu lasch. In der letzten Zeit gab es einige Artikel in der Zeitung, ich wußte gar nicht das es sogar ein Verein für Mountainbiker gibt. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass so ein Konsumgesteuertes Spaß-Freizeitverhalten auf Kosten der Umwelt und anderer toleriert wird. Für mich ist der Unterschied zwischen dem zu Fuß gehen und dem Spaßgetriebenen Verhalten einiger Zeitgenossen doch sehr groß. Wieso ist es notwendig mehrere Tausend Euro in Material zu investieren und Schaden anzurichten.
> Dann auch noch die Argumentation Ihr würdet mit euren Hobby die lokale Wirtschaft stützen. Die Natur und das Erleben im Einklang mit der Natur sind mehr Wert als ein paar Yuppies auf Rädern.


 

Vielleicht sollte man solche Anmeldungen hier im Forum canceln, denn solch ein Gedankengut ist nicht konfliktfähig und somit auch offensichtlich kein interessanter Gesprächspartner für uns spaßgetriebene Yuppies.

Viel Spaß beim Sammeln der Pilze abseits der Wege........in der Hoffnung es möge damit erledigt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (2. September 2009)




----------



## juchhu (2. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin Wanderer und ich finde das Vorgehen der Behörden noch zu lasch. In der letzten Zeit gab es einige Artikel in der Zeitung, ich wußte gar nicht das es sogar ein Verein für Mountainbiker gibt. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass so ein Konsumgesteuertes Spaß-Freizeitverhalten auf Kosten der Umwelt und anderer toleriert wird. Für mich ist der Unterschied zwischen dem zu Fuß gehen und dem Spaßgetriebenen Verhalten *einiger Zeitgenossen* doch sehr groß. Wieso ist es notwendig mehrere Tausend Euro in Material zu investieren und Schaden anzurichten.
> Dann auch noch die Argumentation Ihr würdet mit euren Hobby die lokale Wirtschaft stützen. Die Natur und das Erleben im Einklang mit der Natur sind mehr Wert als *ein paar Yuppies* auf Rädern.



Man kann sich über alles unterhalten und sicher auch diskutieren.
Allerdings sollte man sich immer darüber klar werden,
 wie groß die (Ziel)Gruppe der Mountainbiker ist.

Und das sind schon mehr als nur einige / ein paar.

*EDIT: Ein paar aktuelle Daten zur noch völlig unbekannten Trendsportart Mountainbiking findet Ihr auf der 2. Seite des angehängten PDFs. Viel Spass!*


----------



## andy1 (2. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> ... ich wußte gar nicht das es sogar ein Verein für Mountainbiker gibt...



Mit Scheuklappen durchs Leben getingelt...



steinweg schrieb:


> ...
> Die Natur und das Erleben im Einklang mit der Natur sind mehr Wert als ein paar Yuppies auf Rädern.



sehr gewagte Aussage!
und "Yuppies"? trifft ja wohl kaum zu.
Und wegen Wert - wollen wir uns jetzt noch gegenseitig Werte um die Ohren hauen? Was ist dann ein Wanderer wert? was ein Schaf auf der Wiese? 
Was wäre dann ein mit dem Auto angereister Wandersmann wert wenn ich das ökologisch bewerte?


----------



## Hopi (2. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> Die Natur und das Erleben im Einklang mit der Natur



Ah, ein Nacktwanderer, dass erklärt natürlich alles


----------



## sod (2. September 2009)

@Steinweg: Ich warte schon lange auf eine Gelegenheit von jemandem mit deiner Meinung mal eine Aussage zu bekommen, wie Mountainbiken die Natur schädigt.
Wir haben dazu bestimmt unterschiedliche Ansichten und meine kenne ich schon.
Also - was mache ich im Wald verkehrt?


----------



## andy1 (2. September 2009)

jetzt brauchts auch noch Troll-Schilder am Altkönig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (2. September 2009)

nur für den fall, dass du - steinweg - wirklich ernsthaft diskutieren und nicht nur provozieren willst: wo genau liegt den der der unterschied zwischen mountainbeiker und wanderer? 

dass ich spaßgetrieben bin, wie du das nennst gebe ich gerne zu - liegt aber auch in der natur der sache, denn alles was ich mache, mache ich, weil es mir spaß macht. ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das bei dir ähnlich ist - oder wanderst du, weil es dir keinen macht? ergo: du bist genauso spaßgetrieben wie ich. kein unterschied also. ganz davon abgesehen, sind viele mountainbeiker auch wanderer und umgekehrt und die allerallermeisten. die ich aus beiden welten kennengelernt habe, respektieren die natur und den jeweils anderen ohne einschränkung. 

also, wo genau liegt dein problem?


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (2. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin Wanderer und ich finde das Vorgehen der Behörden noch zu lasch. In der letzten Zeit gab es einige Artikel in der Zeitung, ich wußte gar nicht das es sogar ein Verein für Mountainbiker gibt. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass so ein Konsumgesteuertes Spaß-Freizeitverhalten auf Kosten der Umwelt und anderer toleriert wird. Für mich ist der Unterschied zwischen dem zu Fuß gehen und dem Spaßgetriebenen Verhalten einiger Zeitgenossen doch sehr groß. Wieso ist es notwendig mehrere Tausend Euro in Material zu investieren und Schaden anzurichten.
> Dann auch noch die Argumentation Ihr würdet mit euren Hobby die lokale Wirtschaft stützen. Die Natur und das Erleben im Einklang mit der Natur sind mehr Wert als ein paar Yuppies auf Rädern.



Schau mal wie tolerant wir Mountainbiker sind, sogar Du darfst hier in einem MTB-Forum deine Gedanke veröffentlichen!
Zu dem Inhalt deiner Zeilen schweige ich lieber; nur einen Hinweis mag ich Dir geben: Du bist ein sehr schlecht informierter, mit Vorurteilen belasteter Zeitgenosse oder ein Spaßvogel!


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (2. September 2009)

Werft den Purchen zu Poden!


----------



## hottube (2. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> In der letzten Zeit gab es einige Artikel in der Zeitung, ich wußte gar nicht das es sogar ein Verein für Mountainbiker gibt.



Ich bin sowohl Wanderer als auch Mountenbiker, dass eins jetzt besser als das Andere sein soll kann ich nicht bestätigen. Und ja es gibt recht viele Organisationen für Mountenbiker. Sogar Wandervereine mit Mountenbike Gruppen. Auch der DAV hat eine Mountenbikeabteilung.

Was ich mir von allen Waldbesuchen wünsche ist einfach gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.


----------



## Wiegetritt (3. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> ...Es kann doch nicht sein, dass so ein Konsumgesteuertes Spaß-Freizeitverhalten auf Kosten der Umwelt und anderer toleriert wird...



Dann mal einige Fakten:

Wanderer fahren (fast) alle mit dem eigenen PKW zum Wald = jeder belastet die Umwelt mit Lärm, Gestank und Emissionen (z.B. CO2, NOx, Rußpartikel). Ob das wohl "im Einklang mit der Natur ist"??

Mountain-Biker fahren (fast) alle mit dem Rad zum Wald = keine Belastung der Umwelt

Wie sieht deine Ököbilanz aus? Unsere als Mountain-Biker sieht gut aus!




steinweg schrieb:


> ... Die Natur und das Erleben im Einklang mit der Natur sind mehr Wert als ein paar Yuppies auf Rädern....



Wie kommst du darauf, dass Mountain-Biker ihren Sport NICHT im Einklang mit der Natur erleben? Vielleicht ist gerade DAS eine der wesentlichen Motivationen, diesen Sport auszuüben?

Ich bin übrigens sowohl Autofahrer, Wanderer und auch noch Mountainbiker und KEIN Juppie. Ich lasse aber mein Auto am Wochenende stehen und bin mit dem Rad unterwegs und das sicher nicht, weil ich mir den Sprit nicht leisten kann. 

Auch fahre ich mehrfach in der Woche mit dem Mountain-Bike zur Arbeit (einfache Strecke 25 km). Du auch?? Oder etwa jede Fahrt - "im vollen Einklang mit der Natur" - mit dem eigenen Auto??

Sachlicher Kritik und konstruktiven Vorschlägen sind wir stets aufgeschlossen. Aber Statements der Kategorie "guter Wanderer / böser Mountain-Biker" sind hier weder angemessen, noch - für beide Seiten - zielführend. Schade um die verpasste Chance. 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## juchhu (3. September 2009)

hottube schrieb:


> Ich bin sowohl Wanderer als auch Mountenbiker, dass eins jetzt besser als das Andere sein soll kann ich nicht bestätigen. Und ja es gibt recht viele Organisationen für Mountenbiker. *Sogar Wandervereine mit Mountenbike Gruppen.* Auch der DAV hat eine Mountenbikeabteilung.
> 
> Was ich mir von allen Waldbesuchen wünsche ist einfach gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme.



Und sogar viele Wandervereine, die Mitglied im Mountainbike Verband Deutschland sind.

Wesentlich ist doch Dein letzter Satz.
Und weil dies der Schlüssel ist,
hat die DIMB 2006/2007 die Aktion "Fair on Trails" in Leben gerufen.

Es geht nur miteinander. Nur weil die meisten großen Wandervereine/-verbände vor über 100 Jahren gegründet wurden und es zu diesem Zeitpunkt sicher nur wenige Mountainbiker gab , sollte man nicht einen Besitzstandsdenken erliegen. Alleine durch die demografische Veränderung in der Bevölkerung verändern sich die Mitgliederzahlen/Durchschnittsalter in den Wanderverbände stark. Die Mountainbikergruppe (rund 17 Mio.) hat dagegen ein rund 20 Jahre jüngeres Durchschnittsalter. 

Nicht zu Unrecht weise ich in Vorträgen daraufhin, dass die Mountainbiker die neuen Wanderer sind. Bisher haben Politiker diese neue Bewegung noch nicht als wirtschaftlich und politisch relevant eingestuft, aber das ändert sich.


----------



## steinweg (4. September 2009)

Mir persönlich reichen die Aussagen des Försters und meine eigenen Beobachtungen um mir ein Urteil zu bilden.
Mit Gerät in den Wald ist nicht zu tolerieren. Umbauten im Wald und nervende Mountainbiker auf allen Wegen.


----------



## powderJO (4. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> Mir persönlich reichen die Aussagen des Försters und meine eigenen Beobachtungen um mir ein Urteil zu bilden.
> Mit Gerät in den Wald ist nicht zu tolerieren. Umbauten im Wald und nervende Mountainbiker auf allen Wegen.



schade. wie es scheint, willst du keine ernsthafte diskussion, sondern tatsächlich nur provozieren. ich ahne aber mal, dass dafür den meisten genau wie mir die zeit zu schade ist. 

ein letzter satz: schweres gerät kannst du zur zeit im taunus von morgens bis abend im einsatz erleben. auch die spuren sind nicht zu übersehen und auch wahr - sie pflügen den wald und etliche wanderwege um.
nur: die meist gelb laclierten großen dinger mit den grobstollenreifen sind echt keine mountainbikes. ganz ehrlich.


----------



## Hopi (4. September 2009)

vergesst den Freak! Ist ein armer verbohrter Spießer. Der ist gegen alles was nicht so ist wie er, aber zum Glück sind solche Nullen ja recht selten in unserer Gesellschaft.


----------



## frankweber (5. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> Mir persönlich reichen die Aussagen des Försters und meine eigenen Beobachtungen um mir ein Urteil zu bilden.
> Mit Gerät in den Wald ist nicht zu tolerieren. Umbauten im Wald und nervende Mountainbiker auf allen Wegen.


 

Mir persönlich reichen auch die hier geposteten Aussagen, um mir eine Meinung zu bilden. ( ein Urteil *muß *das ja nicht immer sein !)


Übrigens: Ein paar Stunden Nachhilfe in deutscher Rechtschreibung, Interpunktion etc. könnten nicht schaden, Herr Steinweg!!!!!!


oder was soll uns dieses hier sagen?

*Mit Gerät in den Wald ist nicht zu tolerieren. Umbauten im Wald und nervende Mountainbiker auf allen Wegen.[/quote]*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (5. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> Mir persönlich reichen die Aussagen des Försters und meine eigenen Beobachtungen um mir ein Urteil zu bilden.
> Mit Gerät in den Wald ist nicht zu tolerieren. Umbauten im Wald und nervende Mountainbiker auf allen Wegen.


Ich würde das unter humoristischen Aspekten sehen. Die Diktion läßt nicht unbedingt auf einen dreistelligen IQ schließen ...


----------



## Tilman (5. September 2009)

Steinweg auf dem Holzweg!

Aber 'mal im Ernst, was bringt diese Diskussion außer dem Effekt, daß Outsider, die mitlesen, sich schadenfroh die Hände reiben?


----------



## wartool (5. September 2009)

rausschmeißen aus der Ig und gut ists....

Auch wenn es  etwas OT ist... war heute mal am Altkönig unterwegs. Unsere lieben Forstis haben dort mit schwerem Gerät Holz angefangen "zu machen"... der Harvester ist kurz nach dem Fuchstanz am Hauptweg geparkt. - Was mich wirklich daran stört sind die bekannten Spuren im Wald... und noch viel schlimmer.. das Ding hat eine Ölspur auf dem Weg verursacht, die sich gewaschen hat. Alle Pfützen auf dem Weg schimmern in den buntesten Farben!!! und das nicht mal nur an einer Stelle.. fast den ganzen weg vom Fuxi hoch!!!! Mir ist bewusst, daß auch wenig Öl diesen Schimmer verursachen kann.. ich vermute jedoch auf Grund der Fläche des Schimmers nen recht ordentlichen Ölverlust. Im Wald, wo das Teil im Einsatz war sieht man kaum Ölspuren.. sind ja auch kaum Pfützen. Was mein Ihr? kann man das im Naturschutzgebiet einfach durchgehen lassen? Sollte man Anzeige erstatten, oder irgendwie anders agieren?


----------



## keyoshix (5. September 2009)

wartool schrieb:


> [...] kann man das im Naturschutzgebiet einfach durchgehen lassen? Sollte man Anzeige erstatten, oder irgendwie anders agieren?



So viel zu dem zerstörerischen Verhalten der Biker im Wald. Doch die echte Katastrophe (Ölverschmutztes Trinkwasser - bei uns im Wald zb. gibt es viele Trinkwasserschutzgebiete) wird übersehen. 

Solch eine Entdeckung sollte eigentlich dem Umweltamt der Region gemeldet werden, oder?


----------



## Tilman (6. September 2009)

keyoshix schrieb:


> (....) Solch eine Entdeckung sollte eigentlich dem Umweltamt der Region gemeldet werden, oder?



Sollte, eigentlich, könnte,......!


----------



## Torpedo64 (6. September 2009)

Also ich meide inzwischen dieses Gebiet...sonst kommen mir noch die


----------



## saharadesertfox (6. September 2009)

Es gibt im Taunus 500 und mehr Alternativen als über den Altkönig zu fahren!

Meidet das Gebiet für den Moment bis die Wanderer den Einklang mit der Natur gefunden haben und mit Bäumen verwurzelt sind.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (6. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> Mir persönlich reichen die Aussagen des Försters und meine eigenen Beobachtungen um mir ein Urteil zu bilden.
> Mit Gerät in den Wald ist nicht zu tolerieren. Umbauten im Wald und nervende Mountainbiker auf allen Wegen.


 
Du solltest bitte Deinen IBC-Namen ändern, nicht Steinweg, sondern HOLZWEG. Du bist auf dem Holzweg!

Nur die eigenen Beobachtungen und die Meinung des Försters, um sich ein Urteil zu bilden? 
Hoffe Du hattest schon mehr "Lehrer" in deinem Leben, als den Förster und dich selbst!


----------



## fastmike (7. September 2009)

is ja eigtl.unbegreiflich,das der forst mehr schäden mit dem beseitigen,sperren der trails verursacht,als alle biker zusammen jemals anrichten würden,verstehe den sinn nicht des gesamten im taunus,auf der einen NSG,wildruhe etc.,auf der anderen seite mopedrennstrecke mit permanenter Db beschallung und verkehrsgefährdung heftigster sorte,naja ich sag nur wo ein berg ist,wirds auch immer wieder runter gehn,mag kommen was wolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WoodRuff (7. September 2009)

Ich finde die ganze Story echt traurig. Wo ist die Toleranz geblieben. Wir wollen doch alle das gleiche - einfach nur die Natur geniessen. 
Man fühlt sich ja schon fast diskriminiert. Anscheinend wollen die Wanderer uns echt an die Gurgel. Als Biker im Taunus hab ich schon oft, um ehrlich zu sein, fast immer, die Erfahrung gemacht, dass egal wie vorsichtig man an Wanderer/Jogger heranfährt, rechtzeitig klingelt, freundlich grüßt, sich bedankt etc. immer schief angeschaut wird. Wanderer z.B. scheinen generell zu erschrecken und bei Joggern mit MP3-Playern im Ohr, die können ja gar nix hören. Aber im beschweren sind alle groß. Da müssten wir Biker ja schon meckern, dass die anderen uns den Spaß verderben weil wir ein schlechtes Gewissen kriegen, wenn wir als Biker dauernd in die verängstigten und verhassten Augen der Wanderer blicken müssen.
Mich regt das echt auf, dass es immer irgendwelche Leute gibt die so wichtig tun und glauben Lehrer spielen zu müssen. Es gibt echt wichtigeres um das die sich kümmern könnten.

Tja es könnte alles so schön sein.
In diesem Sinne,
Peace und happy trails for everyone!!!


----------



## saharadesertfox (7. September 2009)

WoodRuff schrieb:


> Wanderer z.B. scheinen generell zu erschrecken und bei Joggern mit MP3-Playern im Ohr, die können ja gar nix hören. Aber im beschweren sind alle groß.



Ich bin seit 27 Jahren Läufer aus Leidenschaft und MTBiker aus Spaß an der Alternative. Jogger mit Knopf im Ohr! Das ist wiederrum ein Vorurteil.  Ja die gibt es und die ärgern mich als Läufer genauso. Am meisten stören mich jedoch die Wanderer und Nordisch-Walker in Viererreihen, egal ob als Läufer oder MTBiker. Vor 3 Jahren habe ich sogar bei einem Halbmarathon Wettkampf in Mörfelden eine Wanderin Krankenhausreif gerannt (kam auf Intensiv mit Bandscheibenvorfall!!!), weil die Wanderer keine Rücksicht auf den Rest der Waldbenutzer nehmen können.


----------



## fastmike (7. September 2009)

ja es könnte so friedlich da oben zu gehen,eine hand voll geduldeter abfahrtsstrecken,muss ja nicht gleich ein kommerzieller park entstehen,wieviele beispiele es gibt,wo das funktioniert brauch ich wohl kaum nennen.das forstamt,oder die,die dafür verantw.sind haben eher in ein wespennest gestochen


----------



## WoodRuff (7. September 2009)

fastmike schrieb:


> ja es könnte so friedlich da oben zu gehen,eine hand voll geduldeter abfahrtsstrecken,muss ja nicht gleich ein kommerzieller park entstehen,wieviele beispiele es gibt,wo das funktioniert brauch ich wohl kaum nennen.das forstamt,oder die,die dafür verantw.sind haben eher in ein wespennest gestochen


 
da haben wir es doch, einfach schnell und gut. das waere doch ne super easy loesung!!!


----------



## WoodRuff (7. September 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> Ich bin seit 27 Jahren Läufer aus Leidenschaft und MTBiker aus Spaß an der Alternative. Jogger mit Knopf im Ohr! Das ist wiederrum ein Vorurteil. Ja die gibt es und die ärgern mich als Läufer genauso. Am meisten stören mich jedoch die Wanderer und Nordisch-Walker in Viererreihen, egal ob als Läufer oder MTBiker. Vor 3 Jahren habe ich sogar bei einem Halbmarathon Wettkampf in Mörfelden eine Wanderin Krankenhausreif gerannt (kam auf Intensiv mit Bandscheibenvorfall!!!), weil die Wanderer keine Rücksicht auf den Rest der Waldbenutzer nehmen können.


 
was soll man dazu sagen, ausser "KRASS KRASS KRASS"
hab das auch schon auf ein paar mtb-marathon-veranstaltungen gesehen, dass iragendwelche reiter und nordicwalker ganz relaxt auf der "abgesperrten rennstrecke" rumgeistern und noch den dicken machen - unglaublich!


----------



## frankweber (7. September 2009)

Das Witzige bei der Sache ist, daß offensichtlich im Taunus die totalitären Wanderer, Pilzesammler, Nordicwalker etc. unterwegs sind.
In anderen Bundesländern und auch  im Ausland sind die Fußgänger fast immer höflich, hilfsbereit etc. und sehen kein Alleinrecht in der Benutzung des Waldes.

So Typen, wie dieser Holzweg, sind ja leider kein Einzelfall, auch wenn er offensichtlich blind durch die Welt geht aber meint in der Natur seinen Einklang zu finden und jedem Andersdenkenden seine Rechte abspricht.

So Leute gab es schon immer und die werden wohl auch leider nicht viel weniger weil wir Einen missionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (7. September 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Das Witzige bei der Sache ist, daß offensichtlich im Taunus die totalitären Wanderer, Pilzesammler, Nordicwalker etc. unterwegs sind.



so schlimm ist es im taunus doch gar nicht. ich bin ziemlich häufig (wahrscheinlich öfter als 90% der schreiber hier) im taunus unterwegs und habe in den letzten 5 jahren maximal zwei, drei mal größeren ärger mit anderen waldnutzern gehabt. das wanderer oder spaziergänger mal nicht aus de weg gehen oder erst mal durcheinanderlaufen, dass reiter auch länger brauchen um ihre pferde an den rand zu dirigieren und das auch mal ein und an mir hochspringt - geschenkt. 

deshalb glaube ich, dass die angeblichen massiven anfeindungen gezielte desinformationen von einzelnen sind, die den von ihnen überall verbreiteten kampf zwischen bikern und wanderen für sich instrumentalisieren wollen.


----------



## sipaq (7. September 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> so schlimm ist es im taunus doch gar nicht. ich bin ziemlich häufig (wahrscheinlich öfter als 90% der schreiber hier) im taunus unterwegs und habe in den letzten 5 jahren maximal zwei, drei mal größeren ärger mit anderen waldnutzern gehabt. das wanderer oder spaziergänger mal nicht aus de weg gehen oder erst mal durcheinanderlaufen, dass reiter auch länger brauchen um ihre pferde an den rand zu dirigieren und das auch mal ein und an mir hochspringt - geschenkt.
> 
> deshalb glaube ich, dass die angeblichen massiven anfeindungen gezielte desinformationen von einzelnen sind, die den von ihnen überall verbreiteten kampf zwischen bikern und wanderen für sich instrumentalisieren wollen.


100% Zustimmung. Ich hab so gut wie nie Probleme mit Wanderern, auch an so gutbesuchten Tagen wie gestern nicht und da war auf den Hauptverkehrsstrecken (Arbeiterweg, Wege hoch zum Fuchstanz von Falkenstein) wanderertechnisch wirklich gut was los.


----------



## frankweber (7. September 2009)

Da machen alle Leute unterschiedliche Erfahrungen.

Ich fahre ca 11000 km Fahrrad im Jahr und Zusammenstösse irgendwelcher Art sind zu 90 % mit Hundehaltern, deren Tiere einem hinterherjagen etc. und die dann mich beschimpfen, trotz Leinenzwang für den Hund obwohl ich nur mein Recht im Wald zu sein nutze.

( Trotz klingeln und angepaßter Fahrweise) - ich sehe darin eine gewisse Hilflosigkeit, da hier offen gelegt wird, daß der Hundehalter mit seinem Hund nicht umgehen kann, dies ist ihm peinlich und er versucht seine Peinlichkeit in einem Verbalangriff zu überdecken. 

(Ich fahre allerdings den Großteil meiner Km morgens zwischen 6 und 9 uhr wo Viele ihre Hunde ausführen und deshalb erlebe ich vielleicht das anders wie manch eine Anderer) 

Es ging auch eigentlich nicht um die hundertste Auflage von Zuordnungen sondern um eine Person, die exemplarisch für eine bestimmte Spezies von Spießern hier im Forum stärkere Einschränkungen für Mountainbiker einfordert, wie sie bislang durchgeführt wurden.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (7. September 2009)

WoodRuff schrieb:


> was soll man dazu sagen, ausser "KRASS KRASS KRASS"
> hab das auch schon auf ein paar mtb-marathon-veranstaltungen gesehen, dass iragendwelche reiter und nordicwalker ganz relaxt auf der "abgesperrten rennstrecke" rumgeistern und noch den dicken machen - unglaublich!



Das kann ich bestätigen. Die Egoisten sind sicher häufiger unter den Wald-Fußgängern zu finden.

Schön fand ich jedoch, dass in Stattegg bei der WM ein Rennfahrer auf seine angesperrte (war wirklich komplett mit Band abgesperrt) Stecke bestand und eine der dort drauf latschenden Fußgängerin vermutlich absichtlich volle Kanne mit seiner Schulter angerempelt hat und sie dabei auch noch sehr laut beschimpfte! Wer blöd ist, muss halt mal lernen.
Ob es geholfen hat?


----------



## neikless (7. September 2009)

ich nehme als hundebesitzer sowie als biker immer rücksicht
allerdings vermisse ich von allen seiten oftmals ein nettes
"HALLO " oder "Dankeschön" das wäre so einfach und würde zur
allgemeinen Stimmung positiv beitragen  ...


----------



## frankweber (7. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ich nehme als hundebesitzer sowie als biker immer rücksicht
> allerdings vermisse ich von allen seiten oftmals ein nettes
> "HALLO " oder "Dankeschön" das wäre so einfach und würde zur
> allgemeinen Stimmung positiv beitragen ...


----------



## Torpedo64 (7. September 2009)

Obwohl ich inzwischen fast 15 Jahre mit dem Radl fahre, gab es noch nie Probleme mit Personen auf dem Trail. Mit Freundlichkeit beider Seiten kommt man in der Regel gut an


----------



## Wiegetritt (7. September 2009)

Ich kann den in der Regel eher positiven Erfahrungen von u.a. powderJO, sipaq, frankweber und Torpedo64 nur zustimmen, da sie mit meinen übereinstimmen.

Mit Rücksicht und gegenseitiger Achtung von allen Waldnutzern (= Wanderer, Jogger, Hundebesitzer, Biker, Reiter,..) lassen sich potentielle Probleme von vornherein vermeiden. (das trifft auch auf Leute des Schlags "Steinweg" zu, die keinen Anspruch auf Sonderrechte haben!).

Die Spielregeln, um miteinander gut auszukommen, sind eigentlich ganz einfach:
* man läuft / reitet / fährt nicht über die gesamte Wegesbreite nebeneinander, vorallem nicht bei Gegenverkehr / Überholmanövern
* man nähert sich mit angemessener Geschwindigkeit (gilt für alle!)
* man kündigt sich bei Annäherung von hinten an (z.B. mit netter Ansprache, klingeln,...)
* man bedankt sich und ein freundliches "guten Tag" hat noch niemandem geschadet  (sprechen können übrigens alle o.g. Waldnutzer!)
* Hunde müssen ihrem Herrchen / Frauchen aufs Kommando gehorchen, oder gehören an die Leine (ist eh Leinzwang, was aber viel zu viele mit den Worten ignorieren "der tut nix")(bin selber Hundebesitzer und habe da leider so manch andere Erfahrungen machen müssen).

... und schon haben wir ein friedliches miteinander...
nur hier im Taunus glauben einige Wenige, einen Sonderstatus zu haben (gell Steinweg...). Was für eine Arroganz!


----------



## steinweg (7. September 2009)

warum sollte ich ständig darauf achten  Mountainbikern den Weg frei zu machen. Anscheinend sind es nur die Mountainbiker die ein Problem damit haben wenn sich die Wanderer frei bewegen. Mir sind schon in gefährlicher Nähe und in einer großen Geschwindigkeit Mountainbiker entgegen gekommen.
Davon abgesehen schreckt ihr das Wild auf und beschädigt den limes.


----------



## Torpedo64 (7. September 2009)

Ich frage mich, wie der Steinbeißer hier ins Forum gekommen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (7. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> warum sollte ich ständig darauf achten Mountainbikern den Weg frei zu machen. Anscheinend sind es nur die Mountainbiker die ein Problem damit haben wenn sich die Wanderer frei bewegen. Mir sind schon in gefährlicher Nähe und in einer großen Geschwindigkeit Mountainbiker entgegen gekommen.
> Davon abgesehen schreckt ihr das Wild auf und beschädigt den limes.


 
Ähm, Wild im Taunus? Ist mir bis heute kein einziges mal begegnet und den Limes hat noch kein MTBler kaputt gemacht


----------



## frankweber (7. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> warum sollte ich ständig darauf achten Mountainbikern den Weg frei zu machen. Anscheinend sind es nur die Mountainbiker die ein Problem damit haben wenn sich die Wanderer frei bewegen. Mir sind schon in gefährlicher Nähe und in einer großen Geschwindigkeit Mountainbiker entgegen gekommen.
> Davon abgesehen schreckt ihr das Wild auf und beschädigt den limes.


 

Ein Wanderer alleine braucht keinen Platz zu machen, viele davon nebeneinander, die den kompletten weg occupieren, sind auch für entgegenkommende Wanderer sozial unverträglich.Ich kenne keinen Mtb ler der damit ein Problem hat, wenn Wanderer sich frei bewegen.
Das ist eine infame Projektion, Mr. Holzweg.

Mir kam neuelich eine Hundebesitzerin so nahe, daß ich Ihren widerlichen Mundgeruch ertragen musste, der Geschwindigkeit der Annäherung hätte ich nur mit einem rechten Haken Einhalt gebieten können.

Ich und auch die meisten anderen MTB ler meiden den Limes, die Wanderer, die mit dem Auto noch am liebsten auf den Feldberg, Winterstein oder Altkönig fahren würden versuchen zumindest so nah wie möglich ranzukommen die Luft zu verpesten und die Stimmung eines relativen Friedens im Wald zu stören durch unqualifiziertes minderintelligenten Geschwätz in der Absicht Agitation zu betreiben.

Eine umfangreichere Bildung würde helfen, die Sachverhalte differenziert zu betrachten und schließlich ist es nie zu spät Einsicht zu zeigen und gewonnene Erkenntnisse in ein besseres Verhalten umzusetzen.

Mit Agitation und Hasspredigt hat man ja doch eigentlich auch in der Vergangenheit keine positiven Errungenschaften gemacht.


So langsam Herr Steinweg, ja mit Ihnen ist es ein steiniger Weg, wird es langweilig immer wieder die selben tumben Phrasen von Ihnen hier zu lesen


----------



## powderJO (7. September 2009)

soweit ich informiert bin wurde der limes von den bösen germanen geschleift. ob die mit dem mtb unterwegs waren ist fraglich und unter experten umstritten.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (7. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> ......... und beschädigt den limes.



Sicher, ein sensibles Thema aber für wen?

Was man heute so als Errungenschaft der Menschheit vermarktet, diente letztlich zu seiner Zeit einem Land, dass in seinem Größenwahn weite Teile von Europa und andere Teile in der Welt versklavte und ausbeutete! Wie viele Millionen Menschen hat das römische Reich wohl zerstört?

Schon komisch, dass niemand die Bauwerke aus der Zeit des neuerlichen Größenwahn (im eigenen Land) für genauso Schutz-würdig erachtet, wie die Bauwerke der römischen Zeit.
Es sind leider häufig die "Erfindungen" die in den Kriegszeiten entstehen, die manchmal gigantische Löcher hinterlassen, wie zwei mal in Japan oder halt große Schutzwälle, wie die im Taunus. 

Nein im Ernst, hätten frühere Generation auch nur immer in der Vergangenheit gelebt, dann gäbe es viele heute geschützte Objekte überhaupt nicht.
Ich will damit aber nicht sagen, dass alle Altstädte jetzt niedergerissen werden sollten. Aber die sind auch nicht vergleichbar mit einem Wall, denn diese historischen Produkte werden ja meistens noch genutzt. Also, was spricht gegen die Nutzung des Limes in der heute üblichen Art (Pferde, Hunde, Fußgänger, Stöckchengeher und halt MTB-ler).
Dort entsteht dann die Patina des Lebens, durch vorgenannte Nutzer. Wir alle werden durch normale Nutzung sicher keine Kolateralschäden hinterlassen. 
Ich denke, die Erbauer wären stolz, denn nicht einmal der "antifaschistische Schutzwall" hat ein Jahrhundert gehalten_._

_"*Von Foerster skizzierte die nun beabsichtigte Strategie. Demnach sollen auf den betroffenen Limes-Abschnitten Bäume so gefällt werden, dass deren Kronen mit dem verzweigten Geäst auf dem Wall liegen bleiben. «Die gefällten Bäume versperren den Fahrzeugen den Weg, und deren Geäst stellt für die Fahrzeuge ein unüberwindbares Hindernis dar.»"

*_*Das ist für mich der viel größere Frevel, gesunde Bäume zu töten, um alte Geschichte zu schützen! Die Leute, die so etwas tun sind unbegreiflich krank im Kopf.*

Ich lebe im Hier und Jetzt. Ich akzeptiere die Vergangenheit und ich freue mich auf eine unbekannte Zukunft, die niemand ernsthaft voraussagen kann.
Aber wer ständig am Alten festhält, der darf sich nicht wundern, dass er das Hier und Jetzt nicht wirklich versteht (siehe Steinweg).

Übrigens sind doch fast alle sogenannten Welt-Kulturerbe-Stätten letztlich nur die Lizenz zum Geld-drucken (Tourismus,....).

Schön, wenigstens leben die Menschen in Ostdeutschland zum Teil im Heute. Nachdem dort auch die Weltkulturerbe-Mauer beseitigt wurde, hatte man dort auch mit der "Waldschlösschen......" keine Probleme.
Kulturerbe hin oder her.


----------



## neikless (7. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> warum sollte ich ständig darauf achten  Mountainbikern den Weg frei zu machen.


schon mal was von gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme gehört ?
es könnte ja auch eine nette alte Dame mit dem Rollstuhl sein !?



steinweg schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen schreckt ihr das Wild auf und beschädigt den limes.



so so und die "Stockträger" die im Gleichschritt in Reihe nebeneinander,
 marschierenden, den Weg für alle anderen Naturfreunde versperrenden
Mitmenschen die sich so laut unterhalten und nicht auf ihre 
Umwelt achten wollenden (siehe deine erste aussage) begleitet von 
kläffend freilaufenden Hunden und schreienden Kindern , sowie Klingel
am Spazierstock und Bollerwagen hinterherziehend Horden die plündernd
und raubend jedes Wochenende durch den Taunus ziehen ... 
Diese hören die MTBiker nicht mal kommen - aber wir schrecken das Wild auf ... 
du bist so lächerlich wie diese Ausage 

Mann verzeihe die überspitze Verallgemeinerung & Niveaulosigkeit 
wollte mich nur mal auf steinweg level ausdrücken um verstanden zu
werden .. vielleicht steht mir aber auch eine große Karriere bei der lokalen Zeitung in Aussicht


----------



## Torpedo64 (7. September 2009)

Man beachte auch die Personen im Wald, die ihren Müll dort entsorgen, Kippen wegwerfen, Flaschen zersplittern, Bäume umfällen und Äste abknicken...sind das MTBler


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. September 2009)

kinners kriegt euch mal wieder ein hier. 1 neue, unbekannte person kommt ohne vorstellung ins forum und fängt an müll zu schreiben. und ihr antwortet alle auch noch in extenso darauf. das führt zu nix. lasst den idioten links liegen und weiter geht's... sturköppe sind es nicht wert, dass man zeit an sie vergeudet. geschichte wird dort geschrieben, wo sich was bewegt und wo die hebel sind.


----------



## Torpedo64 (7. September 2009)




----------



## Tilman (7. September 2009)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> kinners kriegt euch mal wieder ein hier. 1 neue, unbekannte person kommt ohne vorstellung ins forum und fängt an müll zu schreiben. und ihr antwortet alle auch noch in extenso darauf. das führt zu nix. lasst den idioten links liegen und weiter geht's... sturköppe sind es nicht wert, dass man zeit an sie vergeudet. geschichte wird dort geschrieben, wo sich was bewegt und wo die hebel sind.



Genauso ist es und Holzweg lacht sich ins Fäustchen. Denn vor allem bringt ihm das seinen Spaß und den Bikern keinen Meter Trail mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WoodRuff (7. September 2009)

@Tilman & trickn0l0gy
Ihr habt ja so recht aber es tut auch mal gut ein paar Erfahrungen auszutauschen.
Klar ist, dass es überall schwarze Schafe gibt, wenn man sich jedoch selbst immer an die "trailikette" hält und trotzdem nur böse Blicke erntet. Kann man schon mal ins grübeln kommen. Daher find ich es prima, hier Geschichten zu lesen, die mir zeigen, dass ich doch noch nicht ganz blöd bin.


----------



## Wiegetritt (8. September 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Genauso ist es und Holzweg lacht sich ins Fäustchen. Denn vor allem bringt ihm das seinen Spaß und den Bikern keinen Meter Trail mehr.



Korrekt! Dann lasst ihn uns ab sofort mit Nicht-Beachtung strafen.


----------



## Schüni (20. September 2009)

Anscheinend ist die Problematik der Wegsperrungen wieder passe. War heute am Altkönig. Auffahrt von Rtg. Hohemark kommend (WAB). Die Forstbehörden haben schöne neue Wege in die Schonung geschlagen. Das ist doch wirklich nett. Ist aber nicht gut ausgeführt, die Wege sind zu breit, auch sind dort die Mountainbiker mit 30 Zoll Reifen durchgefahren, dass stört dann natürlich. 

Grüsse

Schüni


----------



## Wiegetritt (21. September 2009)

Waren gestern auch in dieser Region unterwegs und 
a) einige Sperrungen sind nicht mehr vorhanden (warum und von wem auch immer beseitigt)
b) einige Wege sind arg durch Forstgerät in Mitleidenschaft gezogen (da kommen einem die Tränen...) 
c) wie immer: ein friedliches MITeinander der wanderer und Mountainbiker OHNE Konflikte


----------



## X-Präsi (21. September 2009)

Wiegetritt schrieb:


> Waren gestern auch in dieser Region unterwegs und
> a) einige Sperrungen sind nicht mehr vorhanden (warum und von wem auch immer beseitigt)


das Forstamt wars definitiv nicht


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (21. September 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> das Forstamt wars definitiv nicht



Dann danke ich schon mal dem, der die Sperrungen wieder "aufgehoben" hat. 
Scheint mir sehr weise und weitsichtig. Die immer wieder von der Politik geforderte Eigenverantwortung funktioniert ja dann doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (21. September 2009)

VORSICHT !!!


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (22. September 2009)

Mal was frisches aus der Frankfurter Rundschau:

http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/nachrichten/bad_homburg/?em_cnt=1950139&


----------



## frankweber (22. September 2009)

Im Kommentar : Kanonenstrasse sperren? 
und die Bürger aus Schmitten etc. fahren dann in Zukunft  statt via Hohemark / Sandplacken rüber nach Homburg, über die Saalburg und durch Anspach, Dorfweil etc. - ziemlich realitätsferne Idee aber sofern man nicht betroffen ist klingt die Idee gut.


----------



## DrMainhattan (22. September 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Dann danke ich schon mal dem, der die Sperrungen wieder "aufgehoben" hat.
> Scheint mir sehr weise und weitsichtig. Die immer wieder von der Politik geforderte Eigenverantwortung funktioniert ja dann doch!


 

War heut mal wieder oben, seit längerem. Bin mal die "illegale DH-Strecke" abwärts gelaufen und hab mal ne Schadensdokumentation erstellt, check it out:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/22102

Wer die Bilder evtl etwas grösser braucht mailt mir am besten, evtl für die Infoveranstaltung sind die mit den vielen umgesägten Bäumen nicht verkehrt.

Gruss
DrM


----------



## steinweg (22. September 2009)

Ich werde das Forstamt informieren!


----------



## xtccc (22. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> Ich werde das Forstamt informieren!



die wissen selber, dass da bäume quer liegen !


----------



## frankweber (22. September 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> die wissen selber, dass da bäume quer liegen !


 

Schickt ihm Freundschaftsanfragen bis das Postfach überquillt


----------



## sipaq (22. September 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Schickt ihm Freundschaftsanfragen bis das Postfach überquillt


Done.


----------



## X-Präsi (22. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> Ich werde das Forstamt informieren!



Ich wusste nicht, dass das Fotografieren abgesägter Bäume verboten ist.


----------



## KleinerHirsch (22. September 2009)

Bei manchen Herren ist alles verboten, was sie nicht gerade selbst tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KleinerHirsch (22. September 2009)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Mal was frisches aus der Frankfurter Rundschau:
> 
> http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/nachrichten/bad_homburg/?em_cnt=1950139&




Verflucht, muss man alles verkommerzialisieren? Um die Saalburg haben sie auch schon einen Natozaun gezogen und einen Souvenirshop gebaut. Und das bei einem "Weltkulturerbe". Wir mutieren zum Disneyland :kotz:


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (22. September 2009)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Mal was frisches aus der Frankfurter Rundschau:
> 
> http://www.fr-online.de/frankfurt_und_hessen/nachrichten/bad_homburg/?em_cnt=1950139&


 
Ich habe es ja bereits schon häufig geschrieben, mit Naturschutz hat das Vorgehen gegen die Biker überhaupt "nix" zu tun.

Kann nicht jemand den "Holzweg" hier unter Steinen beerdigen. Ich denke, der hatte als Kind keine Zuwendung seiner Eltern und will jetzt jedem mitteilen, dass er doch auch lebt!
"Herr Lehrer ich weiß-was-Typen" sterben wohl nie aus!


----------



## Hopi (23. September 2009)

Die Studie ist ja genauso hohl wie die letzte zum Bikepark . In der nächsten Studie werden sie bestimmt noch Drehkreuze zum betreten des Waldes vorschlagen. Der beste Teil in der Studie ist der, dass die Leute mit der U-Bahn anreisen sollen .  Genau wie die 2,8 Mio. die sie für die Turi Info verbrennen wollen (der Kreis muss ja im Geld schwimmen).


----------



## steinweg (23. September 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Nicht zu Unrecht weise ich in Vorträgen daraufhin, dass die Mountainbiker die neuen Wanderer sind. Bisher haben Politiker diese neue Bewegung noch nicht als wirtschaftlich und politisch relevant eingestuft, aber das ändert sich.



Die Aussage passt doch zur Studie !
Mit folgen für die Natur wie es der Tourismus im Ausland bringt. 
Hauptsache Adrealin und Kohle


----------



## sipaq (23. September 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> Die Studie ist ja genauso hohl wie die letzte zum Bikepark . In der nächsten Studie werden sie bestimmt noch Drehkreuze zum betreten des Waldes vorschlagen. Der beste Teil in der Studie ist der, dass die Leute mit der U-Bahn anreisen sollen .  Genau wie die 2,8 Mio. die sie für die Turi Info verbrennen wollen (der Kreis muss ja im Geld schwimmen).


Ich würde die Studie nicht als "hohl" bezeichnen ohne diese gelesen zu haben. Du kennst jetzt nur die Ultra-Kurzzusammenfassung der Frankfurter Rundschau. Allein darauf kann man sich wohl kaum ein Urteil bilden.

Einige der Vorschläge klingen für mich jetzt gar nicht so übel. Vor allem sollten wir froh sein, dass auch diese Studie einen Bikepark fordert und somit die touristische Relevanz der Mountainbiker unterstreicht. Damit wird auch deutlich, dass wir eben nicht nur ein paar vereinzelte Hansel sind, sondern dass Mountainbiking mittlerweile eine sehr populäre Sportart für die breite Masse geworden ist.

Zur Touri-Info: Natürlich schwimmt der Hochtaunus-Kreis im Geld. Was denkst Du denn was die Städte aus dem Frankfurter Speckgürtel wie Bad Homburg, Oberursel, Steinbach, Kronberg, Königstein oder Friedrichsdorf an Steuereinnahmen bringen?


----------



## maple leaf (23. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> Ich werde das Forstamt informieren!





steinweg schrieb:


> Die Aussage passt doch zur Studie !
> Mit folgen für die Natur wie es der Tourismus im Ausland bringt.
> Hauptsache Adrealin und Kohle



Welch trauriges Leben Du führen musst...

Mein Beileid,

bas


----------



## neikless (23. September 2009)

Ja das ist sehr traurig, bitte veröffentlichen Sie ihre Adresse , gern auch via PN (Private Nachricht)
Sie sind so ein armer verbitterter Mensch, deshalb
würde Ich Ihnen gern ein paar Blumen schicken,
damit Sie neue Hoffnung und neuen Mut, und Freude am Leben finden.

Gern auch mal auf ein Bier am Fuchtanz ...

Auch von mir Alles Gute , und Kopf hoch ... das Leben ist schön !

hochachtungsvoll "Einer von vielen Moutainbikern mit Herz"


----------



## clmns (23. September 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> Adrealin



Das Wort heißt Adrenalin.

Wenn man richtig trollen will, beachtet man entweder gar keine Rechtschreibregeln, oder man respektiert sie.
In den letzten 5 Jahren im Wald gelebt?


----------



## frankweber (23. September 2009)

Der wohl offensichtlich vollkommen durchgedrehte Typ treibt auch an anderen Stellen sein Unwesen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422238&page=2

hier geht es um eine Joggerin, die bei einem Unfall ums Leben kam.

Einfach unglaublich was der Typ so für ein Benehmen an den Tag legt.

Er ist ein Sozialrowdy, stellt er uns doch Alle in seiner Betrachtung auf die Stufe, daß wir Biker das Ableben Anderer billigend in Kauf nehmen.

Ich denke wir sollten uns mal in größerer Zahl dafür stark machen, dem Herrn den Account kündigen zu lassen, denn es verstösst gegen die guten Sitten und den sozialen Frieden , was er so schreibt.


Wir haben zwar Meinungsfreiheit aber es soll hier doch bitte ein MTB Forum bleiben und die Art und Weise ist einfach feige und ohne die Anonymität des Forums würde sich der Herr sicher nicht so aufspielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (1. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Zur Touri-Info: Natürlich schwimmt der Hochtaunus-Kreis im Geld. Was denkst Du denn was die Städte aus dem Frankfurter Speckgürtel wie Bad Homburg, Oberursel, Steinbach, Kronberg, Königstein oder Friedrichsdorf an Steuereinnahmen bringen?




Schön wär's. Die Steuern kassieren die Gemeinden, der Kreis bekommt nur die Kreisumlage.


----------



## Yossarian (2. Oktober 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Der wohl offensichtlich vollkommen durchgedrehte Typ treibt auch an anderen Stellen sein Unwesen.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422238&page=2
> 
> ...



Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet auch solche Heinis auszuhalten.


----------



## pixelquantec (2. Oktober 2009)

"steinweg" / "hirnweg" oder so: Genau solche Typen sind es, die Äste und halbe Bäume auf die Trails legen. Und wenn die Biker drüber fahren, ärgert er sich so sehr, daß auf Level 2 geht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422838


----------



## steinweg (2. Oktober 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> "steinweg" / "hirnweg" oder so: Genau solche Typen sind es, die Äste und halbe Bäume auf die Trails legen. Und wenn die Biker drüber fahren, ärgert er sich so sehr, daß auf Level 2 geht:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422838



sowas kann auch die falschen treffen, würde ich nicht machen.
Nichts zu machen, die Geschwindigkeit mit der ihr auf einem MTB fahrt passt nicht mit der Geschwindigkeit und dem Verlangen der anderen Waldnutzer zusammen.


----------



## pixelquantec (2. Oktober 2009)

Deshalb solltes Du ja auch Platz machen, wenn sich Mountainbiker ankündigen. Abgesehen davon, kannst Du die Geschwindigkeit bzw. deren Kontrollierbarkeit überhaupt nicht einschätzen. Die Geschwindigkeit von Autos passt auch nicht mit dem Tempo eines Fußgängers zusammen. Deshalb wird der Fußgänger auch nicht wie ein hirnloser Esel auf der Straße stehen bleiben.
Und wieso kommst Du zu der These, daß der Wald nur für Wanderer da ist? In manchen Gegenden ist es leider so, daß mehr Biker als Wanderer unterwegs sind. Da sollte man doch den Wanderern etwas Aufmeksamkeit abverlangen können. Das ist einfach der Lauf der Zeit. In hundert Jahren bewegen wir uns vielleicht beamend durch den Wald. Da regen sich dann die Biker auf, weil vor ihrem Vorderrad wieder eine Wandergruppe gebeamt wurde.

Also einfach mal entspannen und schreib hier nicht solche hirnlosen Kommentare. Kommt nicht gut an und bringt rein garnichts. Mit Deinen Thesen passt Du hier nicht rein.


----------



## Canadan (3. Oktober 2009)

Sehr geehrter Steinweg Ihre Beiträge im MTB-News Forum zeugen nicht davon, dass Sie sich ernsthaft mit dem Mountainbikesport auseinandergesetzt haben. Sollten Sie zufällig einmal in der Gegend des Teutoburger Waldes anzutreffen sein, bin ich natürlich gerne Bereit Ihnen einen (praktischen) Einblick zu geben damit Sie verstehen warum uns dieses Hobby so viel bedeutet. Bis dahin bitte ich Sie jedoch sich aus diesem Forum zurück zu ziehen. Weitere Beiträge von Ihnen würden zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf die Radfahrer in diesem Forum nur provozierend wirken. Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und Verständniss für die Belange der jeweils "Anderen" sind und bleiben jedoch die Grundlage dafür, dass wir alle unsere Hobbies nebeneinander ausüben können. Pauschalisierte Äußerungen von Fahradfahrern oder Fußgängern sind einer Lösung in keinem Falle zuträglich. 
Ich bitte deshalb auch alle anderen/radfahrenden Forumteilnehmer Provokationen von Steinweg in Zukunft einfach zu ignorieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steinweg (7. Oktober 2009)

pixelquantec schrieb:


> Deshalb solltes Du ja auch Platz machen, wenn sich Mountainbiker ankündigen.



genau das passiert nicht aus Protest und guten Grund, wenn zum Beispiel Kinder auf den Wegen laufen und ein MTB mit 60 ankommt. Alles schon erlebt!


----------



## neikless (7. Oktober 2009)

... abgesehen davon das ich keinen MTB kenne der den trail
(mit welcher phantasie geschwindigkeit auch immer) ohne Rücksicht auf Wanderer und vor allem auf Kinder,
sollten insbesondere Kinder lernen Gefahren zu erkennen und richtig zu reagieren,
wenn ein auto auf der Straße zu schnell fährt wirfst du dich sicher auch nicht
heldenhaft davor , MTBiker,Kinder sowie alle anderen (auch DU und Ich) 
müssen im Staßenverkehr sowie im wald und freizeit lernen sich angemessen zu verhalten ...
Wir sind bereit dazu !


----------



## mr-Lambo (7. Oktober 2009)

Hmm... also ich kann Mountainbike-Kritiker auch gut verstehen. Gerade im Taunus!

Neikless, setz dich mal bei schönem Wetter irgendwo an die Hauptwanderwege/Fuchstanz und schau mal was unsere Sportskameraden so treiben.

Oft sind es auch gerade Herren über Mitte 40 die mir mit 50 KMH auf dem Hauptweg zwischen Feldberg und Fuchstanz entgegendonnern, d.h. Leute die sich eigentlich im Griff haben sollten. 

Der "Wanderer" kann da nicht differenzieren. Und oft muss man den Kritikern recht geben.

Wanderer rechnen nicht mit schnellen Radfahrern.
In Gruppen stellt sich der übliche "Herdentrieb" ein. D.h. Gruppen reagieren noch langsamer, da sich der einzelne sicherer fühlt.
Mountainbiker haben oft keine Klingel und werden von den Wanderern aufgrund der Nebengeräusche erst spät wahrgenommen.

Warum nicht einfach Klingel dran, abseits der Hauptwege fahren, immer schön bremsen, freundlich "Hallo" sagen? An dem ganzen Ärger mit dem Forst ändert das sicherlich nichts, aber der sport ist einfach stressfreier.

Wir werden das Problem hier nicht lösen. Schon gar nicht, wenn wir uns selbst feiern.


----------



## bestmove (7. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, also schön Schrittempo bergrunter, immer bremsbereit, hübsch klingeln und freundlich Grüßen. Wenn mich dann son Typ wie steinweg auf dem Trail anmault, natürlich super nett bleiben, Verständnis zeigen und zur Not weiter schieben. Abends informiere ich mich dann über die neuesten Trailsperrungen und beglückwünsche den Forst zu deren diplomatischer Vorgehensweise. Beim einschlafen hoffe ich wieder ein paar Menschen glücklich gemacht zu haben. Durch Nutzung der Hauptwege habe ich natürlich auch einen wesentlichen Beitrag zur Walderhaltung beigetragen. Ich schlafe zufrieden ein.


----------



## mr-Lambo (7. Oktober 2009)

Mensch Rene, so Typen wie Steinweg laufen nicht da rum wo Du und ich fahren.  Da kann man mit Rollstuhl doch gar nicht hin!

Aber: Ja! Auf den Hauptforstwegen sollte man sich so verhalten, als verantwortungsvoller Verkehrsteilnehmer. 
Und auf den Trails muss man die Leute ja auch nicht unbedibngt erschrecken und kann dennoch sehr viel Spaß haben!

Ganz ehrlich: auf den Trails an Altkönig, usw. habe ich bei den Ausfahrten im letzten Monat höchstens 2 Wanderer getroffen und da hat es nicht weh getan zu bremsen.

Ich schreibe hier ganz bewußt von den Waldautobahn/Hauptforstwegen, denn hier entstehen 99,9% der Konflikte mit anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern.

Das alles hat nichts mit dem Thema des Freds zu tun. Dem Forst gehts beim Trail-Problem ja um Machtspielchen und Unfähigkeit die sogenannten Probleme überhaupt zu erkennen.


----------



## jay_kay5 (7. Oktober 2009)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Ich schreibe hier ganz bewußt von den Waldautobahn/Hauptforstwegen, denn hier entstehen 99,9% der Konflikte mit anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern.



Vollkommen richtig! Die Probleme entstehen erst, wenn Biker auf den Waldautobahnen runterdonnern. Auf den Trails rund um den Altkönig, Feldberg und CO. hören die Wanderer einen eh früher, bleiben am Rand stehen und bestaunen, dass ein "Radler" solche Pisten runterfährt! Zumindest geht es mir so und wenn man dann noch freundlich grüßt, gibt es keine Probleme. 



mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Das alles hat nichts mit dem Thema des Freds zu tun. Dem Forst gehts beim Trail-Problem ja um Machtspielchen und Unfähigkeit die sogenannten Probleme überhaupt zu erkennen.



Falsch! Der Forst schürt mit den Sperrungen die Probleme zwischen Wanderern und Bikern, denn wenn man beim Downhill keinen "Kick" bekommen kann, dann halt durch ne hohe Geschwindigkeit auf nem Schotterweg!

Ich persönlich kann beide Seiten verstehen, denn auch schon mir sind viele Rowdys aufgefallen, die wie die Bekloppten an Fußgängern vorbeiradeln. Aber dass es schwarze Schafe auf beiden Seiten gibt, belegt dieser *"Steinweg"* ja nur zu gut.

*Ignoriert diesen Spinner doch einfach!*

Und nun zurück zum Thema: Die Wegesperrungen müssen weg!


----------



## juchhu (8. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt wird es ernst, denn die Ãberschrift der Einladung lÃ¤Ãt nichts Gutes erwarten:

   Einladung zur ErÃ¶rterung des Themas âMountainbiking im Wald, was ist forstrechtlich zulÃ¤ssigâ


Das Forstamt KÃ¶nigstein lÃ¤dt zur Begehung und anschlieÃenden Diskussion ein.


> Sehr geehrter Herr ,
> 
> Mountainbiking im Wald mit allen denkbaren Auswirkungen wie zum Beispiel auf Natur, Landschaft, wildlebende Tier- und Pflanzenarten, andere Erholungssuchende, WaldeigentÃ¼mer, JagdausÃ¼bung, Verkehrssicherungspflicht und hat sich im Besonderen in der Hochtaunus-Region zum Problem entwickelt. Dabei drÃ¤ngt sich zunehmend die Frage auf, ob alle AktivitÃ¤ten denn auch eine rechtliche Grundlage Ã¼ber das Waldbetretensrecht haben. Wunsch aller Beteiligten des â1. Runden Tischesâ zur Mountainbike-Problematik im Hochtaunus war es daher, dieses Thema aufgrund unterschiedlicher Rechtsauslegung anhand von Beispielen unter Beteiligung der Obersten ForstbehÃ¶rde grundlegend zu erÃ¶rtern.
> In Abstimmung mit der Obersten ForstbehÃ¶rde lade ich Sie zu diesem ErÃ¶rterungstermin ein fÃ¼r
> ...


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Juchhu,

danke für die Veröffentlichung der Einladung. Hast mir damit die Arbeit abgenommen, den Termin bekannt zu machen  
@ all: wie bereits berichtet, wurden beim ersten Runden Tisch gute Ergebnisse zur Änderung der Naturschutzgebietsverordnung Altkönig sowie zur Einrichtung einer permanenten Abfahrtsstrecke (3 verschieden schwere Varianten für Tourer bis Wettkampf) erzielt. Zu letzterem fand auch bereits ein Gespräch mit den Eigentümern des favorisierten Korridors statt, das sehr erfolgversprechend verlief. 

Das Thema "Trailsperrungen außerhalb des Naturschutzgebietes" ist der einzige Knackpunkt, der es aber in sich hat. Hier gibt es stark gegensätzliche Auffassungen darüber, was unter einen gesetzlich erlaubten naturfesten Weg zu fassen ist. Daher wird nun der  Klärungstermin 29.10.09 mit der obersten Forstbehörde, dem Waldbesitzerverband etc. stattfinden. Wir werden gemeinsam einige der von uns zur Entsperrung vorgeschlagenen Trails ansehen.
Die DIMB wird insbesondere durch zwei unserer Juristen und mich vertreten sein. Wir werden argumentativ deutlich die Interessen der Biker vertreten, die sich nicht grundlos auf Waldautobahnen aussperren lassen wollen.

Detaillierte Infos wie mehrfach gesagt in der IG Feldberg.


----------



## juchhu (9. Oktober 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hallo Juchhu,
> 
> danke für die Veröffentlichung der Einladung. Hast mir damit die Arbeit abgenommen
> ...



Gern geschehen.
Ich nehme Dir gerne Arbeit ab und nicht nur die.


----------



## steinweg (9. Oktober 2009)

sehr gut. Ich bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (9. Oktober 2009)

steinweg ... du solltest langsam feststellen das WIR biker
nicht so sehr das personifizierte böse sind wie du dachtest
und das wir gut auch zusammen arbeiten könnten , oder ?


----------



## jay_kay5 (9. Oktober 2009)

Ignoriere diesen Spinner!


----------



## Yossarian (9. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt 2 Arten von Fußgängern. Die Massen, die man im Umkreis von 500m um Wanderparkplätze antrifft und die richtigen Wanderer.
Mit der 2. Spezies hatte ich noch nie die geringsten Probleme, egal wie schmal der Weg war.
Im direkten Umfeld von Agglomerationen mag das allerdings trendenziell problematischer sein als bei uns in der Provinz.


----------



## Dunkeltourer (10. Oktober 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> sehr gut. Ich bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse



Die sind jetzt schon absehbar:

Präsi und sonstige Rüpelradler, die sich trauen, dort aufzutauchen, werden in Ketten gelegt und abgeführt.  Der bereits vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtete DIMB wird als waldfriedenstörende, also t************e Vereinigung eingestuft und verboten.

Das neue Taunuswaldgesetz und der dazugehörige Fünfjahresumbauplan werden verkündet:  Alle Fahrwege werden asphaltiert, für Kfz freigegeben und flächendeckend mit Parkplätzen bestückt.  Dies ist erforderlich, um Holzrückern, Förstern, Ballermännern und gehfaulen Spaziergängern den Zutritt zu erleichtern.  Alle anderen Wege werden gesperrt, der Zugang zur empfindlichen Natur strikt verboten.  Für alle.  Steckelesweiber werden generell verboten:
http://dunkeltours.de/Div/Steckelesverbot_Img_0011.jpg

Zum Ausgleich des Bewegungsmangels der Taunusbesucher werden an den Standorten Großer und Kleiner Feldberg, Altkönig, Sandplacken sowie allen weiteren Parkplätzen (insgesamt 71) Fitnesscenter eingerichtet.

Sorry, just couldn't resist ;o)


----------



## wissefux (10. Oktober 2009)

endlich mal ein vernünftiger plan, dem sicher alle (na ja, bis auf diese steckelesweiber ) zustimmen werden


----------



## powderJO (12. Oktober 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Gern geschehen.
> Ich nehme Dir gerne Arbeit *ab und nicht nur die.*



das erste ehrliche statement von dir in diesem forum, das ich bisher gelesen habe, zeigt es doch gut deine motivation hier zu posten. du beweist damit, dass es dir jedenfalls wenn überhaupt maximal in zweiter oder dritter linie darum geht, was für die zu bewegen, die du zu vertreten vorgibst. 

ich bin beileibe kein anhänger der dimb  aber denen, die sich da engagieren, nehme ich zumindest ab, dass sie es der sache wegen tun und nicht nur um persönliche eitelkeiten zu befriedigen. dir hingegen nehme ich gar nichts ab und ich rate jedem, der meint unbedingt einer interessenvertretung beitreten zu müssen genau hinzuschauen, wer einen schlussendlich wirklich vertritt.


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallöle allerseits!

Kurze Info aus der "IG Feldberg". 

Der ursprünglich mal angedachte Infotag am 18.10. auf dem Feldberggipfel wird aus taktischen Gründen ins Frühjahr geschoben. 

Wir werden jetzt alle Energie investieren, uns bestmöglich auf das Gespräch und Ortstermin am 29.10. vorzubereiten. Die DIMB wird durch zwei Juristen und mich vertreten werden. Aus der IG Feldberg sollten noch ein bis zwei Taunus-Insider mit kommen.


----------



## juchhu (13. Oktober 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> das erste ehrliche statement von dir in diesem forum, das ich bisher gelesen habe, zeigt es doch gut deine motivation hier zu posten. du beweist damit, dass es dir jedenfalls wenn Ã¼berhaupt maximal in zweiter oder dritter linie darum geht, was fÃ¼r die zu bewegen, die du zu vertreten vorgibst.
> 
> ich bin beileibe kein anhÃ¤nger der dimb â aber denen, die sich da engagieren, nehme ich zumindest ab, dass sie es der sache wegen tun und nicht nur um persÃ¶nliche eitelkeiten zu befriedigen. dir hingegen nehme ich gar nichts ab und ich rate jedem, der meint unbedingt einer interessenvertretung beitreten zu mÃ¼ssen genau hinzuschauen, wer einen schlussendlich wirklich vertritt.



  Locker bleiben, PrÃ¤si und ich kennen uns aus alten _vergangenen_ Zeiten und kabbeln _"streiten"_ uns immer wieder mal ein bisschen _Ã¼ber den richtigen Weg_. Also nicht Ã¼berwerten.

AuÃerdem bin alleine ich (die anderen Mitstreiter nicht mitgerechnet) bereit dieses Jahr rund 12.000 km zu Kommunen, Institutionen und VerbÃ¤nden gefahren, um entweder  unser Leitkonzept "Angebote statt Verbote!" zu bewerben oder konkrete MaÃnahmen zu besprechen.

"Genau hinzuschauen" ist schon ein guter Rat,
gepaart mit "Genau informieren" verhindert es voreilige und falsche Annahmen.


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Oktober 2009)

Bitte unterlasse derartige Verniedlichungen unserer Bekanntschaft. Wir haben gewiss keine "alten Zeiten" im herkömmlichen Sinne, die zu einem solchen Zitat geeignet wären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (13. Oktober 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es ernst, denn die Ãberschrift der Einladung lÃ¤Ãt nichts Gutes erwarten:
> 
> Einladung zur ErÃ¶rterung des Themas âMountainbiking im Wald, was ist forstrechtlich zulÃ¤ssigâ
> 
> ...



Es ist bemerkenswert, daÃ hier interne Schreiben (d.h. Einladung zu einem nichtÃ¶ffentlichen Termin) von bestimmten Personen in die Ãfferntlichkeit gebracht werden, _ohne daÃ die einladende Stelle davon zustimmend_ wÃ¼Ãte.

BehÃ¶rden sollten das bei der Auswahl ihrer Ansprechpartner wÃ¼rdigen.

Was am Thema âMountainbiking im Wald, was ist forstrechtlich zulÃ¤ssigâ nicht Gutes erwarten lÃ¤Ãt, ist mir unklar. SchlieÃlich sind die angesprochenen Leute ja geladen, sich _(nichtÃ¶ffentlich_) vor Ort mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen. WÃ¤re nichts in einer ebenso _nichtÃ¶ffentlichen_ Dikussion zu erÃ¶rtern, brÃ¤uchte man auch keinen Termin. So einfach ist das.


----------



## steinweg (14. Oktober 2009)

und sowas sollen ernstzunehmende Gesprächspartner sein...


----------



## frankweber (14. Oktober 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> Es ist bemerkenswert, daß hier interne Schreiben (d.h. Einladung zu einem nichtöffentlichen Termin) von bestimmten Personen in die Öfferntlichkeit gebracht werden, _ohne daß die einladende Stelle davon zustimmend_ wüßte.
> 
> Behörden sollten das bei der Auswahl ihrer Ansprechpartner würdigen.
> 
> Was am Thema Mountainbiking im Wald, was ist forstrechtlich zulässig nicht Gutes erwarten läßt, ist mir unklar. Schließlich sind die angesprochenen Leute ja geladen, sich _(nichtöffentlich_) vor Ort mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen. Wäre nichts in einer ebenso _nichtöffentlichen_ Dikussion zu erörtern, bräuchte man auch keinen Termin. So einfach ist das.


 

Powder Jo hatte hier wohl wirklich recht in der Einschätzung, es ginge Juchhu um seine persönliche Darstellung etc und weniger um die Sache, denn er ist irgenwie wie ein Kleinkind was sagt: Papa ich war als erster da ( guggt mal ich hab die Einladung zuerst gekriegt / weiterkommuniziert)

......der Sache hat es jedoch nicht geholfen


----------



## Tilman (14. Oktober 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> und sowas sollen ernstzunehmende Gesprächspartner sein...



Lieber Holzweg, bitte keinen Rundschlag mit verallgemeinerndem Plural  "Und sowas sollen ernstzunehmende" veranstalten! Ein gezielter Singular "Und sowas soll ein ernstzunehmender" hingegen träfe die Sache auf den Punkt. Juchhu!


----------



## neikless (14. Oktober 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> und sowas sollen ernstzunehmende Gesprächspartner sein...



Spieglein, Spieglein an der Wand ... 
Wer im Glaushaus sitzt, der ...
Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so ...
Wer wirft den ersten Stein ... (in deinem Fall - ICH ) Achtung,  das war ein Scherz !!!


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (14. Oktober 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> und sowas sollen ernstzunehmende Gesprächspartner sein...



Also im Fall vom DIMB-Mitglied Tilman schließe ich mich "steinweg" dieses eine Mal an und ich stelle auch die Frage, wie ernst kann man das DIMB-Mitglied Herrn Tilman Kluge wirklich noch nehmen?
Nachdem was Tilman Kluge als Behördenvertreter in der aktuellen BIKE per Leserbrief zum Besten gibt, darf die Frage durchaus gestellt werden ob Personen, wie Tilman noch als Gesprächspartner in Frage kommen sollten!
Wenn man in dem Leserbrief aus der Sicht einer Behörde schreibt (in der wir-Form "_fiel uns auf_"), dann ist das für mich ein behördlicher Angriff auf die Pressefreiheit und das geht nun mal überhaupt nicht!

Für mich hat sich Tilman damit eindeutig disqualifiziert! Die DIMB täte sicher gut daran sich von seinem Leserbrief deutlich zu distanzieren.

Spricht er als Behördenvertreter und als DIMB-Mitglied im Selbstgespräch mit sich selbst??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (15. Oktober 2009)

Die uns-Form kann innerhalb einer Organisation durchaus gerechfertigt sein, wenn der Aussagende nicht berechtigt ist, die Organisation per ich-Form zu vertreten (i.V., i.A., ppa usw.). Außerdem sollte man Tilmans Auftreten und Wirken vielleicht erst dann beurteilen, wenn man ihn auch allumfassend einschätzen kann, ihn z.B. einmal live erlebt hat. Weiterhin kann es sein, dass jemand sowohl Interessenvertreter der Biker ist, dennoch den Blick in die Gesetze nicht vergisst. Manche Dinge, die man sich als Biker wünscht oder aufgrund der eigenen Rechtsauffassung für legal hält, sind es leider nicht. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass Tilman es sich nicht leicht damit macht, das eine und das andere vernünftig gegeneinander aufzuwägen.


----------



## Tilman (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich stelle hierzu nur fest, daß BIKE den differenziert formulierten (nicht als Leserbrief deklarierten und durchaus "i. A." unterzeichneten) Brief etwa um die Hälfte incl. Absender gekürzt wiedergegeben hat. Da es kein offener Brief ist, kann ich ihn hier logischerweise schon aus formalen Gründen nicht nunmehr komplett veröffentlichen.

Die hiesige Diskussion wird nicht von mir, sondern von BIKE durch die Veröffentlichung der unvollständigen Informationen aufgeworfen. Die besagte Diskussion beruht somit auf diesen unvollständigen Informationen. Daher nehme ich das alles geruhsam zur Kenntnis, was soll ich mich hier über Kürzungsmaßnahmen einer Zeitschrift aufregen. Über BILD rege ich mich ja auch nicht mehr auf.

Im übrigen weiß ich zwischen Pressfreiheit und journalistischer Verantwortung, die nicht automatisch damit einhergeht, daß jemand Pressefreiheit wahrnimmt, zu unterscheiden. Ebenfalls kenne ich den Unterschied zwischen einer Bitte und einer Aufforderung an eine Zeitschrift.

Und weil mir die trollige Nölerei wegen meines User Signums "DIMB-Mitglied" auf den Keks geht, habe ich es schlichtweg geändert.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Oktober 2009)

Kinners, was ist denn hier schon wieder los? Diese ewige Motzerei ist sowas von kontraproduktiv. Das Verhalten von Juchu ist unter aller Sau, die Pauschalisierungen von steinweg können einfach ignoriert werden. Tilman, keine Sorge es gibt genug Biker, die Dich als hilfreich und professionell empfinden.


----------



## Everstyle (15. Oktober 2009)

...sorry für den Doppelpost im AWB-Thread...



Everstyle schrieb:


> Mal off-topic damit sich die Gemüter hier mal wieder aufregen können...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aufgenommen auf dem Weg zum Sandplacken (Elisabethenschneise)


----------



## steinweg (20. Oktober 2009)

immer auf andere Zeigen macht die eigene Sache auch nicht besser.
Wir brauchen weder aufwendig angelegte Wanderwege noch Mountainbiker. Im Saarland gibt es schöne Wege, dort ist auch das Mountainbiken verboten (weil der Weg so schmal ist und nicht befestigt) trotzdem wird dort gefahren!
Egal, Hauptsache Konsum und hipp.


----------



## xtccc (20. Oktober 2009)

gäääähn !


----------



## frankweber (20. Oktober 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> immer auf andere Zeigen macht die eigene Sache auch nicht besser.
> Wir brauchen weder aufwendig angelegte Wanderwege noch Mountainbiker. Im Saarland gibt es schöne Wege, dort ist auch das Mountainbiken verboten (weil der Weg so schmal ist und nicht befestigt) trotzdem wird dort gefahren!
> Egal, Hauptsache Konsum und hipp.


 

Bei manch einem Zeitgenossen wäre der Besuch einer Bildungseinrichtung sinnvoller als der Aufenthalt in der freien Natur.

Ab ins Saarland und tschüß 

Grüße an Lafontaine,


----------



## Wiegetritt (20. Oktober 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> immer auf andere Zeigen macht die eigene Sache auch nicht besser.



Eben! Halte dich an dein eigenes Motto und lass das stenkern sein!


----------



## Tilman (20. Oktober 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> immer auf andere Zeigen macht die eigene Sache auch nicht besser.
> Wir brauchen weder aufwendig angelegte Wanderwege noch Mountainbiker. Im Saarland gibt es schöne Wege, dort ist auch das Mountainbiken verboten (weil der Weg so schmal ist und nicht befestigt) trotzdem wird dort gefahren!
> Egal, Hauptsache Konsum und hipp.


 
Das wird jetzt aber wirklich interessant, lieber Holzweg. So viel Tiefgang hätte ich von Dir gar nicht erwartet. 

Was wird denn da beim Biken und Wandern so schreckliches konsumiert? Ach so, ja, Hipp (das schreibt man mitz großem "H"), ´tschuldigung! Was ist denn so schlimm an dem Zeug, etwa daß der Hersteller so auf´m Öko-Trip ist? Oder bekommt man die Packung schlecht auf?

Daß Du, lieber Holzweg, keine MountainBiker brauchst, ist klar, wer braucht die schon. Eher braucht man ein MountainBike, weil auf einem MountainBike*r* fährt es sich miserabel. Oder man reitet auf einem Reitpferd, wenn es geritten werden will. 

Muß man jedoch wegen derlei Kleinigkeiten gleich einen auf Papst machen und mit *wir* loslegen? Ein einfaches *ich* tut´s auch.


----------



## steinweg (20. Oktober 2009)

wenn ihr dann ein Bereich bekommt der euch zugesichert wird, dann kann ich mir vorstellen, dass in diesem Bereich jeder Wanderer oder sonstige Besucher rücksichtslos von Mountainbikern vertrieben werden. Mehr Rücksichtsloser als bisher, da wohl einige meinen dann sogar das Recht dazu zu haben. Ich hoffe dann, dass wenigstens die Bäume frei von Sponsorenwerbung bleiben.
Das war es dann von mir, geht lieber zu Fuss das baut Aggressionen ab und hilft inne zukehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (20. Oktober 2009)

Mann, Mann, Mann, lerne doch wenigstens mal Deutsch. Ist ja schlimm. Und morgen vorm Spiegel nicht gleich wieder weinen.


----------



## neikless (20. Oktober 2009)

so wie du denkst im recht zu sein ?
womit nimmst du dir diese rechte ?
und mit welcher begründung stehen diese nur dir,
 oder menschen denen du es gönnst,
oder eben gleichgesinnten zu ?
welches recht, das MTBiker nicht haben, 
und niemals haben dürfen, hast du ?
mit welchem recht werde im Taunus Türme errichtet,
damit Du dir die Lindenstaße ansehen kannst oder dein telefon nutzen darfst ?
welches recht erlaubt es straßen bis auf dem gipfel zu bauen, damit auch die faulsten
wanderer diesen zumüllen können ?
mit welchem recht werden schneisen für zb ski und langläufer und wander kreuz und quer
durch den taunus gezogen , und mit welchem recht willst du uns verbieten diese zu nutzen
oder uns ach eigene wege/trail zu wünschen ... wobei ich noch immer denke
das wir uns gemeinsame trails teilen könnten,
 auch wenn du dir das in deinem neidzerfressenen krankhaften gehirn nicht vorstellen zu vermagst !

oh man soviel ignoranz macht mich echt krank , aber morgen lach ich wieder (über dich) , du nicht !


----------



## frankweber (20. Oktober 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> wenn ihr dann ein Bereich bekommt der euch zugesichert wird, dann kann ich mir vorstellen, dass in diesem Bereich jeder Wanderer oder sonstige Besucher rücksichtslos von Mountainbikern vertrieben werden. Mehr Rücksichtsloser als bisher, da wohl einige meinen dann sogar das Recht dazu zu haben. Ich hoffe dann, dass wenigstens die Bäume frei von Sponsorenwerbung bleiben.
> Das war es dann von mir, geht lieber zu Fuss das baut Aggressionen ab und hilft inne zukehren.


 

Der Inhalt dieses Gestammel ist sehr schwer nachvollziehbar aber eines ist sicher:
Der Mann?? will uns sozusagen in ein Ghetto sperren aber er hat sich  endlich hier verabschiedet mit den Worten:

Das war es dann von mir...

hoffen wir mal das er das auch durchzieht und seine dummen Phrasen in Zukunft unter seinesgleichen drischt.


----------



## fastmike (20. Oktober 2009)

ich weiss echt nicht warum der mtb-hasser hier immernoch die leute aufstichelt,die mods sollen den mal aus dem forum verbannen,der hat doch überhaupt nichts mitm biken zu tun,ausser miese stimmung zu machen.


----------



## Tilman (21. Oktober 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> (....) Das war es dann von mir, geht lieber zu Fuss das baut Aggressionen ab und hilft inne zukehren.



Na, das mit dem Agressionen abbauen würde ich (sicherheitshalber auch zu Fuß) abererst mal selber zuhause vor dem Spiegel üben......


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Oktober 2009)

Unabhängig davon, was ich von Herrn Steinwegs Äußerungen halte, eine Bitte:

Solange Steinweg niemanden beleidigt, kann auch er hier schreiben. Damit auch Ihr nicht mehr in die Versuchung kommt, ihn zu beleidigen, benutzt doch einfach den ignore-button und ihr seid ihn los


----------



## onkel_c (23. Oktober 2009)

guter vorschlag. unabhängig davon könnte man sich aber dennoch bemühen halbwegs anständig zu formulieren und zu schreiben. vielleicht unterstreicht er aber damit auch die gewichtung seiner einträge. ich kann so etwas kaum für ernst nehmen ...


----------



## wissefux (23. Oktober 2009)

falls es noch niemand gemerkt hat : der auf dem holzweg laufende steinweg ist inzwischen ganzweg 

das plauscherkreuzfeuer in einem anderen fred zwang ihn wohl zur selbstaufgabe


----------



## Dunkeltourer (24. Oktober 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> wenn ihr dann ein Bereich bekommt der euch zugesichert wird,
> dann kann ich mir vorstellen, dass in diesem Bereich jeder Wanderer oder sonstige Besucher rücksichtslos von Mountainbikern vertrieben werden.



Dazu brauchen wir gar kein eigenes Zoogelände.   Was, glaubst du wohl, bedeuten die vielen Kerben in meinem Lenker?  Und die ebenso zahlreichen Kreuze an den Wanderwegrändern (genauer: Wanderer-weg-Rändern)? 



> Ich hoffe dann, dass wenigstens die Bäume frei von Sponsorenwerbung bleiben.



Sponsoren? Keine schlechte Idee eigentlich. Wie wäre es z.B. mit Stihl, John Deere und Hessen Forst? 

Sorry, just couldn't resist (AGAIN!) feeding the troll

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (24. Oktober 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> falls es noch niemand gemerkt hat : der auf dem holzweg laufende steinweg ist inzwischen ganzweg


----------



## floehsens (27. Oktober 2009)

hier mal wieder was neues zum thema, diesmal von unseren nachbarn am winterstein:

http://www.fnp.de/tz/region/lokales/rmn01.c.6749478.de.htm

was mal wieder zeigt, dass man ohne permanente, ausgewiesene mountainbike- und downhillstrecken die masse an bikern im rhein-main-gebiet nicht unter kontrolle bekommen wird.

und gerade jetzt im winter wird sich die situation noch zuspitzen. 
burg frankenstein ist dicht, die downhillstrecke am feldberg ist dicht, die bikeparks zu denen im moment noch alle weite strecken zurücklegen machen zu....

ich denke nach diesem winter haben die behörden wirklich probleme mit illegalen, neu angelegten trails im taunus.

aber die probleme sind ja hausgemacht....


----------



## frankweber (27. Oktober 2009)

floehsens schrieb:


> hier mal wieder was neues zum thema, diesmal von unseren nachbarn am winterstein:
> 
> http://www.fnp.de/tz/region/lokales/rmn01.c.6749478.de.htm
> 
> ...


 
Ich versteh nicht, warum man den Besitzern/Nutzern motorgetriebener Fahrzeuge überhaupt den Wunsch im Wald sein zu wollen  Ernst nimmt, denn das ist und war schon immer verboten, diese dort zu benutzen, sofern man kein Förster, Jäger oder Waldbesitzer ist.

Scheibenkleister, daß wir Biker immer wieder als Sündenbock herhalten sollen. 

Zeitungen sind schon sehr durch die Erwartungshaltung der Hauptleserschaft prostituiert  und das wird auch wohl auf Ewig so bleiben. - Leider!


----------



## bestmove (27. Oktober 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, warum man den Besitzern/Nutzern motorgetriebener Fahrzeuge überhaupt den Wunsch im Wald sein zu wollen  Ernst nimmt, denn das ist und war schon immer verboten, diese dort zu benutzen, sofern man kein Förster, Jäger oder Waldbesitzer ist.



So siehts aus, hier werden mal wieder Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.

Was hat man nur gegen Mountainbiker  Außerdem liebe Försterlein, diese "illegalen" Baumsperren provozieren regelrecht zu Gegenmaßnahmen!!  Das Leben könnt so einfach sein, hier und da eine ausgewiesene Abfahrtsstrecke und fertig!


----------



## sipaq (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich teile Deine Einschätzung da nicht ganz. Im Herbst/Winter wird einfach weniger gefahren als im Sommer.


----------



## whitesummer (27. Oktober 2009)

...und auch gestern im Usinger Anzeiger ein Artikel dazu :
http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/wehrheim/7749839.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saharadesertfox (27. Oktober 2009)

whitesummer schrieb:


> ...und auch gestern im Usinger Anzeiger ein Artikel dazu :
> http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/wehrheim/7749839.htm



Ich kann mir vorstellen wo sich diese "Downhillstrecke" befindet. Das ist eine geradlinige Schneise! Hier ... und für Wanderer die ein Qi suchen völlig ungeeignet!


----------



## frankweber (27. Oktober 2009)

sipaq schrieb:


> Ich teile Deine Einschätzung da nicht ganz. Im Herbst/Winter wird einfach weniger gefahren als im Sommer.


 

Ausdauersportart, wird ganzjährig betrieben. Die, die ihr bike über Winter einmotten sind Gelegenheitsfahrer und machen sowieso fast nur auf Waldwegen rum.

Die meissten biker, die ich kenne fahren ganzjährig.


----------



## Yousef (27. Oktober 2009)

steinweg schrieb:


> wenn ihr dann ein Bereich bekommt der euch zugesichert wird, dann kann ich mir vorstellen, dass in diesem Bereich jeder Wanderer oder sonstige Besucher rücksichtslos von Mountainbikern vertrieben werden. Mehr Rücksichtsloser als bisher, da wohl einige meinen dann sogar das Recht dazu zu haben. Ich hoffe dann, dass wenigstens die Bäume frei von Sponsorenwerbung bleiben.
> Das war es dann von mir, geht lieber zu Fuss das baut Aggressionen ab und hilft inne zukehren.



Wir sind das Volk ... !
Wir sind das Volk ... !
Wir sind das Volk ... !
...


----------



## Tilman (27. Oktober 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, warum man den Besitzern/Nutzern motorgetriebener Fahrzeuge überhaupt den Wunsch im Wald sein zu wollen  Ernst nimmt, denn das ist und war schon immer verboten, diese dort zu benutzen, sofern



So sehr verboten ist das nun auch nicht (wo soll das stehen?). Das hängt vom Landesrecht ab, es ist durchaus nicht ausgeschlossen, daß jemand die Erlaubnis vom Förster bekommt, auch motorisiert im Wald herumzufahren.



> Zeitungen sind schon sehr durch die Erwartungshaltung der Hauptleserschaft prostituiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn das dann auch für die FREERIDE 04/2009 gilt, wo man sieht, wie jemand in öffentlichen Parks per Bike die Bäume attackiert (besser zu sehen in MountainBIKE, das dazugehörige Video ist in Sachen Bäume noch bescheuerter)  oder wie jemand auf den Fotos deutlich erkennbar Bretter in die Bäume genagelt hat, dann sieht das für die Erwartungshaltung der Hauptleserschaft dieser Blätter aber gar nicht gut aus..... 

Aber diesen Zeitschriften, sei es BIKE oder sonstwas, ist das egal, je geiler die Fotos umso voller die Kasse.


----------



## frankweber (27. Oktober 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> So *sehr verboten* ist das nun auch nicht (wo soll das stehen?). Das hängt vom Landesrecht ab, es ist durchaus *nicht ausgeschlossen, daß jemand die Erlaubnis vom Förster bekommt, auch motorisiert im Wald herumzufahren.*





*ein bisschen schwanger*


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (27. Oktober 2009)

Tilman schrieb:


> So sehr verboten ist das nun auch nicht (wo soll das stehen?). Das hängt vom Landesrecht ab, es ist durchaus nicht ausgeschlossen, daß jemand die Erlaubnis vom Förster bekommt, auch motorisiert im Wald herumzufahren.
> 
> Wenn das dann auch für die FREERIDE 04/2009 gilt, wo man sieht, wie jemand in öffentlichen Parks per Bike die Bäume attackiert (besser zu sehen in MountainBIKE, das dazugehörige Video ist in Sachen Bäume noch bescheuerter)  oder wie jemand auf den Fotos deutlich erkennbar Bretter in die Bäume genagelt hat, dann sieht das für die Erwartungshaltung der Hauptleserschaft dieser Blätter aber gar nicht gut aus.....
> 
> Aber diesen Zeitschriften, sei es BIKE oder sonstwas, ist das egal, je geiler die Fotos umso voller die Kasse.




Kannst DU dich nicht langsam mal nur auf deinen Behörden-Job konzentrieren und dein MTB verkaufen, wenn du überhaupt eines hast und dich hier fern halten!

Wenn ich alleine an die vielen Bäumen im Perlacher Forst denke, an denen in den letzten Wochen die Erntemaschine "hochgefahren" ist, und was aus den "armen" Bäumen danach geworden ist, dann wirkt dein Hinweis auf einen Biker, der einen Baum als Rampe benutzt einfach nur noch lächerlich. Der vom Biker "attackierte" Baum wird sicher nicht am Biker erkranken.

Übrigens sollte dir als Oberlehrer bewußt sein, dass Du die Persönlichkeitsrechte des Biker verletzt wenn Du ohne Genehmigung von Danny MAcAskill hier Bilder von ihm veröffentlichst.
Mal ganz abgesehen von den allgemeinen Verwertungsrechten an dem Film die du in deinem Wahn auch nicht beachtest.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Oktober 2009)

*Bitte an alle: *Damit das hier nicht zu unübersichtlich wird: Hier rein alles zum *Thema Altkönig* und damit Verbundenes. Für alle anderen Themen eröffnet bitte eigene Threads!


----------



## bestmove (28. Oktober 2009)

Es wirkt schon sehr befremdlich was der Tilman hier ablässt, man könnte meinen die DIMB ist infiltriert ...


----------



## HelmutK (28. Oktober 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Es wirkt schon sehr befremdlich was der Tilman hier ablässt, man könnte meinen die DIMB ist infiltriert ...


 
Hinweis: _Die hier geposteten Meinungen sind nicht immer Auffassung der DIMB!_

Zum Glück gibt es nicht nur hier im Forum sondern auch in der DIMB unterschiedliche Meinungen, über die man diskutieren kann und für die man sich einsetzen kann


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (28. Oktober 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Hinweis: _Die hier geposteten Meinungen sind nicht immer Auffassung der DIMB!_
> 
> Zum Glück gibt es nicht nur hier im Forum sondern auch in der DIMB unterschiedliche Meinungen, über die man diskutieren kann und für die man sich einsetzen kann



In Bezug auf den Altkönig und ähnliche Fälle von Wegesperrungen sind Tilmans öffentliche Meinungsäußerungen sicher wie "frisches Wasser auf die Mühlen" der Bikegegner.
Die Behörden die solche Sperrungen veranlassen fühlen sich durch Tilmans Worte vermutlich in ihrem Vorgehen bestätigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwild (28. Oktober 2009)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Hinweis: _Die hier geposteten Meinungen sind nicht immer Auffassung der DIMB!_
> 
> Zum Glück gibt es nicht nur hier im Forum sondern auch in der DIMB unterschiedliche Meinungen, über die man diskutieren kann und für die man sich einsetzen kann


Zwischen diskutieren, "sich für eine _Meinung_ einsetzen" und einen Leserbrief an die größte europäische Bikezeitung schreiben und damit meinungsbildende Tatsachen schaffen, liegen allerdings Welten.


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Oktober 2009)

Wenn Ihr mal Luft habt zwischen den ganzen Schimpftiraden, dürft Ihr zwischendurch auch gerne mal die Daumen für das morgige Gespräch mit den obersten Forstverwaltern, den Waldbesitzern etc. drücken. Das ist ein "nicht unwichtiger" Termin und wird evtl. deutlichen Einfluss auf die gesamte Strategie im Taunus haben.


----------



## frankweber (28. Oktober 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr mal Luft habt zwischen den ganzen Schimpftiraden, dürft Ihr zwischendurch auch gerne mal die Daumen für das morgige Gespräch mit den obersten Forstverwaltern, den Waldbesitzern etc. drücken. Das ist ein "nicht unwichtiger" Termin und wird evtl. deutlichen Einfluss auf die gesamte Strategie im Taunus haben.


 

Na klar drück ich die Daumen und ich finde auch wenn manch Einer Tilman hier als Mata Hari hinstellt so hat er doch auch wirklich in vielerlei Hinsicht einen deutlichen Nutzen für die Dimb erbracht, daß Alles im Leben zwei Seiten hat ist uns Allen doch auch geläufig.

Thomas halt uns auf dem Laufenden und Dank für Euren Einsatz an der Front

Gruß Frank


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (28. Oktober 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Es wirkt schon sehr befremdlich was der Tilman hier ablässt, man könnte meinen die DIMB ist infiltriert ...



wie recht Du hast. 
"Googelt" mal einfach ein wenig...

Wann sitzt tilman bei seinen vielen Betätigungen eigentlich noch auf seinem MTB und fährt am Altkönig über die tollen trails?

Übrigens wird Frau Claudia Roth von den Bündnis-Grünen jetzt Sprecherin des Automobil-Weltverbandes FIA!


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (28. Oktober 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr mal Luft habt zwischen den ganzen Schimpftiraden, dürft Ihr zwischendurch auch gerne mal die Daumen für das morgige Gespräch mit den obersten Forstverwaltern, den Waldbesitzern etc. drücken. Das ist ein "nicht unwichtiger" Termin und wird evtl. deutlichen Einfluss auf die gesamte Strategie im Taunus haben.



Auch ich drücke EUCH/DIR die Daumen, dass ihr mit den richtigen Leute, die von den meisten Bikern gewünschte "freie Fahrt" in einem "freien" Land durchsetzen könnt.

Und mit schimpfen hat das hier überhaupt nichts zu tun. Zehn gute Taten wiegen leider nicht eine schlechte auf!! So einen Müll an die BIKE zu senden ist für Euch von der DIMB und für unseren Sport ganz allgemein keine positive Reklame!

Wer von Anderen fordert sich zu mäßigen, der sollte selbst ein Vorbild sein.
Dir gelingt das fast immer, Präsi. Bist der geborene Diplomat.


----------



## Tilman (28. Oktober 2009)

Was glauben hier manche, wo mir die Schimpferei dran vorbeigeht, wenn Leute zu dumm sind, Briefe und Leserbriefe auseinanderzuhalten. 



JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Übrigens sollte dir als Oberlehrer bewußt sein, dass Du die Persönlichkeitsrechte des Biker verletzt wenn Du ohne Genehmigung von Danny MAcAskill hier Bilder von ihm veröffentlichst.
> Mal ganz abgesehen von den allgemeinen Verwertungsrechten an dem Film die du in deinem Wahn auch nicht beachtest.


 
Von dem Film habe ich sogar eine Screenshot-Sequenz gemacht. Guter Tip! Teufel und Schande über mich, nein sowas aber auch. Da fährt der urheberrechtsgebeutelte Kerl ja noch mehr die Bäume´rauf als auf dem Foto.

Und dann machen wir einen Prozess, dafür nehmen den Altköniggipfel als Richtstätte und trinken Met!



> In Bezug auf den Altkönig und ähnliche Fälle von Wegesperrungen sind Tilmans öffentliche Meinungsäußerungen sicher wie "frisches Wasser auf die Mühlen" der Bikegegner.
> Die Behörden die solche Sperrungen veranlassen fühlen sich durch Tilmans Worte vermutlich in ihrem Vorgehen bestätigt.


 
Haltet den Dieb!

Mata Hari höchstselbst getarnterweise.


----------



## frankweber (28. Oktober 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> wie recht Du hast.
> "Googelt" mal einfach ein wenig...
> 
> Wann sitzt tilman bei seinen vielen Betätigungen eigentlich noch auf seinem MTB und fährt am Altkönig über die tollen trails?
> ...


 

Jetzt entspann Dich mal und denk dran in welchem Thread Du hier bist,
wenn Du den Tilmann hier ständig andisst wird am Altkönig nix besser.

Kritik kannst Du doch auch direkt per pn oder email an Ihn richten.
Im Übrigen hat Tilmann ein Trekkingrad, dessen Pedale schwerer sind als manches Rad. ER wird sicher *nicht *am Altkönig auf den (verbotenen) Trails zu finden sein aber deshalb hat er das gleiche Recht seine Meinung zu äussern.

Und nun freuen wir uns doch, daß es hier auch Leute gibt, die sich für die Legalisierung einiger Wege am Altkönig einsetzen und Ihre verdiente Freizeit auch dafür aufbringen wollen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## mr-Lambo (28. Oktober 2009)

> Und nun freuen wir uns doch, daß es hier auch Leute gibt, die sich für die Legalisierung einiger Wege am Altkönig einsetzen und Ihre verdiente Freizeit auch dafür aufbringen wollen.


----------



## frankweber (28. Oktober 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Auch ich drücke EUCH/DIR die Daumen, dass ihr mit den richtigen Leute, die von den meisten Bikern gewünschte "freie Fahrt" in einem "freien" Land durchsetzen könnt.
> 
> Und mit schimpfen hat das hier überhaupt nichts zu tun. Zehn gute Taten wiegen leider nicht eine schlechte auf!! So einen Müll an die BIKE zu senden ist für Euch von der DIMB und für unseren Sport ganz allgemein keine positive Reklame!
> 
> ...


 

Eigentlich liegt der Verdacht nahe, daß Du als Zweitaccount hier unterwegs bist ? 
Vllt sollte der Admin mal Deine Ip Adresse überprüfen, ob Sie nicht einem selbsternannten Erklärbären etc. gehört, dies wär die denkbare Erklärung für so Einiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (28. Oktober 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Wann sitzt tilman bei seinen vielen Betätigungen eigentlich noch auf seinem MTB und fährt am Altkönig über die tollen trails?


 
Wenn es legale Pfade gibt, kommen die schweren Pedale samt Fahrrad und mir zum Gucken. Es gibt Leute, die fahren da dann sicher besser als ich.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (28. Oktober 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Eigentlich liegt der Verdacht nahe, daß Du als Zweitaccount hier unterwegs bist ?


Stellst Du mir eine Frage oder behauptest Du etwas?


frankweber schrieb:


> Vllt sollte der Admin mal Deine Ip Adresse überprüfen, ob Sie nicht einem selbsternannten Erklärbären etc. gehört,


Viel Spaß bei der sinnlosen Arbeit.
Ich habe keine "zwei Gesichter", wie manch Anderer.


frankweber schrieb:


> dies wär die denkbare Erklärung für so Einiges.


Anstatt sich den derben Angriffen die von einem DIMB-Mitglied gegenüber der BIKE und Mountainbike-Zeitschrift erfolgt sind zu widmen, greifst du lieber mich mit dubiosen und nichtssagenden Worten an!


frankweber schrieb:


> Kritik kannst Du doch auch direkt per pn oder email an Ihn richten.


Schon längst passiert! Aber die Antworten sind dann noch unhöflicher, deshalb wähle ich doch die offene Form.


----------



## frankweber (28. Oktober 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Stellst Du mir eine Frage oder behauptest Du etwas?
> 
> *wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil*
> 
> ...


 
*Ich bin überzeugt, daß Du im Glashaus sitzt und mit Sicherheit noch unhöflicher warst, als er vermeintlich geantwortet hat. *
*Wir können ihn ja hier mal fragen.*

WEnn Du von offener Form redest dann gib Dich zu erkennen:

Name Adresse Beruf etc, denn von Tilman ist das in der Hinsicht viel offener als von Dir, wo Du Dich in einem Forum nicht offen zu erkennen gibst.

Dann sei doch mal so vorbildlich, wie Du es einforderst  - aber bitte nicht diesen persönlichen Kram in diesem Thread  - sondern mach dafür einen eigenen Thread auf, denn *dieser ist in erster Linie dem Altkönig und der Verkehrsproblematik dort gewidmet und das sollte auch wieder thematisiert werden.*
Damit dieses Ziel erreicht wird, wünsche ich mir das Alle hier nur noch themenbezogen schreiben, ich für meine Person habe hiermit das letzte Mal auf die Zickereien reagiert, um hoffentlich hier jetzt wieder das Thema zu erreichen.

mit freundlichem Gruß 
Frank


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Oktober 2009)

Sodele - jetzt ist es mal wieder geschafft, auch diesen Thread hier OT kaputt zu diskutieren. Nicht zum ersten und wohl auch nicht zum letzten Mal. 

Zum Thema "Brief von Tilman" war an anderer Stelle schon genug gesagt worden, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Und tenor war auch dort, dass er als Behörde oder Privatperson jedem seine Meinung schreiben kann, wie er will. Die DIMB ist nicht die  Erziehungsberechtigte ihrer Mitglieder. 

Die wichtigen Sachinfos hingegen gehen bei diesen OT-Endlosdiskussionen einfach unter. Danke. Vielen Dank! Das macht uns, die sich in der Freizeit den Allerwertertesten zum Wohle der Biker aufreißen, die Arbeit nicht leichter. 

Thread ist jetzt mal wieder zu. 

Geht einfach mal Rad fahren. Das entspannt und macht den Kopf frei für die wichtigen Sachen.


----------



## X-Präsi (30. Oktober 2009)

Sodele: Treffen hat gestern im Wald stattgefunden. Anwesend waren insgesamt 17 Personen und 1 Hund  
2 Herren vom Ministerium, 3 Vertreter der Forstämter Königstein,  1x Darmstadt und 1 x + 1 Hund Beerfelden, 1 x Hochtaunuksreis, 1 x Bürgermeister Kronberg (die beide denn auch in Personalunion den Naturpark vertraten), 1 x Geopark Odenwald, 2 x ADFC, 1 x HRV, 1 x Wheels over Frankfurt und 3 x DIMB-Vertreter

Nach einleitenden Worten wurden Trails in Augenschein genommen, die aus Sicht des Forstes nicht unter den "Wegebegriff" des Hessischen Forstgesetzes zu fassen sind. Zu einigen Trails bestand Konsens, da diese wirklich nicht als "fest" zu bezeichnen waren und stark erosionsgefährdet sind. 

Zu anderen war unsererseits kein Konsens zu finden, da diese seit Jahrzehnten durch Fussgänger und auch Biker in Benutzung und in Karten eingezeichnet sind und entweder ganzjährig oder zumindest bei Trockenheit fest sind. Und aus Sicht der DIMB damit gesetzeskonform. 

Es bestand Einvernehmen darüber, dass die derzeitige Rechtslage für den Bürger nicht klar nachvollziehbar ist.

Gleichwohl waren sich die Teilnehmer einig, dass es in der Feldbergregion ein Angebot für Biker geben sollte. Darüber ließe sich in der stellenweise überfüllten Region ein Kanalisierungseffekt erzielen. Aus Bikersicht macht dies aber nur Sinn, wenn tatsächlich  gute Trails enthalten sind.

Wir werden in den nächsten Wochen sehen welchen Weg Ministerium und Forst einschlagen werden. Ich halte eine einvernehmliche Lösung zum Wohle aller für machbar. Schaun mer mal.


----------

